# PS4 and NEW XBOX @ E3  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wonder if we will see ultra photo realistic nipples on the next god of war/heavy rain games... :ho



Why do you think that Sony wanted to get an extra 4 GBs of GDDR5 RAM if not for that?


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

For super-sleek Move functionality!


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> For super-sleek Move functionality!



Don't be silly, it's all for them ultra photo realistic nipples.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Don't be silly, it's all for them ultra photo realistic nipples.



You make a convincing argument, my lovely fellow.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll make a bet with Krory that always online is not mandatory, but one of many optional functionalities of the design


----------



## God of Kingz (Feb 21, 2013)

So will the PS4 be able to rival PC in the graphics department?


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

God of Kingz said:


> So will the PS4 be able to rival PC in the graphics department?



Perhaps in the beginning it will, at least in certain respects, and many games will look downright gorgeous but eventually PC games or versions of games will become clearly better looking as PC tech improves.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Inb4 tech is subpar in comparison to 8gig Ram and doesnt get the maximum efficiency of each individual part.


Or is 700$

I see little point to this console and its cloud shit. No rpgs, Japan wont be buying till it gets its Miku cameltoe.

More processing power less graphics whoring, more innovation and finding new better ways to play and enhance the experience. Oh wait no thats nintendo's job, lets have Sony aim at its curtails and build architecturally questionable systems.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

What if one day they sold separate parts intended for next-gen consoles that allowed you to upgrade them (maybe go to Best Buy for that or something) to keep up with PC? Is that even feasible?


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What if one day they sold separate parts intended for next-gen consoles that allowed you to upgrade them (maybe go to Best Buy for that or something) to keep up with PC? Is that even feasible?



They aren't going to do this, the appealing thing about consoles is that devs don't have to worry about making games with different hardware configurations in mind.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Don't be silly, it's all for them ultra photo realistic nipples.



Mmm...delicious..... 

So was there any word on the Used Game side of things?


----------



## God Hand (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What if one day they sold separate parts intended for next-gen consoles that allowed you to upgrade them (maybe go to Best Buy for that or something) to keep up with PC? Is that even feasible?



So.....you want a PC?


----------



## Grep (Feb 21, 2013)

PS4 games will for sure have the potential to stack up well against PC games. 

But this is mainly because graphical improvements are not keeping up with GPU technology very well. Single GPUs can now run multi monitors and not even just the top of the line gpus. 

It is far, far too expensive and time consuming to try to make a game that takes completely advantage of the absurdly advanced PC hardware that exists today.

Now I can't really predict what will happen in the next however many years, but I don't really see PC games improving that much graphically over the next handful of years beyond progress that would have been made regardless of any huge advancements in technology.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

They have made RAM expansions before yes. But not how you're suggesting. 

The more the line between consoles and Pc's are blurred and the more dedicated game machines move from being game machines into living room-internet interfaces that happen to play games, the faster you'll see the quality of games decreasing.

No the PS4 doesnt block used games God Hand. Stop worrying about Sony's crap and go back to guarding your post in front of the soccer goal

Or sitting in the ashes of Clover Studio


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

BGtymin said:


> PS4 games will for sure have the potential to stack up well against PC games.
> 
> But this is mainly because graphical improvements are not keeping up with GPU technology very well. Single GPUs can now run multi monitors and not even just the top of the line gpus.
> 
> ...




WHich is probably why both sony and microsoft were able to go mid to low end on the GPU side.

Graphics are so good now that these types of things won't be noticed. more grass on the ground, slightly better AA. That guy's finely tuned beard has more hairs ect

Especially after this coming gen's advancements during its cycle. It'll be almost irrelevant


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They aren't going to do this, the appealing thing about consoles is that devs don't have to worry about making games with different hardware configurations in mind.



Hmm yeah you're right. Was a dumb question on my part. I can definitely see the edge in knowing stuff like that and designing around it, even if it looks somewhat dated down the road.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

God Hand said:


> So was there any word on the Used Game side of things?



PS4 will allow users to play used games. 

Also, remember this?:



> German studio Crytek has become the latest developer to start discussing what it would like to see from the next-generation of consoles, saying that 8GBs of RAM should be "a minimum" for the next-gen.
> 
> "My finger-pointing at Microsoft/Sony would really be on the memory side," said Crytek?s principal graphics engineer Tiago Sousa while discussing with Eurogamer the problems the team encountered when developing Crysis 2 for console.
> 
> "It?s way too low, and the biggest crippling factor from a visual perspective. I would really like to see next-gen console platforms with a minimum of 8GB."



And how everyone laughed at Crytek?  Looks like Crytek is the one having the last laugh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Well there we go lop sided system ahoy.Not like it tells us all that much anyway ( besides what it "_tells_"us


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

i laughed at it yes, but that's only cause i didn't think sony was that crazy 

I hear a lot of negaitve reactions from the "beltway media" now. Their biggest complaint seems to be about how consoles are old hats. What the fuck?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 21, 2013)

*The Dualshock 4:*
The share button is stupid, it should've been an accessible menu option and not an actual button. The LED light indicator is also ridiculous, why not just keep the number indicator since you'll only pay attention to it to know which player you are? After all unless you have a built-in screen, the controller should be something passive, not intrusive to what's displayed on your TV.

And finally there's the touch panel, all Sony is doing is pandering hard to developers who want to release HD versions of mobile games on the PS4. There's no point in having a touch panel for a controller other than the occasional browsing session. If that's the case they might as well focus on that kind of functionality through the integrated smartphone feature, not cramming it onto a controller.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Am i the only one who thinks the controller looks nice?


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i laughed at it yes, but that's only cause i didn't think sony was that crazy



I think that even I laughed a bit though I did want to see it happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Is anyone on psn right now? Can you check if there's any ps4 advertising on there?


----------



## God Hand (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the controller looks nice?



Despite the mods it still looks sleek and functional.  I still like it.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ps4 is looking like the more gamer friendly system among others if the rumors about nextbox are true. 

I doubt I'll pick up a wii u until a price cut because it's not really worth it now and it might get shafted by 3rd parties. Nextbox will definitely have mandatory online fees and looks like kinect will play a huge part in it,so not want.

Btw,Sony really needs those RPG's and those weird titles that the Japanese want to play. I doubt they want their console to be dead on arrival in Japan.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

I always disliked the Sony controls, personally, but the screen is nice for the functionality it is utilizing that is just a copy of what Dreamcast did.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 21, 2013)

The remote has some sort of MGS-mecha vibe going on.........



Like it could shoot an energy beam


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

they have every developer on board from asia, EU and America  dey got dis shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Ps4 Eye.

Bakabakshi


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> they have every developer on board from asia, EU and America  dey got dis shit



Please tell me you're being sarcastic or facetious or something. 

And everyone seems to be ignoring that the PS4 is doing the same thing - the PS Eye built into the system with the Move/motion-device attached to the controller.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I'm delighted that we are going to see ultra photo realistic nipples. Good job Sony. First day buy it is.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Herman Hulst of Guerrilla Games says that the cost of making games is not that bad and is actually "quite comparable" to current gen and they've only used roughly twenty-five more people on the team for the two-and-a-half year development cycle (150 people, compared to 125 before).



> With the shiny, high-resolution look of the PS4 games we saw tonight, you'd expect that the cost of development would be much higher than games of the previous console generation. According to Guerilla Games' Hermen Hulst, the cost of making Killzone: Shadow Fall is comparable to previous series titles, and that it's "not as scary as maybe some led you to believe."
> 
> During a developer roundtable discussion tonight, Hulst pointed out that while previous Killzone titles used a team of about 125 at peak, this upcoming PS4 title came in at 150 staff members for its two-and-a-half year development cycle. He calls it "roughly similar," and not so bad when you consider that a hardware transition has to be figured into the formula.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

That's good, i'm glad they don't have to bite a bullet that much


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Also, since the reveal, Sony's stock has .



> I liked Sony's PS4 reveal but apparently some might disagree looking at how far Sony's stock dipped after the conference. Like, woah.
> 
> Maybe they were expecting something else, like, I don't know ... seeing the damn thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's good, i'm glad they don't have to bite a bullet that much



You say that now, wait until they all die of brain tumors.

DEATH BY EMF RADIATION!


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

"Tameem Andonladies."


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

>Sony's stock dropped

Looks like they should have focused on Move and Wonderbook crap.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Or not wasted so much time.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder about the ‛always-online? and ‛no used games? rumors that was being spread around before the PS4 announcement.

People can celebrate out the ass for all I care, but there's still so many questions and potential downsides we don't know of yet.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2013)

If MGS has Fox Die virus.. 

Crapcom should have a new one too.

Dont Die E-virus. Its a play off of Donte's name from the DmC remake.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Sony already confirmed used games are a go.

And the always-online thing is likely a fact.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Or not wasted so much time.



They also shouldn't have put the guy, who was practically fapping to his racing game, on the stage in the first place.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

One would have almost thought it was Geoff Keighly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol. Racing game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

That's weird, this says Sony's stock rose


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

I already said i will challenge Krory to a duel if online is not mandatory for playing the games.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> but the screen is nice for the functionality it is utilizing that is just a copy of what Dreamcast did.



Copy of the dreamcast? it's a track pad not a screen so how can they utilize the same functionality?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

Not very impressed so far.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

I came into the whole thing thinking ps4 would look less then half as good as current pc titles look. So obviously when the ps4 will be able to be almost on par, that was good.

It was a pretty boring tho. I mean, if this was me 8 years ago, I would have shit my pants, ya know, but nowadays im just used to that graphical capability being shown and numb to it. Made me realize how perfectly fine I am with current gen graphics. 

I dislike that my name will be put onto PSN when i sign up for it on PS4....

All of it is cool, but for some reason it feels so boring or soulless?

Definitely the lack of any, at all, games I desire. Which usually happens, every gaming conference shows the games I do not like or will not play.

But I think its that the console never was revealed. If it was, I would like that conference a lot more.

But leading up to today, I was more excited over the idea that Sony might announce a PS3 price drop...but alas, it did not happen.

Are any of you really going to naively pick up this console early on? 

Trust me, the PS4 will sell worse at the start then the Wii U has. Wii U has sold pretty average when it comes to console launches, its not actually bad. Reason PS4 will sell less, is obvious, it costs more, so that would inherently turn some more people off. and 2, our economy is still shit. When Gen 7 launched we had like 5% unemployment and in an economic boom, rly. And then you compare Wii U to those consoles despite our economy, and it is selling just as well as those consoles...

and all of sudden the Wii U becomes completely more appealing to consumers...Once the Ps4 and xbox 3 are on shelves, the Wii U will be compared to them on the shelves by the masses, and many familys will opt for the 200 dollar cheaper piece of hardware, that has games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

And I felt more excited/better about the Wii U Nintendo Direct a month ago. I'm a gamer so when new games are announced and show, that is what I get excited about. Why was this presentation lame? Its just hardware and tech demos. Very boring.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

Ps 3 still got the goods. I am yet to warm up to ps 4.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

ps triple>ps quadrizzle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Ps 3 still got the goods. I am yet to warm up to ps 4.


If you are a lady it should really warm you up


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Also, since the reveal, Sony's stock has .



What do they expect?  They showed no product just 'concepts' and a lot of talk.  If they wanted their stock to rise, show the darn machine!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh yeah that controller is ugly and stupid. Just held up ps3 controller to it on screen. fucccckkk that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Sublte female onanists prefer this for their ventures into "warming up"


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

The PS4 controller looks like an off brand.


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 21, 2013)

The more you think about it, Sony is taking so much from their competitors.

WiiU - Just go make PS Vita a remote console.
XBOX - Just stuff in as much RAM as you possibly can pray it works
Tablets - Put some kind of tracking stuff so these indie devs send their games form the Apple Store and Play Store to PSN.
WiiMote - Playstation Move
Kinect - Playstation Eye (sure they thought of the eye first but their implementation was pretty bad)

And with all social and online stuff they have, it makes you wonder if online will still be free?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys I have some *VERY* pertinent news for you



Looks like this sucker got raided Demon Souls style

Mandatory Kinect+spying on how many people are viewing products +constant online+running more than one application.

Oh gods

But uh why is there an American FBI agent in Australia?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

YES

BURY YOUR OWN GRAVE FUCKERS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

mondayblues said:


> The more you think about it, Sony is taking so much from their competitors.
> 
> WiiU - Just go make PS Vita a remote console.
> XBOX - Just stuff in as much RAM as you possibly can pray it works
> ...


WiiU was actually supposed to be the wii, but it was way too expensive.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> YES
> 
> BURY YOUR OWN GRAVE FUCKERS



IM WITH YOU GOOVA HANDHELD GAMING FUTURE!


Ahh fuck I miss Shion ;_;


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

too bad vita sucks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol check out the article I posted in the 3DS thread about Castlevania

I'd only buy a vita to play Tales, and Im not going to buy a Vita to play tales.

Not a good investment >+< doesnt help that I dont like how the  damn thing feels in your hand. PSP wasnt so blah


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

Persona 4 tho is good i want that....but it needs moar


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't think we have to worry about always online


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Sony already confirmed used games are a go.
> 
> And the always-online thing is likely a fact.


 


Nope.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

yo yo, nintendo direct in 5 minutes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

I already told krory that but he's stubborn


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I already told krory that but he's stubborn


 
Can't say i've noticed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2013)

so any gaems yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

killzone 4, witcher 3, the witness, knack, watch dogs  revealed and or confirmed at this event

in short, no. i guess E3 is a long time coming :/

On the plus side, i found out that ps4 comes with headsets included


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah thats cool....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 21, 2013)

PS4 can read used games. yeah !


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> killzone 4, *witcher 3*, the witness, knack, watch dogs  revealed and or confirmed at this event
> 
> in short, no. i guess E3 is a long time coming :/
> 
> On the plus side, i found out that ps4 comes with headsets included



oh really?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Perhaps in the beginning it will, at least in certain respects, and many games will look downright gorgeous but eventually PC games or versions of games will become clearly better looking as PC tech improves.



True, but on the flipside, the PS4's graphical capabilities won't really be properly shown until 3-4 years down its cycle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> PS4 can read used games. yeah !



But not anything else besides ps1 used games 
Can't play used games if all of the new ones are not used. 
I mean why are ya'll even thinking it could play used games when it should.
You all turned beta as fuck.
Where is Shion to get your asses in gear?


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

Day one  got my money all here,I got as much as 600$ with ps4 written all over it. 

Sony really played their cards right. Yesterday was mostly the tec stuff and what will the system bring in the future. Some games where shown which I think might be launch titles. 

Now people will keep talking about the ps4 and keep it in mind till next e3,so its like Sony is saying "don't buy a wii u and we got more to show so our thunder won't be stolen by Microsoft". 

Wii u is a good system but I doubt it will do better than Microsoft and Sony this generation. 3rd parties drive the industry and their support is lacking on the wii u.  

Sony should now concentrate on fucking Japan if they want to do really good. FIFA 14 will allow ps4 to dominate Europe,middle east,south america,and likely Australia. 

America depends on advertising and price and how they can convince customers to leave Xbox in favour of Playstation. So it's 50:50

But Japan is a tough market now,Nintendo will be hard to beat with monster hunter and dragon quest. They should make the next final fantasy exclusive at least in Japan only like last generation.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2013)

So what do we all think of PS4?


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> So what do we all think of PS4?



*THE FUTURE IS HERE*


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> I came into the whole thing thinking ps4 would look less then half as good as current pc titles look. So obviously when the ps4 will be able to be almost on par, that was good.
> 
> It was a pretty boring tho. I mean, if this was me 8 years ago, I would have shit my pants, ya know, but nowadays im just used to that graphical capability being shown and numb to it. Made me realize how perfectly fine I am with current gen graphics.
> 
> ...



You're in denial. All SONYFANBOY trolling aside, Wii U sucks ass. It's the topic of discussion nowhere.



steveht93 said:


> *THE FUTURE IS HERE*



Indeed my friend. What was your favorite game from the presentation?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> I came into the whole thing thinking ps4 would look less then half as good as current pc titles look. So obviously when the ps4 will be able to be almost on par, that was good.
> 
> It was a pretty boring tho. I mean, if this was me 8 years ago, I would have shit my pants, ya know, but nowadays im just used to that graphical capability being shown and numb to it. Made me realize how perfectly fine I am with current gen graphics.
> 
> ...


 that is an opportunity Nintendo must use.. They have to go all out. "Retro Project" MKWiiU, Yoshi Yarn.. drop those in the holidays. X in Japan if ready



Goova said:


> And I felt more excited/better about the Wii U Nintendo Direct a month ago. I'm a gamer so when new games are announced and show, that is what I get excited about. Why was this presentation lame? Its just hardware and tech demos. Very boring.


 Well that Nintendo Direct was legendary and I agree.. Nintendo is an odd position..


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Indeed my friend. What was your favorite game from the presentation?



Definitely knack and infamouse,but I'm also very hyped about driveclub. It looks like a great driving simulator. I mean did you hear the sound of that koenigsegg? Definitely on my radar.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

All things said, Killzone does look pretty fucking good. It's like Sony is figuring out colors again.

And good news on the blocked games thing, at least that shit is safe for another generation. Of course they avoided the always online thing like the plague, which is going to be fucking bullshit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]85cEkzRcjUQ[/YOUTUBE]
Same old shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> You're in denial. All *SONYFANBOY trolling* aside, *Wii U sucks ass.* It's the topic of discussion nowhere.



Out of any legit counterarguments, you resort to a generic fanboy "X console sucks compared to Y console!" rebuttal towards an incredibly early hyperbolic statement, that has no merit until launch? *sigh*

Console wars are ridiculous these days, lol. I myself am pretty optimistic that the Wii U/PS4 will meet success in their own methods.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Of course they avoided the always online thing like the plague, which is going to be fucking bullshit.



Here you go big boy:




I want more titles like knack on the ps4 to be honest. I don't only want dark games like last generation. And sony should fucking buy the crash bandicoot ip god damn it!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh.

Well, the PS4 just passed my personal test as far as console specs goes. I don't give a shit about anything else now.

Except the games. Now we just need the games.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Here you go big boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl, Mr. Yoshida. Just cos I don't feel like being online means I'm anti-social? ;____;


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sony stocks/shares did drop after presentation.. [Japan]


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2013)

I made this post on GameFAQs, I thought it was pretty accurate, feel free to rip me apart though:

Compared to the difference between the Wii and the PS3, the difference between the WiiU and the PS4 is a small difference. With how easy and accessible game engines will be used during the "next gen", developing, porting and tweaking games should be very simple and actually cost less than it did during the 7th gen, where devs needed to go multiplat with their AAA games if they wanted to at least break even. We're now in the 8th gen, everything is HD and pretty advanced, and 4k resolution won't be utilized by devs or consumers for at least another 5-10 years when the prices of 4k tvs and development finally go down. So the 8th gen is mostly going to be about making 1080p as beautiful as possible while keeping a consistently high frame rate. I doubt that the WiiU won't get many next gen ports, but that's still up the devs of course.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 21, 2013)

Obviously you have to rock a Wii U and Ps4 to enjoy the best of gaming.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone have a link to watch that PS shit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Killzone trailer/gameplay didnt do nothing to me. It is Kill Zone.. Driveclub is also meh.. probably is going to be garbage. This is coming from a huge Racing game fan. "Forza all the way"


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta say though, I'm really hyped for Deep Down. Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Gotta say though, I'm really hyped for Deep Down. Fucking beautiful.



My second favorite game on the show after Watch Dogs... Dat MH vibe


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

More like dat Souls vibe.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

What do People like about Knack? Looked very boring to me...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Amuro said:


> More like dat Souls vibe.



I disagree the game is very similar to Dragon Dogma.. I though it was a sequel to that series which it takes elements from MH.

anyway



> Today we got a healthy dose of next-gen information, delivered to us by a bevy of excited, breathless developers and publishers. Here's the thing: not a single one of the presenters at the PlayStation 4 event were women, and people noticed.
> 
> It's not something folks are happy about, either.
> 
> ...







Raidoton said:


> What do People like about Knack? Looked very boring to me...


 It was ok.. Something that I would try the demo first before anything..


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

inb4 more sexist commentary.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2013)

More like Monster Souls mixed with DD? 

*explodes*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

*SCE WWS president Shuhei Yoshida confirms PSN games and game saves won't work on ps4.*



> It's the morning after the night before, and we're here at Sony's follow-up meeting to answer questions concerning the PlayStation 4. Shuhei Yoshida, President of Sony's Worldwide Studios for Sony Computer Entertainment Inc has just confirmed that, like for PS3 games, PSN titles won't be transferrable to the PlayStation 4.
> 
> Developing...


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, and...



> Sony Worldwide Studios boss Shuhei Yoshida just told our friends at Engadget current-gen PSN purchases won't transfer across to the PS4.
> 
> In last night's PS4 announcement, Sony revealed the new console won't have backwards compatibility for PS1, PS2, or PS3 discs, although the company aims to use the PS Cloud service to stream previous-gen games as a workaround.



Not sure if anyone posted that yet.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Next Gen is going to be awesome. lol


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Out of any counterarguments you resort to a generic fanboy "X console sucks compared to Y console!" rebuttal towards an incredibly early hyperbolic statement that has no merit until launch? *sigh*
> 
> Console wars are ridiculous these days lol. I'm pretty optimistic that the Wii U/PS4 will meet success in their own methods.



Not "compared to" anything, it sucks ass full stop. Whether that be against a 3rd Gen console or a 4th Gen Console. It brings nothing interesting to the table, at all. Just my personal opinion. The main expectation of Xbox 720 and PS4 is a noticeable leap in graphics, and apparently at least one of them has accomplished that thus far. Wii as a brand takes an approach more in line of new interesting ways of innovating gaming, and as usual the success of the console has everything to do with Nintendo's first party titles... any interesting ones you can name for me right now? Some people aren't hyped for PS4, some are. Some people weren't hyped for Wii U, some were. Personal preference buddy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

> PS4 was revealed last night at a Sony event in New York City, but the console itself was nowhere to be seen. Shuhei Yoshida, president of worldwide studios at Sony Computer Entertainment has explained that the console itself is considered as less important than the DualShock 4, and therefore wasn’t shown.
> 
> Speaking with Polygon, Yoshida said, “The console is just a box. The controller was very important to show because it has the share button, but the console is just a console.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Not "compared to" anything, it sucks ass full stop. Whether that be against a 3rd Gen console or a 4th Gen Console. It brings nothing interesting to the table, at all. Just my personal opinion. The main expectation of Xbox 720 and PS4 is a noticeable leap in graphics, and apparently at least one of them has accomplished that thus far. Wii as a brand takes an approach more in line of new interesting ways of innovating gaming, and as usual the success of the console has everything to do with Nintendo's first party titles... *any interesting ones you can name for me right now? Some people aren't hyped for PS4, some are. Some people weren't hyped for Wii U, some were. Personal preference buddy.*


 Yeah I can give you that, question did you watch Last month Nintendo Direct?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

He's right enough we know the specs the casing isn't that important in the grand scheme of things. I'd rather have a european date and price plzkthnx.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Funny Nintendo was getting kill by the media and gamers when they didn't show the console "WiiU" and when Sony did the same is "Ok" 

wow


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Jason Graves said:
			
		

> #PS4 finally announced! Been working on multiple titles for a while now. Looking forward to some seeing the light of day...eventually.



Yay. Jason Graves.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Funny Nintendo was getting kill by the media and gamers when they didn't show the console "WiiU" and when Sony did the same is "Ok"
> 
> wow



I've said that this event is a combination of Nintendo's first Wii U event with a bit of Microsoft's play-card.

Every single thing that Nintendo and Microsoft has done they were heavily ridiculed for. Now Sony has done it, it's "extraordinary," it's "solid," it's "impressive."


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I can give you that, question did you watch Last month Nintendo Direct?



Honestly no, I did not. Something interesting that I missed?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> I've said that this event is a combination of Nintendo's first Wii U event with a bit of Microsoft's play-card.
> 
> *Every single thing that Nintendo and Microsoft has done they were heavily ridiculed for. Now Sony has done it, it's "extraordinary," it's "solid," it's "impressive."*



I notices that. I mean the media should be fair right? I don't care about the gamers opinion in this mater [ fanboy or not] but the thing is Nintendo got hammer for it @ the E3. Was so damn silly...


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Funny Nintendo was getting kill by the media and gamers when they didn't show the console "WiiU" and when Sony did the same is "Ok"
> 
> wow


 
Whats wow? people have different opinions i didn't give a shit about the WiiU console either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Honestly no, I did not. Something interesting that I missed?



Yes... a lot of stuff but I dunno what kind of games you do like.. Plus the sequel of Xenoblade "it seem" was present.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Amuro said:


> Whats wow? people have different opinions i didn't give a shit about the WiiU console either.



.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Favoritism and bias at their finest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Amuro said:


> Whats wow? people have different opinions i didn't give a shit about the WiiU console either.



You are missing the point Amuro...


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes... a lot of stuff but I dunno what kind of games you do like.. Plus the sequel of Xenoblade "it seem" was present.



Just looked at the trailer, looks good. I can appreciate a good rpg game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Just looked at the trailer, looks good. I can appreciate a good rpg game.



yes, I want that game so bad. I loved Xenoblade.

Back to topic. I wonder if M$ is going to have a private event for the 720 or E3?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Some articles online have said they were both holding "Apple style" conferences to give their consoles spotlight.

But someone on here said they were confirmed to wait for E3.

Either way, nothing matters until "DEVELOPU FINARU FANTAZJI".


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> You are missing the point Amuro...


 
Whats your point? correct me if i'm wrong but you seem to think Sony are getting a free pass when it comes to the lack of an actual console reveal when that's not the case at all. A lot of people and journalists don't think it's okay.


----------



## Juub (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

John Carmack on board.

BRING ON DOOM 4, FUCKER.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Amuro said:


> Whats your point? correct me if i'm wrong but you seem to think Sony are getting a free pass when it comes to the lack of an actual console reveal when that's not the case at all. A lot of people and journalists don't think it's okay.



I guess you got it.. my bad.

another thing. Did anyone else found it odd that the sequels games they showed have no number label? I know 4 is bad luck in Japan and I am shocked that Sony went with it but the games without a number bugged me..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

> There are several unlucky numbers in Japanese. Traditionally, 4 and 9 are unlucky. Four is sometimes pronounced shi, which is also the word for death.Nine is also sometimes pronounced ku, which can mean suffering. 13 is also occasionally thought of as unlucky, although this is imported from Western culture. Because of these unlucky numbers, sometimes levels or rooms with 4 or 9 in them don't exist in hospitals or hotels, and particularly in the maternity section of a hospital, the room number 43 is avoided because it can literally mean "still birth". Therefore, when giving gifts such as sets of plates, they are normally sets of three or five, never four.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

So , how was the nintendo live show, anything good announced ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So , how was the nintendo live show, anything good announced ?



It was 3DS focus.. MH4 trailer, release Dates of games in Japan, etc..


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

> Sony is making taking a significant leap forward with the underlying technology in the PlayStation 4, but according to Sony Worldwide Studios President Shuhei Yoshida, it isn't limiting the company's ability to be nimble in terms of the console's cost.
> 
> When asked if the company was prepared to compete with other consoles and hit a more favorable price, Yoshida said that Sony's decisions to use custom AMD hardware instead of its own proprietary Cell architecture has allowed it to save on R&D and production costs.
> 
> ...



It will be $999.99 but with the right motivation, we might be willing to go down to $949.99.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It was 3DS focus.. MH4 trailer, release Dates of games in Japan, etc..


Monster Hunte ris the Call of Duty in japan i guess,  since the way i see it the differences each games bring is minimal compared to the last one.

Anyway, i was expecting new rpgs , will check the list later.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

> It will be $999.99 but with the right motivation, we might be willing to go down to $949.99.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Yoshida: PS4 versions of big PS3 games being considered*



> Eurogamer: Well I think if you can't play big PS3 games on PS4 [which is what David Perry said] --
> 
> Shuhei Yoshida: -- Right.
> 
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 21, 2013)

man I'm really liking the PS4 - PC and Killzone - Crysis pissing contests going on on gaf


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sounds good to me.


Dont worry, they will charge the extra 50 bucks for the psn  elite!




Malvingt2 said:


> *Yoshida: PS4 versions of big PS3 games being considered*



isnt this what we call... damage control ?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Feb 21, 2013)

Next gen truly has come ...



Chad Warden is back!


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> man I'm really liking the PS4 - PC and Killzone - Crysis pissing contests going on on gaf



Can't have a next-gen reveal without a console vs PC pissing contest.  



LivingHitokiri said:


> Dont worry, they will charge the extra 50 bucks for the psn  elite!



I can live with that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't feel like finding the source but it sounds like they are trying to find a way to honor PSN purchases through the new Cloud system.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't feel like finding the source but it sounds like they are trying to find a way to honor PSN purchases through the new Cloud system.



They'd fucking better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

Why, why wouldn't they do that? FUcking idiots. Go release in 2014 if you need tooo


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 21, 2013)

If it weren't for the fact that The Witcher 3 was coming out for the PS4, I would just say fuck it and wait several years before buying this so-called ''amazing'' console. But to me, having one amazing game is _still_ not worth buying the PS4.

Not being able to play your retail PS3 games is one thing, but having no option to play _any_ of your PSN games on your PS4 seals the deal for me. Definitely not getting this at launch. It's time to save up money for a Wii U instead.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ps4 is getting a lot of good feedback from both 3rd parties and fans alike and youshida said that they are flexible with ps4 pricing. If it launches at 450$ then it's the perfect console launch. 

If the rumors about nextbox are true then I doubt it will live up to the success of the 360.

I think this generation Its gonna be: 

1st-Playstation 4 
2nd-nextbox 
3rd-wii u

Wii u could be second place if they play their cards right,but I doubt they have anything at all to make them generation leaders. Wii u is not a wii success story.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They'd fucking better.



This. However they want to provide it is fine, but If I can't somehow redownload things I've purchased from PS3 to PS4 then that is definitely a dealbreaker*.

I get not having PS3 backwards compatibility. I can understand that the huge differences in how the systems are designed would make that difficult.

But I don't see how that really applies to most PSN / PSX / PS2 games.

*until 3 or 4 years pass and the price drops.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0rJDn0jRnUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

*After PS4 announcement, Sony stocks go down while Nintendo's go up*

Coming from MarketWatch...

*The two stocks traded in opposite directions on Thursday. Sony?s SNE -3.04% U.S.-listed shares were down 2.7% to $14.08 by midday, with Nintendo?s NTDOY U.S. shares up 2% to $11.79. Earlier trades on the Tokyo market followed the same pattern, with Sony JP:6758 -1.77% slipping about 1.8% by the close of that session, and Nintendo JP:7974 +1.26% gaining about 1.3%.*



Gonintendo is so baised..

Anyway since last month Nintendo Direct, Nintendo stocks has being rising..


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I posted about the Sony stock drop yesterday. Was pretty revealing.  At least someone has some sense.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't feel like finding the source but it sounds like they are trying to find a way to honor PSN purchases through the new Cloud system.




I'd feel better if Sony released some kind of hardware add-on, something that you can plug in through USB 3.0 or a proprietary port to run PS3/PS2/PS1 games.

The Gaikai option is utter bullshit since it...

1. Depends on your internet connection.

2. Might involve re-buying your games.

3. Could be limited to only a select few titles instead of your whole gaming library (technical and legal hurdles) .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

You guys think he ps4 will look nice or just some ugly box? XD


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> You guys think he ps4 will look nice or just some ugly box? XD



Sony is pretty decent designing good looking hardware so it would at the very least look nice.  Personally, I'm hoping for something along the lines of this:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

The PS3 still looks like a funky box too me its the hardest to navigate from first sight.


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> man I'm really liking the PS4 - PC and Killzone - Crysis pissing contests going on on gaf



Link me please!?!


----------



## Reyes (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't feel like finding the source but it sounds like they are trying to find a way to honor PSN purchases through the new Cloud system.



They have accourding to an update article on Destructoid: 

[Update: Sony has confirmed to Dale North that it has the ability to honor your PSN purchases through its cloud service. If it chooses to, it can give you everything back in streaming form. Of course, it's not said it will -- and if it doesn't after saying this, it'll open itself up to major criticism. Gotta hope Sony does the decent thing.

Right now, the line is that Sony remains undecided on the issue.]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Next gen..



look what is doing..


----------



## Blaze (Feb 21, 2013)

8gb was the only surprise but nice to see it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> They have accourding to an update article on Destructoid:
> 
> [Update: Sony has confirmed to Dale North that it has the ability to honor your PSN purchases through its cloud service. If it chooses to, it can give you everything back in streaming form. Of course, it's not said it will -- and if it doesn't after saying this, it'll open itself up to major criticism. Gotta hope Sony does the decent thing.
> 
> Right now, the line is that Sony remains undecided on the issue.]



See that's the least they can do. 

I'm still really nervous about the idea of it ONLY being in streaming form through cloud though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Your gonna to have to get used to keeping your previous legacy systems around if your going to invest in the next gen. Cloud was important enough to ensure BC for them that they aquired Gaikai, they must have read the tea leaves and knew people would not be very happy about no hardware BC.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2013)

Non-backwards compatible with PS3 games and accessories? WTF sony..


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Inu-san you're the genius when it comes to console specs. How much more powerful than the Wii u is the PS3?


----------



## God Hand (Feb 21, 2013)

Falcon said:


> Non-backwards compatible with PS3 games and accessories? WTF sony..



From a hardware standpoint, this one could be seen from a mile away.  Both Sony and MS abandoned BC pretty quickly last gen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2013)

> At Wednesday night?s ?unveiling? of the PlayStation 4 in New York,  Sony did not show us the PlayStation 4, which makes this the most  postmodern unveiling I?ve ever attended. However, the various Sony  honchos who took the stage at the Manhattan Center auditorium did  describe the heart of the machine. It?s ?the gamer,? or maybe it?s the  ?consumer??same thing, apparently. The word ?social? was used as a noun  at many points, as it, too, lies at the core of the PlayStation 4. And  then there?s the ?supercharged PC architecture.? You want gigabytes?  Brother, you can have all the gigabytes you need.
> 
> And apparently the world?s game developers need them. One after  another, self-respecting game creators took the stage to shake their  heads and lament the severe ?limitations? they have been forced to  endure prior to the advent of the PlayStation 4. If it?s unseemly for  representatives of a multi-billion-dollar mass media industry to whine  about the constraints on their creativity, that didn?t seem to bother  any of the men (there were no women) who regurgitated Sony?s pipe-dream  talking points last night.
> To hear these guys talk, the greatness of the heretofore unseen (and  still unseen) PlayStation 4 is matched only by the awfulness of the  PlayStation 3. Lead System Architect Mark Cerny explained?in a  patronizing story-time tone reminiscent of ?that  we have the internet now, and people like to be on the internet all the  time, but ?there are limitations to the experiences [the PlayStation 3]  can provide in this new world.? A producer from Sony?s Evolution Studios said that he and his  colleagues had been sitting on their idea for a global peer-to-peer  team-based persistent-connection trophy speed online network synergy car  game for a decade. They even trademarked the name, _DriveClub_.  You can see why they?d want to lock that down. The trouble is, they were  never able to make it until now?apparently because the PlayStation 3  didn?t have enough social. The Evolution producer then showed us how _DriveClub_  players can challenge online friends to beat their best race times, a  feature already present in practically every racing game made in the  past two years.
> ...





too long to quote it all but it was good shit


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Ps4 is getting a lot of good feedback from both 3rd parties and fans alike and youshida said that they are flexible with ps4 pricing. If it launches at 450$ then it's the perfect console launch.
> 
> If the rumors about nextbox are true then I doubt it will live up to the success of the 360.
> 
> ...



>$450
>Perfect launch

I'm sorry but i definitely have to disagree with that. Of course i'm sure the PS4's launch will kick the PS3/Wii U's asses in terms of comparisons and whatnot, but anything over $399 is just too freaking expensive, and tbh i almost think people will be in for a rude awakening if there is belief that the PS4 will hit absolutely no problems whatsoever post-release. I'm sure many others thought the same thing for the 3DS post-E3 2010 until numbers proved us otherwise. Double that with the Vita's announcement until it's launch dried up. 

Well i can kinda agree with you there. 

I'll believe that generation-lead list once i see the results. Like i said. Anything can happen, but until launch release it's still up in very early speculation to assume the PS4 will be the leader based on what yesterday gave us. Same for the next box and Nintendo respectfully. 

Well the Xbox brand isn't popular at all in Japan so the Wii U could probably have that spot there. Western regions would be a different story though. 

It isn't, but i still doubt it will stay as a long term worldwide flop even if the January NPD numbers are anything to go by (and what Feb will be). Nintendo still has 1 year until the late holidays arrives to fix up the Wii U considering how invested they are with it to simply pull the plug. Imo i can still see the Wii U turning around into a decent/good start once all is said and done in late 2013. 

Either way, it's best to wish for Sony/Nintendo good luck in the race.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Inu-san you're the genius when it comes to console specs. How much more powerful than the Wii u is the PS3?



The PS3 is pretty comparable actually. The Wii U has double the memory in a unified fashion for games (and the memory on ps3 is split between vram and main ram), so in memory format, the Wii U comes out strong and we're seeing that with games like Most Wanted made possible by the EDRAM. As for GPU's the Wii u has a much more powerful GPU(Like about 50% stronger) which is capable of more modern effects than the PS3 one. however because the ps3's gpu works in tandem with the cell, their rough peak outputs are probably on the same level. The CPU of the PS3 is much more powerful than the Wii U's as well, but the Cell is also much more powerful than 360's CPU as well, so its kind of expected.

So in general, they are closely matched. Wii U has more modern components so it can get by with less, but the PS3 has the cell to help it with a lot of tasks to even everything out.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> too long to quote it all but it was good shit



Sounds to me like the guy is just trying to get more views with this, And the article itself is very unprofessional.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Sounds to me like the guy is just trying to get more views with this, And the article itself is very unprofessional.



That's because it's not a professional site.

After skimming through the article I agreed with your assessment so I did a good search of the site name.

Gameological stands for "The Gameological Society". It is essentially a collection of blogs by enthusiast that have been put together with better than average web development. So strictly speaking they're not professionals, just amateurs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

dude sounds like a snob personally with some kind of chip on his shoulder. Its like PC gamer last night. Did Sony kill these guys children or something?


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The PS3 is pretty comparable actually. The Wii U has double the memory in a unified fashion for games (and the memory on ps3 is split between vram and main ram), so in memory format, the Wii U comes out strong and we're seeing that with games like Most Wanted made possible by the EDRAM. As for GPU's the Wii u has a much more powerful GPU(Like about 50% stronger) which is capable of more modern effects than the PS3 one. however because the ps3's gpu works in tandem with the cell, their rough peak outputs are probably on the same level. The CPU of the PS3 is much more powerful than the Wii U's as well, but the Cell is also much more powerful than 360's CPU as well, so its kind of expected.
> 
> So in general, they are closely matched. Wii U has more modern components so it can get by with less, but the PS3 has the cell to help it with a lot of tasks to even everything out.



.

Sorry man I meant the PS4


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 21, 2013)

Lets see how Microsoft responds with their console unveil. Probably at E3. 

And they said Watch Dogs was available for all systems... maybe Destiny will be too since it comes out late 2013 early 2014.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you read about the specs of the PS4 yet inu?

So the Wii U has more raw power but PS3 has the cell to compensate for its inadequacies so it functions on nearly the same level as the other consoles but because of the cell it has to be coded for differently


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2013)

The PS4 is about 4-5 times more powerful in a general sense. How long it takes to make a game that utilizes ALL of that power is anyone's guess. In a general sense the PS4s launch titles will need to be graphically reduced to port onto the WiiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> .
> 
> Sorry man I meant the PS4





Oh...well PS4 obviously blows Wii U away.

8GB of GDDR5 ram(a nice surprise, i heard a few devs were even surprised by that announcement cause they only had previous dev kits) is a 16x advantage over the PS3 and 4x advantage over the Wii U in terms of pure space. But since we've heard rumblings of 1gb for PS3's OS and the rest for games, the game ratio of the two systems is about 7x *roughly the amount most people thought the ps4 was going to be in upgrade to PS3, a system with only half the ram of Wii U*

On top of that, the ram is much faster, with about roughly 15 times the bandwidth speed of the Wii U's main memory and more than double even its high speed EDRAM.

The GPU's are also different. We're looking at a jump of 6x minimum from Wii U to PS4, and PS4 also has more advanced rendering techniques and efficiencies because of GCN as opposed to Wii U's VLMIW GPU architecture.

So yeah in general, pretty large leap.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Lets see how Microsoft responds with their console unveil. Probably at E3.
> 
> And they said Watch Dogs was available for all systems... maybe Destiny will be too since it comes out late 2013 early 2014.


It's been announced way before the conference that Destiny was multiplatform for ps3, xbox, ps4, etc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Next gen..
> 
> 
> 
> look what is doing..



Yes.

Clearly it's the next gen fault's that killing this company. Not the mediocre sales of Army of Two or EA's piss poor management of it's subsidiaries per usual.

IT'S THE CURSE OF THE NEXT GEN, I TELLS YAH.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2013)

gotta start saving for the PS 4


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Predictions for who wins E3?





inb4watch_dogsrepeat


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2013)

The PS4 is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The PS4 is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Finally someone says it.

That NextboxInfinity720 is gonna be a sexy bitch, though.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Finally someone says it.
> 
> That NextboxInfinity720 is gonna be a sexy bitch, though.



We will see. We will see.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Mothafucka take my word as gospel.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

You have mandatory kinect, always online and having it in your house is like a constant peepshow for microsoft, But that bitch can multi-task like a mofo


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 21, 2013)

Im more sold on the PS4 than any potential Xbox replacement, Sony is going in hard with games.... which Microsoft has let the Xbox 360 get stale at. Maybe Microsoft could restructure Xbox Live not just in what it offers but in pricing as well or maybe just fucking maybe expand first party support to make games, MS just have Turn 10 and 343 Industries.

If E3 for MS is just going to make another kinect 2.0 bore fest I think that might just seal it for me, or you know MS could have a plan to release their new Xbox this year as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

The PS4 looks like the console for me  i'm kinda debating whether or not i want to invest in 2 high end game consoles this time


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish it looked like anything for me. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2013)

so what did i miss since the meeting?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> so what did i miss since the meeting?



Watch_Dogs has already won E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2013)

dat Watch_Dogs 

no idea if i should go with the WiiU that i'll buy this December or just wait and see IF i will buy a ps4


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i'm kinda debating whether or not i want to invest in 2 high end game consoles this time



Your going to build a High End AMD *and*  NVIDIA gaming pc?


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 21, 2013)

What if the nextbox is really a pc? what if microsoft killed the pc market to just try to revive it? what if came with windows?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2013)

No women in Sony’s #ps4 presser yet, because this is what Sony thinks they’re good for.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Stay classy, Sony.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 21, 2013)

Going WiiU (Already own) and PS4 for next gen. Done giving my money to MS, fuck'em. That next Xbox... some of you guys will be sorely disappointed, they're going full multi media with that shit, gaming won't be the priority, the 360 already shows plenty of signs. Shit, on the 360 you can't even tell that shit is for gaming anymore when you boot it up. That dashboard has ads on top of ads, ESPN, HBOGO all this other shit, all up in your face, if you didn't know it was for gaming you'd think it was a set top box for watching TV and shit...


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Oh...well PS4 obviously blows Wii U away.
> 
> 8GB of GDDR5 ram(a nice surprise, i heard a few devs were even surprised by that announcement cause they only had previous dev kits) is a 16x advantage over the PS3 and 4x advantage over the Wii U in terms of pure space. But since we've heard rumblings of 1gb for PS3's OS and the rest for games, the game ratio of the two systems is about 7x *roughly the amount most people thought the ps4 was going to be in upgrade to PS3, a system with only half the ram of Wii U*
> 
> ...



Yo, its sexy when you speak nerdy like this. Tell me more....


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> What if the nextbox is really a pc? what if microsoft killed the pc market to just try to revive it? what if came with windows?



I don't see why Microsoft wouldn't honestly, its just not at all likely that they are going to.

The Nextbox is pretty much confirmed to be running on a Windows 8. The distinction between what constitutes a PC and what constitutes a Console is blurring.

In any case, as far as raw experience goes I can get more bang for my buck going Big Picture Mode and streaming games from PC to my living room instead of buying a game console. My computer is already more powerful than the Playstation 4.

The only deciding factor as to if I buy a game console will be if the exclusives are worth it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Dat walking dead


Malvingt2 said:


> *After PS4 announcement, Sony stocks go down while Nintendo's go up*
> 
> Coming from MarketWatch...
> 
> ...


Inb4 sony directs


----------



## Sotei (Feb 21, 2013)

David Cage is such a fucking hack. It's like he thought we would feel sorry for the old man face or some shit, feel empathy or some shit, I don't know, the only emotion I felt was pity... for David Cage.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 22, 2013)

I watched the live stream of PS4 presentation,but it was... no words to describe it.

WTF is $ony thinking?More  lame ass social games?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I watched the live stream of PS4 presentation,but it was... no words to describe it.
> 
> WTF is $ony thinking?More  lame ass social games?



Media molecule was the only "social game" shown there bro 

Besides that, we had social functions built into the console and gaikai, but that was it for right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

Id said:


> Your going to build a High End AMD *and*  NVIDIA gaming pc?



I said *console* 

PS4 is just speaking all the right words to me atm, even though i haven't actually seen her around...





RemChu said:


> Yo, its sexy when you speak nerdy like this. Tell me more....



That's all i got for now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2013)

So apparently devs of The Witness just stated that it may eventually come to the Wii U/Nextbox, considering they want it on as many platforms as possible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2013)

I heard dat the casualbox720 consists of:

the console
gamepad
Kinect 2.0
Hdmi cable
stereo headset
free casualbox live gold
and a "room" exclusively made for the console


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dat walking dead
> 
> *Inb4 sony directs*



Vita Heaven= Sony Direct


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Pre-owned games block on PS4 is "a publisher decision"*



> Will the PS4 limit the functionality of pre-owned games?
> 
> It looked yesterday as if the answer was a resolute ?no?. Then this morning that had softened into a ?hmm, no, probably not?. Now that seems to have become a hugely indistinct ?who knows??.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

His answer: “It's a publisher decision. We are not talking about it. Sorry.”



OH SHIT


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2013)

So basically: "No used games as far as EA and/or Capcom's concerned".

I can live with that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

Shirker said:


> So basically: "No used games as far as EA and/or Capcom's concerned".
> 
> I can live with that.



it would be fine if it was online modes.. my fear is the whole games would be the same


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Doesnt look like ill get the nexgen console PS3 or Microsofts Xbox 360.

Ill stick to my ps2 thank you. And PS3 and Xbox 360 will cost lots when they release it in a year or two.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2013)

Shit son my gamefly!

Well this will probably be EA/Activision/Capcom/Ubisoft

I hardly care for them outside a few games (which I would rather rent).

Also that media molecule presentation was terrible. Far worse than Square Enix's (at least you come to expect for square enix to do nothing other than announce announcements). Just plain awful, made me almost completely uninterested in whatever game they had plan just because of how fucking stupid it was.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2013)

Most Publishers will block used games on the PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Most Publishers will block used games on the PS4.



And no one would be surprised.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 22, 2013)

all the social features are not for me. I don't even have a facebook and i'm not the type to share videos and shit. but i'll wat til e3 for a more insightful look on the console

this used games block affair irks my skin



WhiteWolf said:


> Doesnt look like ill get the nexgen console PS3 or Microsofts Xbox 360.
> 
> Ill stick to my ps2 thank you. And PS3 and Xbox 360 will cost lots when they release it in a year or two.



???


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

So the fucking console version of Diablo 3 will support offline play.

Fuck you Blizzard. Just...fuck you.

I've never been so honest in my life saying these words. This is a fucking joke.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Shit son my gamefly!
> 
> Well this will probably be EA/Activision/Capcom/Ubisoft
> 
> ...



Looks like gamefly will die eventually...
Unless they dip into SNES


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw some nice trailer of a game on nextgen console of Sony:


Not bad! I might get PS3 just for that game! Wonder much Ps3 costs when they release it,  if they add that game in link with PS3 ill definetly buy it on release date  

Anyone else here whos getting ps3 for Deep down there game?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNSOkMJ0Otc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2013)

$100? wtf? Maybe that would explain the price of Watch Dogs [PS4] on Amazon..


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh     man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2013)

there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNSOkMJ0Otc[/YOUTUBE]



I doubt that will be the street release price once the console is released (hopefully no more than $65-$70) but on the small and off chance that PS4 games are around $90-$100 each I'm not touching the console with a 10ft pole.

But Sony isn't crazy enough to release games at those prices and it's more than likely a price placeholder. Amazon could have listed the game at $999 just play it safe which would have probably made more sense since people would automatically assume that it was a placeholder price.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

WTF? I bought PS2 games for below 15 dollars. I aint going to pay 100 dollars for games on the xbox 360.
Nextgen consoles so far: seems to suck. I gotta admit though PS3?s graphics look good.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2013)

$100 games...wat.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I doubt that will be the street release price once the console is released (hopefully no more than $65-$70) but on the small and off chance that PS4 games are around $90-$100 each I'm not touching the console with a 10ft pole.



Same here. Though, like you, I'm guessing it's just a placeholder. Even inflation wouldn't be able to justify a $30 price jump, so I'm taking that with cups of salt.

I barely buy many games as it is. If PS4 games end up breaking $100, no way jos?.


----------



## vegitabo (Feb 22, 2013)

PS4's games won't increase in price, still 60 dollar max as confirmed by the SCEA CEO but no idea about xbox720's


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Truth.



> While Fallon demonstrated a game Sony Computer Entertainment America President & CEO Jack Tretton appeared on CNBC and said games will range in price from $0.99 to $60. That will keep PlayStation 4 games around the same price as the PlayStation 3, with cheaper games as well.



I doubt Microsoft will do higher in they're still trying to compete with Sony, especially if they have inferior hardware.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 22, 2013)

Games aren't going to be $100


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Darn i deliberately made it look like i thought Xbox360 and PS3 was nextgen consoles, and that i had a PS2.

Noone took the bait. Fuck you guys, im going to go and fish somewhere else


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

God, that really almost put me off with no return EVER 


and to think the only way i'd approve of this no-used game and always online thing was for a price cut on games


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

$100 and games will all be 15 hours or less stuffed with graphics. Day one DLC, now $15 each for every chapter that actually ends the story.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 22, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has said this as I was just reading this but looks like Sony PS4 will support used games but it will not support games from the PS3, PS2, or the PS1. I was hoping for at least PS3 to be usable.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

X360A said:
			
		

> Microsoft will reveal the next Xbox at a press event in April, say the latest reports.
> 
> Confirming information received by X360A, it is being reported that a “growing number of developers and other industry professionals” including Sony staff are saying that the console will be unveiled in early April.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Not sure if anyone has said this as I was just reading this but looks like Sony PS4 will support used games but it will not support games from the PS3, PS2, or the PS1. I was hoping for at least PS3 to be usable.



I knew none of the next gen systems would be backwards compatible. As for the current gen systems, the only reason I even gambled on buying a ps3 was the fact that it was backwards compatible. None of the ps3 games I currently own were worth purchasing the system. My older PS2 games get more play on the system than my ps3 games. 

But I'm not a very bright consumer so I'll probably fall into the same trap of buying every next gen console as I've done since the SNES/Genesis days.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I knew none of the next gen systems would be backwards compatible. As for the current gen systems, the only reason I even gambled on buying a ps3 was the fact that it was backwards compatible. None of the ps3 games I currently own were worth purchasing the system. My older PS2 games get more play on the system than my ps3 games.
> 
> But I'm not a very bright consumer so I'll probably fall into the same trap of buying every next gen console as I've done since the SNES/Genesis days.



So you must have the first generation of ps3 compatible with ps2 games. The ps3 that I bought is the version they have out now. Bought maybe 2 years ago and now the PS4 is soon coming out . I'll also fall into the same trap. It just can't be helped. Fingers crossed that Sony doesn't disappoint but then again when have they truly cared for what the consumers want? At the end of the day it's all about business for them and we continue to give them what they want. And that's sales.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a reason why even after getting a PS3 I kept my PS2.

Thank goodness he Wii U is BC with the Wii.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2013)

UE4 on PC and now on PS4



oh wow :s



Deathbringerpt said:


> So the fucking console version of Diablo 3 will support offline play.
> 
> Fuck you Blizzard. Just...fuck you.
> 
> I've never been so honest in my life saying these words. This is a fucking joke.



smh Blizzard


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Blizzard. Expert trolls.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

The prices havent been announced for the games or the console.


On UE4...the debug unit for the elemental demo was PC more powerful than PS4, did one really think they would not have to downgrade somethings in the process to get it to run?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The prices havent been announced for the games or the console.



But they have for the games - the CEO of Sony was on Jimmy Fallon while he was testing the new Killzone. He said they would range from $0.99 to $60.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> So you must have the first generation of ps3 compatible with ps2 games. The ps3 that I bought is the version they have out now. Bought maybe 2 years ago and now the PS4 is soon coming out . I'll also fall into the same trap. It just can't be helped. Fingers crossed that Sony doesn't disappoint but then again when have they truly cared for what the consumers want? At the end of the day it's all about business for them and we continue to give them what they want. And that's sales.



Yep and I'll take the first gen PS3 over any of the other PS3 incarnations Sony has rolled out since then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> But they have for the games - the CEO of Sony was on Jimmy Fallon while he was testing the new Killzone. He said they would range from $0.99 to $60.



i'd say that was somewhat hyperbole...explaining their new attempt at flexibility for the pricing models and such.

Of course you could be right and he's throwing out that number because it won't change who knows.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am willing to pay $349.99 for the PS4 even with the games they have right now[ almost nothing I do like]


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> On UE4...the debug unit for the elemental demo was PC more powerful than PS4, did one really think they would not have to downgrade somethings in the process to get it to run?



the downgrade was expected, but damn that plastic look D:


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The prices havent been announced for the games or the console.
> 
> 
> On UE4...the debug unit for the elemental demo was PC more powerful than PS4, did one really think they would not have to downgrade somethings in the process to get it to run?



Which pic is for the ps4? The one up or below?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2013)

the one below


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> the one below



Call me blind but to me both look the same. The gate in the pc pic has better textures and the smoke particles In the air are well...shiny. the rocks on the ps4 pic appears to have more depth and textures and there might be no smoke particles due to the blazing rock illuminating the pic. But both look impressive non the less.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

The environment on PS4 looks good (obviously not as good as the PC version) but dear God. The character model looks like a plastic toy with the texture.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n466/peterwatch/PS4.jpg



Lol had to do it


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 22, 2013)

Regarding BC, I know backwards compatibility is nice and all, but i always looked at it as an "extra"

I'll just do what i always do and keep hold of my old console if i wanna play those games and that's the problem solved for me

I dunno, when I buy a game, i have it in my head i'm buying it to be used in the system it's intended for, unless i missed it somewhere, there's never been a "guarantee" that says _"this game will play on devices that don’t currently exist"_

then again, that's just me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want one


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> UE4 on PC and now on PS4


 
PC Master Race is awesome.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 22, 2013)

I know I won't resist updating my 360 s to next gen (even tho I upgraded to it last year and it barely has one) so I'll try my hardest and wait until some really good game that blows the critics away comes out and then buy it


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Regarding BC, I know backwards compatibility is nice and all, but i always looked at it as an "extra"
> 
> I'll just do what i always do and keep hold of my old console if i wanna play those games and that's the problem solved for me
> 
> ...



I always thought that most people who want BC didn't have the previous generation of the console. Like Xbox owners for example want BC to play ps3 games that they didn't get the chance to play before .


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I know I won't resist updating my 360 s to next gen (even tho I upgraded to it last year and it barely has one) so I'll try my hardest and wait until some really good game that blows the critics away comes out and then buy it



You don't have to beat around the bush, we know you mean Versus. 


Which means you'll never get a next gen console.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Darn i deliberately made it look like i thought Xbox360 and PS3 was nextgen consoles, and that i had a PS2.
> 
> Noone took the bait. Fuck you guys, im going to go and fish somewhere else



I just assumed you were making some wierd typo. I'll try harder next time, I promise. 



steveht93 said:


> I always thought that most people who want BC didn't have the previous generation of the console. Like Xbox owners for example want BC to play ps3 games that they didn't get the chance to play before .



That... actually makes some sense. One of the only reasons I got a 3DS was because of the already huge library of DS games I'd never played. 

Hm... still though, I doubt that's the case for some people here or at other gaming forums I visit. I think it's also a case of inconvenience to keep another console hanging around just to play some of our old games. We gamers don't much care for being slightly inconvenienced.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2013)

Backwards compatibility wouldn't be an issue for me if consoles were sturdy. I didn't exactly care about my Dreamcast being BC because the Megadrive and Saturn wouldn't break down. Nowadays consoles can stop working at any given time.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm surprised how many people on here and other gaming-oriented sites are comfortable with no backwards compatibility.

I mean we're talking about a time where our phones are now serving multiple functions, but when it comes to this issue it's "streaming is the future", "Use your PS3/PS2 or GTFO", or "who care about backwards compatibility".

Really? I mean there's got to be more validity to the argument than that. I thought the point of backwards compatibility wasn't to just ease consumers into a new gaming console, but also show why consumers would choose to stick to their previous gaming platform of choice, and why brand loyalty keeps them from abandoning them for the competition.

Maybe this is just Sony trying to sweep the PS3 under the rug since it was what almost killed them in the first place. It's probably them using this as an opportunity to start over completely and drag-in consumers with what they're offering for this generation, but not using the leverage of their previous console could really put in a tough spot should MS announce something better (but that may not happen).


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2013)

I got used to the idea pretty quickly last gen, not having BC.  It really just comes down to how many current gen games you get, and how much you play them.  

Honestly I just never had time to dust off the PS2/Xbox this gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> You don't have to beat around the bush, we know you mean Versus.
> 
> 
> Which means you'll never get a next gen console.



everyone here is subtly talking about versus, until FFXV is announced this E3


----------



## Corruption (Feb 22, 2013)

If you want BC, the systems will cost more money. Why do I need BC when I have a PS3 and 360?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 22, 2013)

Corruption said:


> If you want BC, the systems will cost more money. Why do I need BC when I have a PS3 and 360?



I wouldn't mind a separate hardware add-on to enable BC on the PS4, I just feel that the whole Gaikai streaming option is a much more half-assed way of doing it.

I think having an add-on connected through USB 3.0 or an proprietary port would be much more effective than having a BC option that relies on an internet connection that could crap-out on you at any minute during gameplay sessions.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 22, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I wouldn't mind a separate hardware add-on to enable BC on the PS4, I just feel that the whole Gaikai streaming option is a much more half-assed way of doing it.
> 
> I think having an add-on connected through USB 3.0 or an proprietary port would be much more effective than having a BC option that relies on an internet connection that could crap-out on you at any minute during gameplay sessions.



To be honest,with the amount of effort you are trying to prove your point and your readiness to pay money to get an external BC device I'd suggest you invest it in maintaining and keeping you ps3 relevant. 

Also by now there are many emulators that play ps1 and ps2 games. You should try those if you are that desperate and in huge need to play previous generation titles.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> To be honest,with the amount of effort you are trying to prove your point and your readiness to pay money to get an external BC device I'd suggest you invest it in maintaining and keeping you ps3 relevant.
> 
> Also by now there are many emulators that play ps1 and ps2 games. You should try those if you are that desperate and in huge need to play previous generation titles.


So I should hope and pray my PS3 lives for as long as possible? So if my PS3 dies long after PS3s are no longer available, I should say "fuck it" and throw away the games I have? 

I don't think asking for an add-on that should last longer after the PS3 is done-for is too much. I'm talking about something that should only contain the components necessary to run PS3 games, nothing else that would make it too expensive to manufacture. And if BC isn't that important, then gauging the sales of a separate BC device shouldn't be much of an issue.

I understand the architecture has changed, but that shouldn't mean giving up on previous consoles' games as they are somehow worthless. There should be some sort of BC options available in the beginning of new console's lifecycle at the least.

I'm done bringing up the issue, but I will say that there should be some sort of legacy support for stuff like this. That shouldn't mean depending on a powerful enough PC and a third-party program to get it done either.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 22, 2013)

So how long do you guys think PS3 will be receiving games? The next 3 years probably..


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 22, 2013)

Goova said:


> So how long do you guys think PS3 will be receiving games? The next 3 years probably..



I'll say as long as the market share is big enough to support that option. I could see bigger/complex games getting lower resolutions and textures on PS3 to keep them working at a passable level.

I'd say 4 or 5 years depending on how well next-gen consoles sales are within that time-frame.

Edit: Nina Dobrev really stands out to me. I don't like The Vampire Diaries, and yet I easily recognize her name and face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

they just released another model.. which means there's still life for it.. probably at least 4 years...


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 22, 2013)

They said the PS3 is gonna have like a 10 year life cycle... And it doesn’t seem like its gonna end soon since they’re getting Watch Dogs and Destiny I think


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 22, 2013)

With this new level of community and and online gaming i don't see how the xbox can compete with the playstation anymore.

We all new ps4 was going to have better graphics the only knock people gave was xbox had better online xbox live was the online thing really xbox fan boys had to argue with and now with online and social experiance being  part of the center of gaming for ps4 the war is basically over.

Not to mention it will be out sooner which is the nail in the coffen.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought Nextbox was one the one who was originally supposed to have better graphics, but Sony upped their game recently?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> they just released another model.. which means there's still life for it.. probably at least 4 years...



Perhaps but we likely won't see Triple A games on it anymore after a year or two.  



			
				Geralt of Rivia said:
			
		

> I thought Nextbox was one the one who was originally supposed to have better graphics, but Sony upped their game recently?



The PS4 was rumored to be the more powerful console, Sony just seems to have increased the gap in power.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Look how well having a more powerful console worked out for them last time.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Look how well having a more powerful console worked out for them last time.



It may have been more powerful but utilizing that power was more difficult for developers than it was to utilize the 360's power.  Sony also did make some hardware choices which really frustrated devs.  


In any case, there are quite a few factors that worked against Sony for the PS3.  Whether there will be a repeat for the PS4...no clue.  They have designed a console that is far more friendly to developers than the PS3 ever was and as far as we know has a sizable gap in power over Durango.  Sony may be able to grab some really good exclusives due that.  Sure, it's likely that being more powerful won't benefit Sony again this generation but it is possible that it may.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Sony should have the PS4 be the weakest of this generation and hope that it sells the most like with the PS2

It all comes down to the actual games in the end and Sony fucked that up by becoming like 90s Nintendo, getting greedy and making design choice mistakes which had them fall behind their competitors.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> the downgrade was expected, but damn that plastic look D:



TBF, Sony's final devkits aren't out yet and there's about a year to launch for the retail unit. It seemed Mark Rein was even surprised by what they announced and a lot of devs are on record blindsided by that (probably late) addition of 8GB instead of 4GB like everyone was thinking. Those textures would probably be cleaned up significantly on retail unit code.

Epic probably doesn't even have the final units yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It may have been more powerful but utilizing that power was more difficult for developers than it was to utilize the 360's power.  Sony also did make some hardware choices which really frustrated devs.
> 
> 
> In any case, there are quite a few factors that worked against Sony for the PS3.  Whether there will be a repeat for the PS4...no clue.  They have designed a console that is far more friendly to developers than the PS3 ever was *and as far as we know has a sizable gap in power over Durango*.  Sony may be able to grab some really good exclusives due that.  Sure, it's likely that being more powerful won't benefit Sony again this generation but it is possible that it may.



Are you implying that we could see a Dreamcast/PS2 difference in regards to the Durango?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Ubisoft wants PS4, Next Xbox, to have shorter lives*





> *"No we don't want to wait seven years for the next one," CEO Yves Guillemot told MCV . "We
> will have cloud gaming that will improve over time, for sure. And we certainly have enough
> novelties for a few years.
> "The consoles have taken a long time, we've been saying it for a long time. It's really once
> ...



I'm pretty damn glad Ubisoft aren't in the console making business, or else we'd be completely fucked.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

They aren't wrong. SE said the same thing(although i laugh at them for being the one to mention it). 

5 to 6 years is enough of a cycle, just like all the previous cycles before the last one. We don't need super stretched out 8 year cycles like this one, bad for the industry.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Are you implying that we could see a Dreamcast/PS2 difference in regards to the Durango?



Not that big. PS2 had double the ram and GPU more than double the power of the Dreamcast's. PS4 has a 50% more powerful GPU, the same amount of ram, but much higher speed(and most likely much more used for gaming instead of OS, like probably 1 GB for OS as opposed to Durango's like 2 maybe), while Durango has the ESRAM as a stopgap solution for that bandwidth issue.

Its not a comparable situation, they are both gonna be pretty powerful in general, but PS4 makes it clear that it is definitely more powerful.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree with the cycle thing. Though how much better can they really get. How much prettier do games have to get before they remember why we used to play them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

Its not really about that, or else we would never have moved on from the Odyssey.

They have to stay competitive through updated hardware and new ideas or risk consumer apathy. That's just how it is. 

Power is only one part of it, although its obviously one of the most important to developers.

I'm glad Sony gave them the lead this time as opposed to their own esoteric designs.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

Eventually they'll add more memory or a new processor, but the difference in speed won't even be noticeable. The graphics may somehow be photorealistic.

But will they be fun. It is really about that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2013)

I will lol if they release a console every year.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 23, 2013)

Look at You Inferior "Console" Gamers
Hmph. With your outdated Weak Systems and Processor The PC has done already 5 Years ago! Hmph
Everyone knows even on Gamespot,IGNorant, and Youtube, that "PC" is the MASTER RACE" to you Inferior people
Shame on you all!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2013)

PC are for piss poor people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

You have a PSN account you troll


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hush! Its just a substitute since PC and Playstation3 and 4 are distant cousins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *Ubisoft wants PS4, Next Xbox, to have shorter lives*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ubisoft are fucking with me 

they release great games but then you hear shit like shit  



Solaris said:


> Perhaps but we likely won't see Triple A games on it anymore after a year or two.
> 
> 
> 
> The PS4 was rumored to be the more powerful console, Sony just seems to have increased the gap in power.




we'll probably get the rest of the HD remasters..


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2013)

So am I the only who thinks the touchpad in in the Dualshock 4 is fucking ridiculous?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

Not me...its not a screen, its just light up buttons to scroll through menu's and shit.

Pretty non intrusive.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not me...its not a screen



But that's just it. It's not even a screen, so what's the point? On the DS you can touch visual elements.

What could it possibly add to gameplay that a button could not? All you can do is slide your fingers across it, but you'd have to remove them from the buttons to do it.

...actually come to think of it, Revengeance's angled cut QTEs would have probably been easier with this.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So am I the only who thinks the touchpad in in the Dualshock 4 is fucking ridiculous?



I don't care about the touchpad as long as its not hindering my gameplay experience. I like the dual shock 4 overall,it improved on the faults and shortcomings of the previous controllers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't really have a strong opinion either way on the touch pad. It seems fairly out of the way of what i usually do with my controllers so...-shrug-


----------



## DedValve (Feb 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So am I the only who thinks the touchpad in in the Dualshock 4 is fucking ridiculous?



It serves a critical purpose that gaming so desperately needed. 


*whispers in your ear* Quick. Time. Events.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So am I the only who thinks the touchpad in in the Dualshock 4 is fucking ridiculous?



No you're not, I think it's utterly pointless.

The controller buttons that are already there are versatile enough for mostly any gaming functionality (they just have to be intuitively  designed for). Having a touch pad on the controller that is _that_ small and out of reach isn't going to really contribute to game design.

I'd argue that the Sixaxis motion is more intuitive than this. But just as the Sixaxis was a reaction to the Wii, this is a reaction to the touch-screen oriented developers and users alike.

I'd say these options are better left to  dedicated separate peripherals like the Move and the PS4 Eye. Yeah, it feels like Sony is trying too hard to keep the traditional controller relevant when it's not even an issue.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 23, 2013)

Dammit sony, replace the right analog stick with a trackball.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

So many people talked about how moronic it looked in its prototype concept when it was a rumor. But when it was actually unveiled, they all backpedaled and changed their tune. Now it's cool and innovative.

And wait, what?

>Ubisoft
>Great games


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't really have a strong opinion either way on the touch pad. It seems fairly out of the way of what i usually do with my controllers so...-shrug-



Same.

I give the same amount of a crap about it as I do about the share button, as well as the analog-stick buttons of the last Playstation iteration: negative none.

A new feature they added that doesn't remove from my gameplay experience with a purpose that they never fully explained. Sounds like the Sixaxis, which was also a big "Woopdie-frackin'-doo" for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2013)

lel


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really funny. I do like how the main chick looks like Korra from Avatar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2013)

about the touchscreen, i am not the kind of guy that minds gimmicks, as long as they're not forced into the main gameplay.. so it depends on the game/devs.. 

however, it DOES make the controller ugly


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2013)

*Sony Will Compete With Valve, Not Microsoft, Next Generation*



Ooooooooooooooooooh snap. :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't forget, Sony said last gen that they "had no competition"... as Microsoft and Nintendo walked over them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2013)

Krory said:


> Don't forget, Sony said last gen that they "had no competition"... as Microsoft and Nintendo walked over them.



Don't forget the wonderful "360 is just an Xbox 1.5. Watch our true next gen console (PS3) steamroll it to irrelevance.".  

Though it isn't impossible for Sony to back up their claims this time since the PS4 is aiming to currently be the actual strongest of the big 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

Its not just being the strongest. They claim to want to make it easiest to develop for as well as be more open to various pricing structures and business models as well as indie titles. These are huge for their business operations and if they can pull it off, they will be better for it. 

Hell, they already have the Vita competing with Nvidia's handheld, and it has the potential to stream all games from PS's exclusive library as well. Something you can't get from Nvidia which also requires a certain GPU installed and a PC.

Have that in combination with the Vita being its own device with its own games as well, and you have two very competitive machines in the overall marketplace(if they can do it right)


So far, they are making the right noises.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Sony Will Compete With Valve, Not Microsoft, Next Generation*
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooh snap. :ho



Well Sony, the battle's already lost.

Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft wish they could grow exponentially and profit as efficiently as Valve does on a consistent yearly basis. Because Based Gaben actually takes the consumer's mindset into account while providing DRM that's not an intrusive piece of shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

Steam has plenty of DRM.

Their certification process for games however, is somewhat top notch.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> lel
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, Critical Miss came first, so Korra looks like her


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2013)

Krory said:


> So many people talked about how moronic it looked in its prototype concept when it was a rumor. But when it was actually unveiled, they all backpedaled and changed their tune. Now it's cool and innovative.
> 
> And wait, what?
> 
> ...



The Sony effect


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2013)

To be honest, I think Sony's biggest mistake last gen was the cell processor, which definitely drove up the overall cost of the PS3. Combine that with the Blu-ray player, which was so expensive at the time that they were still selling the PS3 at a loss even at the $600 price tag, and you had a recipe for disaster. It helped Sony make Blu-ray become mainstream, yes, but it definitely didn't help the PS3's price tag. The decision to use the cell processor in the PS3 is also shooting them in the foot right now because in order to make the PS4 piss easy to develop they have to get rid of the cell, which makes hardware BC for PS3 games impossible. I know that not a lot of people claim that BC is important, but it can definitely be a major deciding factor in a potential purchase when you have two libraries you can choose from instead of just one.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2013)

i hear that SuperDae guy that was leaking/revealing info on both consoles got fucked by the one he was a fan of, microsoft/xbox, and got raided and is now possibly facing charges. is it true? 

if so, lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't get BC that much. Sure it's nice, but you should still have your old console.....

IDK, I guess it can be a hassle, replugging a gamecube back in if the Wii didnt have BC, but all in all its a hassle i can deal with that takes a minute


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> I don't get BC that much. Sure it's nice, but you should still have your old console.....
> 
> IDK, I guess it can be a hassle, replugging a gamecube back in if the Wii didnt have BC, but all in all its a hassle i can deal with that takes a minute



I want my current gen console to play every generation.
That isn't to much to ask for is it?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think a new console should play all the games that came before it. But being able to play the games that were made for the last console isn't too much to ask for imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think a new console should play all the games that came before it. But being able to play the games that were made for the last console isn't too much to ask for imo.



all those nes,SNes,n64 games


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I dunno, when I buy a game, i have it in my head i'm buying it to be used in the system it's intended for, unless i missed it somewhere, there's never been a "guarantee" that says _"this game will also play on devices that don’t currently exist"_



still relevant


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2013)

I understand your point. It's just a personal preference of mine, though I understand why BC isn't included in the PS4. It'd be much too expensive and just impractical to use the cell processor again, it would go against Sony's intentions to make a system easy to develop for. I will buy the PS4 regardless sometime in the future and keep my PS3 around. I still have my PS2 and Gamecube around for that purpose.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

I stand by the notion someone mentioned before - I don't have a PS3 so if I get a PS4, I'd like that option to be able to play PS3 games on it that I missed out on instead of having to drop another 100-200 dollars to be able to.

And about SuperDae, yeah, he claims he was raided by the FBI and police. Maybe he shouldn't have tried to sell the devkit on eBay "as a joke."  He was a fucking moron and deserves it. Anyone with even half a fucking brain would know that is a stupid fucking thing to do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not just being the strongest. They claim to want to make it easiest to develop for as well as be more open to various pricing structures and business models as well as indie titles. These are huge for their business operations and if they can pull it off, they will be better for it.
> 
> Hell, they already have the *Vita competing* with Nvidia's handheld, and it has the potential to stream all games from PS's exclusive library as well. Something you can't get from Nvidia which also requires a certain GPU installed and a PC.
> 
> ...



I agree with the rest of your points about the potential that the PS4 could bring to the market. But as for the Vita, i'm still not sure about that one being another competitive product alongside the PS4 considering it's 1st year wasn't what i would call "decent" by any stretch. With how sales worldwide have dictated themselves for it i'm still rather worried with how Sony is handling it so far with no price drop happening for the West, and support shifting towards the PS4/3DS among third parties and not so much happening for the Vita currently. I still remain skeptical if the streaming feature could help kick it up a notch, or maybe less.

Btw what do you think MS could do to counter the PS4's business? Because with how rumors and leaks are going about, i sorta have doubts of what they can do.



> It'd be much too expensive and just impractical to use the cell processor again, it would go against Sony's intentions to make a system easy to develop for.



If only Sony never went with the Cell or UMD discs for the PS3/PSP.....

Oh well, there's still gonna be slick third party support for the PS4 again.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> I don't get BC that much. Sure it's nice, but you should still have your old console.....
> 
> IDK, I guess it can be a hassle, replugging a gamecube back in if the Wii didnt have BC, but all in all its a hassle i can deal with that takes a minute



I really don't get how people can actually NOT understand why not having BC is an issue. I have all my old consoles, and a shit load of games but I can empathize with people. Some people trade in old consoles in order to afford the new consoles, these people more than likely would want BC, in order to play some of the last gen games they hadn't played yet.

BC is also very convenient for someone like me, I don't trade in games... ever. Being able to put away an old console and still be able to play my last gen games in my new console is very convenient and keeps my place less cluttered. I don't need BC but goddamn it is it fucking useful.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> all those nes,SNes,n64 games



This is a silly ass argument, technology was in a place were BC wasn't even thought about. Having said that though, Nintendo had BC with their handhelds, which was a beautiful thing and still is.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2013)

Krory said:


> I stand by the notion someone mentioned before - I don't have a PS3 so if I get a PS4, I'd like that option to be able to play PS3 games on it that I missed out on instead of having to drop another 100-200 dollars to be able to.
> 
> And about SuperDae, yeah, he claims he was raided by the FBI and police. Maybe he shouldn't have tried to sell the devkit on eBay "as a joke."  He was a fucking moron and deserves it. Anyone with even half a fucking brain would know that is a stupid fucking thing to do.



I dunno man, tech world is in constant evolution, i'm far from the most knowledgeable head on these matters. Half of the time on this thread I scratch my head like _"the fuck are they talking about?"_ and i'm hardly the most dedicated gamer either but yeah, I wouldn't buy a discman and expect to be able to use my walkman cassete collection on it just because they're both Sony. I understand it's a different realm altogether but the principles are similar enough for my point to be valid.

ultimately, if you want to play a ps3 collection you should buy a ps3, sure it's not what anyone wants to do since we all want to save money and it's more convenient and all that jazz but in a climate where companies like Sony get accused of greediness every other second, maybe consumers need to start looking at themselves just a little bit

and lol at superdae


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

You can understand how people expect it when it's become the most common practice.

PS2 played PS1 games. The PS3 _originally_ played PS2 games (not sure about PS1). 360 played XBox games. Nintendo's handhelds have been BC for as long as anyone can remember. It's more rare for them to _not_ be anymore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

Arthur Gies is trolling it up on Twitter right now. 



> Forum talk about this console generation is EXACTLY like it was last time. Right down to "how will the xbox hold back the playstation?!"



XBox Live Operations Manager, Eric Neustadter, responded.



> I suppose I should just quit now since we've lost.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, Nintendo can have Gamecube BC. If you pay a nominal fee for each game, that is.

Some shit like that. And yeah, the PS4 not having BC is pretty shit. Not that I'm buying them but those PEE ESS THREE classics for PS4 better be cheap.

And frankly, I wouldn't really have anything to play on the PS3. I got what, 4 whole games? And one of them is the Ico HD collection. I was always more of a 360 guy. Guess that's gonna change this generation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

Arthur is an Xbox fanboy. I say that as someone completely objective to the conversation following his gaf posts and tweets for about 4 or 5 months now. And he's been pretty wrong about a lot of things, including shitting on the Wii U because "Xbox 720 and PS4 are gonna leave it in the dust with their dual GPU set ups", get the fuck out of here bro 





Asa-Kun said:


> I agree with the rest of your points about the potential that the PS4 could bring to the market. But as for the Vita, i'm still not sure about that one being another competitive product alongside the PS4 considering it's 1st year wasn't what i would call "decent" by any stretch. With how sales worldwide have dictated themselves for it i'm still rather worried with how Sony is handling it so far with no price drop happening for the West, and support shifting towards the PS4/3DS among third parties and not so much happening for the Vita currently. I still remain skeptical if the streaming feature could help kick it up a notch, or maybe less.
> 
> Btw what do you think MS could do to counter the PS4's business? Because with how rumors and leaks are going about, i sorta have doubts of what they can do.




Well yeah, but what i mean is that, maybe that could be what reinvigorates the Vita and cause people to give it a second look. If they give a price drop, maybe a PS4 bundle and have memory cards come standard, along with the Vita off tv play functionality, it could be a good alternative to Wii U, if not Shield. Make that convenience functionality come as standard as analog sticks on a controller.

I think MS will have to come out with competitive pricing. I'm not so naive enough to think that MS won't have their own suprises at the conference they push, like COD exclusive bundles and probably another Epic exclusive series, we've already known about Ryse for for a while from Crytek and they've got Skype integration to show off.

But really, now that Sony has basically ripped up everything i was concerned about(like blocking pre owned games, always online, crazy subscription services ect), its gonna be in Microsoft's court to not fuck up their US lead by focusing so much on their own greed. What they are doing to windows right now is atrocious. (and remember, Microsoft was the one most of these rumors were about, not Sony)

Basically, Sony said all the right things i needed to hear, and if Microsoft wants to come at me as an early adopter, no overt social shit. We've had many people irritated already about some of PS4's social features(although i find them interesting), if Microsoft comes hard with "skype! twitter! facebook! integration!" locked behind a paywall, as a set top box without the gaming function to back it up? Nobody is going to be happy. Not gamers, and not Microsoft when people are turned off by it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 23, 2013)

PS4 is the future.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2013)

Sotei said:


> This is a silly ass argument, technology was in a place were BC wasn't even thought about. Having said that though, Nintendo had BC with their handhelds, which was a beautiful thing and still is.



I'll slap you.
Virtual console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2013)

@InuhanU.

That makes logical sense, but that still leaves off the price tag which i doubt will be anywhere below $450 considering what they're bundling the console inside, along with it's gDDR5/8GB component isn't anywhere near cheap. And who really knows if next gen software will remain $60 since that became a standard last gen compared to $40/50 games. 

Very true on MS's part. I know i won't be one of the pleased group who would feed on anti-used games/required online policies if that became a standard for the Nextbox. 

Now that leaves Nintendo, you got any good ideas about what how they could go with the Wii U for the next generation?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

What they need is 3 things, number one, come out with great games that come exclusive to their platform. Number 2, games that make full use of the tablet control interface. Number 3, any combination of number one and number two. That's as simple as it is.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2013)

^AND aaaaaaaaaaand!  A Unified Account system, better marketing (and one that isn't a poor-mans dubstep BS), a more consistent release lineup of core exclusives to avoid droughts, and........etc but yeah. 

Nintendo+Sony combination for next gen is where i'm heading once again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

And maybe a price drop  get rid of the basic, have the 32gb as only sku and 300 bucks, they sell themselves


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol casualbox is trash, only white boys play thay system because cussing online makes them cool. And yeah it only plays casual shooters and rythm games for 9yr olds.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wouldn't buy a discman and expect to be able to use my walkman cassette collection on it just because they're both Sony. I understand it's a different realm altogether but the principles are similar enough for my point to be valid.



I find that kind of ridiculous since there has been transitional devices for converting content/media from one format to another (Cassette to CD, VHS to DVD, CD/DVD to Digital).

To say it's somehow irrelevant nowadays is crazy, even with games we're talking about a medium where these legacy options should be fairly flexible. Even if we have the option of re-buying our favorite PS3 games on the PS4, that doesn't mean all the classics will get that treatment. It also doesn't mean that the titles provided will be appropriately priced, or have any other added features/value other than ?it will work?.

 Hell, even movie studios have had a better track-record of re-releasing their films on new formats. I'd say a lot of this comes down to how limited the games industry still is in consumer rights, even when the divide between physical and digital is lessening. You include all forms of media transitioning into the digital space, and then you get a big discussion on what ownership means and should mean in the long-term.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> And maybe a price drop  get rid of the basic, have the 32gb as only sku and 300 bucks, they sell themselves



If only it were that simple. Nintendo has always fallen short with the consoles.

Developers just don't like supporting them I guess. From n64 to now there's always been some reason. Now we're going to have a similiar case to this generation where developers won't bother because of the difference in power between the consoles.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 24, 2013)

Ah so Sony is making some really good statements really. They've come out quick to make sure rumors don't spread, like telling everyone games will cost 60 bucks still....

We need less casualbox. I had casual friends with the casualbox. Man did I hate them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

Well Nintendo has not cared about third parties for a long time, because they ignored them literally by putting cartridges for N64, that's a long ass time ago


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well Nintendo has not cared about third parties for a long time, because they ignored them literally by putting cartridges for N64, that's a long ass time ago



The N64 has a history.  Nintendo did try the CD thing with Sony from what I heard and something went bad . And we've had this discussion a long time ago too. 

Nothing was wrong with the gamecube from a development standpoint. It was more powerful than the PS2  easy to develop for and I loved the whole idea of not having to deal with much load times. Wii was.........I don't know what that was but they got caught in the casual web. 

Now we have this case and Nintendo is actually trying to get the support. Sony doesn't even try as hard as nintendo they just make a console and that's it. irregardless of whatever problems the console has  developers flock to it. Now Sony is finally doing something they haven't done for a long while. 

Make a easy to develop for console which in turn will be the most powerful of the bunch, and even if it isn't, that power and development ease should bring about astounding games....That is going to be a sight to behold. I would just like it if Nintendo wasn't thrown away by the developers for a least one generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2013)

Indie games SHOULD get more focus. better than infesting the market with high budget game sequels that barely tries anything new.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 24, 2013)

Where are the indie developers more focused on in terms of console khris?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

With PS4 looking at more flexible price structuring, it may make it more palatable to indies, hopefully they also streamline their certification processes as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2013)

thatgamecompany did three beautiful games.. other than that i haven't played anything special honestly. but i hope they push for it. and not just short games, full blown games should be pushed for as well. Indie games are a very efficient way of trying new ideas without the risk that comes with high budget games. 

oh yeah, they say Unfinished Swan and Braid are good too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

Why do people say Deep Down can't be real time?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why do people say Deep Down can't be real time?



Who's saying that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

A lot of people have been saying it, you know, on youtube and other forums and the like. 

They say that it looks (like) CGI quality and next gen won't possibly be able to run with that kind of fidelity because (their) PC's aren't running those CGI quality games right now. But from what i've seen of Capcom's MT framework output on consoles this gen in regards to games like RE5-6, that kind of quality looks more than doable on fixed hardware.

Its like people have somehow gotten it into their brain that PC ports of console games made with 2005 hardware in mind are the limit of what should be achievable on PS4 (and 720)


----------



## Sotei (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why do people say Deep Down can't be real time?





Inuhanyou said:


> A lot of people have been saying it, you know, on youtube and other forums and the like.
> 
> They say that it looks (like) CGI quality and next gen won't possibly be able to run with that kind of fidelity because (their) PC's aren't running those CGI quality games right now. But from what i've seen of Capcom's MT framework output on consoles this gen in regards to games like RE5-6, that kind of quality looks more than doable on fixed hardware.
> 
> Its like people have somehow gotten it into their brain that PC ports of console games made with 2005 hardware in mind are the limit of what should be achievable on PS4 (and 720)




It's because SONY has been guilty of bullshit before, smoke and mirrors in there pressers and then they don't actually deliver. Deep Down could have been real time but I doubt it, there was a "HUD" there but you know no one was playing that shit, it was, like always, smoke and mirrors.

I don't trust SONY when they talk about what their machines are capable of, with SONY it's a wait for the games to see what it can actually do. SONY is always pie in the sky, then when the pie is out, it tastes good but it never tastes as great as they claimed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 24, 2013)

^wasn't it capcom saying it was running on ps4?


----------



## Corruption (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> With PS4 looking at more flexible price structuring, it may make it more palatable to indies, hopefully they also streamline their certification processes as well



They all need to be more flexible regarding indie games, especially Microsoft. They just need to do it like smartphone/tablet stores and take a 30% cut from sales.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 24, 2013)

After watching that developer reel again, I like how they immediately faded out Randy Pitchford and didn't even write down his name and position. Was obviously in response to the ACM fiasco. Why didn't they cut him out totally though?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^wasn't it capcom saying it was running on ps4?



 What a maroon. That guy's dog must have been kidnapped by Sony or something


----------



## Sotei (Feb 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^wasn't it capcom saying it was running on ps4?




You do understand that all these pressers are scripted right? SONY has to approve what your company will present and how. There's no way SONY approves something that goes against their general message, it's just not gonna happen, same goes for MS and Nintendo.

The guy might have been representing Capcom but there's no way SONY didn't approve of what they were going to show or say.

Saying something is running on "hardware" is a pretty vague statement as well. You ask questions:

In what form is it running? FMV, Cinematic... etc. etc.

Are the backgrounds just some static image?

The Killzone demo, was more indicative of something a little more real. But if you really look at it, the background character models were all twins of each other. I saw the same bald guy in the grey suit like 4 or five times.


SONY has always done this. PS1, they always advertised their games with FMV footage in the commercials, never in game gameplay footage. They claimed the PS2 could push an absurd amount of polygons, but failed to say that the number was based on absolutely nothing being detailed and not how many polys could be pushed by an actually completed game. PS3, Killzone reveal trailer, claimed it was actual in game footage... 

Just saying, don't be blinded by talk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why do people say Deep Down can't be real time?



Because it isn't.
Obviously so.
Anytime you see a game with tacked on UI and Movie camera pans being claimed as in game footage...
I would hope you don't fall for old tricks.
Aliens for example.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 24, 2013)

What would happen if Deep Down's footage wasn't in real-time after all?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it isn't.
> Obviously so.
> Anytime you see a game with tacked on UI and Movie camera pans being claimed as in game footage...
> I would hope you don't fall for old tricks.
> Aliens for example.



I said "real time", not "in game"

Obviously it wasn't in game form, i'm saying why are (certain) people saying that kind of visual fidelity is impossible for next gen consoles when that isn't the case?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I said "real time", not "in game"
> 
> Obviously it wasn't in game form, i'm saying why are (certain) people saying that kind of visual fidelity is impossible for next gen consoles when that isn't the case?



Then they may as well not be saying anything at all.
No in game, no go. May as well be lying.
This is real time. Real time what? Real time in game? real time in movie?

I'm not playing games to watch FF the spirits within from 2001
I don't give any fucks for that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

good for you, but that has nothing to do with my earlier question


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> good for you, but that has nothing to do with my earlier question



Seeing as a UI is pasted on there, yes, yes I did.
If  a UI is pasted on there it's claiming to be ingame.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 24, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> You paid for the initial device, not to pay each time you want to convert a piece of content you own.



the same way you'll pay for the initial device when you buy a ps3

you won't have to pay each time you want to play a game in the ps3 collection you own





bigduo209 said:


> it was implied through your words. Everything you've said has been boiled down to that point.



my words were that backwards compatibility should be seen as an extra, and people shouldn't be surprised or revolted by it not being native to the new consoles because the games you buy are intended for the systems they are made for. Not for systems that don't even exist at the time said games were made.

how do you get me implying that _"BC is irrelevant nowadays"_ from that?

apart from saying that, all i've done is present the available alternatives. so again, where did you get that from?



bigduo209 said:


> using Jay-Z as a reference? You can do better than that right?



bet you thought that was a nice reply  quote wasn't directed at you, it was in general and because i feel it fits this situation.



bigduo209 said:


> *I'm done typing out this much on the subject, you'll be replying to yourself the next time.*



fine by me, you're the one that quoted me in the 1st place


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2013)

Those two kids still going at it?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 24, 2013)

Sony task force, we stay on duty all day everyday

just doing my job


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2013)

Krory said:


> Those two kids still going at it?



+reps

seriously, i think i just realized that i have become too old to read through pages of a single argument


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2013)

So I hear that the Killzone: SF demo was only using 1.5 GBs of VRAM.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

Close. Phil on Beyond3D(he's apparently a multiplat dev) said that until sometime last month, devs were working with the kits with 1.5gb of VRAM, until it was upgraded to 2.2.

Devs won't have the final retail dev kit(with the unfied 8gb) until sometime in summer and they expect bulk manufacturing for retail units to begin after that.

But we knew this already, launch games never represent the quality of a console's life span. A lot of that has to do with optimization, but launch titles in particular are misleading for the sole fact of devs trying to hit a moving target while the specs are currently shifting. So they just code to the lowest common demoninator.

KZ immediately comes to mind, as Guerilla spent the last two and a half years throwing out their Cell papers and just trying to relearn conventional architecture again, they were one of the first devs to get kits and by default started when the system was much weaker. That is why they are reusing their Killzone 3 engine wholesale with a few bells and whistles painted on, no sign of tessellation or any major DX11 effects. Bungie did the same thing with Halo 3 after Halo 2.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 24, 2013)

Sotei said:


> You do understand that all these pressers are scripted right? SONY has to approve what your company will present and how.



so these companies, capcom in this case, are willing to lie at sony's whim?

I dunno breh. I don't think capcom would get up there and just say "this is running on PS4", just because it's a sony conference and they were instructed to do so.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

He is talking junk  don't encourage him


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Deirdre Bolton: Jack, you heard some of the criticism that Don just mentioned, some of the tweets I'm sure your team was following those--no console, no price, no precise release date. Why did Sony decide to have this event last night?
> 
> Jack Tretton: Well there's a big story to tell Deirdre, and we were trying to unveil the machine, we weren't trying to sell it to anybody. And if you're interested in buying it tomorrow, you can't have one. It's coming out Holiday 2013. There's a lot of the story still to tell, we wanted to focus on the games, and we wanted to talk to our gaming audience and there's a billion of them out there. And the gamers got it. And that's who we were talking to.
> 
> ...






 Saying all the right things


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2013)

More like saying all the typical PR things.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 25, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so these companies, capcom in this case, are willing to lie at sony's whim?
> 
> I dunno breh. I don't think capcom would get up there and just say "this is running on PS4", just because it's a sony conference and they were instructed to do so.




I said a lot more then those two little lines. I'm not saying anyone lied, or that Capcom or SONY lied, all I'm saying is that SONY wanted a general message to be put out. Like I said in another part of that same comment, saying that shit is running on PS4 is vague. Capcom said it's running on PS4... that's not a lie, in what fashion is it running though? I thought I made that clear in my comment.

I don't want you or Inu or anyone for that matter to misunderstand, I'm not saying that Deep Down can't run on the PS4, all I'm saying is that it's stupid to just believe everything that is told/showed to you.

But, I can't force anyone to not be gullible, you're more than welcome to believe anything you want. :shrug


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Krory said:


> More like saying all the typical PR things.



I'm liking this kid even more, day after day.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Well whether they are PR or not, they are still the right things to say IMO.

If you compare that to MS's "don't call it a games console" rhetoric, its a breath of fresh air. Sony atleast understands that their early adopters and people who buy their console are in it for the games, not apps and ads and paying monthly. I say that as a gold customer


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2013)

> If you compare that to MS's "don't call it a games console" rhetoric



Microsoft is seriously saying this nonsense?


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

Sony says people are in their console for the games because it's the _truth_ - that's all they really have going for them.

Just like Kinect, complain as we might about XBox becoming an all-around entertainment system the fact is it's going that route because it's _still working_. It's still a very strong active point, people are still using it heavily for that, moreso than anyone would want to admit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Microsoft is seriously saying this nonsense?






What i like about Sony right now, is that even if your right Krory(which i'm pretty sure you are), its us core gamers who actually invest in software which hold up the console platforms. You can't trust casuals who flock to media functions and gimmick junk to sell you box if there are other avenues toward that available. Look at Wii U, its a bubble

With the PS4, i'm happy they are making the right noises which appeal to me, the kind of adopter who will be the first to give their console a decent jump start. 

I don't have an issue with extra options on my games console. Its an issue though when all that extra junk takes over the console and inhibits what i like doing most on my games console


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

You say that, but Microsoft's gimmick junk is supremely active and sold extremely well.  We hardcore gamers hate the living fuck out of it but there's tens of millions of people enjoying it.

Which is kind of sad when you think about it.


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2013)

Kinnect and the other media functions are terrible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Just to clarify to anybody who might get the wrong idea, i'm not hating on Wii U either, i respect what Nintendo does and i like my Wii U. But even i can tell that Nintendo is not going to get their fickle casual audience that they had with the Wii back with the Wii U, and that's another reason why i think this kinect and Playstation eye thing are way out of date. The time for that has passed and those casuals have mostly moved on to greener pastures like tablets or whatever flavor of the month it is


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Knack in real time. Bro..you best be shitting me with all that tessellated geometry happening at once. That's like Pixar movie levels


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Knack in real time. Bro..you best be shitting me with all that tessellated geometry happening at once. That's like Pixar movie levels



It's impressive to behold. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Also, NO PERFORMANCE HIT. i saw no framerate drops or clipping whatsoever


----------



## Sotei (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Knack in real time. Bro..you best be shitting me with all that tessellated geometry happening at once. That's like Pixar movie levels




It's impressive, no doubt about it but the gameplay looked so bland.

Anyway, WiiU + PS4 is what my next gen is going to be, I ain't buying the Xbox this go around. I have all three consoles now and after buying the PS3, I haven't bought anything for the 360, cancelled Live Gold and paid for a years worth of PSN+, way more bang for your buck.

What I want most out of the next gen of games, is better art direction. The Witness looked very interesting and was the only game on show that made me raise my eyebrows in surprise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

More gifs


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

That race game looks like real life. this is at the beginning of the ps4's lifetime too. I remember Resistance 1 and Armored Core....then compare to Uncharted 3 and GoW


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2013)

I heard dat the next casualbox will have cartoon like graphics. Is it true?


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

Dragon's Dogma 2 is looking snazzy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard dat the next casualbox will have cartoon like graphics. Is it true?



If the spec rumors are true, the casualbox 720 will wish it had animation quality graphics.

So apparently the reason they didn't show us what the actual PS4 is going to look like is because they haven't finalized the design yet. According to Escapist a Japanese Magazine interviewed the President of Sony, and the President said that the even he didn't know what the Play Station 4.

In fact he said that he didn't know what the Dual Shock 4 controller was going to look like because they hadn't shown it to him until they day of the reveal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't like how hardware engineers are so perfectionist.  or how yoshida seems so hands off with that aspect of the business. But i guess he's not a tech guy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Goova said:


> That race game looks like real life. this is at the beginning of the ps4's lifetime too. I remember Resistance 1 and Armored Core....then compare to Uncharted 3 and GoW



The best part? Drive club is a launch title 

How you get visuals like that on a launch title i dunno

Car games always seem to look the best out of all games in a generation for some reason


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Knack in real time. Bro..you best be shitting me with all that tessellated geometry happening at once. That's like Pixar movie levels



Pixar movies aren't even that impressive if you are talking abotu graphical prowess


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The best part? Drive club is a launch title
> 
> How you get visuals like that on a launch title i dunno
> 
> Car games always seem to look the best out of all games in a generation for some reason



That's because spinning tires and car effects is a very simple to animate, it so the majority of the art resources go into making the cars and tracks look as accurate as possible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2013)

No Im talking about Dexter's Laboratory level of graphics for the next casualbox.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> No Im talking about Dexter's Laboratory level of graphics for the next casualbox.



Even I would buy a casualbox if it dexters lab graphics. Do you know how advanced Dexters lab is??? Shit he has atomic energy and shit all packed into a console. COuld hack it for a free energy for life


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2013)

Goova said:


> Even I would buy a casualbox if it dexters lab graphics. Do you know how advanced Dexters lab is??? Shit he has atomic energy and shit all packed into a console. COuld hack it for a free energy for life



Deedee will most likely break it to pieces if she sees one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2013)

I want a Avengers vs. Xmen next gen game. And play as the Phoenix Five.

Dat Cyclops.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 25, 2013)

If They can create the capcom engine using the ps4 then color me impressed. It looks better than the unreal engine 4 from what was shown. Luminos engine was the one that looked the least impressive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pixar movies aren't even that impressive if you are talking abotu graphical prowess



O_o are you high bro.


Even the lowest budget CGI movies(like SE's visual works studio for example) are done on renderfarms many times more powerful than the next gen consoles will be. 

Disney and pixar films are the highest budget CGI movies using almost super computers to render. Even Toy story being the first commercial CGI movie product done almost 20 years ago was done on a renderfarm(from the specs listed) much MUCH more powerful than what will be in the PS4, let alone what is in the highest end commercial GPU on the market today(GTX Titan).

That is the *only*way they can use Raytracing for rendering literally everything in the movies(all the characters, all the landscapes ect). Trying to use raytracing a few years ago for an experiment, it took 8 GTX 580s and 10 i5 CPU's fused together to render an extremely small chessboard(complete with chesspieces) with raytracing and _even then_ it only hit framerates of about 8 fps(with huge screen tearing), it was a goddamn slideshow.




steveht93 said:


> If They can create the capcom engine using the ps4 then color me impressed. It looks better than the unreal engine 4 from what was shown. Luminos engine was the one that looked the least impressive.




I liked all the engines. They looked very impressive IMO  Luminous in particular is being touted as the culmination of all of SE's technical dreams. They set out specifically to emulate their CGI studio in the look, feel and design of their tools and brought in almost everyone from Visual Works in order to make games done on Luminous virtually indistinguishable from movies like Advent Children.


The fact that we have commercial grade machines coming out for 400-500 dollars this year that can actually emulate visuals that previously could only be seen on vastly more powerful hardware like many over the top render farms just confirms diminishing returns and Moore's law i suppose.

Any upgrades after this will probably won't result in huge leaps of visual fidelity unless we're talking screen resolution and AA, cause things are just getting too good to advance much more. As well as the fact that humans are animating this still, it takes a lot of work. Not everybody has a movie budget to blow on CGI visuals(even with much of it becoming precomputed automatically)


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I'm lost for words.
> 
> Knack was actually one of the games I liked the most, looked pretty fun.



I am getting crash bandicoot vibes from that game. Definitely on my radar.


@inuhanyou:

Hopefully those game engines are efficient enought to create long single player games that needs at least 15 hours to complete without the studios going bankrupt  but if they can do it with the witcher then why not other games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

We'll see what happens


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

And Microsoft is claiming no involvement with the FBI raid of Superdae, mostly because they claim nothing of theirs was actually compromised.



> Microsoft has denied any involvement in the police raid on the premises of Xbox 720 leaker ‘SuperDaE. The official police warrant suggests otherwise.
> 
> Last week SuperDaE tweeted that he had been raided by Australian police and an FBI official, over claims that he had successfully sold an Xbox 720 dev kit on eBay for AU $50,000, and his involvement in other leaks.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind the police warrant doesn't actually say that Microsoft filed it, like they're claiming.  It simply says that items related to Microsoft (and eBay, and PayPal) are subject to the search warrant.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

I laugh at people like CryTek and Epic who say "Waah, waaah, piracy hurt our sales."

No, a bad game hurt your sales. Stfu.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Piracy is more of a threat to sales than used games



*Bad games* are a threat to sales.

I pirate games and yet I also buy games. I own HUNDREDS of legal copies of games.

Sometimes I pirate a game and if it's good I end up buying it. Also, steam sales. Triple A titles go for 20 bucks as early as 2 or 3 months after their initial release, and 5 bucks a year later with all the DLC.

You know what's going to hurt Sony and Microsoft's sales?

Valve


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

You misunderstand my intent. I am not slagging on PC gaming with that comment, indeed, i wasn't mentioning PC gaming to begin with. I respect you guys fine

CDPROJECT RED has the best idea for game sales in my opinion. But i can atleast understand why Sony would want to crack down on piracy on their platform. What i would not understand is why they would crack down on used games, as that *directly* contributes to new game sales on their platform, and not in a somewhat flimsy "well it creates mindshare" way.

It directly contributes to the retail portion, which was my point. On a console where the used game market exists holding up a huge segment of that market, Piracy is much more of an issue to the health of the console equation then used game sales.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I am getting crash bandicoot vibes from that game. Definitely on my radar.



well, Mark Cerny worked on CB and he did mention he wants to bring back that PS1 feel with this game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Old school ps games are mah fave :3 too bad they have been raped over and over again once they left the hands of the devs like spyro, crash and others :////


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

Jim Sterling said:
			
		

> I was excited for new Telltale Walking Dead, but without 300,000,000 polygons in the character faces, WILL IT MATTER ANYMORE!?



I love the trolling.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

WE NEED MORE POLYGONS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> O_o are you high bro.
> 
> 
> Even the lowest budget CGI movies(like SE's visual works studio for example) are done on renderfarms many times more powerful than the next gen consoles will be.
> ...


1 frame takes 7 hours on average.
The tradeoff is too huge to even call it the norm.
Efficiency is the way I can say it's behind the times.
Pixar isn't ahead even for 1 second they have to take huge amounts of time rendering.
While we get something like this you said is pixar quality
In the time it takes an average load screen at the least

Remember I said Prowess not Power.
It beats the shit out of pixar for the amount of time it does it in and the fact it only takes a ps4


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2013)

If any of these consoles are over 400 bucks then I'm not going to get one for at least 2 years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 1 frame takes 7 hours on average.
> The tradeoff is too huge to even call it the norm.
> Efficiency is the way I can say it's behind the times.
> Pixar isn't ahead even for 1 second they have to take huge amounts of time rendering.
> ...



Okay i understand better now, i thought you meant power 

Yes what devs can do with this new hardware is pretty amazing. I think eventually CGI studios might become pretty unnecessary. Maybe in this generation if the trajectory stays on point.

I mean these are early looks at launch games not coming for atleast 9 months. LAUNCH GAMES. What the fuck when i think back to PS3 launch games and just how far hardware came this gen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> WE NEED MORE POLYGONS



OMGDUDELIEAKICANSOTOTALLEILIEKCOUNTAMILLIONPOLYGONZONSCREENBYJUSTLOOKING@AFUCKINGPICOFAPRE-RENDUREDCHARACTUURMODELS@268GHZPERSECONDLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLROFLMAOBUFDBVUWBYREYG17G4R6GFCV67G1Y6CVR6T7CT6G1V6VC


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Okay i understand better now, i thought you said meant power
> 
> Yes what devs can do with this new hardware is pretty amazing. I think eventually CGI studios might become pretty unnecessary. Maybe in this generation if the trajectory stays on point.



I see it as a pretty strong possibility.
What they use to make pixar movies has already reached it's full potential.
But it's slow, takes up petabytes of room even more with storage, and still has to be redone every once in a while for resolutions and 3d effects.
Suffice to say you had a point of it being beyond anything we can do, but that is why it's horrible. It's just not keeping with the times at all because it has no real logical progression.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Which goes back to what i was saying about diminishing returns. Even though tech has advanced extremely since 1995, the CGI movies in theatres aren't really all that much better than Toy Story in terms of visuals. Some might say its the cartoony artstyles that are similar, but even in terms of what they show of technical progress, its pretty meaningless cause it already looked good. Its difficult to find real differentiators to say "wow! this was really 20 years of technical progression!"

If you had said that games 20 years ago had the same visual look of today's games, people would laugh in your face.


Really, the only thing i see improving for hardware is actual scale. What you can do with that CGI. Can you have 20 CGI characters in the same room without performance penalty? Can you make an open world game with that kind of fidelity? Those kinds of things.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2013)

Playing next gen Final Fantasy Versus  that looks like Toy Story will be glorious.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> WE NEED MORE POLYGONS



We always need more polygons.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to see Noctis' booger and nose hair and for dat we need more polygons.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Tessellation will replace polygon count  or rather, render it somewhat meaningless this gen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2013)

YEP


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah that articulated how I felt pretty perfectly


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

I dunno.

I kind of understand what Jim is saying there but at the same time, there weren't any "visceral new experiences" at the actual unveil of 360 either. Maybe we should wait a little before dismissing everything as FUBAR? Atleast E3? 

The more the industry becomes an intolerable mess of money grubbing cheatskapes, the more i think the gaming community becomes more like cynical assholes trying to all get their soapbox moment about whatever the hell goes on, and it doesn't really stick


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

In other news,



How does her hair stay so shiny and well done? Does she have moisturizer on this hellhole island where she's supposedly trying to find any scraps to survive let alone take a shower?


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, when you find "Salvage" to upgrade your items you actually find shampoo and conditioner, as well.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2013)

> "It's a massively important issue and I understand why it's one that keeps coming up and will keep coming up, because people want to know what the exact stance is," he said in reply to a question about potential pre-owned games prevention.
> 
> "At this moment in time the announcements have been about our philosophy and vision for PlayStation 4, our motivation to put the gamer at the heart of it and why we've got the development community on it.
> 
> ...





I don't trust your version of the "right thing".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

He said they would play used games earlier, isn't that enough?


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2013)

They'll probably find a way to do it as a firmware update.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> He said they would play used games earlier, isn't that enough?



They could change their plans later on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> In other news,
> 
> 
> 
> How does her hair stay so shiny and well done? Does she have moisturizer on this hellhole island where she's supposedly trying to find any scraps to survive let alone take a shower?



Gosh.

I kinda want to rape her and junk.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They could change their plans later on.



Sure, but i don't see that happening


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> In other news,
> 
> 
> 
> How does her hair stay so shiny and well done? Does she have moisturizer on this hellhole island where she's supposedly trying to find any scraps to survive let alone take a shower?



So how are we going to use this on characters like kratos? Render his armpit hair?


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sure, but i don't see that happening



That is what you thought about 8 GBs GDDR5 right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah...but that was going off of rumors, not what they actually said


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So how are we going to use this on characters like kratos? Render his armpit hair?



we render THE BEARD!!!!!!! THE BEARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 26, 2013)

So guys, what is the maximum price you are willing to pay to get PS4 at release date?

I set mine at $750.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> So guys, what is the maximum price you are willing to pay to get PS4 at release date?
> 
> I set mine at $750.



You're crazy.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> So guys, what is the maximum price you are willing to pay to get PS4 at release date?
> 
> I set mine at $750.



$600.  Anything more than that is too much.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're crazy.



I have exta money lying around


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 26, 2013)

he probably wipes his ass with $750 like chad daddy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> So guys, what is the maximum price you are willing to pay to get PS4 at release date?
> 
> I set mine at $750.



Its going to be 399$. One SKU, 500gb HDD.

Let's see someone build a PC which outperforms the PS4 for that price with those same exclusive games and backlog(via gaikai). Its a good deal and i'm thinking Sony may have given Microsoft a hard time from that reveal.

Only way i see Microsoft combating that is a reveal of complete hardware BC and XBLA transferable capability from 360 to Durango.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

400 is max for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2013)

Next gen will fail horribly if they price these systems to high. Theres alot more options to game now then their was back in 2006. Then again I can see Sony pricing them at 500 easy because they seem to never learn from their mistakes (Vita?).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2013)

IF they do price it low expect hidden costs.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeqh sony puts prices too high.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Magnificent (Feb 26, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> 400 is max for me.



I don't see $400 happening.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

It won't be anywhere outside of the 400 dollar range regardless of what's in it.


Being an APU will help instead of having to manufacture two separate GPU's and separate cooling solutions, as well as being relatively low cost jaguars, midrange GPU and also buying the components in bulk. Of the shelf parts for the most part are going to be much cheaper for them

Of course there is that GDDR5 ram, but that is probably the only major investment for Sony outside of actually developing a new console in general.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2013)

We still won't know unless we actually see it. Since that isn't even factoring other stuff like PS EYE Toy being supposedly bundled, and other kinds of stuff. Wouldn't a $429/450 range for the basic SKU be more than likely? I'm just saying we can't always expect what will/what won't cost more or less until Sony forks the price tag over. (I'd still like to be proven wrong, but come one anyone expecting anything lower than $399 are probably gonna get sore because the thing is looking to be a hot shot technical achievement).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

i hope they don't bundle eyetoy with it 

I never bought an eyetoy during the ps2 days, don't force it on me now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2013)

You know they will. Don't deny it. I mean, we still have PS Move after all.... 

I bought one for Sega Super Stars only *was a major Sega fanboy back then*. 

Too bad i ended up giving it away to my friend since i no longer used it.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Man, fuck. That means Battlefield 4 will be for the PS4...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Well yeah, EA already announced it a few days ago...

Its gonna be cross generational. one version on 360 PS3 (and maybe Wii U), others will be for 720 PS4 and PC.

720 and PS4 are confirmed to be running at 1080p 60fps with 64 players in Multi


----------



## Inferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, shit. I'm behind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Man, fuck. That means Battlefield 4 will be for the PS4...



Why would you even care?
The only reason anyone gets those games is the multiplayer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

Phanta Rhei was real time


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2013)

It's going to be a delight to see Elder Scrolls 6 with graphics that impressive or even better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

Indeed  i'm wondering how all the studios are going to make use of the extra power. I'm looking at cyberconnect 2 probably the most just because of what they've managed to do even this generation.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2013)

The Last Guardian coming out on PS4 is the only thing that would currently make me consider getting it eventually. 

Or they could just admit their failure and hand over the IP to Nintendo


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2013)

Im pretty hype for a next gen Naruto Storm game. The story mode should be complete and it should have more than 200 playable characters and with graphics like real anime and shit. 

Or better yet a next gen Shonen Supreme All-Stars game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

ea thinks its going to get away with 70 dollar games? OLAWD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Phanta Rhei was real time



Not going to believe any of that until I see it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2013)

Yaaay! More day 1 DLCs next gen!


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2013)

$69.99 MSRP for all games this includes:
Day 1 DLC
Micro-Transactions
Season Passes (where DLC will be outsourced)
Multiplayer (where MP will be outsourced)
Always Online
Online Passes
EA servers/Uplay whatever


BRING ON THE NEXT GEN!


----------



## Redterror (Feb 27, 2013)

I see a lot of promise for the PS4, especially if that's the real time engine for a launch title.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

Disgaea is awesome


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2013)

So EA is saying $69.99 for the games? oh well


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So EA is saying $69.99 for the games? oh well



Where you expecting less from EA?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2013)

$69.99 AND microtransactions. Hell yeah.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

EA is a virus that really needs to die. It represents practically everything wrong with the gaming industry in the modern age.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Phanta Rhei was real time



Awesome, I hope they release a Dragon's Dogma game like that for the PC.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's going to be a delight to see Elder Scrolls 6 with graphics that impressive or even better.


Gotta wait for Fallout 4 first.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not going to believe any of that until I see it.


I think its pretty believable as an in-engine tech demo, but not a game yet.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ea thinks its going to get away with 70 dollar games? OLAWD



Sad thing is that they will will ge away with it.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Not with my money, they won't.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2013)

I have no faith in gamers after the disgraceful MW2 Steam boycotts.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I pissed myself laughing when they pulled that off. 

Anyway, I've pirated every EA game since 2002. I'm not about to start taking it up the arse now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

Hell, dumbass fucks still buy ea games....

I almost bought SSX on psn yesterday. Then I remember it's published by EA. I bought ME2 and DS2 2 years ago. Last thing I'll ever buy from them, their last good games


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2013)

Place Holder?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2013)

lol EA. It's a good thing I don't give a damn about them and their games.



Solaris said:


> It's going to be a delight to see Elder Scrolls 6 with graphics that impressive or even better.



heh. Only with (100) mods 



Solaris said:


> I have no faith in gamers after the disgraceful MW2 Steam boycotts.



oh wow, that's just sad. smh


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Most people only really care if a game is good or not. As long as EA doesn't price themselves out people will buy if the games are good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2013)

$70 might end up being the death of AAA gaming as no consumer would purchase an expensive console then purchase a $70 game ONLY to purchase AGAIN with fucking micro-transactions. 

This is best case scenario where AAA gaming dies, the price now changes wildly depending on quality of game and no longer will publishers have 15 million budgets to breakeven at 10 million sales just to make a few more mil in profit. Of course this is dreamworld best case scenario we're talking about. But a guy can dream.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 27, 2013)

AAA is just an industry term that designates how much funding a game has behind it. You can have a free to play game that's AAA.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 27, 2013)

EA can get away with it, because Capcom got away with On-Disc DLC.  While a lot of people scream and shout on the message boards, a much larger number of people are shelling out the money regardless.

Anyways, so Fallout 4 will be next-gen then right?


----------



## Corruption (Feb 27, 2013)

Didn't Sony say games will cost between $.99 - $60 on the PS4? How does EA think it's going to get away with $70 and microtransactions for every game?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

I am kinda glad I am so poor right now, just so i can't suport the industry a lot...


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> AAA is just an industry term that designates how much funding a game has behind it. You can have a free to play game that's AAA.



AAA is exactly what you said, a game with an obscenely high budget that then requires obscenely high sales so they have to pander to the lowest common denominators to make the most sales. A free to play game cannot be an AAA game unless it had a bloated budget that it really didn't need because publishers are fucking greedy morons. 

It's not an exact definition since AAA isn't an exact term but that's pretty much what everyone means when referring to AAA games, not the quality of the game itself.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2013)

God Hand said:


> Anyways, so Fallout 4 will be next-gen then right?



It should be.  



Corruption said:


> Didn't Sony say games will cost between $.99 - $60 on the PS4? How does EA think it's going to get away with $70 and microtransactions for every game?



Sony can always backpedal on what it said.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 27, 2013)

I know that alot of people are willing to pay more than that to play games like FIFA 14 and madden. So yeah,there is not much we can do about this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a friend who has spent over 1000 dollars on league of legends stuff....

He just wont quit


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 27, 2013)

Last of Us will prob be the last game I get on ps3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

EA always does things like this though. They are like the spearheading of a majority of things anti consumer


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2013)

EA should make a console, that way PS and Xbox don't have to deal with their shit. Or do what Nintendo did and piss them off.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's going to be a delight to see Elder Scrolls 6 with graphics that impressive or even better.



that and the next halo are the only reason I want to upgrade to next gen any new


also can someone give me a tentative specs breakdown of the next gen Xbox please?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

from what we know?

1.2 tflops

8gb ddr3(rumored portion of this for OS is somewhat big)

8core jaguar CPU


Although there aren't insanely huge gulfs between it and the PS4 power wise(or architecture wise for that matter), its the exact opposite of Sony's new machine in terms of mindset




Microsoft is all about the media stuff and how they can incorporate that into the design, while PS4 is more of a pure gamer's box.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

This is the way I see next gen turning out.

Nintendo: Low-range power (but still HD!) system, core focus is blockbuster and high-selling first party exclusives.

Microsoft: Mid-range power system, core focus is media and third party with a tiny bit of first party (Halo, Forza, etc.).

Sony: High-range power system, core focus is third party and whatever first party games Sony decides to make.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 27, 2013)

Partnering with EA the beginning of Microsofts End.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

They sign with everybody unfortunately. They know how to money hat :/ Its probably their main advantage in this game


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This is the way I see next gen turning out.
> 
> Nintendo: Low-range power (but still HD!) system, core focus is blockbuster and high-selling first party exclusives.
> 
> ...



So.... you mean exactly like this gen.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 27, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Partnering with EA the beginning of Microsofts End.



No it's not,if the partnership includes timed exclusives for Microsoft then it's something big and a huge blow for Sony and Playstation 4. As much as I hate for this to happen,it's a good move to secure exclusivity for titles like madden,battlefield 4,and FIFA. Microsoft could beat Sony at the American and European market if this happens.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't waste your time. Anytime people see EA the only thing that goes through their head is "DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!"

Even though EA is practically the only publisher to go public with saying that used games are vital to the industry.  Because they make a profit off of it, of course... but better than blaming that and piracy for poor sales.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> So.... you mean exactly like this gen.



Precisely.

Except for the HD Nintendo part.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

It was HD if you believed it was.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

It was HD when I played it on Dolphin.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

NES, most hardcore HD console.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

I can see each shiny pixel!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> No it's not,if the partnership includes timed exclusives for Microsoft then it's something big and a huge blow for Sony and Playstation 4. As much as I hate for this to happen,it's a good move to secure exclusivity for titles like madden,battlefield 4,and FIFA. Microsoft could beat Sony at the American and European market if this happens.



you're crazy if you think any of those titles will be made exclusive

at the most, microsoft will probably get timed exclusivity on a couple of maps for battlefield


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Considering this is the next-gen thread, I'd imagine he was talking about the next-gen scenario. Believe it or not, the XBox 720 is not beating the PS4 in the Americna market.

Or is that just _too_ obvious?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 27, 2013)

What does that entail? Stocks and preconceived notions?


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Nothing. Because nothing has happened. Hence the future tense and nothing attached to it.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 27, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you're crazy if you think any of those titles will be made exclusive
> 
> at the most, microsoft will probably get timed exclusivity on a couple of maps for battlefield



I doubt Microsoft will have any problem money hating EA for those titles. Microsoft has a huge war chest to fund the Xbox release,unlike Sony.

Now of course I doubt this will happen especially after the EA press conference about the ps4 today.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

EA likes money too much to go exclusive.

They'd achieve more in sales on the PS3 than Micro could throw at them.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you think Sony will go the route of MS, and start charging in identical fashion?

I am all for it, if the extra revenue goes into making the infrastructure more secure.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

It'll go into making a PS4 2.0 to release a year later that is harder to crack for people like Geo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

God Hand said:


> Do you think Sony will go the route of MS, and start charging in identical fashion?
> 
> I am all for it, if the extra revenue goes into making the infrastructure more secure.



Nope. Nope. Nope.

You're a scrub get the fuck out of this hobby


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

no reason for me to pay for online gaming. any game with online mode is a nightmare for me cuz of my country's shitty net.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 27, 2013)

Goova said:


> You're a scrub get the fuck out of this hobby



This ain't a hobby fool, this is serious business! Spend really money or get out


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

I already pay for internet. I shouldn't have to pay for it again just to use a core feature of the system I already bought.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I doubt Microsoft will have any problem money hating EA for those titles. Microsoft has a huge war chest to fund the Xbox release,unlike Sony.
> 
> Now of course I doubt this will happen especially after the EA press conference about the ps4 today.



those titles ain't ever going exclusive, it's laughable to even entertain that

do you know the amount of money that Micro would have to throw at EA for it to ever make up for numbers like these:

Battlefield 3 - 6.19million sales - PS3
FIFA 13 - 5.88million sales - PS3

I couldn't find the numbers for madden but best believe they're around the same. 

It's not a possibility in our universe breh.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

For those keeping track, a rep from EA claimed their chief financial officer misspoke when he said $69 for games.



 on the topic of pricing and makes mention of F2P games with microtransactions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone willing to dish out more than 60 dollars doesn't deserve to hold a controller.. so xbox users are cleared to do so


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

I just realized that anti-used game policies or not, I'm probably getting a 720 just because of Alan Wake 2.

Why must I be such a tool.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> EA likes money too much to go exclusive.
> 
> They'd achieve more in sales on the PS3 than Micro could throw at them.



Its not about exclusivity per se, but timed exclusivity, DLC exclusivity and other things are on the table


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not about exclusivity per se, but timed exclusivity, DLC exclusivity and other things are on the table



I was more referencing the person who thought it was about sole title exclusivity, not just timed or DLC exclusivity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just realized that anti-used game policies or not, I'm probably getting a 720 just because of Alan Wake 2.
> 
> Why must I be such a tool.



I understand.. I am only getting a WiiU for Bayo2


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, it's likely Alan Wake 2 will be on PC as well considering Alan Wake and American Nightmare were both released on PC.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 27, 2013)

DedValve said:


> AAA is exactly what you said, a game with an obscenely high budget that then requires obscenely high sales so they have to pander to the lowest common denominators to make the most sales. A free to play game cannot be an AAA game unless it had a bloated budget that it really didn't need because publishers are fucking greedy morons.
> 
> It's not an exact definition since AAA isn't an exact term but that's pretty much what everyone means when referring to AAA games, not the quality of the game itself.



You can actually generate higher revenues with a Free to Play game than with a game with a high initial purchase upfront. Besides that, the quality of free to play games are getting close to the quality of big release titles.

The main difference limiting factor actually isn't production quality at all, it's actually the the types of games that make sense in a free to play format vs paying a more upfront.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I already pay for internet. I shouldn't have to pay for it again just to use a core feature of the system I already bought.



Well to bad.Pay to play now bitch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> I understand.. I am only getting a WiiU for Bayo2



Well, me too. At least for the time being, I'm sure Nintendo will eventually pop out an interesting first party game like the next Zelda, Metroid or 3D Mario that will interest me. If we're lucky, we'll get another F-Zero and shit.



Krory said:


> Well, it's likely Alan Wake 2 will be on PC as well considering Alan Wake and American Nightmare were both released on PC.




And wait what? 2 years like last time or whatever the time was?

Fuck that, I'm getting it as soon as I can.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, me too. At least for the time being, I'm sure Nintendo will eventually pop out an interesting first party game like the next Zelda, Metroid or 3D Mario that will interest me. If we're lucky, we'll get another F-Zero and shit.



yes.. needs more Metroid 

and Metroid-vania that shit as much as possible..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Retro new project is going to steal the show at E3. Quote me on that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And wait what? 2 years like last time or whatever the time was?
> 
> Fuck that, I'm getting it as soon as I can.



There was only a three month difference for American Nightmare.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> There was only a three month difference for American Nightmare.



Well, I was talking about the first game, wasn't I?

I'll be surprised if they don't focus on the 720 version exclusively at first to make the console more exciting and then move it to PC after they see how good the game does.



Malvingt2 said:


> Retro new project is going to steal the show at E3. Quote me on that.



Well, that too. Whatever they're doing, it's big.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

And I was talking about AN - both times. Keep up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> And I was talking about AN - both times. Keep up.



And you're not getting that it doesn't really matter what they did with AN, apparently. They're not giving the same time frame for a PC release to the next main game in the series,


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

They're not giving a time frame for _anything_ so your argument is still irrelevant.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry if I think that Microsoft wants to sell its console, what do I know. Most of the shit spewed in this section is baseless speculation anyway.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

> The PlayStation 4 was built in close consultation with game makers, developers have reiterated, painting a very different picture to the PlayStation 3′s production.
> 
> In The Guardian‘s report of a round-table event following the PS4 reveal, Guerrilla Games co-founder Herman Hulst said PS4 system architect Mark Cerny came to visit Guerrilla several times during the console’s development.
> 
> ...



The smart thing Sony did. The way they built the PS3 lost them so many potential exclusives.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

ok talk is done.. now they need to back it and show us some actual shit at E3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

I like that Sony actually consulted games makers on their console.  they are like 360 last gen, and it paid off well for the 360 as well.

But what sony has done this gen is better. Most devs from what i hear were only expecting 4 gigs and were content to leave it at that(although they wanted more), but Sony basically took matters into their own hands, went above and beyond, and sunk twice as much into it.

It'll pay dividends when actually stretching out the longevity of the console cycle. 

Unlike the CPU and the GPU, when the ram is constrained, you notice it right away and there's nothing that can be done to improve on it, whereas with the GPU and CPU, you can still get more out of them through tricks and optimizations and coding harder to the metal. Especially for this coming gen now that Asynchronous Heterogeneous Systems Architecture is becoming more relevant.

With 8GB of GDDR5, PS4 should produce impressive looking games for many years, even in comparison to high end PC's when PC hardware inevitably gets to the gap we are now between PC's and current gen consoles.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmph seeing the Inferior Race of Gamers Hmph
Bow to the Master Race


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

You mean the master race of owning all consoles and PC?


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 27, 2013)

No The PC Superior Master Race


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You mean the master race of owning all consoles and PC?



Isn't that kind of a waste of money outside of a few exclusives? :hurr


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I like that Sony actually consulted games makers on their console.  they are like 360 last gen, and it paid off well for the 360 as well.
> 
> But what sony has done this gen is better. Most devs from what i hear were only expecting 4 gigs and were content to leave it at that(although they wanted more), but Sony basically took matters into their own hands, went above and beyond, and sunk twice as much into it.
> 
> ...



Ubisoft and Epic Games have both pushed for the 8GB - they didn't "content to leave it at that."


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like Sony learned a lot from the PS3. Really makes me excited for the PS4

But lol Gamestop

"Just got back from Destination Playstation... #PS4 is clearly focused on developers & gamers. We have a lot of excitement ahead of us! ^CEO"


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You mean the master race of owning all consoles and PC?



That's no master race.  



> Ubisoft and Epic Games have both pushed for the 8GB - they didn't "content to leave it at that."



We owe Epic and Ubisoft some thanks.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That's no master race.
> 
> 
> 
> We owe Epic and Ubisoft some thanks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> Ubisoft and Epic Games have both pushed for the 8GB - they didn't "content to leave it at that."




You quote me just to nitpick that meaningless thing..? : P

It is not a fallacy to say that most devs were expecting 4gb because of manufacturing complications(aka nobody was selling 4gb chips of GDDR5 in that quantity). The ability for Sony to ramp that above expectations happened pretty recently and on their own whim as far as i can tell.

What some devs wanted early on was not matching up to reality, hence why Microsoft went with DDR3 and ESRAM.

Of course we could also say that Microsoft wasn't going after power when designing the box to begin with, but that's a different story.

I would not be surprised if Microsoft's OS takes up more than 2-3 gigs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

I kinda like what Sony's been doing so far with their hardware as of late. Compared how arrogant they were when they designed the PS3/PSP, the PS4 & the PS VITA definitely seems to show a changed philosophy upon them. Especially regarding their respective architecture. 

Now lets wait for dat price tag before all is said and done. 

I really wonder how FF Agni's P will run on the PS4 now, should we expect actual CGI-like visuals for next gen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess we'll see huh?


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> With 8GB of GDDR5, PS4 should produce impressive looking games for many years, even in comparison to high end PC's when PC hardware inevitably gets to the gap we are now between PC's and current gen consoles.



Hmm, not quite.  I don't know if this has been mentioned in the thread yet, but the GPU in the PS4 is essentially the same as a current generation mid-range desktop graphics card from AMD.  By the time the PS4 releases, AMD and Nvidia will probably have released their next generation of graphics cards, just like with the last console release.  Yes, you can do a lot of optimizations on consoles, but it takes time to get to that point.  Right out the door top-end PCs _will_ have higher frame rates than the PS4, and PCs will keep improving their hardware. 8 GB of GDDR5 memory seems like a lot, but it's typical for a gaming PC nowadays to have 8 GB or more of DDR3 system memory, and 2 GB or more of GDDR5 for graphics memory.

Make no mistake, having 8 GB of GDDR5 RAM is great news and it will definitely help with the console's longevity.  But let's not get carried away with comparing it to top-end PCs (PCs which, admittedly, will probably be more expensive to buy or build than the PS4).

One thing is clear, though -- if the rumored specs about the next Xbox are true, then the Xbox will have a very hard time competing with the PS4.  The rumored specs are that the next Xbox will have a 33% smaller graphics chip (based on the same AMD architecture, so they're almost directly comparable), 8 GB of DDR3 RAM (half as fast as the PS3's GDDR5 RAM) with a small amount of superfast eDRAM, the exact same 8 core x86 CPU, and some fixed function odds and ends which could help out in small ways.

And again, with this generation, Nintendo's console won't even belong in the discussion about cutting-edge graphics.  Eurogamer's DigitalFoundry column  of the Wii U's specifications, and it seems that the Wii U is using a small AMD graphics chip from _2009._  It was small and weak when it came out, and it's downright puny when compared to the modern 2012 graphics chips that will be in the PS4 and next Xbox.  It's barely better than the chips in the 360 and PS3, and you can kiss any hopes of true 1080p gaming on the Wii U goodbye.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2013)

> It's barely better than the chips in the 360 and PS3, and you can kiss any hopes of true 1080p gaming on the Wii U goodbye.



1080p gaming is possible on the Wii U...


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2013)

And that's how you do homework, kids.


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> 1080p gaming is possible on the Wii U...



Well sure, the Wii U can theoretically render in native 1080p.  So could the PS3, and there were a few games made to render in 1080p on the PS3 early on.  But the reality turned out that in order to get any sort of reasonable performance, effects, and detail out of the console, it had to be brought down to 720p (or lower).

The Wii U's multi-platform launch/near-launch titles have failed to impress compared to current consoles, even at the same resolution those consoles run at.  To get a little technical (well, a lot technical), DigitalFoundry found that the Wii U's graphics chip has 320 shader processors using AMD's VLIW5 architecture.  That's equivalent to an AMD Radeon HD 4670 from 2009. As a PC gamer familiar with various graphics chip rankings, that screams out to me "Not 1080p Capable".  Even with console optimizations.  720p will be the Wii U's realm, especially if it tries playing games ported over from the far superior PS4 and next Xbox.

For comparison, the PS4's confirmed graphics chip will have 1152 shader processors using AMD's GCN architecture, while the next Xbox is rumored to have 768 of the same shader processors.  The next Xbox has over twice the amount of shaders, and the PS4 has over three times as many. And add to that AMD's GCN architecture is much more efficient than its old VLIW5 architecture, so each shader processor in the PS4 and next Xbox is worth much more than a shader processor in the Wii U.  The next Xbox and PS4 will have over twice as many CPU cores clocked at a higher speed than the Wii U, and they will each have 8 times as much RAM.  Games on the Wii U will look downright ugly compared to PS4 and next Xbox games -- no different than how the Wii compares to the PS3 and the 360 now, really.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Hmm, not quite.  I don't know if this has been mentioned in the thread yet, but the GPU in the PS4 is essentially the same as a current generation mid-range desktop graphics card from AMD.




Not quite. Its comparable to a 660 and a 7850. But has twice the rops and a slightly higher clock. In a closed environment like the console, your not going to be playing late gen PS4 games with a 7850 or a 660.

And of course, the GPU is only one part of the system, so we have to look at that as well.




> By the time the PS4 releases, AMD and Nvidia will probably have released their next generation of graphics cards, just like with the last console release.




They are being delayed until 2014, atleast for AMD. Nvidia is slightly cloudier, but we won't be getting the next generation cards for the better part of this year at minimum.




> Yes, you can do a lot of optimizations on consoles, but it takes time to get to that point.



Correct, but optimization is only one part of the console experience these days. Because the spec of the consoles goes up significantly, so does the minimum barrier for entry for PC gamers. You won't be spending anything less than 200 bucks on a video card alone to have comparable performance on a PC to PS4 out of the gate. And at that point, i say its probably worth looking at a PS4 until atleast mid gen.




> Right out the door top-end PCs _will_ have higher frame rates than the PS4, and PCs will keep improving their hardware. 8 GB of GDDR5 memory seems like a lot, but it's typical for a gaming PC nowadays to have 8 GB or more of DDR3 system memory, and 2 GB or more of GDDR5 for graphics memory.



Yes. 8GB of DDR3 slow memory only for the CPU. That is system memory however, and is not shared in any configuration with the GPU. That's why "G"DDR5 is soldered onto the GPU at low quantities, because it is expensive, and drives up the heating and cooling requirements of the rig.

PS4 out of the gate with have 8GB of UMA(unified memory) which will automatically be used for the GPU or the CPU on the whim of the developer. That is what Unified memory architecture's advantage is. You don't have separate CPU, GPU memory banks for video and system memory, and you can use that memory however you wish for games. High end PC's right now(and i have no doubt this will change eventually) are very linear in that they can't use their power for games. Much more overhead, bloated system resources, and very constrained fixed function tasks. In a closed console system where the focus is on games themselves, this becomes a non issue.






> Make no mistake, having 8 GB of GDDR5 RAM is great news and it will definitely help with the console's longevity.  But let's not get carried away with comparing it to top-end PCs (PCs which, admittedly, will probably be more expensive to buy or build than the PS4).






Agreed. For me there are tradeoffs for console architecture and PC architecture in general for a number of reasons. First being that its the developers who will code for lowest common denominator in mind(this gen in was the console) and port up to PC, hence games that do not use the potential of the actual PC.

For PC's there are brute force mechanics in place that allow you to use a beastly rig and get pretty far. But my whole argument stems from that one PC champion who assumes that the next gen of console is something he could emulate on specs that are what he thinks are comparable to that console. HSA architecture and some wise decisions on Sony's part render that impossible.


But my question is now that PS4 will be a mid to high end gaming rig, where does the lowest common denominator start? Does it mean low and low mid end PC gamers have to upgrade? 




> One thing is clear, though -- if the rumored specs about the next Xbox are true, then the Xbox will have a very hard time competing with the PS4.  The rumored specs are that the next Xbox will have a 33% smaller graphics chip (based on the same AMD architecture, so they're almost directly comparable), 8 GB of DDR3 RAM (half as fast as the PS3's GDDR5 RAM) with some eDRAM, the exact same 8 core x86 CPU, and some fixed function odds and ends which could help out in small ways.




Not half as fast, we're talking 68gb/s a second versus 176gb/s, that's much more than half. The ESRAM itself is not so fast either and there are huge complications with using it to try and substitute it for GDDR5, heaven forbid third parties code for PS4 first and foremost.




> And again, with this generation, Nintendo's console won't even belong in the discussion about cutting-edge graphics.  Eurogamer's DigitalFoundry column  of the Wii U's specifications, and it seems that the Wii U is using a small AMD graphics chip from _2009._  It was small and weak when it came out, and it's downright puny when compared to the modern 2012 graphics chips that will be in the PS4 and next Xbox.  It's barely better than the chips in the 360 and PS3, and you can kiss any hopes of true 1080p gaming on the Wii U goodbye.



Nintendo does what they feel is good. Does it work out for them all the time? Not even close. but when it does, it really does like with the Wii.

Wii U right now has more 1080p games than 360 does : P So there's that, but while i can agree that its got a pretty weak CPU and GPU comparatively to PC and 720 and PS4, you have to look at the system in general. That 1gb of ram is going to do a lot to elevate it from this gen, starting with much higher resolution assets than 360 and PS3 can handle if Criterion is to be believed.


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not quite. Its comparable to a 660 and a 7850. But has twice the rops and a slightly higher clock. In a closed environment like the console, your not going to be playing late gen PS4 games with a 7850 or a 660.
> 
> And of course, the GPU is only one part of the system, so we have to look at that as well.



...yeah, mid-range GPUs.  It's directly comparable to the 7850 because it uses the same architecture.  In that regard, it has about 12% more shader processors (1152 vs 1024, and the same amount of ROPs (32)).  Theoretically it's firmly below AMD's upper-mid range 7870, which has 1280 shader processors clocked at 1000 MHz vs the PS4's 860 MHz (IIRC).

You probably could play late gen PS4 games with a 7850, just not with all the eye candy.  I'm pretty sure you will be able to play them with a Radeon HD 7970 or a Geforce GTX 680, and definitely with Nvidia's newly released Geforce GTX Titan.



> They are being delayed until 2014, atleast for AMD. Nvidia is slightly cloudier, but we won't be getting the next generation cards for the better part of this year at minimum.



The release of AMD's next graphics card line is uncertain, but Nvidia doesn't even need to release their next line.  They already released the Titan, which the PS4 will probably never match.



> Correct, but optimization is only one part of the console experience these days. Because the spec of the consoles goes up significantly, so does the minimum barrier for entry for PC gamers. You won't be spending anything less than 200 bucks on a video card alone to have comparable performance on a PC to PS4 out of the gate. And at that point, i say its probably worth looking at a PS4 until atleast mid gen.



And as I admitted further down, it will probably be more expensive to build or buy a PC equivalent to a PS4 than just buying a PS4.  The point is not cost but the performance of the best PC graphics cards.



> Yes. 8GB of DDR3 slow memory only for the CPU. That is system memory however, and is not shared in any configuration with the GPU. That's why "G"DDR5 is soldered onto the GPU at low quantities, because it is expensive, and drives up the heating and cooling requirements of the rig.
> 
> PS4 out of the gate with have 8GB of UMA(unified memory) which will automatically be used for the GPU or the CPU on the whim of the developer. That is what Unified memory architecture's advantage is. You don't have separate CPU, GPU memory banks for video and system memory, and you can use that memory however you wish for games. High end PC's right now(and i have no doubt this will change eventually) are very linear in that they can't use their power for games. Much more overhead, bloated system resources, and very constrained fixed function tasks.



Memory speed is of less importance when it's being used as general system RAM.  Unified system memory is more of a cost-saving measure currently only possible on consoles than a performance booster. It is an advantage, but not one that will really make a practical difference in launch titles versus PC graphics cards with 4 GB or 6 GB of GDDR5.  In the long run graphics cards with only 2 GB of GDDR5 will certainly run into limitations that the PS4 will vault over, but likely not at the beginning.  You need to get your graphics processing performance to the point where it can actually make use of all that memory, after all.



> But my question is now that PS4 will be a mid to high end gaming rig, where does the lowest common denominator start? Does it mean low and low mid end PC gamers have to upgrade?



Most likely, yes.  And as a PC gamer who probably won't get a PS4 until a while until after its release, I'm excited for it.  PC games will benefit simply because the standard for effects and art assets will be pushed up.



> Not half as fast, we're talking 68gb/s a second versus 176gb/s, that's much more than half. The EDRAM itself is not so fast either and there are huge complications with using it to try and substitute it for GDDR5, heaven forbid third parties code for PS4 first and foremost.
> 
> Nintendo does what they feel is good. Does it work out for them all the time? Not even close. but when it does, it really does like with the Wii.
> 
> Wii U right now has more 1080p games than 360 does : P So there's that, but while i can agree that its got a pretty weak CPU and GPU comparatively to PC and 720 and PS4, you have to look at the system in general. That 1gb of ram is going to do a lot to elevate it from this gen, starting with much higher resolution assets than 360 and PS3 can handle if Criterion is to be believed.



Ah.  In any case, the "console wars" this generation should be a lot more straightforward  than they were the last time around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Really?? I didn't know that the 7850 and the PS4 both had 32rops, i thought that started at the 7870. My mistake xP

And yes, the Titan wipes the floor utterly with PS4 in terms of pure power, but i was really talking in terms of actual value for the consumer in regards to whether or not the console had that cost advantage over a PC with similar components(atleast out of the gate) That won't last unfortunately, but hopefully the off the shelf nature of PS4 allows Sony to die shrink the components much easier. 

And as for the straightforwardness of console wars this gen, my fear is that its going to turn into a "PC master race" vs "Console peasants" war instead of a war between Microsoft, Nintendo and Sony.

IMO, consoles have their place and PCs have their place. If the console manufacturers stay competitive, i don't see why we can't all occupy the same space


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 28, 2013)

It seems the ps vita is picking up steam after the price cut in the Japan. We want a price cut over here god damn it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

"No price cut for the West". 

@Oman. While i agree with you that the PS4's visuals will outclass the Wii U's, calling it "ugly" in comparison i kinda stretching it. Considering current gen graphics will still look good even in HD TV, unlike how the Wii was with it's SD graphics clashing terribly. Not a completely ugly difference IMO.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2013)

Kojima's thoughts on the PS4


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> "No price cut for the West".
> 
> @Oman. While i agree with you that the PS4's visuals will outclass the Wii U's, calling it "ugly" in comparison i kinda stretching it. Considering current gen graphics will still look good even in HD TV, unlike how the Wii was with it's SD graphics clashing terribly. Not a completely ugly difference IMO.



It depends on where you draw the line for ugly.  For me, 720p, low geometry, low resolution textures, low physics, low draw distances, etc., will probably look ugly in most respects compared to the 1080p image from the PS4 and next Xbox.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm the kind of person that always put gameplay over graphics, and the only real requirement I have for games graphics-wise is to not look jagged and blurry. I want crisp and clean images. Graphics could stay at Gamecube level for all I care as long as the game looks and runs smoothly.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm the kind of person that always put gameplay over graphics, and the only real requirement I have for games graphics-wise is to not look jagged and blurry. I want crisp and clean images. Graphics could stay at Gamecube level for all I care as long as the game looks and runs smoothly.


Plus art style will almost always trump pure graphical capabilities. I'll take the look of games like Pikmin and Wind Waker over most games on the 360 and PS3. Nintendo has a way of making the most of what they have.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Nintendo's jump to HD and their art styles will help their games from looking too much like shit IMO.

Low resolution geometry and textures in comparison to Microsoft and Sony's next machines will be noticed. But again, for those who utilize it properly, the ram amount that Wii U has over the PS3 and 360 should show some good differences. And certain devs have confirmed that Wii U has a tessellate unit that is actually worth using, unlike in the 360. So that may further help its cause.


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Hmm, not quite.  I don't know if this has been mentioned in the thread yet, but the GPU in the PS4 is essentially the same as a current generation mid-range desktop graphics card from AMD.  By the time the PS4 releases, AMD and Nvidia will probably have released their next generation of graphics cards, just like with the last console release.  Yes, you can do a lot of optimizations on consoles, but it takes time to get to that point.  Right out the door top-end PCs _will_ have higher frame rates than the PS4, and PCs will keep improving their hardware. 8 GB of GDDR5 memory seems like a lot, but it's typical for a gaming PC nowadays to have 8 GB or more of DDR3 system memory, and 2 GB or more of GDDR5 for graphics memory.
> 
> Make no mistake, having 8 GB of GDDR5 RAM is great news and it will definitely help with the console's longevity.  But let's not get carried away with comparing it to top-end PCs (PCs which, admittedly, will probably be more expensive to buy or build than the PS4).
> 
> ...



Well this, and by 2014 we will see the release of  Maxwell, a major leap in PC gaming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sony keeps selling HQ's



I guess they need that money.


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm the kind of person that always put gameplay over graphics, and the only real requirement I have for games graphics-wise is to not look jagged and blurry. I want crisp and clean images. Graphics could stay at Gamecube level for all I care as long as the game looks and runs smoothly.



Gameplay itself can be limited by processing power.  More processing power means you can have larger levels, more interactive physics, more complex enemy and NPC AI, etc.



Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo's jump to HD and their art styles will help their games from looking too much like shit IMO.
> 
> Low resolution geometry and textures in comparison to Microsoft and Sony's next machines will be noticed. But again, for those who utilize it properly, the ram amount that Wii U has over the PS3 and 360 should show some good differences. And certain devs have confirmed that Wii U has a tessellate unit that is actually worth using, unlike in the 360. So that may further help its cause.



Even if it does have a somewhat worthwhile tessellator, it will likely be very weak compared to the tessellator in the PS4.  The tessellator in the Wii U will probably be the same as the one in Radeon HD 4000/5000 graphics cards, which was well known for being weak and underpowered.  AMD has improved their tessellator design in its GCN cards, making it more efficient and doubling it (on mid-range 7000 series cards and higher).  The next Xbox should be similarly more efficient, though I'm not sure if it will have a dual tessellator as well or just a single tessellator.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sony keeps selling HQ's
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they need that money.



Good news,Kaz is trimming off the fat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Gameplay itself can be limited by processing power.  More processing power means you can have larger levels, more interactive physics, more complex enemy and NPC AI, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does have a somewhat worthwhile tessellator, it will likely be very weak compared to the tessellator in the PS4.  The tessellator in the Wii U will probably be the same as the one in Radeon HD 4000/5000 graphics cards, which was well known for being weak and underpowered.  AMD has improved their tessellator design in its GCN cards, making it more efficient and doubling it (on mid-range 7000 series cards and higher).  The next Xbox should be similarly more efficient, though I'm not sure if it will have a dual tessellator as well or just a single tessellator.



Well we know that KZ Shadowfall is not using tessellation from what we saw of its cityscapes. maybe they started development too early to take advantage of the console? I didn't really see many effects besides HDR, SSAO, DOF and more basic things like that. Things that you'd think they'd want to add on PS3 but were constrained from doing so.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Most likely, yes.  And as a PC gamer who probably won't get a PS4 until a while until after its release, I'm excited for it.  PC games will benefit simply because the standard for effects and art assets will be pushed up.



I'm not familiar with development in any way, but if the rumors regarding the next Xbox are true and it is clearly inferior to the PS4, won't that hold back both PS4 and PC games given how many games are multiplatform?

Or does it all depend on the architecture of the system? By which I mean similar but less powerful wouldn't be as much of an issue as radically different architecture like we had between the PS3 and 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

The 720 from what we know is weaker than PS4. But not to the point where its gonna make a real difference in the type of games we get.

The ram is really the only point of contention.

If the PS4 had 3.5 gb for games as originally stated and the 720 had 8gb, that would hold many things back in terms of content. 

But now that they are even, as the cycle goes on, more memory will be able to be taken advantage of as it becomes necessary.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The 720 from what we know is weaker than PS4. But not to the point where its gonna make a real difference in the type of games we get.
> 
> The ram is really the only point of contention.
> 
> ...



So will games just look/run slightly better on PS4?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 28, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So will games just look/run slightly better on PS4?



Nintendo-Sony was always the go-to combo.
Lol microsoft.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Since they will be targeting lowest common denominator(IE 720), yes that's what you can expect out of multiplats

First party games may be more ambitious though.

Rumor has it that 720 has 3 gigs taken up by its OS whereas PS4 has only about 500mb to a gig taken up. On top of it being slower ram, that's a double whammeh


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Gameplay itself can be limited by processing power.  More processing power means you can have larger levels, more interactive physics, more complex enemy and NPC AI, etc.



Well of course more power allows that, I wasn't refuting that whatsoever. I'm talking about how a game looks rather than the power of the system, because a game can look beautiful and still play like crap. Though power definitely does help. I was hoping the WiiU would at least be 3x as powerful as current gen, but I guess I'm happy with 50-ish% more powerful as long as Nintendo and other devs take advantage of everything the system has to offer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 28, 2013)

There's only one question we need to ask ourselves before we purchase the next gen consoles.

How many gamecubes would it take to show these graphics?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 28, 2013)

So, Inu, without all the tech jargon

is this what you're saying:

multi-plats games will run similarly but perhaps slightly better on PS4

first-party games, PS4 has the tools needed to make superior ones than the Xbox

is that what you're saying?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

^ Basically, from what information we know right now anyways. Its somewhat like this generation with Sony's console having the overall lead. Difference is the architecture of the PS4 is much easier to max out for all developers compared to the PS3 where only a few devs knew how to do it. That's why multiplats on PS4 will also see this advantage as opposed to the PS3 where PS3 ports were usually very subpar.

Also,

4 wii's duct taped together with a side of ram


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Basically, from what information we know right now anyways.



all i needed to hear

PS4



time to start saving


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Basically, from what information we know right now anyways. Its somewhat like this generation with Sony's console having the overall lead. Difference is the architecture of the PS4 is much easier to max out for all developers compared to the PS3 where only a few devs knew how to do it. That's why multiplats on PS4 will also see this advantage as opposed to the PS3 where PS3 ports were usually very subpar.
> 
> Also,
> 
> 4 wii's duct taped together with a side of ram



The PS3 didn't really have an "overall lead" this generation.  As you indicated, multiplatform titles usually looked and ran a bit better on the 360 (with a few exceptions), while exclusives didn't look all that better on PS3 than 360.  I mean, sure, Uncharted, God of War, etc., look great, but so do Gears of War and Halo.  The PS4 will have a much, much more decisive lead over the next Xbox this time around.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 28, 2013)

Gears of War is not a game that usually comes to mind when I think of games that look great

maybe its the colors..i dunno..it's looks do nothing for me

admittedly i'm yet to play the 3rd


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Gears of War is not a game that usually comes to mind when I think of games that look great
> 
> maybe its the colors..i dunno..it's looks do nothing for me
> 
> admittedly i'm yet to play the 3rd



Gears of War may not have the best aesthetics, but on a technical level, it's as good as anything on the PS3.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Rumor has it that 720 has 3 gigs taken up by its OS whereas PS4 has only about 500mb to a gig taken up. On top of it being slower ram, that's a double whammeh



3gb of RAM for just the OS? How is that even possible? Windows Vista doesn't even use close to that much.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 28, 2013)

heres to hoping that Quick time events are rid of in the next gen. they really need to invent a new way for cinematics without it being so scripted.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2013)

A lot of things should be rid off. But i didn't think that slow downs and tearing would have happened this gen. Same thing might happen depending on where developers focus their energy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> The PS3 didn't really have an "overall lead" this generation.  As you indicated, multiplatform titles usually looked and ran a bit better on the 360 (with a few exceptions), while exclusives didn't look all that better on PS3 than 360.  I mean, sure, Uncharted, God of War, etc., look great, but so do Gears of War and Halo.  The PS4 will have a much, much more decisive lead over the next Xbox this time around.



Now your just being difficult.   It is common knowledge that the SPU's of the Cell aided the RSX to take the PS3's power far beyond what it would have been able to do otherwise, hence we get games like KZ2/3, GOW3 and Ascension, Uncharted 1-3, Heavy Rain and Beyond Two Souls.

Its a matter of taste which one you prefer of course, but PS3's exclusives are beyond what 360 could ever render.

Does the 360 have its own advantages? Sure, the EDRAM allows games like Halo 3/Reach/4, and Bayonetta to become possible, but from a pure power perspective, PS3 was ahead of the 360, if you knew how to code for it.

 i've owned both consoles and 99% of both of their exclusives this gen, so i can say that definitively




Corruption said:


> 3gb of RAM for just the OS? How is that even possible? Windows Vista doesn't even use close to that much.




I hear they are using the Win8 Kernel. Which would not be that much by itself, but apparently they have planned a LOT of multimedia functions which will eat up the space. I guess they are taking their "media box" thing seriously.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> \
> Also,
> 
> 4 wii's duct taped together with a side of ram



Speak to me in laymens term man! I don't understand all this techno mumbo jumbo you speak. 

Vegeta (saiyan saga) Goku (saiyan saga) or Yarobe (any saga)?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

PC - Frieza with his multiple forms

PS4 - Goku arriving to fight frieza after healing

Xbox720 - Super Namek Piccolo

Wii U - Krillin 

...

...

...

Gamestick - Dende


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Now your just being difficult.   It is common knowledge that the SPU's of the Cell aided the RSX to take the PS3's power far beyond what it would have been able to do otherwise, hence we get games like KZ2/3, GOW3 and Ascension, Uncharted 1-3, Heavy Rain and Beyond Two Souls.
> 
> Its a matter of taste which one you prefer of course, but PS3's exclusives are beyond what 360 could ever render.
> 
> ...



And how long did it take to get to that point?  Both consoles have their pros and cons.  The 360's advantages are a more powerful graphics chip with a unified pool of memory and 10 MB of eDRAM for when speed is really needed, and an easy to code for triple core CPU.  The PS3 has a slower graphics chip, a more troublesome split pool of memory, and a powerful but very difficult to code for CPU.  It was a costly investment which caused further costly investments into first party game development later on.  The PS4's advantages will be much more obvious much earlier, at much less of a cost.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> PC - Frieza with his multiple forms
> 
> PS4 - Goku arriving to fight frieza after healing
> 
> ...



-spoilers-
So the Wii U is going to become irrelevant very quickly. Then the PC will beat and maim the X-box 720 until it can't fight anymore. The PS4 will make things interesting for a while, but the PC will still be more powerful. Eventually the PC will kill off the Wii U.

But then after the Wii U gets killed off the PS4 will transform into a Super Saiyan and eventually the PC will be killed.

You know that story almost makes sense.

If the Wii U never takes off, Nintendo stops making hardware and becomes a games developer, and they publish all their franchises exclusively on the PS4. 

iOS must be Gohan.

- end spoilers-


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2013)

> Nintendo stops making hardware and becomes a games developer



I have no problem with this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

You had me there until the "PS4 killing PC" part. 



Solaris said:


> I have no problem with this.



Ain't gonna happen. For the fact that if their hardwares pop then their IP leave as well. No chance to spin that.


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> -spoilers-
> So the Wii U is going to become irrelevant very quickly. Then the PC will beat and maim the X-box 720 until it can't fight anymore. The PS4 will make things interesting for a while, but the PC will still be more powerful. Eventually the PC will kill off the Wii U.
> 
> But then after the Wii U gets killed off the PS4 will transform into a Super Saiyan and eventually the PC will be killed.
> ...



So that makes Ouya...Bulma???


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2013)

If wii U is krillin then it will live on.


Solaris said:


> I have no problem with this.



That won't happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> And how long did it take to get to that point?  Both consoles have their pros and cons.  The 360's advantages are a more powerful graphics chip with a unified pool of memory and 10 MB of eDRAM for when speed is really needed, and an easy to code for triple core CPU.  The PS3 has a slower graphics chip, a more troublesome split pool of memory, and a powerful but very difficult to code for CPU.  It was a costly investment which caused further costly investments into first party game development later on.  The PS4's advantages will be much more obvious much earlier, at much less of a cost.



Lol your just like goddamned Carmack with his views on the subject of the PS3 and 360. NOT THAT YOU OR HIM ARE SPECIFICALLY WRONG MIND YOU. 

But, its an interesting thing to parse. Do we talk in terms of pure overall power when we're talking about superiority this gen, or what it takes to get there? 360 was a very easy console to develop for outside of making full use of the EDRAM with just 10mb of framebuffer. Hence it rarely had a subpar port, and thus you could say it was "superior" in technology. But the pure flops the cell could push on the otherhand, surpassed Xenon and probably will surpass both PS4 and 720's CPU's. Again howver the 8 core Jaguar's design is infinitely much smarter and easier to code for and thus will provide much higher results than simply comparing them through pure number crunching abilities.

The Cell was a waste of R&D, a huge money sink and a tech that didn't go anywhere outside of inspiring the type of HSA architecture we see becoming the future today. In that way i guess you could say it had "benefit" going forward.



strongarm85 said:


> -spoilers-
> So the Wii U is going to become irrelevant very quickly. Then the PC will beat and maim the X-box 720 until it can't fight anymore. The PS4 will make things interesting for a while, but the PC will still be more powerful. Eventually the PC will kill off the Wii U.
> 
> But then after the Wii U gets killed off the PS4 will transform into a Super Saiyan and eventually the PC will be killed.
> ...



How funny. besides PS4 turning into super saiyan, that was the exact scenario i had in my mind while posting that.

Even iOS Gohan as Gohan throughout the frieza battle would beat the fuck out of frieza in short spurts before going back to normal and having his ass handed to him.

Its just like iOS being the "additive experience" of being the superior gaming platform in short bursts when your out of the house or on a trip to occupy yourself. Its threatening the place of dedicated handhelds.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you think IOS gaming will stay a hit for the long-term future, or will it fall of it's rocker and let the 3DS & Vita duke out the true handheld market?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2013)

Also if wii U is krillin destructo disks need to be handed out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

iOS would have to trick the PS4 into falling for that first.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Iwata would never allow Nintendo to get out of the console business. So in order for that happen the Wii U would need to fail so badly that Iwata would be removed as CEO and a new CEO appointed to take Nintendo into a new direction.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That won't happen.



That's what Sega fans said once upon a time.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Do you think IOS gaming will stay a hit for the long-term future, or will it fall of it's rocker and let the 3DS & Vita duke out the true handheld market?



3DS and Veta are screwed.

The iOS and android phones are everywhere because they're becoming the majority of the cell phones in the market. The iPhone in particular covers the niche so well that I personally don't see a way for the Handheld market to recover.

If the Vita had also been a smart phone, it might have stood a chance. Now it has to be re-purposed as a controller for the PS4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Nintendo going third party is a pipe dream. Iwata himself has explicitly said that Nintendo makes 80% of its money on its console business. And has also explicitly stated that if they were not in console manufacturing anymore, they would not be able to stay in business.

This is not me speculating, he has said this fairly recently in regards to challenges of the Wii U.

Patcher of all people, has also said on GAF that they(Nintendo) could continue to loose money like they are now for another 10 to 15 years before ever being in trouble of actually closing down with the amount of cash reserves they have. They will continue with their hardware until they can't anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo going third party is a pipe dream. Iwata himself has explicitly said that Nintendo makes 80% of its money on its console business. And has also explicitly stated that if they were not in console manufacturing anymore, they would not be able to stay in business.
> 
> This is not me speculating, he has said this fairly recently in regards to challenges of the Wii U.
> 
> Patcher of all people, has also said on GAF that they(Nintendo) could continue to loose money like they are now for another 10 to 15 years before ever being in trouble of actually closing down with the amount of cash reserves they have. They will continue with their hardware until they can't anymore.



I'd fund them on indie gogo


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 28, 2013)

Now we're in the part of the cycle that I hate, inane speculation.

I admit that speculating is fun, but so much of it online is so bad =\ Instead of raging about it and picking fights with everyone though I'll just post less


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

You should pick fights, it makes things more interesting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> 3DS and Veta are screwed.
> 
> The iOS and android phones are everywhere because they're becoming the majority of the cell phones in the market. The iPhone in particular covers the niche so well that I personally don't see a way for the Handheld market to recover.
> 
> If the Vita had also been a smart phone, it might have stood a chance. Now it has to be re-purposed as a controller for the PS4.


[YOUTUBE]KYeOaxO7RR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo going third party is a pipe dream. Iwata himself has explicitly said that Nintendo makes 80% of its money on its console business. And has also explicitly stated that if they were not in console manufacturing anymore, they would not be able to stay in business.
> 
> This is not me speculating, he has said this fairly recently in regards to challenges of the Wii U.
> 
> Patcher of all people, has also said on GAF that they(Nintendo) could continue to loose money like they are now for another 10 to 15 years before ever being in trouble of actually closing down. They will continue with their hardware until they can't anymore.



Nintendo may have a war chest that allows them to keep their doors open for 10 or 15 years before they have to shut down even if things go badly for them, but there is no way the share holders will put up with that. If you have your money in a business, and your investment isn't growing, you pull your money out and put it somewhere else.

Don't get me wrong, if things don't pan out too well he could stay at CEO for another 2 or 3 years, but if things stay bad the shareholders will find a new CEO. Iwata isn't CEO because he's majority shareholder, he's the CEO because the shareholds have faith in Iwata. If they loose faith in Iwata things can change.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That's what Sega fans said once upon a time.



Big mistake if your actually comparing Sega (of all companys lol) to Nintendo. Let's not forget that Nintendo earning billions off the 7th gen wasn't any sort of fantasy, at all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> 3DS and Veta are screwed.
> 
> The iOS and android phones are everywhere because they're becoming the majority of the cell phones in the market. The iPhone in particular covers the niche so well that I personally don't see a way for the Handheld market to recover.
> 
> If the Vita had also been a smart phone, it might have stood a chance. Now it has to be re-purposed as a controller for the PS4.



Whats a Veta? 

I'll keep that in mind until Pokemon X/Y takes a huge dump on every single iOS casual game released thus far. 

Don't say that!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Big mistake if your actually comparing Sega (of all companys lol) to Nintendo. Let's not forget that Nintendo earning billions off the 7th gen wasn't any sort of fantasy, at all.



Sega does what Nintendon't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

Well considering Sega is the butt of many jokes right now, i think that's clear 

They are going from being a titan console manufacturer to squabbling with gearbox over whether or not they crapped the bed handling the Aliens property and making shitty Sony games every year. How they have fallen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sega does what Nintendon't.



Your awful. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Well considering Sega is the butt of many jokes right now, i think that's clear
> 
> They are going from being a titan console manufacturer to squabbling with gearbox over whether or not they crapped the bed handling the Aliens property *and making shitty Sony games every year*. How they have fallen



Wait wut? lol.  

Mhm. And that's not taking into account that they've abandoned most of their amazing DC/GC IPs like Space Channel 5, Billy Hatcher, Crazy Taxi, Jet Set Radio, etc in favor of producing only 4 of their existing ones (Sonic being the obvious case since the brand still sells decently i believe). Then there's Super Money Ball which was ruined beyond repair after the awful PS2 title, along the Wii ones following after that (FUCK Bannana Blitz and Step & Roll) compared to the 1st & 2nd on the GC. 

I'm still an avid fan of Sega, but good lord it freaking hurts to talk positive about them in this day and age.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

I meant Sonic, my bad XP


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Your awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEE YOU DID IT TOO


----------



## Wan (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lol your just like goddamned Carmack with his views on the subject of the PS3 and 360. NOT THAT YOU OR HIM ARE SPECIFICALLY WRONG MIND YOU.



Lol, comparing me to one of the pioneers of 3D gaming. I'll take that as a compliment. : distractedwouldbehereifthepicturewouldload


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 1, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Whats a Veta?
> 
> I'll keep that in mind until Pokemon X/Y takes a huge dump on every single iOS casual game released thus far.
> 
> Don't say that!



In terms of sale or in terms of quality? Pokemon x/y cannot beat iOS games in sales.

If Nintendo turns to a software company,I kinda hope their Pokemon franchise comes to the android and IOS devices. That would be epic!


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sega becoming a software company didn't work out for them. Why would Nintendo fare any better?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 1, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Sega becoming a software company didn't work out for them. Why would Nintendo fare any better?


Their franchises are superior and they're more competent than Sega in general.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

*Deep Down is not Dragon's Dogma 2, real time, running PS4 devkits*




> Capcom is building a new IP for PS4 because it will allow it to full understand what the console is capable of.
> 
> Deep Down is the working title of Capcom’s dungeons and dragons-style RPG, which was unveiled on stage at Sony’s New York press conference last week. It is being developed alongside a new game engine designed for the next generation.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

but it won't be exclusive will it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

Probably not 

thems the breaks though, cause they were showing the demonstration at PS4's opening, i guess Sony will be given priority


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Deep Down is not Dragon's Dogma 2, real time, running PS4 devkits*



Not surprised at the game being a new IP instead of a DD sequel, the game's expansion was barely finished recently and there's the fact that it looks NOTHING like Dragon's Dogma. But of course everyone jumped the boat because the title has 2 D's on it. 

What I'm really surprised over is Ono producing a fucking RPG.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> but it won't be exclusive will it?


It better.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Probably not
> 
> thems the breaks though, cause they were showing the demonstration at PS4's opening, i guess Sony will be given priority



but if it ain't an exclusive it kinda kills the whole _"buildind a new IP for PS4"_

and this quote:

_"We wanted to be free to utilise the PS4's hardware capabilities and unique services" _

doesn't it?


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> but it won't be exclusive will it?



Hope not.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2013)

Deep Down was running on PS4 Dev kits?  Awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> but if it ain't an exclusive it kinda kills the whole _"buildind a new IP for PS4"_
> 
> and this quote:
> 
> ...



True. But i just can't imagine Capcom going exclusive after an entire generation multiplatform. Especially considering games are becoming more expensive and all that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

can one of you actually point out the incentives for a third party studio to go exclusive with a platform for an IP/game, please?

I just realised i never understood the motivations/reasoning behind it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

money-hatting


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nintendo doing only software would be the worst thing ever for gaming. It would make me quit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2013)

I highly doubt Deep Down will be exclusive. I know people want it to be PS4 exclusive, but it seems unlikely.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> can one of you actually point out the incentives for a third party studio to go exclusive with a platform for an IP/game, please?



Budget isn't sliced for multiplatform development, exclusives titles tend to be bigger/ have more content than your average multiplatform title since they're only spending money on one console.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

oh thanks, any idea on how they decide which platform to go with?

or do they just go with whoever they have the better relationship with (this will always be a factor i assume but i'm tryna figure out if there's more than relationship and popularity to the decision making) ?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2013)

It's probably a combination of power of the console (whichever one suits their needs the best), which console has the best chance of highest profit and the relationship between the developer and console maker.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

money hatting


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> money hatting



This is the biggest factor.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

hopefully they'll launch a 320gb model from the start

none of that 40gb 60gb and 80gb

then again, i don't think i'll buy one at launch so...

this raises the question, what's the size of games gonna be like? i might have to upgrade my broadband service


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> money hatting



Sony is doomed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

Sony will start with a 500gb PS4 model. Games will obviously have to be limited to 50gb unless they use BDXL which i doubt


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> oh thanks, any idea on how they decide which platform to go with?
> 
> or do they just go with whoever they have the better relationship with (this will always be a factor i assume but i'm tryna figure out if there's more than relationship and popularity to the decision making) ?



Potential audience makes a huge difference.

Nippon Ichi Software for instance primarily does big releases on Playstation consoles, because they primarily make games for the Japanese audience, and then if there is enough demand they might get an english port.

Your not going to see an NIS title ever the X-box release because no in Japan cares about it. As many consoles as Microsoft has sold this generation, only Western Gamers care about it where as the Playstation is popular among Eastern Gamers and some Western Gamers.

Capcom is more likely to make exclusive games for the Playstation 4 then the Nextbox, but they'll likely make some several multi-platform games from Capcom as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2013)

>Capcom
>Exclusives


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

^yeah well, no one said that. only questioned the quotes used in that article and what they meant in relation to the game's availability in other platforms.

you shouldn't use words like "building for specific hardware" and "we're trying to use this specific hardware's capabilities and unique services"

if the game's gonna be available somewhere else too.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Wan (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sony will start with a 500gb PS4 model. Games will obviously have to be limited to 50gb unless they use BDXL which i doubt



I wonder if both cutting-edge consoles using Blu-ray drives will motivate publishers to release PC games on Blu-ray as well, much like how Xbox and PS2 using DVDs helped PCs move from CD-ROM to DVD.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

wait, so both will use blue-ray? does that mean sony will get a cut from microsoft?


----------



## Corruption (Mar 1, 2013)

Oman said:


> I wonder if both cutting-edge consoles using Blu-ray drives will motivate publishers to release PC games on Blu-ray as well, much like how Xbox and PS2 using DVDs helped PCs move from CD-ROM to DVD.



I don't think so since all PC games are installed and you don't have to run the game off the disc.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> wait, so both will use blue-ray? does that mean sony will get a cut from microsoft?



Yes, Sony and other companies that hold Bluray patents.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2013)

You know, what's funny about that. Sony will actually make more money on each X-box 720 sold at the beginning of this generation then they will make on every PS4 sold at the beginning of this generation.

In fact Sony will make more money on each Xbox-720 sold than Microsoft will at first.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2013)

Xbox is confident they'll be at the top again and it won't matter.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Xbox is confident they'll be at the top again and it won't matter.



i doubt it won't matter, specially if sony ain't selling at a huge loss like they did at first with the ps3. this could help them get some sort of balance into the books

besides, i don't know what being "at the top again" means, didn't the ps3 ultimately outsell the xbox?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2013)

The PS3 apparently sold 1 million more consoles as of now, but I think with the Kinect the Xbox made far more profit, no? I'm not speaking like I know the stats.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

don't get me wrong fraust, i just thought your post was curious

i mean, regardless of how much more profit you're making, your competitor getting a cut of your check is something that will always matter, specially when they're actually moving more units than you

but yeah the kinect was quite profitable


----------



## Corruption (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm certain the 360 made more profit. Between Kinect, Xbox Live, and cheaper manufacturing costs.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 1, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Their franchises are superior and they're more competent than Sega in general.



Their franchises have that magic as well as the console to which they make it on. It won't have the same impact as people want to believe.

And it's kinda weird to me that people think that Nintendo should move out of the console business when most times their competitors copy their ideas and also the fact that Nintendo builds more sturdy consoles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Wouldn't expect anything worth your money till 2015ish.


----------



## ragna2400 (Mar 2, 2013)

It took me 6 years to get a ps3. It'll probably take longer to get a ps4 lol. I'm gonna buy the other consoles I haven't got first. -_-


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

xbox is not on top. They lost to Wii and Ps3...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Sony making money from every Xbox sold is pretty funny.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

>xbox on the top
>again


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> xbox is not on top. They lost to Wii and Ps3...



And the Ps3 lost to the wii 
Nice move on nintendo's part to get rid of all of those old game cube parts.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

The Wii outsold the PS3 but it is somewhat of a dead end for Nintendo in the sense that the people satisfied with a PS3 will more than likely buy a PS4. The people satisfied with the Wii are apparently not interested in the WiiU ( TBH I haven't been keeping up with the sales, is it doing well?).


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> TBH I haven't been keeping up with the sales, is it doing well?



Since 2013 started, it's not looking good for WiiU sales. PS4 coming out won't help either. Hence all the talk about Nintendo becoming solely a software company.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Serves them right, that's what happens when you alienate the group of people who are more likely to return as customers.

I remember when I said the Wii U would go the way of the Dreamcast and some individuals scoffed. Ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Since 2013 started, it's not looking good for WiiU sales. PS4 coming out won't help either. Hence all the talk about Nintendo becoming solely a software company.



That talk has always existed because everyone wants to play Nintendo games but don't want to buy their home consoles for whatever reason.

The chances of Nintendo becoming software only are slim to none.



Gunners said:


> I remember when I said the Wii U would go the way of the Dreamcast and some individuals scoffed. Ha-ha-ha.



Except it won't? lol

The low sales are attributed to very few games coming out right now, on top of it being a new console and this time of the year being very slow for video games in general. 

The Dreamcast was killed by the PS2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That talk has always existed because everyone wants to play Nintendo games but don't want to buy their home consoles for whatever reason.
> 
> The chances of Nintendo becoming software only are slim to none.
> 
> ...


The anomaly that is the PS2
Thing was hard to make games for and still sold like crazy.
Because... games.
Which ps4 doesn't seem like it will have.
Hell the ps3 barely has any compared to the ps2.
Looking at the blunders Sony makes you could actually say it was pure luck they got to 3 before blowing it.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The anomaly that is the PS2
> Thing was hard to make games for and still sold like crazy.
> Because... games.
> Which ps4 doesn't seem like it will have.
> ...



Actually it was the fact that it could play DVD's which got everybody crazy about it. Sony will more that likely recover now that they've built a better console and they still didn't lose their third party support. Strong first party titles as well as third party plus a easy to develop for console.  That's a deadly combination. Microsoft is going to get shot down now because no longer will the PS4 suffer from the ports.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Since 2013 started, it's not looking good for WiiU sales. PS4 coming out won't help either. Hence all the talk about Nintendo becoming solely a software company.



You must have been missing out on 2011 when the Vita was announced during the 3DS's struggle. Claims like "lol 3DS iz so doomed, last Nintendo portable until the Vita makes it irrelevant, hahahahha i can get better hardware at the same price unlike the 3DS lol! Nintendo Got Pwnd!" were abundant until the *gasp* GAMES (MK7, SM3DLand, MHTri-G in japan) revived it and made it's early statement look pitiful at their finest. 



Gunners said:


> remember when I said the Wii U would go the way of the Dreamcast and some individuals scoffed. Ha-ha-ha.



Keep telling yourself that once the holidays turns up for the Wii U (since there's a chance Nintendo's definitely going to go all out there unlike last year). Nintendo's 1st party IPs will be enough to make that claim look utterly fruitless (like right now) in the future. Just like the Wii to PS3 & 3DS to Vita spectators.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Actually it was the fact that it could play DVD's which got everybody crazy about it. Sony will more that likely recover now that they've built a better console and they still didn't lose their third party support. Strong first party titles as well as third party plus a easy to develop for console.  That's a deadly combination. Microsoft is going to get shot down now because no longer will the PS4 suffer from the ports.



Xbox can do the same.
and I wouldn't say it has a strong first party.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

Nintendo could lose 100 million a year every year for the next hundred years and still be a console manufacturer.....

Stop propagating this software company shit.....

And that's just they're warchest. If they ever sell off their IPs, each one would last them another 10 years...

Of course, people are idiots and think a 100 million dollar nintendo loss = nintendo doomed and Sony 1+ billion $ losses =psshh its sony


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

People are still hopeful? If I remember this incident in a few years time I'll come back with a ''I told you so'' ha-ha-ha comment. The most damning thing about the Wii U is the fact that no one is talking about it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Xbox can do the same.
> and I wouldn't say it has a strong first party.



Besides Uncharted & GOW, i can't remember the last time Sony's 1st party givings sold like gangbusters since Sony mostly sells off of third party support.



> People are still hopeful? If I remember this incident in a few years time I'll come back with a ''I told you so'' ha-ha-ha comment. The most damning thing about the Wii U is the fact that no one is talking about it.



Again, 3DS to Vita would like to have a tea party with you.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Nintendo operates in millions while Sony and Microsoft operate in billions. That's because Nintendo is solely video games while Sony and Microsoft are more than their gaming divisions. Nintendo needs a lot less money to keep itself running.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Again, 3DS to Vita would like to have a tea party with you.


What does the 3DS and Vita have to do with anything?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> What does the 3DS and Vita have to do with anything?



3DS was "flopping" and people were proclaiming that the Vita would destroy the 3DS. 

Then, you know, Nintendo released games and all the badmouthing stopped while the Vita sank into obscurity.

That's the thing. Once Nintendo releases their heavy hitters success is guaranteed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> What does the 3DS and Vita have to do with anything?



What Death kun said. 



Death-kun said:


> 3DS was "flopping" and people were proclaiming that the Vita would destroy the 3DS.
> 
> Then, you know, Nintendo released games and all the badmouthing stopped while the Vita sank into obscurity.
> 
> That's the thing. Once Nintendo releases their heavy hitters success is guaranteed.



And let's not forget the Wii/360 to PS3 "lol Xbox 1.5" and DS pre-Lite to PSP statements as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Iwata asks : hurr



Gunners said:


> What does the 3DS and Vita have to do with anything?



You're playing with fire man.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

Patcher seems like a reasonable person when I watch his video's and shit, but then i see his headlines and think, "what the fuck "


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> People are still hopeful? If I remember this incident in a few years time I'll come back with a ''I told you so'' ha-ha-ha comment. The most damning thing about the Wii U is the fact that no one is talking about it.


Nobody is talking about it because there is no reason to talk about it. There are no games to play.

I'm not one to say Nintendo is going out of business. I'm just bored of what they have done with the Wii and not interested in what they have announced for the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Nobody is talking about it because there is no reason to talk about it. There are no games to play.



Basically this.

Once more games come out there will be reason to talk about it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Basically this.
> 
> Once more games come out there will be reason to talk about it.



Exactly. I mean who would after two months of nothing notable released yet, and little marketing? 

Yep. I almost expect the next Mario Kart to hit the Wii U this year, provided that it's development shouldn't take forever given the simple yet fun track designs. Though anything can happen really. 

But one things for sure, Nintendo bringing MK, 3D Mario, and SSB to E3 this year signals that they're definitely serious about dropping their bombs unlike last year's horse shit due to delays and such. MS & Sony will do the same thing too i expect.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 2, 2013)

I can't wait for WiiU to be the choice console for platformers/horror games again. The wii was godlike for horror and platfomers and to know play them in HD, oh god yes.

I also finally found a station with a wiiU and played Rayman, holy shit I didn't realized how improved the graphics where and the art direction and that Brave chic. Ohmergawd. 

WiiU tablet felt nice and the resistive touchscreen was surprisingly easy on the fingers (not like the DS touchscreen at all).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because... games.
> Which ps4 doesn't seem like it will have.



Why does it seem like that? Almost every game that's supposed to be  next gen has been confirmed for PS4 

And then there's games like KZ Shadowfall, inFamous 2nd Son, DriveClub and the yet to be confirmed next uncharted since naughty dog was split into 2 teams, one working on Last of Us and the other supposedly on Drake's next adventure

Then you have third party studios claiming they will strongly support it and Capcom going as far as saying deep down is trying to take advantage of PS4's capabilities and unique services

Surely not all will be launch titles but I don't see why at this point you'd say it looks like PS4 won't have games


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 2, 2013)

I find it funny that people compare the vita and 3DS to wii u and next generation consoles. They are not the same situations and market. 

The thing that might save the wii u this holiday is a price cut and not games and even that won't help them much. Sony and Microsoft with their strong 3rd part will eat them alive. And I believe that Microsoft and Sony can be more flexible on their pricing with their online based subscriptions. 

Price cut did marvels for the 3DS. I believe it's 199$ for XL and 150$ for the classic vs 250$ for wifi only vita with lackluster of games library. after the price cut in Japan,vita are currently selling out of stock.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Also, whoever is handling advertising right now for Nintendo should be fired.

And Steve, what makes you so sure that lackluster launch titles are going to be able to contend with proper Nintendo first party games (NSMB isn't a heavy hitter, Nintendo) such as 3D Mario, Mario Kart, and whatever else Nintendo has up their sleeves? Only diehard fans and people with lots of disposable income are going to be getting PS4s and 720s right at launch, just like how only the most diehard fans bought the WiiU at launch. 

This E3 and holiday season are definitely going to be a vicious battleground. Nintendo better not pull any punches.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, whoever is handling advertising right now for Nintendo should be fired.



And Sega.

And Konami when it's not Metal Gear related.

And Capcom.

And Sony.

I could go on.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

What is the point of your post?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I find it funny that people compare the vita and 3DS to wii u and next generation consoles. They are not the same situations and market.
> 
> The thing that might save the wii u this holiday is a price cut *and not games* and even that won't help them much. Sony and Microsoft with their strong 3rd part will eat them alive. And I believe that Microsoft and Sony can be more flexible on their pricing with their online based subscriptions.
> 
> Price cut did marvels for the 3DS. I believe it's 199$ for XL and 150$ for the classic vs 250$ for wifi only vita with lackluster of games library. after the price cut in Japan,vita are currently selling out of stock.



Typo?  Of course games will save it, Nintendo's 1st party IPs are not to be underestimated some of their past track records at breaking 300k sales (despite some exceptions like Metroid Other M). The PS3 had stronger third party support and announcements back then and even in post-launch it never even made a dent to the Wii due to the higher price tag and other botched launch prospects, plus the Xbox brand isn't even popular at all in Japan unlike the West so lets not expect big numbers from there to hurt Nintendo even with the superior Xbox 360 versions of third party titles. 

Price cut wasn't the only thing that helped the 3DS. There was also the influx of Nintendo's big games that have mass media appeal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

is bayonetta 2 scheduled to come out this year?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What is the point of your post?




*Spoiler*: _Take a wild guess_ 



Advertisement for any game that's not your average triple A mainstream cock of the walk is diddly fucking non-existent.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> is bayonetta 2 scheduled to come out this year?



Idk, ask Kamiya.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Ah, well, I'm not talking about advertising for the games themselves, I'm talking about Nintendo actually advertising their brand new console that they want people to buy. The Wii had tons of commercials and ads, but I've seen none for the WiiU for months.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Wii would like 2 play ads >>>>>> dubstep BS crap.

Probably because they didn't have the software available to justify more ads for the console's existence after two months of ZIP.  Hopefully we'll see more, because so far i'm really digging the PS4 ads online.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

well when are we going to see these software!?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Nintendo Directs + gaming expos.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Idk, ask Kamiya.



The one who's not making the game?

Sure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Really? I was unaware.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Really? I was unaware.....



Forgot about Wonderful 101 already?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

Kamiya is not directing the game. He's working on W101. Bayonetta 2 is handled by Hashimoto


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Oooooooooohhhhhhh i must have confused the two then lol.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Typo?  Of course games will save it, Nintendo's 1st party IPs are not to be underestimated some of their past track records at breaking 300k sales (despite some exceptions like Metroid Other M). The PS3 had stronger third party support and announcements back then and even in post-launch it never even made a dent to the Wii due to the higher price tag and other botched launch prospects, plus the Xbox brand isn't even popular at all in Japan unlike the West so lets not expect big numbers from there to hurt Nintendo even with the superior Xbox 360 versions of third party titles.
> 
> Price cut wasn't the only thing that helped the 3DS. There was also the influx of Nintendo's big games that have mass media appeal.



Nintendo 1st party are heavy hitters of course,but they didn't save the GameCube or the N64. Games are important but they won't save the wii u by them selves. Advertising and price are equally if not more important. 

Take the wii for example,it's success was instantaneous following it's buzz among casuals as a console "that makes you lose weight" and it was rather cheap launching at 250$ as far as I remember. Everybody was able to afford one and it was a hit with soccer moms and families in general which resulted in its succes. The games that sold the most on the wii as well where new IP's such as wii sports,wii sport resort,wii fit. 

The ps3 failed on the other hand because it faced huge criticism at launch ("get a second job" and "ps3 has no games" comes to mind) and the advertising was pathetic. Sony thought the console would sell itself. And the price was beyond ludicrous at the time. 

So even if the wii u had its first party IP's,don't expect Sony and Microsoft to stand by and let Nintendo have all the glory. Unlike wii u,Playstation 4 and new box are considered by many to be "next gen". They are home to titles like call of duty,elder scrolls,FIFA,Halo,gran turismo. And are generally considered better for multiplayer by some. and there is generally more excitement for new consoles fresh on the market. 

As for 3DS vs vita,I doubt that the 3DS awesome game library would sell it at a 250$ price tag as before. Vita now is facing the same problem,and it has been fixed in Japan for now. Vita is flying of shelves fast at a 200$ price tag.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

The N64 and GameCube weren't mega successful for various reasons, but the games (or lack thereof) weren't among those reasons. The only reason those systems sold as much as they did was because of the Nintendo games. The WiiU offers a "traditional" gaming experience. Actual non-waggle controller, HD graphics, regular sized discs with blu-ray equivalent capacity, etc. An account-based online system is also on the way. It's able to offer most of what the PS3 and 360 can and more. All that's left are the games, and Nintendo knows how to make those (though they should make them faster).

The N64 was smitten by its use of cartridges and the GameCube felt the full wrath of the PS2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

EVERYONE felt the full wrath of the PS2 last gen  and no wonder, it was the goat 

ALSO,


The day devs design their games around how much they can suck money out of consumers instead of good game design, is the day i get really mad


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 2, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i doubt it won't matter, specially if sony ain't selling at a huge loss like they did at first with the ps3. this could help them get some sort of balance into the books
> 
> besides, i don't know what being "at the top again" means, didn't the ps3 ultimately outsell the xbox?



Take that with a grain of salt. They don't even sell X-boxes in Japan, which effectively shuts them out of the world's largest gaming market, and they still outsold the PS3 for most of the generation.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The N64 and GameCube weren't mega successful for various reasons, but the games (or lack thereof) weren't among those reasons. The only reason those systems sold as much as they did was because of the Nintendo games. The WiiU offers a "traditional" gaming experience. Actual non-waggle controller, HD graphics, regular sized discs with blu-ray equivalent capacity, etc. An account-based online system is also on the way. It's able to offer most of what the PS3 and 360 can and more. All that's left are the games, and Nintendo knows how to make those (though they should make them faster).
> 
> The N64 was smitten by its use of cartridges and the GameCube felt the full wrath of the PS2.



Point is,the nintendo first party IP's didn't save them from being 3rd place or underperforming. 


Btw inu,do you think the fire breath from the dragon in "deep down" was CGI or in game? Im gonna buy that game if the shiny fire was in game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Nintendo 1st party are heavy hitters of course,but they didn't save the GameCube or the N64. Games are important but they won't save the wii u by them selves. Advertising and price are equally if not more important.
> 
> Take the wii for example,it's success was instantaneous following it's buzz among casuals as a console "that makes you lose weight" and it was rather cheap launching at 250$ as far as I remember. Everybody was able to afford one and it was a hit with soccer moms and families in general which resulted in its succes. The games that sold the most on the wii as well where new IP's such as wii sports,wii sport resort,wii fit.
> 
> ...



I agree completely. 

Yep, that's definitely the point to where the Wii struck gold with it's instant sales. 

Which i what my previous post was pointing towards exactly, high price and other factors hurting it's outcome for a while until the Slim, price cut & *gasp* moar games like XIII that sold well on the PS3 (quality aside).  

Of course Sony & MS won't, i never expected them to sit on their asses and let Nintendo take all the money obviously. The Wii U is just as much of a next gen console as much as the PS4 are XB3 are, even if many others do not see that. Which by the way, is your "many" estimate taking into account to what people on gaming sites or forums are projecting? Because Internet subjective opinions =/= mass market IRL. It is the appealing software, marketing, price that counts into making a system along term success even if the hardware weak or not. Yes, and just because there is generally more excitement for new consoles that does not rule out any chance for the Wii U to receive meaningful buzz in the future even if it's current outlook is less than stellar. 

Let's take this in face value for a second (and yes i'm going to bring up the 3DS again), the 3DS E3 2010 conference generate a hell of a lot of excitement for the hardware and many others thought it would do DS-levels of success out of the gate given the amazing software presentation that it had. However the awful 2011 launch told us otherwise along with most of the 3DS titles not being anywhere close towards getting released around the early months until the holidays and 2012. 

What i'm saying is that while a conference can generate buzz for for a dedicated console or handheld, things can't always go the way everyone thinks could happen if launch numbers smack us right in the face of whats to come. But that can mostly be attributed, provided if a couple of fuck ups from here and there appeared weeks before a console/handheld console's that end up hurting potential sales investments. However that's not to say that a great conference can't translate to great launch sales either, i can still see that somewhat happening as well.

Your right, it would be ugly to see what the how the software numbers for the 3DS fared if it's overpriced launch price tag stayed the same.  I wouldn't say "flying off the shelves" but a nice boost/bump that's better than having constant mediocre fuck at all sales.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Btw inu,do you think the fire breath from the dragon in "deep down" was CGI or in game? Im gonna buy that game if the shiny fire was in game



Everything in the trailer, including the fire effects were real time. Ono himself was a major in physics simulation and originally was a software engineer in that field. He's apart of the team working on the engine hence, why they brought him out to introduce it.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Your right, it would be ugly to see what the how the software numbers for the 3DS fared if it's overpriced launch price tag stayed the same.  I wouldn't say "flying off the shelves" but a nice boost/bump that's better than having constant mediocre fuck at all sales.



I hope both do good in sales to be honest. Even though I might not buy either of the handhelds at the moment, I'd rather see one or two "true handheld gaming systems" doing well. It gives me better hope for the future of handheld gaming. Not that I'm saying that games on android and iOS devices are bad though.



Inuhanyou said:


> Everything in the trailer, including the fire effects were real time. Ono himself was a major in physics simulation and originally was a software engineer in that field. He's apart of the team working on the engine hence, why they brought him out to introduce it.



Oh nice,I guess I'm getting it then. I want this game to play like shadow of the colossus. You just got your sword,armour,and bow and arrow to fight with. enemies have a certain weaknesses that should be exploited to be able to defeat them. I'm bored from hack and slash games and dungeon RPG's at the moment.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> 3DS was "flopping" and people were proclaiming that the Vita would destroy the 3DS.
> 
> Then, you know, Nintendo released games and all the badmouthing stopped while the Vita sank into obscurity.
> 
> That's the thing. Once Nintendo releases their heavy hitters success is guaranteed.


Who claimed the Vita would destroy the 3DS? The Vita's sales have been shit from day one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I hope both do good in sales to be honest. Even though I might not buy either of the handhelds at the moment, I'd rather see one or two "true handheld gaming systems" doing well. It gives me better hope for the future of handheld gaming. Not that I'm saying that games on android and iOS devices are bad though.







Gunners said:


> Who claimed the Vita would destroy the 3DS? The Vita's sales have been shit from day one.



Someone hasn't payed attention to the backlash that happened after it's announcement two years ago.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Take that with a grain of salt. They don't even sell X-boxes in Japan, which effectively shuts them out of the world's largest gaming market, and they still outsold the PS3 for most of the generation.



What you are saying is irrelevant, it's akin to saying ''Well I was ahead of you in the race until you overtook me in the final quarter'', should have finished the race strong. Their inability to sell in Japan is also irrelevant.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Take that with a grain of salt. They don't even sell X-boxes in Japan, which effectively shuts them out of the world's largest gaming market, and they still outsold the PS3 for most of the generation.



there's nothing to take with a grain of salt. it's pretty much what gunners said.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> As for 3DS vs vita,I doubt that the 3DS awesome game library would sell it at a 250$ price tag as before. Vita now is facing the same problem,and it has been fixed in Japan for now. Vita is flying of shelves fast at a 200$ price tag.



Gamecube experienced quick bursts in sales too the many times it dropped it's price. Just because Vita's price went down and they are selling now doesn't necessarily mean that it will keep up. They need the games.

That is what made the PS2 shit on everyone despite it being an inferior console.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> What you are saying is irrelevant, it's akin to saying ''Well I was ahead of you in the race until you overtook me in the final quarter'', should have finished the race strong. Their inability to sell in Japan is also irrelevant.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> there's nothing to take with a grain of salt. it's pretty much what gunners said.



The total sales figures you see of PS3 includes sales in Japan, which is a market the X-box 360 was locked out of. If you took away Japan's sales 360 outperformed in every market.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Gamecube experienced quick bursts in sales too the many times it dropped it's price. Just because Vita's price went down and they are selling now doesn't necessarily mean that it will keep up. They need the games.
> 
> That is what made the PS2 shit on everyone despite it being an *inferior console*.



HAHAHAHA. Powerwise maybe. But who gives a shit about that?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The total sales figures you see of PS3 includes sales in Japan, which is a market the X-box 360 was locked out of. If you took away Japan's sales 360 outperformed in every market.





do you really not realize how irrelevant that is? why would we take away japan's sales? 

xbox don't sell in japan not because they simply don't want to sell there.

fact of the matter is the ps3 outsold the xbox


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> HAHAHAHA. Powerwise maybe. But who gives a shit about that?



Not the millions and millions of people who bought it apparently.  People just wanted to play games.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The total sales figures you see of PS3 includes sales in Japan, which is a market the X-box 360 was locked out of. If you took away Japan's sales 360 outperformed in every market.


Are 360s banned in Japan?  I don't know if there is a piece of puzzle missing or your logic is just fucked up. What you're saying is no different to some greasy bum saying ''Give me a job, the only reason he's more qualified than me is because he went to University'' okay.......


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

No, but the sales are so bad that counting them makes almost no difference.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

It sold less than the PS2 did in japan for 2012  put that into perspective.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Japan prefers Sony & Nintendo moar, dats all.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

The Xbox is basically a console by westerners for westerners.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2013)

lol xbox and nipponz convo 

wasn't MGR's japanese xbox version cancelled?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> HAHAHAHA. Powerwise maybe. But who gives a shit about that?



All of the graphic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All of the graphic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here?



They are going to be rudely awakened then


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2013)

> The total sales figures you see of PS3 includes sales in Japan, which is a market the X-box 360 was locked out of. If you took away Japan's sales 360 outperformed in every market.



The 360 isn't locked out of Japan, it just doesn't sell well. In 2011 they finally reached 1.5 million units sold in Japan and most retailers stopped stocking them because no one bought them.

Your right we should take it with a grain of salt, the 360 did have a whole year head start.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

The only market Xbox really excels at is the US market. EU and Japan and everywhere else belong to Sony


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The only market Xbox really excels at is the US market. EU and Japan and everywhere else belong to Sony



That should be common knowledge, the guy is likely a blind fanboy, like those at the xboxrepublic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Not calling anybody a fanboy, just stating the facts 

Microsoft is going to have to do a lot of shit to actually gain ground in those areas. They don't really support most places outside of US and UK with Live services and rewards as far as i know. There's really no point in owning an Xbox currently over a PS3 because your just paying for online and really nothing else.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2013)

'Murica is the only market that matters. : distractedgifplease


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope sony makes some more inroads in the US this gen. They dominated with PS2 in the US, but then again they dominated everywhere with PS2.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)

PS2 was selling more than 360 in Japan. Glorious


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> PS2 was selling more than 360 in Japan. Glorious



As it should be.

PS2 master race.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

PS2 has truly cemented itself as the greatest of all time


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)

Sony should call PS4 "PS2-2"

Instant market winner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I hope sony makes some more inroads in the US this gen. They dominated with PS2 in the US, but then again they dominated everywhere with PS2.



In fact the ps2 dominated Sony.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Well yeah it was so good they became drunk with its awesomeness  the PS1 was very successful and trashed 64 and saturn, but PS2 was on a whole nother level in comparison to that.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 3, 2013)

Playstation = Good guy anti-hero
Xbox = Evil 
Wii = Butler/Maid robot?


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sony should call PS4 "PS2-2"
> 
> Instant market winner.



PS0? Doesn't really have the same ring to it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 3, 2013)

wii is the good guy
ps the anti hero
xbox evil


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sony should call PS4 "PS2-2"
> 
> Instant market winner.



or better, call it Dreamcast


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> or better, call it Dreamcast


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2013)

but seriously though, when will sega get their shit together and start making money again so we can have the Dreamcast2, been waiting for 13 years for fuck's sake


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> PS0? Doesn't really have the same ring to it.



Cawl it tha PS9!!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 3, 2013)

i remember thinking them dreamcast memory cards with the screen thing were amazing

thinking back now, i don't even know what it did


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i remember thinking them dreamcast memory cards with the screen thing were amazing
> 
> thinking back now, i don't even know what it did


It was RAD is what it did


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember that the memory card showed statuses, added gameplay features and included mini-games for certain games. Fucking Sega outWiiu'd the WiiU years ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Sega may be dead but its still here in spirit  Bringing out shitty games like Aliens Colonial Marines


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sony should call PS4 "PS2-2"
> 
> Instant market winner.



In a fanboy's wet dream, sure. 

PS2.......


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Xbox can do the same.
> and I wouldn't say it has a strong first party.



Yes but by the time Xbox came out PS2 pretty much set itself in many homes and as the developers continued to support it people continued to buy it.  

Especially the RPG fans.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2013)

I take it this thread is a pro PS thread.

I like it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I take it this thread is a pro PS thread.
> 
> I like it.



Mainly because Nextbox isn't out yet so there isn't anything to talk about.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goPduGKpcIE[/YOUTUBE]

How amazing would it be if PS4 had this start up


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I take it this thread is a pro PS thread.
> 
> I like it.


Granted 

There ain't any choice here though. Who would want to be pro terrible WiiU or Evilbox.

If only Sega was back, then maybe...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a pro gaming thread.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2013)

^And PS2 had the most.  PS4 is sure to follow but they won't be seeing such crazy exclusives again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course not, but i can bet you that they will have the most exclusives between PS4 and 720


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course they will ^


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of course not, but i can bet you that they will have the most exclusives between PS4 and 720



Why would i bet that with you when anybody who plays games know that fact


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> ^And PS2 had the most.  PS4 is sure to follow but they won't be seeing such crazy exclusives again.



If we want to be that way PC has the most games followed by Nintendo.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nintendo has the most franchises exclusive to them but they aren't exactly brought out very often compared to the constant Mario games so it matters not.

PC is irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

What we need is a massively overhauled sequel to Metroid Prime Hunters, basically a Metroid game with a Prime-level story and tons of different, customizable characters to use in online multiplayer. 

Coming to both 3DS and WiiU, and they can play online with each other.

That would be Nintendo's killer counter to the typical FPS scene.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nintendo needs a lot more things.  I think they should bring out all the franchises they made over the decades  the Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nintendo has the most franchises exclusive to them but they aren't exactly brought out very often compared to the constant Mario games so it matters not.
> 
> PC is irrelevant to this discussion.



Nintendo has the most games altogether is what I'm saying.
Pc is never irrelevant, because that is what is used to make the games on these systems : hurr


----------



## Wan (Mar 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yes but by the time Xbox came out PS2 pretty much set itself in many homes and as the developers continued to support it people continued to buy it.
> 
> Especially the *Japanese *RPG fans.



Fixed.  Because Fable, Knights of the Old Republic, Morrowind.   Part of why the PS3 faltered may be related to how JRPGs seemed to decline on consoles with this past generation.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

tbh, Nintendo could dominate if they brought out all of their franchises. They'd at least be able to claim originality and variety once again. 

Not every game has to sell millions and jillions of units, Nintendo.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo has the most games altogether is what I'm saying.


The thing is it doesn't matter they have all those games when we aren't even seeing them on the console. Hell nintendo fans had to plead and beg to get Pandora's tower, Xenoblade and the Last Story to come to the west.  I mean it's pretty ridiculous,  Nintendo shouldn't act as if they are doing their consumers favors. Hell the same market they jumped on left them in the dust to rot and it's the same dedicated fans from the beginning that is currently saving them.

They need to feed them till the stomachs burst.  And i ain't talking about giving Namco starfox and that crap but literally in house stuff using the best people giving the fans what they have been screaming for .

Except F-Zero...they can work with Sega on that one 





> Pc is never irrelevant, because that is what is used to make the games on these systems : hurr



Touche pussy cat.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Not every game has to sell millions and jillions of units, Nintendo.



That shit doesn't fly in modern gaming, brah.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2013)

If they are not worried they need to consider digital content for some of those games they think might not sell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

FUCK. I know i forgot something

gotta preorder pandora's tower BRB


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2013)

anyone getting tomb raider?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

just a matter of picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think Nintendo in term of making new IP's "JRPG" they made a good job on the Wii but they need to communicate better inside the company. NoA are run by bitches who we had to beg for them to release the trio.. The Last Story is a potential franchise seller for them if they can market that better. Xenoblade/Xeno is going to do well and Pandora Tower brand is something I dunno what they can do. It is the weakest one with some bright spots.


----------



## Wan (Mar 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think Nintendo in term of making new IP's "JRPG" they made a good job on the Wii but they need to communicate better inside the company. NoA are run by bitches who we had to beg for them to release the trio.. The Last Story is a potential franchise seller for them if they can market that better. Xenoblade/Xeno is going to do well and Pandora Tower brand is something I dunno what they can do. It is the weakest one with some bright spots.



Actually from what I heard, the decision to keep Xenoblade, Last Story, etc., from America was not up to Nintendo of America; it was not a "Reggie decision".  It was Nintendo of Japan that didn't want to share the games with the US for whatever reason.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

NoA job is to fight for us.. I do still blame them. NoE did a better job with the situation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

wtf and why the fuck would that be? They shared it with the US after all. And another thing, Sony JP did the same fucking thing with Demon's Souls. WHY THE FUCK DOES JAPAN GET A SAY IN WHAT WE GET?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtf and why the fuck would that be? They shared it with the US after all. And another thing, Sony JP did the same fucking thing with Demon's Souls. WHY THE FUCK DOES JAPAN GET A SAY IN WHAT WE GET?



I guess it's because they are made over  there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtf and why the fuck would that be? They shared it with the US after all. And another thing, Sony JP did the same fucking thing with Demon's Souls. WHY THE FUCK DOES JAPAN GET A SAY IN WHAT WE GET?



Because we nuked them twice with nuclear bombs?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

You know...i'm mad enough to ignore how offensive that might sound to a japanese right now


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That shit doesn't fly in modern gaming, brah.



10 MILLION UNITS+ OR SEPPUKU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You know...i'm mad enough to ignore how offensive that might sound to a japanese right now



I'm more surprised that they didn't stop trading with us after that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

well cause we rebuilt their entire country for them?


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> well cause we rebuilt their entire country for them?



After you burned it to ashes?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2013)

> In an interview with Sony Computer Entertainment Europe PlayStation boss Jim Ryan revealed that PlayStation Plus take-up has trebled over the last 12 months, and Sony is keen to keep the momentum up for the release of its next-generation console, the PlayStation 4, explaining:
> 
> “We’re very happy with the service that we’ve been able to offer with PS Plus,”-”It’s been really well received  the value is quite extraordinary and the take-up has trebled over the course of the past year.”
> 
> “We definitely see that as a core part of the way forward. We’re not yet in a position to disclose our plans for the future of PlayStation Plus, but there will definitely be a prominent role to play for it in the PlayStation 4 landscape.”



so the existence of Playstation Plus implies that Sony should keep their free of charge playstation network services too. which would be great news if true.

it won't make much difference for me because i'm sure to get playstation plus but i've heard a few people say they're gonna switch to playstation if they keep their free of charge network services, some people ain't trying to pay for live anymore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

PS4 could end up being 25% as good as PS2 and half as good as PS1 if Sony keeps this up


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2013)

saying all the right things


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm more surprised that they didn't stop trading with us after that.



#1 trade doesn't work that way.

 #2 The US bombed them into the stone age. Aside from the nukes we fire bombed almost everyone of their cities.

#3 We kept General McArthur there for years where his main duty was overseeing the reconstruction of the Japanese economy. Japan would be Third world or a province of China if we didn't help them rebuild


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

Why do you have to come in and clean up after what i say?  your not my mom


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 4, 2013)

I wonder who slept with who within Sony and Ubisoft, because Ubisoft might as well confess that they are Sony's bitch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

why do you say that?


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> why do you say that?



Because the best versions of Assassin's Creed IV and Watch_Dogs seem to be happening on the PS4 (not to mention the exclusive content on the PS3 and PS4 versions of ACIV).

Come on man, I shouldn't have to point it out for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

The PS4 versions of aforementioned games will look/run moderately better and probably have the PS4 social features integrated in. There's not much else that separates them from the other versions.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why do you have to come in and clean up after what i say?  your not my mom



Go to your room.


----------



## Wan (Mar 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The PS4 versions of aforementioned games will look/run moderately better and probably have the PS4 social features integrated in. There's not much else that separates them from the other versions.



Apparently ACIV will have an extra hour of gameplay on the PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> Apparently ACIV will have an extra hour of gameplay on the PS4.



The PS3 version will too, just like the PS3 version of AC3. It's usually a DLC that you can buy otherwise at a later time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> #1 trade doesn't work that way.
> 
> #2 The US bombed them into the stone age. Aside from the nukes we fire bombed almost everyone of their cities.
> 
> #3 We kept General McArthur there for years where his main duty was overseeing the reconstruction of the Japanese economy. Japan would be Third world or a province of China if we didn't help them rebuild


1. Actually it can. 

2. All the more reason
3. After we bombed them to the stone age, they can stop trading anytime they want, just like they can not give us certain games that was the point.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> PS4 could end up being 25% as good as PS2 and half as good as PS1 if Sony keeps this up



It doesn't have be half as good as either, being better than the PS3 would be more than enough for me. 

But in the end it will still be PS2 > all the rest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

He's still going


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2013)

@Ultimania

Its not Sony's fault though. Can you blame them when the PS4 is all around better and more powerful than the next casualbox?


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> @Ultimania
> 
> Its not Sony's fault though. Can you blame them when the PS4 is all around better and more powerful than the next casualbox?



Did I ever say that I'm blaming Sony or Ubisoft? Ubisoft made the right choice.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just wondering,which one of you bastards have eber attended a console launch event?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 6, 2013)

That dude is very... devoted...


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2013)

> Just wondering,just one of you bastards have attended a console launch event?



You would have a hard time finding people, I was 13 when the 360 first came out and 14 for the ps3.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2013)

Hahaha , i was so expecting this to come XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

well whether they do it or not is a different story


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ps vita fans,rejoice! 



60k sold this week!


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> well whether they do it or not is a different story



True, I fully expect micro-transactions in every console game EA makes.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Ps vita fans,rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> 60k sold this week!



It's not like it benefits us westerners.  Unfortunately.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's not like it benefits us westerners.  Unfortunately.



I'm pretty sure they are bound to cut the price one way or another in the west. They can make tons of profit with their overpriced vita memory cards.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2013)

Most people don't have a problem with the price of the system, it's the memory card prices that are bullshit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Ps vita fans,rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> 60k sold this week!


Good sales indeed ,where those affected by some special price cut/limited editions ?

Imo is till no good as long Vita doesnt sales good outside Japan, since in japan handleds are big deal, the problem are outside sales which are poor afaik. 




Solaris said:


> True, I fully expect micro-transactions in every console game EA makes.



This, im never trusting the company that ruined literally every good game got in their fucking cursed hands , im almost 100% sure that they will go full retard with microtransaction bs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

Peter Moore sounds very pissed about that (apparently fake) Dead Space Visceral Videogamer.com article  And i can't say i particularly disagree with his assessment, although his company does have a part in this.

In between "datgames journalism" and "typical corporate execs", the video game's industry is a not so nice place these days. A part of it is a side effect of getting so big, but another part is down to pure shamelessness.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2013)

EA or not, I love it when professional people in the industry blatantly call on Kotaku's sensationalized bullshit.

Then again it doesn't really top Kamiya when he told one of its writers to fuck off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

"Do you eat shit?"


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 6, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Good sales indeed ,where those affected by some special price cut/limited editions ?
> 
> Imo is till no good as long Vita doesnt sales good outside Japan, since in japan handleds are big deal, the problem are outside sales which are poor afaik.



Japan got a price cut and it's currently sitting at 200$ right now over there.also,games that are big over there like senran kagura(?) and phantasy star online 2 are being released for the system.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually, Phantasy Star and Senran Kagura were just released during this past week, which is probably why the Vita sales saw a significant boost. Senran Kagura sold 90,000-ish and Phantasy Star sold 60,000-ish.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, Phantasy Star and Senran Kagura were just released during this past week, *which is probably why the Vita sales saw a significant boost*. Senran Kagura sold 90,000-ish and Phantasy Star sold 60,000-ish.



Combination of both, Soul Sacrifice is making quite the buzz and it's coming very soon. It's a good time to lower the price for the console is all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, Phantasy Star and Senran Kagura were just released during this past week, which is probably why the Vita sales saw a significant boost. Senran Kagura sold 90,000-ish and Phantasy Star sold 60,000-ish.



PS is more PC than anything however even if it's free.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol EA. Only retarded idiots buy your shit anyway.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2013)

> Xbox 360  -----      282 units


Still too much.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 7, 2013)

Tomb Raider is like assassins Creed and Uncharted morphed into one game.

Love it


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Avalanche Studios On DRM: ‘It treats our fans like criminals, which they are not’
*


*Take-Two: New GTA every two years would degrade series value*



I wish more gaming companies thought this way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

CDPROJECTRED as well, along with activision(ironically) on used games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

*PS4 reveal ad most watched youtube video in Febuary with 26 million views*




The hype is definitely there  Let's hope it translates to sales


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *PS4 reveal ad most watched youtube video in Febuary with 26 million views*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very impressive at least when compared to The wii u one which is at 9 million views after 2 years. 

But on other news,patcher predicted that the next box will sell the most next generation with Playstation coming in second. Wii u winning next generation confirmed?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

patchers a retarded fuck nugget


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

He apparently said that WiiU would sell 50 million units, PS4 and 720 would sell around 90 million units each, andthen went on to say that, for no reason, this would be the last console generation.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *PS4 reveal ad most watched youtube video in Febuary with 26 million views*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe people watched it multiple times trying to look for the console?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 10, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *Avalanche Studios On DRM: ?It treats our fans like criminals, which they are not?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Grand theft Auto 3, Vice city and San Andreas were released pretty close to each other. 

But hey they make these games so damn big nowadays and there's DLC to give the game more life.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> He apparently said that WiiU would sell 50 million units, PS4 and 720 would sell around 90 million units each, andthen went on to say that, for no reason, this would be the last console generation.



It's best not to take Patcher seriously.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

Flop flop mothertrucker that is Patcher these days.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

> Sony revealed the PS4 at an event in New York last month and it managed to impress a lot of industry people. Linus Blomberg, CTO and Co-founder of Avalanche Studios, is one of them.
> 
> He told us that due to the competition from mobile platforms, and due to the fact that PCs have overtaken consoles by a large amount when it comes to performance, a new console cycle was needed desperately.
> 
> ...





I love these statements.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Well its not just him. Carmack has said the same kind of thing.

Basically because of fixed spec requirements, little to no overhead and evolving development tools, they can optimize to a much greater extent than on the PC platform to make games on par with the high end PC platform games for years. 

That's what they mean. Not that the consoles components themselves will be more powerful than PC components for years. Besides the ram, those aren't even more powerful right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *PS4 reveal ad most watched youtube video in Febuary with 26 million views*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That ad is pretty bad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

Would it be audacious of me to claim that the PS4 sounds like nearly every hardcore gamer's wet dream?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Would it be audacious of me to claim that the PS4 sounds like nearly every hardcore gamer's wet dream?



They said the same thing about the ps3.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Would it be audacious of me to claim that the PS4 sounds like nearly every hardcore gamer's wet dream?



This could be a biblical truth


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's best not to take Patcher seriously.



Oh, I know that already. He's a troll who says anything and everything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They said the same thing about the ps3.



You already forgot about the PS Vita? 



steveht93 said:


> This could be a biblical truth


----------



## Wan (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> patchers a retarded fuck nugget



When you have all his business contacts and make 6 figures doing what he does, then you have the right to call him retarded. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> They said the same thing about the ps3.



Except the PS4 is actually looking to be _well designed_ this time around.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 10, 2013)

Unless there are overheating issues. Yellow light of death anyone?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Unless there are overheating issues. Yellow light of death anyone?



I got about 3 red rings of death with my X-batch. The first 2 forced me to sent that shit to the factory but on the third, I managed to fix that shit myself since it was mostly dust gathering. It's surprisingly easy to open these consoles, never done that shit before.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Unless there are overheating issues. Yellow light of death anyone?



It could be a bit of a problem, the PS4's last minute RAM upgrade could throw a hammer in the works.  Luckily, I trust Sony enough to adjust the cooling for the change as they don't want to mess up with this console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I got about 3 red rings of death with my X-batch. The first 2 forced me to sent that shit to the factory but on the third, I managed to fix that shit myself since it was mostly dust gathering. It's surprisingly easy to open these consoles, never done that shit before.



Try opening a Nintendo Wii


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

YLOD and RROD aren't happening in any major capacity this gen. Nintendo made sure of it with purposefully under-powering their system. Sony is going for a full course APU which will maximize efficiency with lower wattage and heating draw, and Durango is going to be on a SOC which works well in 360 as it stands now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

How much does the APU that the PS4 uses cost?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

There is no APU like the one Sony uses on the market. Neither AMD nor anyone else sell APU on that scale. AMD's highest power APU's come in at 600gflops max. Granted on that scale, its about 4x more powerful than the 360, but its still very weak in comparison to the PS4 APU and doesn't have any of the customizations that PS4's APU architecture has.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> There is no APU like the one Sony uses on the market. Neither AMD nor anyone else sell APU on that scale. AMD's highest power APU's come in at 600gflops max. Granted on that scale, its about 4x more powerful than the 360, but its still very weak in comparison to the PS4 APU and doesn't have any of the customizations that PS4's APU architecture has.



PS4's projected price point 1300$


Asa-Kun said:


> You already forgot about the PS Vita?



What is that?


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> PS4's projected price point 1300$



About as likely as a Zelda game on PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> About as likely as a Zelda game on PS4.



[YOUTUBE]IH2w2l1JTs4[/YOUTUBE]
Never forget.

Sounds about right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> PS4's projected price point 1300$



Its supposed to make it cheaper  Because Sony does not have to manufacture so many components. They can close a lot of factories just by combining their GPU and CPU(its the APU) into one unit, so they don't have to have multiple centers for each of them when doing large scale manufacturing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its supposed to make it cheaper  Because Sony does not have to manufacture so many components. They can close a lot of factories just by combining their GPU and CPU(its the APU) into one unit, so they don't have to have multiple centers for each of them when doing large scale manufacturing.



899 Us dollars then.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 10, 2013)

I wonder how much money sony will lose for each PS4 sold.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

If they are smart they will price it so its good for the consumer and good for them. No high end PC components this time, except maybe that 8gb of GDDR5 ram. That's even beyond high end PC's right now. I wonder how long it'll be before graphics cards have 8gb..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

So 6*69*()USD then. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jk jk! :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

399 and that's my final offer


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 11, 2013)

Pach on Nintendo


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2013)

Zelda on teh PS4?? No thanks.  Lol, I threw up a little.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2013)

Zelda on PS4? Yes please.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd actually play a Zelda game if it were on another console. I can't seem to want a Wii/U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

But would it be a zelda game on another console?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

It would be the best Zelda game. Without useless gimmick, superior presentation and with normal joystick.

But it's nintendon't, they will kill Miyamoto then lose their only serious game series.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder how much money sony will lose for each PS4 sold.



about as much they'll be making for each xbox720 sold


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2013)

Wait. Zelda is a serious game? I thought it was a green Mario clone with swords?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 11, 2013)

Zelda on PS4? Santa Monica purchased Darksiders IP finally?

I would say Okami 2 but that's not Resident Fighter: Bro Edition.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Zelda on PS4? Yes please.



No port begging allowed, save that shizz for gamefaqs lololol. 

@Fraust. I would also like Uncharted 4 on my big ass Ipad screen with no buttons. But apparently we can't always get what we want, so it's either Wii U or bust. r

@Hatti. Yeeeees.....let that self-entitled haterade flow right through you.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 11, 2013)

Why can't gaming just move on to the superior iOS and ditch these stupid consoles with their gimmicky waggle shit? 

Squeenix knows whats up.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Squareenix also have publish three games that revolve around FF-13.A series that people don't seem to like. They aren't exactly the pioneers for great decisions.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Why can't gaming just move on to the superior iOS and ditch these stupid consoles with their gimmicky waggle shit?
> 
> Squeenix knows whats up.



God this kid knows whats up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Squareenix also have publish three games that revolve around FF-13.A series that people don't seem to like. They aren't exactly the pioneers for great decisions.



Money has to come from somewhere.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait. Zelda is a serious game? I thought it was a green Mario clone with swords?


Sarcasm or stupidity?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Money has to come from somewhere.



If they want money all they need to do is bring on those HD remakes of games fans have been screaming at them for years. And if they are worried about the shipping costs and all that just make the thing available digitally.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I'd actually play a Zelda game if it were on another console. I can't seem to want a Wii/U.



I'm in the same boat, haven't played a Zelda game since Majora's Mask due to not having a Gamecube or Wii.  Not planning on getting a Wii U anytime soon.


----------



## RogerMD (Mar 12, 2013)

Not sure if any1 read or cares for this but.. 

*Playstation 4 Expected To Lose To Xbox 720 In Next Gen Console Wars*
"The Playstation 4 might be getting most of the attention these days, but an industry analyst speaking at SXSW believes that the Xbox 720 will eventually be the victor in the next generation console wars.

Wedbush Securities analyst Michael Pachter gave a presentation in which he laid out why Microsoft?s newest console would eventually be out Sony?s.

Pachter said that the Xbox 720 will be able to beat the PS4 in part because of the ?killer apps? that Microsoft will be included in their console.

Among the features that will apparently be winning the console wars is integration of *Skype* and a *built-in TV tuner*. Packing a *Kinect device* in which every Xbox will also help sales.

Pachter doesn?t believe that the Xbox win will be a blowout by any stretch of the imagination. Playstation 4 has plenty of reasons for people to think that they will compete with additions like the Gaikai streaming technology inclusion.

Perhaps the most interesting prediction that came out of the presentation is that Pachter believes that the next generation of consoles will be the *last*.

The analyst also believes that, while Nintendo is still one of the bigger companies in the industry, their struggles getting the Wii U to catch on will hurt them in the long run.

While we do know what some of the aspects of the Playstation 4 will be, the Microsoft Xbox 720 hasn?t been officially announced yet. The console is expected to finally be unveiled at an April 26 press event.

Along with the Skype integration and potential TV tuner, the console is expected to have* two CPUS*. One CPU will be *used for gaming* while the other will be used for other *multi-media purposes*.

The new Xbox will also apparently be coming with Kinect 2.0 3D technology.
Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/566177/playstation-4-expected-to-lost-to-xbox-720-in-next-gen-console-wars/#lJduEcJ7T7p3GMEz.99"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Not sure if any1 read or cares for this but..
> 
> *Playstation 4 Expected To Lose To Xbox 720 In Next Gen Console Wars*
> "The Playstation 4 might be getting most of the attention these days, but an industry analyst speaking at SXSW believes that the Xbox 720 will eventually be the victor in the next generation console wars.
> ...



This was coming from the same dude who said PS3 would blow xbox 360 out the water..  Take with a grain of salt.  Built in TV tuner is something ps4 can easily add.  

Skype is cool, but with PS4's in game  social aspects and Ustream partnership, its obvious ps4 is gearing up to rival that.


----------



## RogerMD (Mar 12, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> This was coming from the same dude who said PS3 would blow xbox 360 out the water..  Take with a grain of salt.  Built in TV tuner is something ps4 can easily add.
> 
> Skype is cool, but with PS4's in game  social aspects and Ustream partnership, its obvious ps4 is gearing up to rival that.



Same dude? I'm guessing you mean the writer. I still could care less for the new XBOX. I'm all for the PS4 regardless. Don't really care for the social stuff on PS4 though but it is what it is.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 12, 2013)

What's a tv tuner and why should I care?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

why the fuck would i care about what patcher says? We've already had his quotes in here


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2013)

DedValve said:


> What's a tv tuner and why should I care?



Would allow you to essentially use your xbox as a Cable Box.  Kinda like an all in one solution.  This would mean Microsoft would have to partner with Cable companies to offer something like this.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 12, 2013)

You know after going through so many articles online I'm actually worried that Nintendo will get hit hard.  They'll probably have to do what Microsoft did and release a new console 4 years after.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Microsoft only did so because they were loosing money hand over fist on Nvidia licensing contracts. Nintendo has no such excuse as once the actual games come out, Nintendo is going to be swimming in the jelly


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nintendo can't compete against the third party anymore worse given that they've started to waste time appealing to the casual market.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 12, 2013)

> The PS4's games-focused approach makes it more appealing to developers than Microsoft's next Xbox, according to indie developer Jonathan Blow.
> 
> Blow, the man behind upcoming PS4 exclusive The Witness and 2008's indie hit Braid, said that the next Xbox wasn't as appealing as a platform, with Microsoft aiming for a more all-rounded media console.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

That is the general feeling of certain fans as well.

Its why i'll be going from 360 to PS4 if Microsoft's conference is exactly as rumors indicate it will be


----------



## Corruption (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't understand why it matters to game developers if the console focuses on other forms of entertainment alongside gaming. It shouldn't have an effect on the actual game development .

However, Microsoft's business practices and other obstacles with XBLA and stuff is something completely different.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 12, 2013)

it's not that it focus on other forms of entertainment, from what i gather, they're saying that their specs and architeture or whatever, aren't as gaming oriented as the ps4

and with them being devs, i'd assume they had first hand look-in before making these statements

if it focused in other areas but managed to match the "gaming" ones, i don't think they'd be saying what they're saying

but that's just my interpretation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

Devs are not as independent as they used it be anymore so I'd take what some say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

He's also said that he's had bad experiences with Microsoft in the past, so that also factors into the equation. I don't see why devs should have to even defend their choices personally in this type of thing. if they want their game to be exclusive, that's their technical decision


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 12, 2013)

and it's only timed exclusive anyway

if the guy prefers the ps4, let him live...i know i do too

and they ain't even out yet


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2013)

> The Witness Devs
> 
> People have been speculating that we got paid for PS4 exclusivity, but that is not the case. There was no money involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

there ya go


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2013)

> The PlayStation 4 is resonating well with GameStop shoppers. The retailer has announced that more than 600,000 of its PowerUp Rewards members have signed up for the PS4 First to Know List, indicating "strong demand" for the upcoming next-generation platform.
> 
> “With only a glance at the PS4, gamers are excited and eager to know more,” GameStop president Tony Bartel said in a statement. “Within just a few weeks, more than 600,000 people have signed up, showing strong demand for this new console.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2013)

Just signed up


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

I also signed up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XZxXEidtxHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Maybe for game publishers who can't get significant returns for their bloated development budgets. But for gamers, why would there be any lack of demand for video games than there was yesterday?

Things like Ouya, Gamestick and tablet games are additive experiences to your gaming habits. Its nowhere near like the 80s with 80 million different consoles on the market at the same time diluting brand awareness.

The marketshare for each brand in this day and age is decently high.

Look at XSEED as a publisher and localization outfit. They can stay around employing only about 10 people or so. It just comes down the pure greed on the part of the larger corporate publishing entities that games as becoming more homogenous, uninspired and pretty bullshit for the consumer.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont think including a tv tuner in the next box will help to drive sales. I doubt anybody will ditch their own cable box for the Xbox and I don't see high adoption rate in 3rd world countries. 

Well see what next generation will unfold. I'm most excited about the console wars and the fanboys face offs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> It just comes down the pure greed on the part of the larger corporate publishing entities that games as becoming more homogenous, uninspired and pretty bullshit for the consumer.


Which is why it's possible and it's the same reason it happened last time regardless how much more advanced games are now.
[YOUTUBE]RUl_Cj2_KWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Well you have to split the difference. who is the games industry crashing for and who is doing okay?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I doubt it's going to crash at least in the same way it did in the 80's.

When you have indie development to consider as well as the AAA titles not anybody can make a game and developers know that Consumers aren't stupid to sit down and purchase crap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> developers know that Consumers aren't stupid to sit down and purchase crap.



Uhuh aliens.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Uhuh aliens.



Something went wrong during the development cycle of that game.


----------



## Wan (Mar 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Something went wrong during the development cycle of that game.



That and promotional materials were blatantly misleading in hindsight.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2013)

They can make us say wow by creating fantastic games.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2013)

I liked the video. Made sense.

I personally want a game that will frustrate me to a point. I haven't felt legitimately lost in a game since old JRPGs. I just feel like games are too easy and I don't just mean enemy difficulty, I mean traversal stuff, too. I liked the original Assassin's Creed because it allowed you to choose how to get your task done. It wasn't entirely scripted and there weren't ledges highlighted so you knew you could interact with them, given you can climb almost everything in AC. I want to try and use my own brain to figure stuff out, I don't want the game to spell it out for me. Maybe 10 hour games would become 15 hour games if you sat there actually thinking about where to go and what to do..

But that's just me.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 14, 2013)

Superior Playstation master race. Helping the peasants.


----------



## Wan (Mar 14, 2013)

I would not call the PS4 a "graphical monstrosity".  But it will help push forward the PC games market.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2013)

> CD Projekt has said that the studio will 'adapt' The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt for PS4, rather than simply porting it.
> 
> Talking to NowGamer about The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, we asked if the RPG will use any of the PS4's unique features.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2013)

Its mid to high end PC components guys, let's not go overboard 

that being said, carmak did say something to the effect of consoles being able to squeeze roughly 2x the amount of potential of a comparable PC set up.

So does that mean that when pushed to the limit, PS4's GPU(being a 7860) is close to a 7970?? 

I've got no issue with that, especially considering that that card is still like 500 dollars.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2013)

> So does that mean that when pushed to the limit, PS4's GPU(being a 7860) is close to a 7970?



That is terrible wording and you know it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Superior Playstation master race. Helping the peasants.



iOS/Android master race curbstomps all.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Superior Playstation master race. Helping the peasants.



It's the other way around. The playstation mater race needs the peasants tax money to keep them fed.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 14, 2013)

More game developers need to aspire to be like CD Projekt.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Corruption said:


> More game developers need to aspire to be like CD Projekt.



They are going to find some way to port it to the LastBox.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 14, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> iOS/Android master race curbstomps all.



Android is inferior. iOS is the future. Honestly these devs need to wisen up and realize this already. 

I want FFXIIIVERSUS:LIGHTNING RETURNS exclusively on iOS dammit!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mTi5EaocGaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Android is inferior. iOS is the future. Honestly these devs need to wisen up and realize this already.
> 
> I want FFXIIIVERSUS:LIGHTNING RETURNS exclusively on iOS dammit!



The NO-BUTTONS Edition with only .99 cents to progress through every level. DO WANT!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 15, 2013)

PC are for poor people. You guys are getting it wrong. Consoles are for rich kids.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

Actually PC are for nerds.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 15, 2013)

Pro Evo Soccer 2014


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

So what are they comparing?  The real guys face to the box art?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Tony Tamasi says Nvidia, who provided the GPU for the PS3, didn't want to do business with Sony for the PS4 at the price Sony was willing to pay.
> 
> "Compared to gaming PCs, the PS4 specs are in the neighborhood of a low-end CPU, and a low- to mid-range GPU side," said Nvidia's Tony Tamasi to Tech Radar. Tamasi is the senior vice president of content and developer at Nvidia, and he is not at all impressed with the revealed specifications for the PS4, claiming that it is outperformed by years-old PC graphics cards. "If the PS4 ships in December as Sony indicated, it will only offer about half the performance of a GTX680 GPU (based on GFLOPS and texture), which launched in March 2012, more than a year and a half ago."
> 
> ...



source:


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol, Nvidia sure is butthurt.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Lol, Nvidia sure is butthurt.



They only have themselves to blame.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

Nvidia is so ridiculous. Not to mention arrogant. Let's just ignore the practices of spying on your competition to get trade secrets and assume they always operate on good faith. The Nvidian PC market is in a completely different market to the console market, so why trash the company your currently providing GPU's to for PS3 just because they went with a better solution for PS4?

AMD could provide a power and heat and cost efficient APU for a bargain price and you could not, get over it.


----------



## Derezzed (Mar 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nvidia is so ridiculous. Not to mention arrogant. Let's just ignore the practices of spying on your competition to get trade secrets and assume they always operate on good faith. The Nvidian PC market is in a completely different market to the console market, so why trash the company your currently providing GPU's to for PS3 just because they went with a better solution for PS4?
> 
> AMD could provide a power and heat and cost efficient APU for a bargain price and you could not, get over it.



They are still technically right tough  

Still doesn't change the fact that they are butthurt and ps4 games will still look amazing in the future. I guess this is just damage control.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

Of COURSE they are right. On a face value basis that is. But that's extremely simplifying the situation to make your own e-peen look bigger.

Nvidia's place in the power market is completely negligible when both the new consoles (that are run completely on AMD parts) will by and large be the bedrock for how games are designed over the next however many years. Not their(Nvidia's) ridiculously high end luxury products.

Furthermore, it doesn't matter what kind of parts Nvidia thinks they have because they don't work in CPU's just like Intel doesn't work on GPU's. AMD could provide both for a good price to performance ratio and i think that's much superior to crowing about how much better your 500 to 1000 dollar GPU's perform over the budget and affordable priced PS4. The PS4 in its entirety won't even retail for the amount Nvidia charges for their normal 'high end' GPU's alone. 

That's what i call a good thing.

But don't mind me, i'm batman


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

InuhanU, is it safe to say that PS4 development won't take a while to transition like with the PS3 back then? Plus there won't be too many bottlenecks this time around in regards to multiplats, right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

As far as i'm seeing, the CPU is the only 'bottleneck', and that is rectified by GPGPU functions. Because PS4 operates on a SoC/APU architecture, GPGPU functions are extremely doable. Your basically taking the stress off the CPU to make the GPU do things that would normally be used for the CPU, allowing the CPU to become much more efficient than it otherwise would be

We have the Cell to thank for this kind of thing, PoS though it was 

So yeah, a pretty good GPU, a lot of ram, the bandwidth of the ram is extremely fast, CPU is okay but can also be made better in situations depending on how its coded for.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Also how long do you think they will take to drop the price?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

who knows


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Kind of silly to talk about price drops before the system is even out yet...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

and we don't know the price to begin with...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *As far as i'm seeing, the CPU is the only 'bottleneck', and that is rectified by GPGPU functions.* Because PS4 operates on a SoC/APU architecture, GPGPU functions are extremely doable. Your basically taking the stress off the CPU to make the GPU do things that would normally be used for the CPU, allowing the CPU to become much more efficient than it otherwise would be
> 
> We have the Cell to thank for this kind of thing, PoS though it was
> 
> So yeah, a pretty good GPU, a lot of ram, the bandwidth of the ram is extremely fast, CPU is okay but can also be made better in situations depending on how its coded for.



It is?  Good for the GPGPU functions to make it up, but why so for the CPU to be a bottleneck compared to the Cell? It seemed pretty fine on paper for what Sony described it's innards.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> and we don't know the price to begin with...



It won't be 300 dollars that's for damn sure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> It is?  Good for the GPGPU functions to make it up, but why so for the CPU to be a bottleneck compared to the Cell? It seemed pretty fine on paper for what Sony described it's innards.



You misunderstood me  I didn't compare PS4's CPU to Cell, only the rest of the innards of the PS4 console  

But yes, Cell was in general more powerful than the CPU that will be in the PS4 and could do unique things. Thing is, it was a bitch to code for. In a development environment where you are making games, that is not an asset power or no. A majority of the Cell's abilities were never realized because of that and thus it was a failure.

The Jaguar architecture in the PS4 in comparison to the Cell architecture, is much more flexible and developer friendly and thus will be able to hit its potential much faster and easier. Not to mention, it smokes the Xenon(360's CPU) so bad its not even a comparison.

Considering the CPU of the 360 was pretty 'normal' in comparison to the weird beast that was the Cell, that's much more important.



Canute87 said:


> It won't be 300 dollars that's for damn sure.



I will stake my reputation on it being higher than 300$ and less than 499$ 

Personally? 399$ is the perfect price


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I will stake my reputation on it being higher than 300$ and less than 499$
> 
> Personally? 399$ is the perfect price


50 dollars more than the Wii u? If that was the case the Wii U deserves to fail. I'd be too upset to know Nintendo threw away that kind of power for a tablet controller.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2013)

Well they could not really "throw away" what they never were aiming for to begin with right?  they went into crazy R&D for that controller and ways to achieve that super small form factor with super low power draw. 

Regardless of what they say, that was their focus throughout development, that's why their specifications to AMD came out the way they did. They gave AMD their lists in 2009. That's how far back the planning for Wii U went. They invested a lot into it.

And so, charging that much for a new console was obviously going to be Nintendo's priority(although i thought 300 with one 32gb SKU would have been much better than two skus)


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of COURSE they are right. On a face value basis that is. But that's extremely simplifying the situation to make your own e-peen look bigger.
> 
> Nvidia's place in the power market is completely negligible when both the new consoles (that are run completely on AMD parts) will by and large be the bedrock for how games are designed over the next however many years. Not their(Nvidia's) ridiculously high end luxury products.
> 
> ...



Actually, Nvidia does produce CPUs -- the Tegra series of ARM architecture CPUs used in phones and tablets.  Nvidia could have provided an integrated solution based off of ARM+Kepler for the GPU.  The thing is, this time around developers really wanted the x86 CPU architecture in consoles (an ARM console would have suuuuuuuuucked).  Only Intel and AMD have the patent rights to make x86 CPUs.  Intel's graphics have improved over the years, but are still very subpar compared to even midrange graphics chips from AMD and Nvidia.  So yes, that left AMD as the only company that could provide what Microsoft and Sony wanted -- an integrated CPU/GPU solution with an x86 CPU component and powerful graphics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2013)

True, i was actually putting my statement in the context of what Sony wanted. Nvidia's parts like that would have been extremely unfeasible, especially in the 2013 timeframe. And AMD just happend to have a  low power CPU they could use with their already matured APU line.

It was literally everything Sony wanted in the timeframe they needed. I guess the same for Durango?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 18, 2013)

I get a peek at that 8gb gddr5 and I get horny. 

I get a whiff of Xbox and their rumors and I lose my hard on. 

I get a taste of deep down, and I get horny again. 

I get a feel of Suda and I am unable to contain all my joy in a rubbery, silicone based plastic. I want it *RAW*. 

When is Pax? /toolazytogoogle


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> 50 dollars more than the Wii u? *If that was the case the Wii U deserves to fail.* I'd be too upset to know Nintendo threw away that kind of power for a tablet controller.



No offense but that's one of, if not the most arrogant/asinine statement I've ever heard out of you. Should the 3DS deserve to bomb and let the Vita get a free pass in support/sales because both of them were priced similarly? It was quite obvious that Nintendo were aiming for $300 for the basic console, $100's more is out of the question. Heck, Nintendo's still running into a few spots while getting the learning curve for HD development and are expanding their internal studios as we speak. So a Nintendo console that is equivilent to the PS4 in power was already in doubt for most of everyone's expectations.  

I expect a price drop for the console around holidays while the PS4 could retail at around $450 (just so i keep my expectations low for it's price tag).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2013)

Superior Playstation master race continues to destroy the puny competition.

Just as planned


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> No offense but that's one of, if not the most arrogant/asinine statement I've ever heard out of you. Should the 3DS deserve to bomb and let the Vita get a free pass in support/sales because both of them were priced similarly? It was quite obvious that Nintendo were aiming for $300 for the basic console, $100's more is out of the question. Heck, Nintendo's still running into a few spots while getting the learning curve for HD development and are expanding their internal studios as we speak. So a Nintendo console that is equivilent to the PS4 in power was already in doubt for most of everyone's expectations.
> 
> I expect a price drop for the console around holidays while the PS4 could retail at around $450 (just so i keep my expectations low for it's price tag).



My statement came from Ina-san ideal price.

350 is not that that far from 400. And Nintendo is already making a loss from that console to begin with. Pricing has always been Nintendo's Advantage...for a while and a result they pushed ahead along with the games BOTH from them and third party.

That's what happened in the handheld market. The console was priced significantly below the Vita for years and hand great content from everybody not just nintendo.

The console race is different.

They aren't very strong within the console portion as you know and they had no intentions of dropping the price. if they do it this year Asa it's a desperate attempt to try and get in people from the PS4 but as history as shown that won't work. And quite frankly PS4 is guaranteed to have a shitload of games.

You as a regular consumer what specific value does the Wii U give you over something like the PS4 provided the console is exactly as they say? A console that is $50 more has more power, more capabilities, more multimedia features, more stable online, more high quality games, and most of all longevity.I mean when you look on it from that aspect how do you expect me to say otherwise?

3DS wasn't selling and neither was the Vita because it wasn't worth the price..simple. 
But Is the 3DS stronger than the PSP  overall Asa-Kun?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But Is the 3DS stronger than the PSP  overall Asa-Kun?


I swear you people.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But Is the 3DS stronger than the PSP  overall Asa-Kun?



The 3DS beats the PSP in every aspect.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The 3DS beats the PSP in every aspect.



Exactly!

The Wii U doesn't even do that for the current generation of consoles. How do you expect it to hold up against the new consoles that's going to be significantly supported.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Actually, the WiiU does beat the current gen in every aspect aside from the CPU, which is on par/slightly better than the 360's CPU. 

Also, it will hold up because all three consoles are now in the HD realm. Despite the PS4 having 4k support, those televisions are still, at the cheapest, about $20,000, and their prices won't be anywhere near average consumer level until sometime in the 9th generation. Not to mention that they all have a relatively similar architecture, which will make porting across all three platforms much easier. The only thing the WiiU will be lacking in is texture detail, enemies on screen, etc. The easiest way I can describe it is playing on the PS4/720 will be like playing on max settings, while playing on the WiiU will be like medium settings. 

It's not a matter of whether the WiiU has the power or not. It has the power. It depends on whether the developers think porting will be a worthy investment.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, the WiiU does beat the current gen in every aspect aside from the CPU, which is on par/slightly better than the 360's CPU.
> 
> Also, it will hold up because all three consoles are now in the HD realm. Despite the PS4 having 4k support, those televisions are still, at the cheapest, about $20,000, and their prices won't be anywhere near average consumer level until sometime in the 9th generation. Not to mention that they all have a relatively similar architecture, which will make porting across all three platforms much easier. The only thing the WiiU will be lacking in is texture detail, enemies on screen, etc. The easiest way I can describe it is playing on the PS4/720 will be like playing on max settings, while playing on the WiiU will be like medium settings.
> 
> It's not a matter of whether the WiiU has the power or not. It has the power. It depends on whether the developers think porting will be a worthy investment.



If the difference between the PS4 and Wii U is significantly greater than the gamecube and the PS2 I don't see how that's particularly possible even if they are in the same environment. They've only just begun with the PS4 and the games to me already look significantly better. 

If the developers skipped out on the gamecube because of discs then they won't be jumping on a console that's considerably inferior spec wise to the PS4 and has a history when it comes to third party sales.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> The Wii U doesn't even do that for the current generation of consoles. How do you expect it to hold up against the new consoles that's going to be significantly supported.



What is a Wii?


Canute87 said:


> If the difference between the PS4 and Wii U is significantly greater than the gamecube and the PS2 I don't see how that's particularly possible even if they are in the same environment. They've only just begun with the PS4 and the games to me already look significantly better.
> 
> If the developers skipped out on the gamecube because of discs then they won't be jumping on a console that's considerably inferior spec wise to the PS4 and has a history when it comes to third party sales.



Gamecube>ps2 in power
Ps2 was also harder to develop for than the gamecube.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If the difference between the PS4 and Wii U is significantly greater than the gamecube and the PS2 I don't see how that's particularly possible even if they are in the same environment. They've only just begun with the PS4 and the games to me already look significantly better.
> 
> If the developers skipped out on the gamecube because of discs then they won't be jumping on a console that's considerably inferior spec wise to the PS4 and has a history when it comes to third party sales.



You have to look at things architecture-wise. Everything we know about the next gen consoles right now points to them all using a purely AMD set up, blu-ray sized discs (even though Nintendo doesn't call their discs blu-ray discs to avoid having to pay royalties), etc. 

Also, the gap between the WiiU and the PS4/720 is a lot smaller than it was between the Wii and the PS3 and 360. 

If I had to put it another way... imagine you have two PCs here, both with purely AMD set ups. The difference is that one PC is made of components with a budget of $500, while the other is made with a budget of $1500. The one made with $500 can still support and run the games the $1500 PC can, just not as amazingly as the $1500 one can. That's the point I'm trying to make. 

So when it comes down to it, the only reason games won't come to the WiiU is if the developers simply don't feel like it. Because they're not going to have to go to extraordinary lengths to port something. 

A good example is what Ubisoft is doing with Watch_Dogs; all the console versions are just the PC version that have been tweaked to work to the fullest based on the capabilities of each console.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What is a Wii?



A console significantly weaker to PS3 and 360,  missing out on an entire generation of HD games, there were those great games, but  it's not enough. Everybody and their grandmothers should know by know the importance of third party. 



> Gamecube>ps2 in power
> Ps2 was also harder to develop for than the gamecube.



Indeed gamecube was awesome but Capcom was still able to get their games working on the PS2. 

PS2 and gamecube power difference was not as significant as it is now between the Wii U and PS4 from what i gather, worse given the fact that sony is the one that has more power and for the first time in about what 10 years have an easy to develop console PLUS their unwavering third party support.

I mean...come on dude do you really expect anything different to happen here than what's been happening for a decade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I mean...come on dude do you really expect anything different to happen here than what's been happening for a decade.



Which would be?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You have to look at things architecture-wise. Everything we know about the next gen consoles right now points to them all using a purely AMD set up, blu-ray sized discs (even though Nintendo doesn't call their discs blu-ray discs to avoid having to pay royalties), etc.
> 
> Also, the gap between the WiiU and the PS4/720 is a lot smaller than it was between the Wii and the PS3 and 360.
> 
> ...



*sigh*

If you say so Death-Kun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> A console significantly weaker to PS3 and 360,  missing out on an entire generation of HD games, there were those great games, but  it's not enough. Everybody and their grandmothers should know by know the importance of third party.



3rd party?Which the wii had plenty of?
1220 games clearly nintendo made all of them.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which would be?



Third parties deciding not to develop games for a nintendo console. They've always come up with reasons, gamecube had one, wii had one and so will the Wii-U. 

But I've mellowed out a little because of Death-Kun's post so you won't hear me say anything about this again at least until the PS4 comes around to see how right he was.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 3rd party?Which the wii had plenty of?
> 1220 games clearly nintendo made all of them.



What's with you and vague numbers?

How many of those games weren't shovelware and casual related?

When I'm talking about third party support I'm taking about real games. 

Or are you going to try and support casual gaming now too?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which would be?



Sony getting the support and Nintendo getting shitted on.

By 3rd parties that is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> What's with you and vague numbers?
> 
> How many of those games weren't shovelware and casual related?
> 
> ...



Enough to justify a purchase several times over.
Know what I'm supporting? People not being idiots.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Enough to justify a purchase several times over.
> Know what I'm supporting? People not being idiots.



So then the wii was in fact plagued with crap?

Is it so idiotic to want to see the same good games your competitor has from third party on the console? 

How many consoles do you have by the way?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm optimistic, Canute.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm optimistic, Canute.


[YOUTUBE]6cYlofOgTaQ[/YOUTUBE]


Canute87 said:


> So then the wii was in fact plagued with crap?
> 
> How many consoles do you have by the way?


You really shouldn't talk about things you aren't all that knowledgeable on.
Any point you bring up is easily brought up on the other consoles.
You should instead focus on the consistent highlights then as it's a better representation. Which you don't know about with the way you are acting.

6 consoles.
5 handhelds.
And 6 PCs.
Why do you ask?


Canute87 said:


> Is it so idiotic to want to see the same good games your competitor has from third party on the console?


Wah wah I don't like choosing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Superior Playstation master race continues to destroy the puny competition.
> 
> Just as planned



The PC will always be the master race. The PS4 is starting out 2 years behind current PCs. The PS4 is just the house slave.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

WiiU is the house slave's dog.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]6cYlofOgTaQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You really shouldn't talk about things you aren't all that knowledgeable on.
> Any point you bring up is easily brought up on the other consoles.
> ...


Do you have a PS3 or 360. That is my general question



> Wah wah I don't like choosing.



People like me have to choose.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The PC will always be the master race. The PS4 is starting out 2 years behind current PCs. The PS4 is just the house slave.



[YOUTUBE]4qP7qAFRZuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Do you have a PS3 or 360. That is my general question


I obviously played Metal Gear Rising on my Nintendo wii.


Death-kun said:


> WiiU is the house slave's dog.



So the dog has more rights and freedom? 


Canute87 said:


> People like me have to choose.



People like you also don't do research.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I obviously played Metal Gear Rising on my Nintendo wii.



So you can afford to have other consoles so you have the best of both worlds,  you see the problem is I can't. Maybe that's why you can't see my pain.

That's why i have a problem when Nintendo does things to alienate themselves from the support.  I mean I'm not stupid enough to not release the great games the wii had but I want the others too. I care not for multimedia so i rather liked the concept of the gamecube, a game only system that was still comparable if not better than it's competitors.

I've reached a point now that certain games alone can't satisfy me but I'm frustrated that it's out of arms reach. My frustration with nintendo and the third party is like a sexy ass girl you see on the bus but you know can't touch.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People like you also don't do research.



Mario Galaxy 1 & 2, All Mario variations ( Golf, tennis, etc), Donkey Kong Country, LOZ: Skyward Sword, Muramasa the Demon Blade, Metroid Prime 3 Corruption, Tales of Symphonia, Red Steel 1 & 2, The Conduit, Madworld, Mario Kart, Operation Rainfall, FF: Crystal Bearers, No more Heores, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, Smash Brothers: Brawl.  Prince of Persia the forgotten sands, Sin of Punishment.

That's all of the top of my head. 



Third Party

Hitman, Metal Gear, Splinter Cell, Assassins Creed, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Max Payne, Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, Batman, Street Fighter, Marvel VS Capcom,Mass Effect o f course there are more but these are the ones that I had interest in. And there's the exclusives to sony console which increases the number as well.


----------



## Redterror (Mar 18, 2013)

The Wii U will be fine imo it's just a case of getting more software on the system. If anyone needs to worry it's Sony imo.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Redterror said:


> The Wii U will be fine imo it's just a case of getting more software on the system.* If anyone needs to worry it's Sony imo.*



You sure you have the right company?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You sure you have the right company?



Obviously. The PS3 was a failure that lost all the money Sony made from the PS1 and PS2, and it only started actually making Sony a profit sometime in 2010. The Vita is a failure as well and has only sold a fraction of the amount the 3DS has, at least the PSP was able to go toe-to-toe with the Nintendo DS. Sony's been in the red for a long time now and has junk status, and has recently had to sell a building or two to pay off some of their debts. Considering that this is just their gaming division, which is one of their few profitable divisions these days, there's a lot of reason to worry about Sony if they don't shape up. Just because Sony operates in higher monetary tiers than Nintendo doesn't mean they're somehow immune to bad business decisions. 

However, I'm confident that Sony will turn things around. PS4 looks great so far. Lots of power, cool features and everything so far points to a fair and competitive price point.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2013)

Redterror said:


> The Wii U will be fine imo it's just a case of *getting more software on the system*. If anyone needs to worry it's Sony imo.



And that's exactly where they are going to run into problems, for the same reason they couldn't get software on the Wii.  It's too underpowered compared to the other consoles.  Games designed to use the PS4 and the next Xbox to their full extent will not be able to run on the Wii U.  At least with the last console generation all the consoles were based on the "POWER" CPU architecture, which gave some sort of common foundation when designing games, whether it was Wii, PS3, or 360.  This time around, both the next Xbox and the PS4 are using the x86 CPU architecture, while the Wii U is still using POWER.  This will make it even harder to port games from the PS4/next Xbox to the Wii U, and just like the last generation most hardcore game developers probably won't bother.

The thing Sony needs to worry about is spending too much money on pushing up the PS4's specs with stuff like 8 GB of GDDR5 RAM.  The PS3 was a bigger investment for its time than the PS4 is, so if things hold out as they have Sony should be fine.  Sony will certainly have developer support; the PS4 will be the most straightforward and easy console to program for because of its simple architecture and large performance headroom compared to the Wii U and even the next Xbox.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Huh, guess I should've done more research into the matter, here I thought I was making a good argument. Ah well. That's quite unfortunate for those who go Nintendo only, though.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2013)

Nintendo fans are still hopeful? Lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Nintendo-only gamers remain hopeful, people who own more than one console probably don't care.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2013)

I miss the days when Legend of Zelda was the best thing out there for in-engine graphics on consoles. :\


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The PC will always be the master race. The PS4 is starting out 2 years behind current PCs. The PS4 is just the house slave.







My comp is going on 9 years old. I would love something only 2 years behind


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2013)

Then you don't have a current gaming PC.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2013)

Oman said:


> Then you don't have a current gaming PC.



Current gaming pc?

I dont even have a gaming pc much less current


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nintendo fans are still hopeful? Lol.



Sorry that fans allowed to remain optimistic about a console without getting mudslinged. Woes me, better pack up my bagz....

*yawn* 

Owan, are you suggesting that the NeXbox can't handle PS4 ports without having some compromises despite utilizing the exact same CPU architecture?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Superior Playstation master race continues to destroy the puny competition.
> 
> Just as planned



MS (even though i prefer Sony too) & Nintendo would like to have a word with you, especially in regards to handhelds during the 7th gen. 

Peasant.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Owan, are you suggesting that the NeXbox can't handle PS4 ports without having some compromises despite utilizing the exact same CPU architecture?


The developers aren't going to throw away every console and then jump on the playstation only. the xbox has proven itself that it has a market so if Microsoft's console is weaker they'll make the games and then port it. Other developers might pull some of their games, Square Enix for instance probably won't bother with the RPG games. It can also work in favour of the Wii U if Microsoft's specs isn't too far off from the Wii U compared to the PS4 but i doubt that's going to happen.

But all in all it really depends on where Microsoft has their console. It's like two masters on opposite ends trying to call the dog over their side. 

Microsoft is the Dog at this point as both companies have played their hand.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo-only gamers remain hopeful, people who own more than one console probably don't care.



I wonder how much of those people are left.

I thought Skyward sword would have done better than TP in terms of sales. But i don't know if i'm reading it right on Vizchartz but It pretty much doubled the sales of skyward sword.

What does this mean?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

It means releasing an AAA 1st party IP on a console that fell off a cliff from dearth support (even from Nintendo) for a year can guarantee such numbers.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Shouldn't it have been just as high then if not higher if people were starving for games?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

How many of which people? Nintendo-only gamers?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How many of which people? Nintendo-only gamers?



Yup. I always had the impression that wii only gamers were the masterminds behind operation rainfall.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Mario Galaxy 1 & 2, All Mario variations ( Golf, tennis, etc), Donkey Kong Country, LOZ: Skyward Sword, Muramasa the Demon Blade, Metroid Prime 3 Corruption, Tales of Symphonia, Red Steel 1 & 2, The Conduit, Madworld, Mario Kart, Operation Rainfall, FF: Crystal Bearers, No more Heores, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, Smash Brothers: Brawl.  Prince of Persia the forgotten sands, Sin of Punishment.
> 
> That's all of the top of my head.


There are quite a few more.


Canute87 said:


> So you can afford to have other consoles so you have the best of both worlds,  you see the problem is I can't. Maybe that's why you can't see my pain.
> 
> 
> I've reached a point now that certain games alone can't satisfy me but I'm frustrated that it's out of arms reach. My frustration with nintendo and the third party is like a sexy ass girl you see on the bus but you know can't touch.



The wii currently costs 130 at most motion plus controller and all.
Wii U 350.
I'd say it's not out of your arms reach.
I'd say you stopped trying.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yup. I always had the impression that wii only gamers were the masterminds behind operation rainfall.



That's a rather farfetched assumption. All three games are great RPGs. It's not like having RPGs to play on the PS3 or 360 suddenly makes those games any less good or less desirable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2013)

For those who don't know the specs of the consoles;

*Wii U:

2gb DDR3 1660 UMA ram( 1 for games, 1 for OS at 12gb/s) and 32MB of EDRAM(72gb/s)

AMD custom GPU based on HD4000 line, 350glfops (16 TMU's)

PowerPC processor with 3 cores based on Wii/GC architecture.

------------------------------


Xbox 720:

8gb DDR3 2300 UMA ram (68gb/s) with 32mb of ESRAM(102gb/s) and an unknown amount reserved for OS rumored to be 2 to 3gb.

AMD custom Radeon GPU based on HD7000 line, 1200 gflops(12 CU's, 768 SPU's, 16 ROPS)

Jaguar processor with 8 cores clocked at 1.6ghz based on x86 architecture

--------------------------------

PS4:

8gb GDDR5 UMA ram(176gb/s) with 512 to 1 gig rumored for OS

AMD custom Radeon GPU based on HD7000 line, 1800 gflops(18 CU's, 1152 SPU's, 32 ROPS)

Jaguar processor with 8 cores clocked at 1.6ghz(rumored upclock to 2ghz) based on x86 architecture.*


As you can see, there are plenty of differences in architecture from the Wii U to 720 and PS4 

Beyond the pure power gap, there are differences in the way to design a game for the Wii U from the 720 and PS4, which will make ports somewhat less likely, atleast for devs focused on developing for multiple SKU's with as little hassle as possible.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

Interesting, i thought it was reported by insiders that all three of the architectures were similar, instead of just two. False info?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2013)

Only thing similar about them is who their vendors are for GPU's.  So yeah wherever that is from is wrong.

As Omam said, their CPU's are completely different, and thus need much different coding methods compared to PS4 and 720 going x86. And its not just x86 either, Wii U uses 3 PPC cores, its not going to be able to synch with 8 cored systems, especially when each core in those 8 cored systems are significantly more powerful than the cores in the Wii U(by a factor of 3 or 4)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

Gotcha.  That makes sense actually.

Two more things, what difference do you believe the Wii U vs PS4/720 will look like? Bigger than DC to Xbox or anything of the sort? Plus do you still believe the Wii U is more powerful than current gen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2013)

Let me tell you this right now;

Erase from your mind any illusions of a last gen scenario. The DC/PS2/GC and Xbox scenario was on another level in comparison to what *seems* to be happening this time.

For one thing, all the consoles last gen barring xbox(partially) were incapable of shader and compute functions like today. Therefore, the actual power gaps between the 4 were hardly noticeable for many games. This was also due to the fact that a majority of games were designed for the PS2 and up ported.

For this coming gen, it looks like 720 might be the base spec for which games are designed as a ripple effect from 360's dominance this gen. Because of that, there will be functions that 720 and PS4 will be able to do, that Wii U will just be incapable of doing. It has a (somewhat) modern feature set. But without the actual power to achieve results, its really irrelevant.


In short: for games actually developed with the intent of using 720 and PS4's capabilities(meaning no cross gen ports or up ports of any kind), you will see a difference, and its gonna be very *big*. 

Of course you will notice a difference anyway even with cross gen and upported gamed because they will be coming 1080p standard, but that's more like the current scenario with PC versions sporting only limited cosmetic enhancements like AA, resolution and texture bumps and other little things.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

What are you guys hoping for at E3 from the big three? Besides disappointment, that is.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What are you guys hoping for at E3 from the big three? Besides disappointment, that is.



A Zelda demo/trailer from Nintendo. 

Multiplatform games for Durango. 

Sony having a decent conference.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

Darn, the shader function part slipped my mind since the 6th gen couldn't do it. >_<

Understandable but that almost doesn't conclude my question as to what the scenario in power difference will look like with the PS4 & the Xbox 720 reaching higher capabilities that cannot be achieved for the Wii U. We know that current gen and next gen can handle programmable shaders, but with what the actual power results will dictate among the three, would it be safe to say that at best (i'm only adding this once) it will be another Wii to Xbox difference? Or is it so different now that using the 7th gen as an example is irrelevant?



> What are you guys hoping for at E3 from the big three? Besides disappointment, that is.



PS4: Showcasing the actual console, more Next Gen software announcements (and maybe Next gen FF if it isn't written by Motumu fucking Toriyama and isn't another disappointment which i doubt because Squeenix lol).

Wii U: Next gen 3D Zelda, Mario, Monolith's new Xenoblade-esque AAA IP, Retro Studio's secret IP, Third Party collab announcements, A revival of other IP (stupid i know), etc.

MS: Ehhh, Sony and Nintendo i look more forward too. So probably multiplats like Solaris said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What are you guys hoping for at E3 from the big three? Besides disappointment, that is.



[YOUTUBE]fxofkW5iPpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2013)

Its not a 7th gen difference. Its not a sixth gen difference. Its somewhere in between.

In any scenario, the Wii U will be far weaker than the other two, but it won't be trampled on as badly from a pure technical perspective.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Owan, are you suggesting that the NeXbox can't handle PS4 ports without having some compromises despite utilizing the exact same CPU architecture?



The next Xbox will definitely require scaling back visual effects in order to run at the same performance level as the PS4, but the difference shouldn't be wide enough to deter most developers from putting the game on both consoles.



Asa-Kun said:


> Gotcha.  That makes sense actually.
> 
> Two more things, what difference do you believe the Wii U vs PS4/720 will look like? Bigger than DC to Xbox or anything of the sort? Plus do you still believe the Wii U is more powerful than current gen?



I'd say it falls close to the difference between the PS3/360 and the Wii.  It's a bit closer though, because the PS4/next Xbox are less of a leap forward than the PS3/360 were and the Wii U is more of a leap forward than the Wii was.

The Wii U is marginally better than current consoles; it has twice the RAM (though not really faster RAM) and has a new GPU which supports more recent hardware features.  The actual CPU and GPU do not really have more raw power than the 360/PS3, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2013)

What Oman said


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

Now i see, thanks Oman and Inu!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2013)

Everytime I go to a mall and pass by a videogame stall, and then see a WiiU displayed on their shelves I tend to check and see the console itself upclose and then I look down to check the prices of the games. And all I can see are Mario games lolwtf.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> In short: for games actually developed with the intent of using 720 and PS4's capabilities(meaning no cross gen ports or up ports of any kind), you will see a difference, and its gonna be very *big*.
> .



So basically most developers won't bother with the console as the years go by.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What are you guys hoping for at E3 from the big three? Besides disappointment, that is.



Sony: demo for deep down and a demo for infamous second son. Also,what naughty dog and Santa Monica studios are working on. If gears of war will move to Playstation and the new FF game. 

Also but unlikely: 
The last guardian 
Gran turismo 6 

Nintendo: 3D Zelda,super smash Bros demo/trailer,and metroid.

Microsoft: kinectimals 2 obviously!


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2013)

Square will show up at the Sony conference to show the new FF.

Then make a surprise appearance at the M$ conference at the end saying "Fainaru Fantaji on Eckshubockshu"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

New FF on E3, so E3 will be relevant for the first time since they showed previous FF on it. Was it 2006 now... How fast the time flies, remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

lol, expecting anything substantial from Square Enix. That's cute. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Everytime I go to a mall and pass by a videogame stall, and then see a WiiU displayed on their shelves I tend to check and see the console itself upclose and then I look down to check the prices of the games. And all I can see are Mario games lolwtf.



I'm pretty sure there's only one Mario game on the WiiU right now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

lol, jumping the say something negative about SE, that will make you look nonchalant and hip bandwagon. That's cute.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

So we shouldn't blame SE for making terrible decisions during the entirety of the 7th gen? 

I don't know about you, but I'm tired of "Prease wait a rittle ronger" ad infinum. 

I'll believe in SE again when they give me a reason to. 

Still no Versus, no KH3, no Type-0, no localization of either Dragon Quest game on the 3DS, no Bravely Default localization, still pumping out rehashed XIII games to milk the name as much as they can, pouring buttloads of money into FFXIV 2.0 like anyone still wants it after the abortion called FFXIV, the list goes on. 

The best thing they've done in recent times is confirm that KH 1.5 HD ReMIX will be coming stateside. 

I guess if you're part of the Japanese master race SE still loves you, but otherwise they don't give much of a shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

B-B-But Agni's Philosophy!!! Luminous Engine!!! SE is saved!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, but we did get a trailer for Final Fantasy X HD recently, coupled with some more "Prease wait a rittle ronger".

Praise be to SE, the gaming god.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 19, 2013)

Is death-kun talking to himself?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

I hold onto hope for SE, because they have real talent still there, a lot of it infact. if only that talent was given a shot for console releases, we'd be in a different place right now. But the frustration is amplified when the only in house SE game we've gotten in 4-5 years is Raitoningu


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

That I am. 

I think I've shown how terrible SE these days. I could also mention their casual iOS bullshit like All The Bravest and enhancements of DS remakes that people would've rather had elsewhere.

But, hey, Final Fantasy Dimensions is pretty good. I'll give them that.



Inuhanyou said:


> I hold onto hope for SE, because they have real talent still there, a lot of it infact. if only that talent was given a shot for console releases, we'd be in a different place right now. But the frustration is amplified when the only in house SE game we've gotten in 4-5 years is Raitoningu



They really need some restructuring there, to let the talent actually make stuff.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What are you guys hoping for at E3 from the big three? Besides disappointment, that is.



Sony: DriveClub, Infamous: Second Son and Knack gameplay trailers (If we don't get footage of them earlier), new IPs, The Last Guardian, MGS5/GZ/PP, new Final Fantasy (The fact that Toriyama is busy with other things gives me hope that he has nothing to do with this one), new Tekken. 

Nintendo: new Super Smash Bros, Monolith Soft's X, Retro's new game, new Zelda, new Metroid, Bayonetta 2, HD F-Zero GX

Microsoft: new IPs, Alan Wake 2


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 19, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That's a pretty game engine.



Don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but there's nothing really impressive about it. I mean if we were seeing some destructible objects or some heavy physics involving character models and the environment, then I'd be impressed.

Pretty textures, better cloth physics, and real-time global illumination? Every engine maker and their mother are doing these things, show me something that's applicable and has been rarely seen, and then I'll say wow...


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

Final fantasy XV ps4 exclusive and co-developed by Sony.



If this is legit then this is a megaton. Playstation 4 could solo nextbox(lol) and wii u in Japan.

If Sony are really helping out with this then there is no doubt it's coming out.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Final fantasy XV ps4 exclusive and co-developed by Sony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it ends up being a good game it'll be an awesome boon for PS4 assuming that this is true.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

"FF Versus XIII renamed and moved to PS4" 

lol Sounds almost like second hand BS tbh, i'd rather Versus stick to the PS3 or at least cross gen because i have a hard time believing Sony is actually co-working with S.E. after how much Nomura expressed utilizing the Cell architecture on the PS3 to it's fullest for Versus. Plus i won't have enough $$$ to buy a PS4 for a while....

Nextbox is guaranteed, Wii U lol let's hold our horses until the big games arrive for it and the PS4 before claiming the end of all conclusions.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't care what system Versus/XV is on, just as long as it doesn't suck.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there a chance of seeing next fallout on e3 2013? I loved the living fuck out of fallout 3 and honstly it is my favourite game this generation.


----------



## Wan (Mar 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Is there a chance of seeing next fallout on e3 2013? I loved the living fuck out of fallout 3 and honstly it is my favourite game this generation.



Fallout is a successful franchise so I'd say there is definitely a good chance of a Fallout announcement.  I haven't heard anything though, so if Bethesda is working on a new Fallout project they are doing a very good job of keeping it under wraps.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oman said:


> Fallout is a successful franchise so I'd say there is definitely a good chance of a Fallout announcement.  I haven't heard anything though, so if Bethesda is working on a new Fallout project they are doing a very good job of keeping it under wraps.



I heard that bethesda developers where reported being seen in Boston collecting information there because apparently the next fallout will be based there. 


If it's true that next ff is exclusive and they helped out with the costs,maybe they can do the same with KH3. Kingdom hearts 3 exclusive on Playstation 4...I like the sound of that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Kingdom hearts 3 exclusive on *iOS*...I like the sound of that


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm hoping for Fallout 4 news too. Kind of out dated info here but there was that one thing with 3dogs returning but for what? Speculations says Fallout 4 is a direct sequel to Fallout 3? But we don't know for sure yet?


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

The Boss said:


> I'm hoping for Fallout 4 news too. Kind of out dated info here but there was that one thing with 3dogs returning but for what? Speculations says Fallout 4 is a direct sequel to Fallout 3? But we don't know for sure yet?



I won't be surprised if it was a direct sequel to fallout 3. If the rumors about 3 dog(love the guy) are true and that it's based in Boston,there is not much to doubt about.  Remember that mission with the android and the scientists? It might be related to the next fallout.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Final fantasy XV ps4 exclusive and co-developed by Sony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah PS4 is sounding too good to be true. But I guess Sony is helping them to ensure exclusivity but that is a waste of time. If won't appear on the WIi U and it's not even worth mentioning on the lastbox at least in Japan.

Sony needs to focus on their last guardian game which they claimed wasn't dead.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it's a move to excite the Japanese audience to get a ps4. But I believe this is a statement as well. Sony want you to believe that "the Playstation 4 is a hardcore gamers machine and they are not fucking around anymore". 

We will see how this plays out if the rumor is true. But I doubt the guys at VGleaks are wrong.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

Vita comes first, Canute. 



> I think it's a move to excite the Japanese audience to get a ps4. But I believe this is a statement as well. Sony want you to believe that "the Playstation 4 is a hardcore gamers machine and they are not fucking around anymore".



Provided if it is true, i'd actually agree. At least this time the PS4 won't get backlashed upon multiplats like the PS3 did in the early days.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Power, Third Party Support, Exclusives, competitive pricing (or so they claim).  I don't think anybody can be more excited.




Asa-Kun said:


> Vita comes first, Canute.



Sony can focus on them Both Asa-Kun. Plus they've also attempted to market it similar to a wii U controller.  Which I guess is a plus.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I won't be surprised if it was a direct sequel to fallout 3. If the rumors about 3 dog(love the guy) are true and that it's based in Boston,there is not much to doubt about.  Remember that mission with the android and the scientists? It might be related to the next fallout.



What was his name... Harkness? That android?? I hope so. I have the biggest boner for it.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

The Boss said:


> What was his name... Harkness? That android?? I hope so. I have the biggest boner for it.



In the next fallout we could either resume our rolls as "the wanderer" or as an android. 

I prefer for Bethesda to go with the android route so that we can get all the perks an android body can have.

Or that something happened to the wanderer and he became a cyborg!


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

First look at durango's XDK 



Keep in mind that VGleaks are the ones who provided the accurate ps4 specs.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> First look at durango's XDK
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that VGleaks are the ones who provided the accurate ps4 specs.





> - Always on, Always connected


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

> *Always on, Always connected*


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 19, 2013)

-"Always on,always connected"

This whole line is about convenience, so when you turn your power on there is minimal start up and no updates.

At least that's what I think. Otherwise guys at Microsoft are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

It's best to prepare for the worst.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Otherwise guys at Microsoft are shooting themselves in the foot.



Sounds exactly like what i'm reading from here. Sony just wants my money even more....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 19, 2013)

Playstation saiyan race will reign supreme this generation

the king's back


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Playstation saiyan race will reign supreme this generation
> 
> the king's back



I have no problems with Sony reigning supreme.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gotta aim for the top someday ya know.


----------



## Derezzed (Mar 19, 2013)

People getting a hard-on with just rumors, smh.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

Derezzed said:


> People getting a hard-on with just rumors, smh.



Nothing wrong with some speculation based off of rumors from a somewhat credible source.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 19, 2013)

Console power levels (using Dragonball Z references)

Sony = SSJ4 Gogeta
Microsoft = Vegeta (saiyin saga)
Nintendo = Yamcha




















PC Master Race = Gurren Lagann


----------



## Derezzed (Mar 19, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Nothing wrong with some speculation based off of rumors from a somewhat credible source.



Until you feel (and sometimes even look) really stupid afterwards when nothing eventually comes from it. I guess I just became very apathetic towards rumors which is why I hate that period everytime a new system comes out. 

No expectations no disappointments I guess.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

Derezzed said:


> Until you feel (and sometimes even look) really stupid afterwards when nothing eventually comes from it. I guess I just became very apathetic towards rumors which is why I hate that period everytime a new system comes out.
> 
> No expectations no disappointments I guess.



I think that everyone here knows that whatever rumor we talk about is just a rumor.  No one absolutely believes them to be true, it's just fun imaging what things would be like or mean if said rumor was true.  No one would really feel or look stupid when it ends up being false.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Console power levels (using Dragonball Z references)
> 
> Sony = SSJ4 Gogeta
> Microsoft = Vegeta (saiyin saga)
> ...



Perfect. Now let's compare 1st party IP titles among the big 3 (PC gets the cut lol).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2013)

*Update upon FF15/VersusXIII rumor:*



> *Update:* In a blog post, Roen has said the “Final Fantasy 15” listing was a mistake that’s been fixed, and that the staff is taking measures to ensure these types of things do not occur in the future.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2013)

Some bitch is getting fired.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Console power levels (using Dragonball Z references)
> 
> Sony = SSJ4 Gogeta
> Microsoft = Vegeta (saiyin saga)
> ...



SSJ4 Gogeta could only maintain his power for a few minutes.

Vegeta has a short fuse and overheats very quickly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2013)

Cant wait till Nomura ran out of fans and get lazy then make an announcement that Versus 13 will be a Vita exclusive.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 20, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> SSJ4 Gogeta could only maintain his power for a few minutes.
> 
> Vegeta has a short fuse and overheats very quickly.



Overheating issues on the first batch of consoles confirmed.

Also Vita exclusive? Please. Versus is going on a superior device, the iOS!


----------



## Id (Mar 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Console power levels (using Dragonball Z references)
> 
> Sony = SSJ4 Gogeta
> Microsoft = Vegeta (saiyin saga)
> ...



Tru Dat
Tru Dat


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Overheating issues on the first batch of consoles confirmed.
> 
> Also Vita exclusive? Please. Versus is going on a superior device, the iOS!



To tell you the truth I hope it doesn't happen with Sony this time around.

PS4


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2013)

> *Durango disks will lock the "image" of the game to your console after insertion, rendering the disk useless*





I guess this makes it even easier for me to decide which console i'll be buying...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 20, 2013)

There goes the 2nd game market for xbox


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess this makes it even easier for me to decide which console i'll be buying...



It really makes me wonder if it's that damn hard to make good decisions.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2013)

Does that mean we won't have to swap out discs to play different games after the first use? Just pick them from your HDD? Cause if so, I don't really care. No one plays my xbox and I don't bring my games over to anyone else's house. If anything, this just makes gaming more convenient for me. 

 Next-gen sounds awesome for me all around.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 20, 2013)

> Being always-connected and having a mandatory HDD install point to a one-and-done kind of system. Games would be installed from the disc, then activated online. If this system ends up being confirmed, then that means optical discs would most likely just serve as a software backup for the person who installed and activated the game, just in case something happens to the data on the HDD.



This is so stupid.  So if I want to play a game with my friend.  I can no longer bring the game to his house . I have to bring my entire Xbox?  wtf MS.  You messing up bad.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2013)

I understand everyone's concern, but here's what'll happen if this is all true.

Always connected, so you have to have internet. So you have to have a gamertag. With the last big update you can also save games on cloud and such shit. "Activating" games will most likely connect to your gamertag. If you wanna play at a friend's house, just recover your gamertag. In the end, yes it's a bit inconvenient, but I also believe once you recover it once it stays there, so just don't make it save your password.

Does it bother me? No. Do I think it's a good idea? No, because it will most likely actually kill the used xbox game market and that's what most of my games are.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 20, 2013)

Fraust.

It won't work that way.  Recovering your gamer tag only recovers your game saved data.  any purchases do not follow over.

(I know from personally exp)

They do this to stop people from buying games and giving them for free to their friends.

If you recover your gamertag on another registered XBOX (mind you) that is always on always connected, MS will obviously have a fail safe mechanism to ensure that if you import your games, it'll over ride that owners HDD and games, thus making it YOUR xbox.  They'll probably only allow one active DRM account per xbox.  

This is why its sucky.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm just trying to give an optimistic view on what they should do to make the best out of a bad idea.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm still reserving my judgement. I just don't see Microsoft deliberately shooting themselves in the foot like this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2013)

so you guys pre-ordering that PS4 yet or..?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2013)

A friend on mine from work actually saw the Ign ps4 site up and when he saw killzone nobody could talk to him .

He definitely plans to get the console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so you guys pre-ordering that PS4 yet or..?



Only if you are an idiot.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2013)

^sometimes it's best to not reply breh


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2013)

This always connected thing is a steaming pile of shit. 

1) What happens if for whatever reason you can't pay your internet bill, or you move to a different location and the internet takes a while to set up. Your library is pretty much shut down. 

2) What happens if you share a house with 8 people and the bandwith has been eaten up. Pretty much locked out. 

3) Or what happens if you're living on campus that filters out online gaming. 

I was never going to buy a Netbox anyway but still.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^sometimes it's best to not reply breh


No one knows what it will actually have till it comes out and odds are even if you preorder it they may not have enough stock.
Buying something before it gets all of it's flaws glossed over is a stupid idea and has been shown to be consistently.

Matter of fact you should wait to see what Microsoft actually does before you go buying things willy nilly like someone with no self control.
That kind of bullshit is why companies can screw you over.
"but I can cancel my preorder"
You are preordering something you don't know the price of, so I doubt that anything is an issue with you at all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess this makes it even easier for me to decide which console i'll be buying...



Wii U & PS4 are going to fit my desirable needs for Next Gen pretty damn fine after this. Just like GC/PS2 & Wii/PS3.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

The always online stuff does not bother me because that is the direction I expect all this stuff to take and I don't have a problem with it.

What will sink or swim the XBOX for me is how dedicated they are to Kinect. The rumor I have heard that an ungodly amount of the CPU is dedicated to the Kinect at all times and that is what will throw me off it well before always online stuff.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No one knows what it will actually have till it comes out and odds are even if you preorder it they may not have enough stock.
> Buying something before it gets all of it's flaws glossed over is a stupid idea and has been shown to be consistently.
> 
> Matter of fact you should wait to see what Microsoft actually does before you go buying things willy nilly like someone with no self control.
> ...



you really should've followed my previous advice, it's just getting worse now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you really should've followed my previous advice, it's just getting worse now


You should follow my advice instead.

Wait and see.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2013)

Nintendo/Sony/PC master race.

Ultimate triad.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2013)

being willing and ready to regurgitate a bunch of stuff that should be common sense to all

it's so last gen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2013)

Gunners said:


> This always connected thing is a steaming pile of shit.
> 
> 1) What happens if for whatever reason you can't pay your internet bill, or you move to a different location and the internet takes a while to set up. Your library is pretty much shut down.
> 
> ...



Its just the bullshit companies like EA and Microsoft are trying to force on the consumer.

The "games are a service, not a product" mantra. They only want you to give into that so they can control what you buy and how much they make from you.

This time more than ever is when people need to stand up and support traditional gaming over corporate profits. Sony seems to be saying the right things, so as long as they don't foul up before launch, i'll send my message through them.

We have to send a statement that online mandatory, peripheral mandatory, and no used games (IE anti consumer bullshit) just to kill your marketshare, not increase it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't honestly think of the last time I sat down to play games when there wasn't an internet connection present. Sure shit goes down, same thing happens to everything that is plugged in.

I guess I just don't see the problem especially where the communications of the world are headed.



> 1) What happens if for whatever reason you can't pay your internet bill, or you move to a different location and the internet takes a while to set up. Your library is pretty much shut down.
> 
> 2) What happens if you share a house with 8 people and the bandwith has been eaten up. Pretty much locked out.
> 
> 3) Or what happens if you're living on campus that filters out online gaming.



All this stuff implies that anyone wants to play games 24/7 which is just ludicrous. Also the take away from not being able to pay for internet shouldn't be man I want to play more fucking games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I can't honestly think of the last time I sat down to play games when there wasn't an internet connection present. Sure shit goes down, same thing happens to everything that is plugged in.
> 
> I guess I just don't see the problem especially where the communications of the world are headed.



Sim Shitty and Diablows 3


PoinT_BlanK said:


> being willing and ready to regurgitate a bunch of stuff that should be common sense to all
> 
> it's so last gen



Common Sense is last gen you heard it folks go buy your consoles at launch.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm sceptical about the ps4 here's why: the vita! The first announcement about the Vita I was hells yes,the came the other announcements, about proprietary SD cards and their prices Trust me if there's a way to fuck this up Sony will find it


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sim Shitty and Diablows 3



Again I don't know what the problem was with Diablo 3 at least (I haven't had an interest in Sim City ever) I got my 60 worth of fun from that easily and it worked exactly like I expected it to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Again I don't know what the problem was with Diablo 3 at least (I haven't had an interest in Sim City ever) I got my 60 worth of fun from that easily and it worked exactly like I expected it to.


Then you've been out of the actual loop for a while.
[YOUTUBE]RUl_Cj2_KWU[/YOUTUBE]
You don't want that to be main stream.


> So with a little bit of package editing within SimCity, and a little playing about in the code, it's possible to enable debug mode. I linked the activation to the "Help Center" button in the main menu for ease. Most debug features are disabled without having an actual developer's build (they have terraforming tools etc. available in the full developer build!), but a few things do still work - including editing the main highways.
> 
> Not only that - but you can edit the highways ANYWHERE - even outside of your city boundary... and even if you quit the game and log back in later, it's all saved safely on the server.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]Bmce9oIxJag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Common Sense is last gen you heard it folks go buy your consoles at launch.



still at it like a crack addict?

new to the internet perhaps?

very disheartening


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then you've been out of the actual loop for a while.
> [YOUTUBE]RUl_Cj2_KWU[/YOUTUBE]
> You don't want that to be main stream.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Bmce9oIxJag[/YOUTUBE]



The city size stuff is game design though, you are arguing two completely separate points.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Taleran said:


> The city size stuff is game design though, you are arguing two completely separate points.


Translation: I'll defend bad decisions that harm one of my hobbies in my very very short life.

I'm not arguing two separate points because they aren't separate at all.
They are one in the same.
It's not game design it was tacked on it MAKES you be online.
No mechanics are actually effected by it.
And once the servers are taken down by them you can never play it again.
For a single player game.
The same applies to Diablo 3.
You effectively don't own those things you paid for.
Got a game you wanted to pass down to your kids boom not anymore.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Translation: I'll defend bad decisions that harm one of my hobbies in my very very short life.
> 
> I'm not arguing two separate points because they aren't separate at all.
> They are one in the same.
> ...



Except that is not true. Since Sim City came back onto the scene last year it has been shown as a game of smaller cities that work together in regions. That is a game design decision. 

As for the rights things I really could care less. I was well aware when I bought Diablo 3 what I was buying. The game works and I had all the fun I plan to have with it.

Why would my kids want to play what I enjoyed I sure as hell didn't want to play what my Dad did.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]do-h60w8RWE[/YOUTUBE]
For those to lazy to read ever.


Taleran said:


> Except that is not true. Since Sim City came back onto the scene last year it has been shown as a game of smaller cities that work together in regions. That is a game design decision.
> 
> Why would my kids want to play what I enjoyed I sure as hell didn't want to play what my Dad did.


You can do that without online what did I just tell you?
Let me make myself very clear.
YOU CAN DO THAT WITHOUT ONLINE.

Here if you can't read here is a video.
You don't have to be connected to have cities to connect to your OWN cities. That alone shows that is ISN'T A game design decision.
It is a 100% purely business one. aka DRM.
If it was a game design choice it would be optional.

You forget what age we are born in, the golden age is a good one.
Your dad is not of that age, he is of the "oh god this was a game" age.
The comparison is moot on your part.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

No it isn't moot because most kids growing up now aren't going back to PS1 and SNES games they have their Modern Warfare and their Assassin's Creed and their Skyrim, I would much rather be a kid now than when I was a kid in terms of video  games in a heat beat.

Again I have never said that Sim City requiring online hasn't been a buisness decision, what I said was that the size of the cities was a design decision and that those two points are two completely different discussions.

Also I have no problem with them choosing to make their game always online. If I have a problem with something I don't buy it, if I don't and I like it I do buy it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2013)

I like the thought some people have. "Its not a problem for ME, so it should not be a problem for anybody else regardless of their thoughts on it or their personal situation"


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

It makes more sense to speak for myself than the make up what I think other people want. I sure as hell ain't buying stuff based on what other people want


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Taleran said:


> No it isn't moot because most kids growing up now aren't going back to PS1 and SNES games they have their Modern Warfare and their Assassin's Creed and their Skyrim, I would much rather be a kid now than when I was a kid in terms of video  games in a heat beat.
> 
> Again I have never said that Sim City requiring online hasn't been a buisness decision, what I said was that the size of the cities was a design decision and that those two points are two completely different discussions.
> 
> Also I have no problem with them choosing to make their game always online. If I have a problem with something I don't buy it, if I don't and I like it I do buy it.




PSN store.
Virtual console.
Yea, your kids can go back then but you'd need to give them a slight push.
There are tons of older games that are outright better than most of the ones we have now. I can say that playing older games that I've never played with no nostalgia.
Then the fact they are cheaper comes into play.


If you were born in this age you would be some spoiled brat.
Perhaps I could say you wouldn't see the forest for the trees? 
You certainly wouldn't be a Vagabond of any sort. 
 You wouldn't be you. So no, you wouldn't want to be born in this age.
Because you wouldn't be in this age. You would be dead.
Or are you saying you wish you were dead? 


You're the only one that brought up the city sizes like it mattered.
I've been talking about DRM from the start. City sizes won't justify DRM and is the flimsiest of excuses. Don't be a enabler.
Simply not buying isn't effective as it used to be.
That's made pretty clear by the business decisions being made now.
If you support this in the least you are scum and I'll treat you as such.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I like the thought some people have. "Its not a problem for ME, so it should not be a problem for anybody else regardless of their thoughts on it or their personal situation"


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)

You stopped making sense a couple of posts ago and your weird poetry format isn't helping your responses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Taleran said:


> You stopped making sense a couple of posts ago and your weird poetry format isn't helping your responses.



Then you haven't seen through the looking glass or bothered trying to even for your own life let alone the industry. That's pretty sad.


Poetry huh? 
Roses are red 
Violets are blue 
Omae wa mo shindeiru


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou is correct and people like T-whatever are the reason why the gaming market is so fucked up. People willing to eat any shit that is served to them on a pretty looking spoon.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Some gamers have no self confidence in real life.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2013)

That's a pretty meaningless statement as it can be said about pretty much anything.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

I still am confused as to why this stuff is so bad. Sure if you live in a place that is devoid of good internet access you are fucked but sorry I can't muster up anything to give a shit. If anything the more and more of our common everyday usage requires internet it forces people to look not to the game companies but to the real root of the problem the ISPs.

As I said earlier this is all me. I have played my current-gen gaming console maybe 5 times when there hasn't been internet present and if in the next-gen I hadn't gotten those 5 times to play it would be no big deal because there is more stuff to do in the world that is not video games.

If I didn't have reliable access to internet would I be upset? You bet your ass. However I can't know what that is like because I do have internet and I do regularly use it.

It also just makes pragmatic sense that this is where things is going, the XBOX360 had a long as lead for a long time this generation (I am pretty sure PS3 just recently crossed it) because of one thing Xbox-Live. Oh right the online portion of the console that suddenly became super important and connecting your console and know what everyone else was doing became huge. I don't own a 360 and it is easily one of the most important things to happen this gen.

This is the generation that brought online to the consoles (in a real way the Dreamcast / PS2 / XBOX / GC versions don't count). It showed us that yes playing games is 90% of the time more fun with other people and those other people don't have to be sitting on my couch and can have their own TV. Hell those other people could just be blips on a map, or a point on a leader board, or a waiting their turn.

I am honestly excited about what a console designed from minute one that will always be connected means (even if that has not been confirmed as of yet). When developers know that you will be connected at all times they can really play to that in ways we probably haven't even thought of yet.

Hell Auto-Log didn't exist before this generation and leader boards were a thing relegated to Arcades and what the fuck is asynchronous multi player. The future is headed towards more a connected place and sure you can bitch you can moan you can groan about how they are ruining the purity of your single player experiences, how god forbid you can't play your games 24 hours a day because something technical or environmental may come up.

But at the end of the day we all know 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You are going to fucking buy it anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 21, 2013)

The flame wars has started


----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2013)

The flame wars never finished. Whatchutalkin'bout? 

Also I'm disappointed in neogaf at the lack of 8gbddr5 gifs. That site is only good for one thing and thats gifs up the ass.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I still am confused as to why this stuff is so bad.



What's so confusing? If the game servers go down, you can't play the game. I didn't mind this for Diablo 3 since I only played it online with friends, but it's a stupid requirement for people who don't want to play online.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2013)

"I don't lnow why having my rights taken away is so wrong! ;_;"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

Old Diablo 2 format was just fine for that since you could do both.
Only reason Diablo 3 was always online is because of that stupid auction house.
It's not single player if there are other players now is it?
Just have an online and offline character is that so hard to do Blizzard?

That's ignoring the fact it would be less of a strain on servers.
But instead of the smarter and sensible decisions we get things like Sim City popping up now.



> Modders have already enabled single-player mode for the game (or, rather, disabled always-online.) In fact, it appears that the game could run in a very similar fashion with a very similar vision while offline in single-player.
> 
> Whether this is truly a design choice intended to create useful and interesting features for players (and the cloud, as it were, can be enormously convenient) or whether it?s an attempt to finally rein in piracy is an open question. Frankly, the fact that EA and Maxis (the developer is a subsidiary of EA) have now made statements that are fundamentally opposed to earlier claims that the game relied heavily on their own servers makes anything they say on the matter suspect.


Fuck them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2013)

any news about the 720 having a jet pack?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> any news about the 720 having a jet pack?



Nope but plenty of "news" of it  being like Sim city. 


> “The servers are not handling any of the computation done to simulate the city you are playing,” a developer at Maxis told John Walker of Rock Paper Shotgun. “They are still acting as servers, doing some amount of computation to route messages of various types between both players and cities. As well, they’re doing cloud storage of save games, interfacing with Origin, and all of that. But for the game itself? No, they’re not doing anything. I have no idea why they’re claiming otherwise. It’s possible that Bradshaw misunderstood or was misinformed, but otherwise I’m clueless.”





> “What EA and Maxis have done with SimCity is attempt a year-long PR assault to suggest that the online-only nature of SimCity is designed to offer enhancements for gamers,” writes John Walker. “This is simply not true. It’s utter rubbish. It’s a backward step for a format that seemed to be managing for years to offer single player and multiplayer options for games without the universe cracking in two. The idea that multiplayer-only is an enhancement is such an obvious piece of newspeak, such a ridiculous untruth, that we can only loudly and furiously react against it if we’re to not see it incredulously accepted as fact. I do worry it’s maybe already too late.”





> To see anyone defending EA and Maxis for the state of SimCity, even were it in perfect working order on launch, depresses me to my core,” Walker continues. “This self-flagellation-as-skincare notion, where gamers loudly and proudly defend the destruction of their own rights as consumers, is an Orwellian perversity.”





 The guy being qouted


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2013)

meanwhile, the ps4 is stylin':



> Quantic Dream boss Guillaume de Fondaumi?re has revealed the studio is already working on its first PlayStation 4 title - even though its next PS3 game, Beyond: Two Souls, isn't out till October.
> 
> Fondaumi?re said the PS4 offering will be a story- and character-driven game in the Quantic Dream style. However, he added, "Innovation is part of our DNA. We've never duplicated ourselves. We never clone ourselves or other people's projects; we always try to create unique experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HjEbpMgiL7U[/YOUTUBE]
Pretty bad right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]HjEbpMgiL7U[/YOUTUBE]





PoinT_BlanK said:


> meanwhile, the ps4 is stylin':


Polygons is emotion 
[YOUTUBE]EiTowCuwF-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2013)

*PS4*
​


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *PS4*
> ​



There should be no "" but more like definitely.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 21, 2013)

Square enix refuses to comment on final fantasy versus 13 ps4 exclusivity:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2013)

then it's confirmed


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> What's so confusing? If the game servers go down, you can't play the game. I didn't mind this for Diablo 3 since I only played it online with friends, but it's a stupid requirement for people who don't want to play online.



As I said I basically have never played a game on my PS3 this gen when it wasn't hooked up to the PSN. This is no different from that to me. People seem to making a mountain out of a pretty small thing.



Inuhanyou said:


> "I don't lnow why having my rights taken away is so wrong! ;_;"



Actually it probably is in all the documentation when you buy these games that upon buying them you are agreeing to accept that there will be down time like MMOs or other online only games. Which if you are smart consumer you are aware of that kind of stuff before you buy and are aware of if it bothers you before that point too.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here is my opinion. as far as I can tell Final Fantasy Vs XIII, which is built on the same engine as XIII, ended up becoming too ambitious of a project to see a release on the Playstation 3, probably due to a bottleneck in RAM. The game was too ambitious. They got a lot of work done on it though, and  they Square didn't want to let it go, and now that the new Playstation isn't going to suffer from the same bottleneck, they're going to release on the PS4.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 21, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Here is my opinion. as far as I can tell Final Fantasy Vs XIII, which is built on the same engine as XIII, ended up becoming too ambitious of a project to see a release on the Playstation 3, probably due to a bottleneck in RAM. The game was too ambitious. They got a lot of work done on it though, and  they Square didn't want to let it go, and now that the new Playstation isn't going to suffer from the same bottleneck, they're going to release on the PS4.



I think what we know as FFv13 is now what is known as FFxIII:lightning returns. I heared that the same bricks that where supposed to be used for verses are being used for FFx13:LR. 

I think versus will be renamed XV and be developed using luminos engine. The story,dialogue,and characters are already done I think. They just have to make the game. The leak by VGleaks claims that Sony are co-developing the game so that might be possible.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2013)

> I still am confused as to why this stuff is so bad. Sure if you live in a place that is devoid of good internet access you are fucked but sorry I can't muster up anything to give a shit. If anything the more and more of our common everyday usage requires internet it forces people to look not to the game companies but to the real root of the problem the ISPs.


You're confused because you are not very smart. 

1) Some places filter out the ports required for online gaming. Universities for instance. 

2) Some people live in areas/countries that do not have access to high speed internet. 

3) Some people may not have an internet connection at certain points in the year. 

4) Problems may occur with the internet connection. I can remember when the gardener cut the wire and it took about 4 weeks for Virgin to send out a repairman. 

I don't really give a shit how common internet connections are, something I do in my free time shouldn't be connected to it. If I had to log into the internet the kick a football I'd be pissed off. If I had to log into the internet to play a game of cards I'd be pissed off. Because it is not necessary. 



> It also just makes pragmatic sense that this is where things is going, the XBOX360 had a long as lead for a long time this generation (I am pretty sure PS3 just recently crossed it) because of one thing Xbox-Live. Oh right the online portion of the console that suddenly became super important and connecting your console and know what everyone else was doing became huge. I don't own a 360 and it is easily one of the most important things to happen this gen.


The 360 had a head start over the PS3 and was released at a lower price. Anyway no one is saying that online gaming is unimportant, it is being argued that it shouldn't be a requirement.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

I addressed all your points in my post or do you not read it? The fact that the system can go down is not a big enough deal for me get my panties in a twist about it.

1. Universities also allow you to make cases to have specific ports opened all the time, which is how some of my friends continued playing Xbox Live or WoW at school.

2. I mentioned that, it sucks for them but I honestly do not care because it is not my experience and am not buying games based on where anyone else lives. (Again as I said it is completely understandable that the people in these places are pissed.)

3. Shit happens, no one can plan for every eventuality.

4. If your cable goes down in a thunderstorm do you complain to the cable company or just brush if off and find something else to do?

Footballs and Card decks and whatever weird analogies you want to make are not 21st Century pieces of electronics. Again as I said you can bitch and whine and moan but this is how things will end up. 

The vitriol and hate over this for someone who has a different stance is kinda bizarre but whatever that is how the internet operates. I obviously can't be intelligent and have a different stance then you that would be insane.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> As I said I basically have never played a game on my PS3 this gen when it wasn't hooked up to the PSN. This is no different from that to me. People seem to making a mountain out of a pretty small thing.



What about when PSN was down for a month? If something like that happens, you can't play the game at all like you can with the PS3. When I buy a single player game, I expect to be able to play it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

Honestly, I can read, watch movies, catch up on TV, there are countless other things that I am always juggling my time for that PSN going down was kinda liberating for a month. (I think that was when I doubled down and finally watched The Wire)

I don't need to always be playing my video games. Nor do I think anyone does which is why this reasoning from people who have access to internet seems ludicrous to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Here is my opinion. as far as I can tell Final Fantasy Vs XIII, which is built on the same engine as XIII, ended up becoming too ambitious of a project to see a release on the Playstation 3, probably due to a bottleneck in RAM. The game was too ambitious. They got a lot of work done on it though, and  they Square didn't want to let it go, and now that the new Playstation isn't going to suffer from the same bottleneck, they're going to release on the PS4.



Versus 13 was initially going to be made using Crystal tools. They started initial(2008-2009) development using it. but then ran into issues with its shittyness as an engine(aka becoming broken when you try and make a game out of it not a straight line), so they cut Crystal tools and rebuilt the game using a custom proprietary engine similar to what Final Fantasy 14 ARR did after they rebuilt the game following the FF14 fiasco(also partly due to Crystal tools shittiness as an engine)

As far as we know right now, Versus is using a custom proprietary rendering engine while using Luminous engine's lightning technology.

Luminous seems like a good engine, being built by a lot of the same people who made the revamped Crystal Dynamics engine for the new Tomb Raider.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> then it's confirmed



Get ready for hopes to shatter through a large distance. 

Inu, do you have more info on the custom engine that was given to Versus XIII? Also how much work did it take for the custom engine to replace the Crystal Tools for the game in the first place?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't you have to have hopes in something for it to be shattered, FF lost its way after XII.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2013)

This game started development in 2008-09? 

what the flying fuck squeenix?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 21, 2013)

I heard Versus started after the development of KH 2?

Also Inuhanyou like do you like my new set?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Inu, do you have more info on the custom engine that was given to Versus XIII? Also how much work did it take for the custom engine to replace the Crystal Tools for the game in the first place?



I do not have any information about that engine, because we have not seen it in action yet   Our only look at the game(even the January 2011 trailer's engine) is based on an incomplete early 2010 build with Crystal tools and no luminous engine lightning.

Apparently within the last 2 years, Nomura has completely revamped the rendering engines or so he says. Who knows how he had the time to do so between having his team constantly siphoned off to work on ARR.




DedValve said:


> This game started development in 2008-09?
> 
> what the flying fuck squeenix?



"initial development". The game was announced in 2006, the preproduction with a team of about 30 started in Febuary 2008(building the first assets, rendering the world map, finishing the script, writing the characters and story ect) ect into very late 2009. Until the FF14 shitstorm and tepid response to FF13 hit. Then they had to actually cancel their original plan of ramping up to full production to redo FF14, only finishing ARR and repurposing their teams back to their original projects late last year.

Infact, the only thing they DID do for versus in the mean time was scale it down to PS3 hardware.

Notice how the in game quality drops from this build


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2013)

> 1. Universities also allow you to make cases to have specific ports opened all the time, which is how some of my friends continued playing Xbox Live or WoW at school.


Some Universities don't. Throughout the entirety of my first year at University I could not play games online nor could anyone else living on campus. 


> 2. I mentioned that, it sucks for them but I honestly do not care because it is not my experience and am not buying games based on where anyone else lives. (Again as I said it is completely understandable that the people in these places are pissed.)


When discussing why it is a stupid decision the fact that you don't care is irrelevant. It's about looking at the larger picture not the view of a selfish so and so from where ever. 



> 4. If your cable goes down in a thunderstorm do you complain to the cable company or just brush if off and find something else to do?


A stupid question. 


> Footballs and Card decks and whatever weird analogies you want to make are not 21st Century pieces of electronics. Again as I said you can bitch and whine and moan but this is how things will end up.


What does consoles being a 21st century piece of electronics have to do with anything? It is about whether it is necessary to have the internet tied to those things, if a game can be played without the internet then requiring it is akin to requiring an internet connection to play with a deck of cards.


> The vitriol and hate over this for someone who has a different stance is kinda bizarre but whatever that is how the internet operates. I obviously can't be intelligent and have a different stance then you that would be insane.


Someone can be intelligent and have a different stance. Unfortunately you only succeed in having a different stance.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

I can only discuss why or why not a decision is stupid through the lens of my own personal experience, anything else is disingenuous and not important.

When I go to buy a video game or a console I am not thinking of all the people over the world who can not use this in the same way, and frankly neither are you, so invoking those people now seems really stupid.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I can only discuss why or why not a decision is stupid through the lens of my own personal experience, anything else is disingenuous and not important.


So you are narrow minded. There's a reason why politicians like Mitt Romney were lambasted for devising policies that only worked under the presumption that everyone was a privileged as him and those who were not... _were disingenuous and not important_.  



> When I go to buy a video game or a console I am not thinking of all the people over the world who can not use this in the same way, and frankly neither are you, so invoking those people now seems really stupid.


No it isn't really stupid because a company looking to make money should consider their potential buyers and make steps not to isolate them, to that end I can criticise their choice. 

Putting other people to the side the decision would aggravate me. Some of the my older relatives do not have an internet connection and I'm in a position where I'm moving around a lot. Having an internet connection at all times is not a given. I wouldn't want to be locked out of something I've spend hard cash on.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

The fact that you are trying to use politics as an accurate comparison to an individuals purchase of a piece of entertainment is probably the funniest thing I have read in an entire month.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2013)

30 percent of the 360 install base are not connected to the internet. Is Microsoft really stupid enough to cut out 30% of their install base?

Microsoft is the one who shoots themselves in the foot with this kind of decision. It has nothing to do with any other abstract idea you want to put out there.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> The fact that you are trying to use politics as an accurate comparison to an individuals purchase of a piece of entertainment is probably the funniest thing I have read in an entire month.


It doesn't have to be politics it applies to pretty much anything in life. Not being able to understand the implications of a decision or particular actions because it doesn't effect you personally is very idiotic and narrow minded.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2013)

Gunners, personally, i think think your just jealous of Taleran's ignorance. You wish you could be as ignorant as him and then you would not have to suffer the hell of being mentally aware  Or something


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

It is called priorities.

Video Games are not as high on that list as a bunch of other things.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2013)

So whats so bad about this "Sim City" fiasco that i've been hearing recently?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2013)

Always online DRM, micro-transactions.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2013)

Incredibly small towns, dumbed down a lot of things and restricted even more, forced multiplayer, forced online that doesn't even work, fake population numbers, removed features, terrible ai, etc.


You know, the same EA shit we've seen a dozen times over, an incredibly simplified and dumbed down game that ruins the potential of a once incredible franchise. This is every EA game ever.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2013)

_"i've got a life, video games are not important"_

somehow doesn't strike me as the best approach in a thread that greatly emphasises how important gaming is to some and how we are trying to get the best experience possible from it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 21, 2013)

All those things and that they took out a huge number of features and (probably)plan to add all the old features they took out, back in as DLC for 10 bucks a piece.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh speaking of some positive news and a massive piece at that





> Dear Unity developers, community, friends.
> 
> In our tireless march towards world domination (okay, perhaps merely game industry domination), we’re proud to announce that we’ve just entered into a strategic partnership with Sony Computer Entertainment to bring out tools for development for every single of Sony’s PlayStation platforms! Of course, we already offer PS3 support and will continue to do so through Unity’s updates. But now we’ll be working with Sony to build out tools for PS4, PS Vita, PS Mobile, and Sony’s upcoming cloud gaming service.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 22, 2013)

News after News after News.  PS4 is shaping up to the be the second coming of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> News after News after News.  PS4 is shaping up to the be the second coming of Jesus Christ.



It better be because that's the only way i'm going to buy it day one.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> News after News after News.  PS4 is shaping up to the be the second coming of *the Playstation 2*.



Fixed.....


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Fixed.....



Ahhh You are right because in essence the Playstation 4 is really the
PS2x2


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Ahhh You are right because in essence the Playstation 4 is really the
> PS2x2



Hopefully it can live up to this hype. if history repeats it self,I wonder who might the ps4 kill this generation


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyHv6UPcEzc[/YOUTUBE]

So this is xbox 720's rebuttal to ps4



underwhelmed to say the least.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

Bwahahahahaha 

oh xbox


----------



## KidTony (Mar 22, 2013)

oh oh

always connected, and mandatory instals (ie: disk won't be read during gameplay) = automatic no buy from me.

I was considering getting both consoles this gen, but i think i'm going to stick with just Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

So, Nintendo/Sony/PC master race combo again this gen?

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 22, 2013)

Only if Sony stops being like Sega(why you so harsh yo?) and  PS4 isnt region locked.That is if they manage to retain the vicegrip they have on japanese media market(Rpg wise).  The problem here is Xbox has benefit of  its previous instal base to greater degree than Sony, but both companies are still shooting themselves in the foot.  PSN not rolling over.  The selection of games they carry and how that penetrates the market is going to see how things shape up. PS4 might have a meh launch or it'll be more like the Wii U's.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 22, 2013)

Mandatory installs are not bad if you just need the disk for a disk check and are able to install on multiple consoles. Reading games from a hard drive is faster after all.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, Nintendo/Sony/PC master race combo again this gen?
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.



That does seem to be the way to go according to what we know so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

I have this hunch that once all the dudebros grow up the Xbox will die a painful death.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Fixed.....



Yeah no, the PS2 was a phenomenon back then because of little competition. Plus the market was vastly different back then compared to what's going on right now. Don't let Canute and yourself set yourself up for disappointment again because we'll probably never see a console reach 150+ million in LTD numbers like the DS () and PS2 () did. At best i can see the PS4 around in between PS1 & PS2, and even that sounds hot IMO. 

As for who the PS4 might kill....if it damages the Xbox's successor from getting away with always connected DRM BS then props to Sony (along with Nintendo) for seeing the light. 

But that is ONLY if MS wants to annihilate their marketshare thus badly.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 22, 2013)

But rumors are just rumors Microsoft can't see the fail that was sim city and the significant hype and actually pull a stunt like that if they claim to be sony's competitor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Only if Sony stops being like Sega(why you so harsh yo?) and  PS4 isnt region locked.That is if they manage to retain the vicegrip they have on japanese media market(Rpg wise).  The problem here is Xbox has benefit of  its previous instal base to greater degree than Sony, but both companies are still shooting themselves in the foot.  PSN not rolling over.  The selection of games they carry and how that penetrates the market is going to see how things shape up. PS4 might have a meh launch or it'll be more like the Wii U's.



The PS3 isn't region locked there is no reason to assume the PS4 will be.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyHv6UPcEzc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So this is xbox 720's rebuttal to ps4
> 
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Yeah no, the PS2 was a phenomenon back then because of little competition.



?

gamecube
xbox
& dreamcast to a lesser extent

the ps2 was a phenomenon due to dvd playing capabilities and the greatest console gaming library to date

now king sony's back with ps4, and the playstation saiyan race shall rule again


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

I sincerely hope you people aren't too disappointed when the PS4 fails to become the second coming of the PS2.  

The hardware sounds great, but what made the PS2 so great was the games. Killzone, some indie games, a few tech demos and a Capcom game shouldn't be enough to start making people shout "Sony is king!" from the rooftops.

Hopefully I'm proven wrong and the PS4 does turn out to be as great as the PS2... but come on. Don't hype yourselves to kingdom come. You should be hoping it beats the PS3 first before you start hoping it even comes close to the PS2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2013)

You're talking like there will be absolutely no more game announcements until the friggin' console comes out. Let's not assume shit for better or worse, period. Let's wait for the games. Remember the list of developers that are supposedly working on PS4 games?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 22, 2013)

out of the thread with your sense and logical reasoning death-kun

keep them doubts locked in your heart

sony will rule and to celebrate i'll be drinking sake on a suzuki out in osaka bay


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You're talking like there will be absolutely no more game announcements until the friggin' console comes out. Let's not assume shit for better or worse, period. Let's wait for the games. Remember the list of developers that are supposedly working on PS4 games?



Well of course there will be more game announcements. I'm not refuting that. What I'm saying is that people shouldn't be acting like the PS4 will be the next PS2 just from the announcements we've had so far. I mean, yeah, they can hype it as much as they want, that's their choice. I just hope the PS4 lives up to their expectations. 

Like I said, let's hope it beats the PS3 first. Baby steps.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I sincerely hope you people aren't too disappointed when the PS4 fails to become the second coming of the PS2.
> 
> The hardware sounds great, *but what made the PS2 so great was the games.* Killzone, some indie games, a few tech demos and a Capcom game shouldn't be enough to start making people shout "Sony is king!" from the rooftops.
> 
> Hopefully I'm proven wrong and the PS4 does turn out to be as great as the PS2... but come on. Don't hype yourselves to kingdom come. You should be hoping it beats the PS3 first before you start hoping it even comes close to the PS2.



Especially when evidence of the change of market among competitors is quite clear, comapred to the 6th gen.

Exactly, why do you think people during the PS4 Febuary conference complained about when the *GAMES* were coming to show off the PS4's excellence?  Not to say that the online showings were average, i'm really digging them currently. 

I do believe the PS4 for be an awesome console in the long term generation though, and it should't be *that* hard to beat the PS3 since Sony seems to have learned their lesson with architectures and pricing. But anything can happen so it's best to wait ti'll launch for further notice, best of luck to the PS4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)

I only saw one impressive looking game and I have doubts it's actual ingame footage.


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I sincerely hope you people aren't too disappointed when the PS4 fails to become the second coming of the PS2.
> 
> The hardware sounds great, but what made the PS2 so great was the games. Killzone, some indie games, a few tech demos and a Capcom game shouldn't be enough to start making people shout "Sony is king!" from the rooftops.
> 
> Hopefully I'm proven wrong and the PS4 does turn out to be as great as the PS2... but come on. Don't hype yourselves to kingdom come. You should be hoping it beats the PS3 first before you start hoping it even comes close to the PS2.



I don't think it will get as bad as this


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

valerian said:


> I don't think it will get as bad as this



I thought this was a joke from the beginning?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)

valerian said:


> I don't think it will get as bad as this



Sure...        .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)

Megadead
[YOUTUBE]RCc14SEvrVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I thought this was a joke from the beginning?



I'm not sure, but I'm guessing it is now.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I thought this was a joke from the beginning?



Some people didn't believe it to be a joke or at least they didn't for a variation of another gif...people were fairly excited about the Wii U after the first reveal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I only saw one impressive looking game and I have doubts it's actual ingame footage.



It is real time. "In game" as a term is misleading because they only showed it off to demo their next gen engine specifically, not the game or what they 'wanted the game to look like'. 

Ono also repeatedly has stated that they were using it with the PS4 devs kits that they had, there's really nothing else to say besides calling him a liar.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> It is real time. "In game" as a term is misleading because they only showed it off to demo their next gen engine specifically, not the game or what they 'wanted the game to look like'.
> 
> Ono also repeatedly has stated that they were using it with the PS4 devs kits that they had, there's really nothing else to say besides calling him a liar.



They'd actually have to be trying new stuff.
Don't be surprised I'm doubtful because of that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

Sony is king!


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ?
> 
> gamecube
> xbox
> ...



Funny thing is that they now have little competition. Nintendo has absolutely no place but third (second if those rumors are true) and Microsoft will fall short ( if the rumors are false) because Sony so far has made the developers wet with excitement.

Happy developers = Great games

Great Games = Consoles sold

Consoles sold = Profit

Profit = Stability

Stability = Longevity

Longevity = Immortality.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

Are we really already stating who the winners of 8th gen will be?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> *Funny thing is that they now have little competition. Nintendo has absolutely no place but third (second if those rumors are true) and Microsoft will fall short ( if the rumors are false) because Sony so far has made the developers wet with excitement.*
> 
> Happy developers = Great games
> 
> ...





Could you _please_ not draw conclusions upon who will hit first and fall third next gen until all the rest of the consoles launch?  

It's like people want to set themselves for disappointment again, like what happened when nearly everyone thought the 3DS would sell DS-lite levels of success out of the gate worldwide, until the price tag and shit launch lineup unveiled which earned lackluster early 2011 sales before the holidays. Then there's the Vita, which i will once again state, was cheered on to kill off the 3DS's relevance in nearly every count until it flopped post-launch and had a worst 1st year in SW/HW sales than the Dreamcast. *The DREAMCAST*.

You can argue handhelds =/= consoles markets but what i'm comparing are huge hyperbole among many groups that raise their expectations too high and get shot down in the end when the market gives them a great taste of reality. I personally still believe Nintendo will hopefully well in the 8th gen like i moderately expect Sony too as well. And again, *ANYTHING* can happen in the video game industry. So it's better off that we all wait and see what happens instead of claiming what will all be said and done. 



Death-kun said:


> Are we really already stating who the winners of 8th gen will be?



You would _think_ that after last gen people would learn, guess we'll all have to face the music again once fall/holidays hit their strides.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Are we really already stating who the winners of 8th gen will be?


Yeah because it isn't really that hard to know what works. Unless there's some other untapped market between hardcore and casual but that doesn't seem to be the case with the Wii U sales.

Hardcore games spend their money where the games are. The console with the highest level of third party support and value for money will win the console race. For me It's just that simple to know. Unless Sony does something other than what they said to fuck it up which really doesn't spell much sense since they actually want to win.



Asa-Kun said:


> Could you _please_ not draw conclusions upon who will hit first and fall third next gen until all the rest of the consoles launch?
> 
> It's like people want to set themselves for disappointment again, like what happened when nearly everyone thought the 3DS would sell DS-lite levels of success out of the gate worldwide, until the price tag and shit launch lineup unveiled which earned lackluster early 2011 sales before the holidays. Then there's the Vita, which i will once again state, was cheered on to kill off the 3DS's relevance in nearly every count until it flopped post-launch and had a worst 1st year in SW/HW sales than the Dreamcast. *The DREAMCAST*.
> 
> ...



It's not really rocket science to know what was the reason the Wii sold. It attracted a different audience. the 3DS got better because of games from BOTH Nintendo and the Third party which made the handheld attractive. 

Wii U is going to suffer from that depending on how Microsoft fucks up their console. If Microsoft actually doesn't do shit you'll pretty much see the same thing from the current gen with the third party supporting both consoles and just leaving the wii U because according to them it isn't powerful enough.  Some of them  don't even want to port games from the current gen it's kinda wishful thinking to believe that they'll even have the slightest interest in porting games from the PS4 and lastbox. 

The exclusives of Nintendo are some of the best and it's amazing they can fight a losing but decent battle against the world but it has it's limits.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Megadead
> [YOUTUBE]RCc14SEvrVo[/YOUTUBE]



You know I actually find that dude both hilarious and a sensible person.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

Well whatever, you can keep on believing what you want. I'll wait until the actual results are in 5-6 years down the line.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well whatever, you can keep on believing what you want. I'll wait until the actual results are in 5-6 years down the line.



You mean when the PS4 starts the momentum after it's first price drop and developers become more seasoned into the system with possible even new technologies surfacing to take full advantage of the console?  

Anything other than the obvious isn't going to happen. That's what History has shown me. When that PS4 drops into the $250.00- 300.00 range 2 years from now the sales will skyrocket. 

But don't really care about the next consoles after this though I'm already too old Son. But I do hope that it will still strive for the young lings coming up and maybe Nintendo will get it right, not my place with them anymore.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm actually surprised you think the PS4 will have a price drop anytime soon. Sony was forced to drop the price of the PS3. The PS4 is already being priced competitively from the get go most likely. There is no need for Sony to drop the price anytime soon. Though I guess it all depends on how long this generation lasts. 

Though I think it's just your wishful thinking that the price will drop more than anything else.

The rumored $400 is a solid price point.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

The future is here


----------



## EJ (Mar 23, 2013)

Man......gaming is dead.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

PS4 getting a price drop? Yeah no, unless the PS4 actually sells badly then i cannot see how a slash in the tag is possibly warranted. Really wishful thinking tbh.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm actually surprised you think the PS4 will have a price drop anytime soon. Sony was forced to drop the price of the PS3. The PS4 is already being priced competitively from the get go most likely. There is no need for Sony to drop the price anytime soon. Though I guess it all depends on how long this generation lasts.
> 
> Though I think it's just your wishful thinking that the price will drop more than anything else.
> 
> The rumored $400 is a solid price point.



Price drops will occur as they release new models ( Increased Harddrive or smaller in size). Has a consoles price ever remained static for 2-3 years?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You know I actually find that dude both hilarious and a sensible person.



I just use him for news.
Don't think much of him.


Gunners said:


> Price drops will occur as they release new models ( Increased Harddrive or smaller in size). Has a consoles price ever remained static for 2-3 years?



Screw that super slim.
Cheap piece of shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm actually surprised you think the PS4 will have a price drop anytime soon. Sony was forced to drop the price of the PS3. The PS4 is already being priced competitively from the get go most likely. There is no need for Sony to drop the price anytime soon. Though I guess it all depends on how long this generation lasts.
> 
> Though I think it's just your wishful thinking that the price will drop more than anything else.
> 
> The rumored $400 is a solid price point.



2 - 3 years is a long time after a console releases seeing that  5 -6 years is the normal life span of a console.

Either You or Asa-Kun believed that the Wii U's price is going to drop very soon, what makes the PS4 so different to drop in 2-3 years? The the rate at which technology has increased compared to the days of old I'm pretty certain the technology Sony has put in it will get cheaper down the line.

If you believe that the Wii U's price is going to drop so fast you're pretty much telling me that you believe that the Wii U is both overpriced and not worth the tag even the slightest sense especially if the PS4 releases with being only $50 more with lot more potential.
 Sony should understand by now what their price range should be. The PS4 won't sell as much at the 400 price tag as ideal as it sounds to some but we are talking the majority of people here.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 23, 2013)

There wont be a PS4 pricedrop for a long, long, long time regardless if it's bombing or not.

I just bought a refurbished PS3 Slim on Amazon because 
a) Amazons refurbished crap is always in damn fine condition
b) an original 2005 xbox is more reliable then those extremely flimsy Super Slim PS3's. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

Why drop price for PS4 when there's already no competition.

Winners establish prices. Everyone gonna buy it anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

ps4 being 400$ that would be a hoot.
They'd probably price it at 350$ at a huge loss and then get trolled again


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Why drop price for PS4 when there's already no competition.
> Winners establish prices. Everyone gonna buy it anyway.



No. Consumers are the ones in control. Fact there are still cheaper alternatives. 

The majority will probably stick with their PS3's and 360's for now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> No. Consumers are the ones in control.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2013)

Current debate reminds me of the people saying the Bluray wouldn't be a success blah blah blah. When the result was pretty much clear for the majority to see.


Hatifnatten said:


>



Do you think we will see a DmC 2?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

I've never said that the WiiU will see a price drop anytime soon, and neither has Asa as far as I know.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

DedValve said:


> There wont be a PS4 pricedrop for a long, long, long time regardless if it's bombing or not.
> 
> I just bought a refurbished PS3 Slim on Amazon because
> a) Amazons refurbished crap is always in damn fine condition
> b) an original 2005 xbox is more reliable then those extremely flimsy Super Slim PS3's. Fuck that shit.



PS2 launched at 299.00 and after 2 years dropped to $199
PS3 launched at 499.00(lol) and after 2 years dropped to $399.

Both of these were in a two year period. Why would people expect any different from the PS4?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS2 launched at 299.00 and after 2 years dropped to $199
> PS3 launched at 499.00(lol) and after 2 years dropped to $399.
> 
> Both of these were in a two year period. Why would people expect any different from the PS4?



Because Nintendo overpriced a handheld, realized it wasn't selling and went into panic mode assuming that Vita would actually (lol) be a threat while phones and tablets where kicking their asses. Once 1 company slashes their price...Hell it's expected of the WiiU.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


>



Didn't see PS3's flying off the shelves with it's $600 Price tag.

And EA with their fuckery had to apologize to the masses

So laugh all you want Hatif.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Because Nintendo overpriced a handheld, realized it wasn't selling and went into panic mode assuming that Vita would actually (lol) be a threat while phones and tablets where kicking their asses. Once 1 company slashes their price...Hell it's expected of the WiiU.



That Price drop didn't come in two years. It came in a few months. Big difference dude.

And Vita was just too expensive people just weren't willing to buy it at the price. I heard the memory card prices were killer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS2 launched at 299.00 and after 2 years dropped to $199
> PS3 launched at 499.00(lol) and after 2 years dropped to $399.
> 
> Both of these were in a two year period. Why would people expect any different from the PS4?



[YOUTUBE]BOHqG1nc_tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Because Nintendo overpriced a handheld, realized it wasn't selling and went into panic mode assuming that Vita would actually (lol) be a threat while phones and tablets where kicking their asses. Once 1 company slashes their price...Hell it's expected of the WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah because it isn't really that hard to know what works. Unless there's some other untapped market between hardcore and casual but that doesn't seem to be the case with the Wii U sales.
> 
> Hardcore games spend their money where the games are. The console with the highest level of third party support and value for money will win the console race. For me It's just that simple to know. Unless Sony does something other than what they said to fuck it up which really doesn't spell much sense since they actually want to win.
> 
> ...



Yes because the mass market were _totally_ keen on buying a new console when i went through two months of zero games that even Nintendo themselves admitted through their mouths. I stand firm that until this year ends it's too early to call it quits.  

Indeed, however it isn't easy as flipping a switch or with a snap of a finger. You gotta work for it and bring incentives for support along with enticing people to buy a console's game's. Curious to ask though, but how big do you think the "hardcore gamer" demographic is? 

It also presented a novelty that made Nintendo billions of cash, drove a pitchfork up the doom group who believed the GameCube would be Nintendo's last console before going third party, elevated Nintendo's brand into higher popularity status, and gain more profit since day 1 compared to the competition. Despite the obvious lack of third party support and SD output that eventually bit Nintendo in the ass after it's 2011's downfall. Same can't be currently said for the Wii U but i'm sure this time Nintendo will be working harder to ensure success this time around since the casual market are too fickle of a bunch to do most things for them. You forgot price cut, Nintendo grabbing Monster Hunter exclusivity, the fact that it came after it's popular successor (the DS, best selling handheld of all time with possibly the biggest handheld library out there), etc. But otherwise, true.

It's going to suffer over a competition's console potentially fucking up? That logic i cannot comprehend, my friend. Even if MS doesn't poop the shoot (which from what the leaks have given us, might say otherwise....) it still won't even make a dent in Japan considering Nintendo and Sony own that place by default with the PS3 & 3DS selling just fine there. The Xbox brand isn't as popular in Nippon compared to the western territories where it would fare better there to be honest. Which is why Nintendo can carve out incentives of their own by publishing more third party exclusives and collaborating with other developers, like SMT X Fire Emblem for example. They've stressed that it was one of their plans to gain support, and Nintendo have established that they will be making other third party announcements in due time (sooner of later) in case most people have forgotten. 

Power isn't the only exception to what dictates support or lack thereof to a console, otherwise the N64, GC, and Xbox would've made a dent to the PS1 and PS2. But they *didn't*, because the PS1 offered far better incentives to third parties like less restrictive development, accessible controller, marketing, price, etc. PS3 while having third party support from the get-go still had to work it's way into being a console of choice among consumers in Western territories compared to the Wii/360 because the launch price, complex cell architecture, abysmal early sales, HD development costs, third party exclusives that went multiplat and often ran better on the 360, etc were *NOT* going to cut it. As i said before, Sony is not exclusive to getting hurt by other competition, and neither is Nintendo or MS. That's the exception, not the norm. 

Obviously Nintendo's brand cannot sustain their consoles for a long term cycle, if the GC and N64 were anything to go by. Even Nintendo knows this, and that is why they are expanding their collaborations with third parties to fill the gap with decent support (despite the current outlook not looking too positive among a couple multiplats) considering Nintendo still has their head start to fix a couple things for the Wii U before the PS4/Xbox 720 arrive. I'm positive that they'll hit it during the holidays since that's where Nintendo and most others tend to go all out, ignoring last year since their actaul big hitters and the Next Gen haven't released yet. 

Just my 6 cents.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

lolnintendon't, they have absolutely no clue what to do when their shit is tanking hard because all these years it sold without them doing anything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> lolnintendon't, they have absolutely no clue what to do when their shit is tanking hard because all these years it sold without them doing anything.



Keep it coming Hatti, i'll remember this once they announce their big hits to the market. Especially since after the 3DS received said-hits in 2011, it's kicking it in Japan (despite less than stellar sales in other regions, which is bound to be rectified once Pokemon X/Y tears assholes apart). Also:



Hatifnatten said:


> Why drop price for PS4 when there's already no competition.
> 
> Winners establish prices. Everyone gonna buy it anyway.



I'm sure the people who bought a launch 3DS and a Vita, which both got rewarded with shit 1st year sales (double the latter) until a price drop, count as "everyone" right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

>still thinks nintendo has big hits

how sweet

yeah I'm sure 10 more crap mario games and wii fit super plus will change everything. Pooptendo is dead, face the reality

also:

just compared portable shit to consoles

equivalent of going full retard


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Arguing against facts aren't sweet. Debatable, yes. 

A 3D Mario title being worthwhile, unlike NSMB would be a nice start, but that isn't what i entirely meant if you were actually reading my previous posts. Instigation leading to cunning remarks that come off as childish be damned, son.

If you are going to respond with legitimate counter arguments instead of cherry picking with a dash amateur insults then please do, because otherwise it's hard to actually take you seriously. I already stated that handheld =/= console markets are still debatable, with the exception of people's expectations in regards to who will shit on each other during the 8th gen. 

*Pay attention* if you are having a hard time keeping of with my posts.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]BOHqG1nc_tw[/YOUTUBE]



That guy looks familiar. 



> Indeed, however it isn't easy as flipping a switch or with a snap of a finger. You gotta work for it and bring incentives for support along with enticing people to buy a console's game's. Curious to ask though, but how big do you think the "hardcore gamer" demographic is?


For me at least it's hard to calculate for a few reasons. The number of people who have had to re-purchase a console or the ones who have multiple are not numbers I'm sure off.  If I would give a guess I'd say at LEAST 100 million.




> It's going to suffer over a competition's console potentially fucking up? That logic i cannot comprehend, my friend. Even if MS doesn't poop the shoot (which from what the leaks have given us, might say otherwise....) it still won't even make a dent in Japan considering Nintendo and Sony own that place by default with the PS3 & 3DS selling just fine there. The Xbox brand isn't as popular in Nippon compared to the western territories where it would fare better there to be honest. Which is why Nintendo can carve out incentives of their own by publishing more third party exclusives and collaborating with other developers, like SMT X Fire Emblem for example. They've stressed that it was one of their plans to gain support, and Nintendo have established that they will be making other third party announcements in due time (sooner of later) in case most people have forgotten.


Despite it completely failing in Japan this gen and coming gen overall though the prices of the system was still comparable to that of the PS3.  The reason why i believe that two consoles doing a similiar thing can make a difference is all associated with cost. PS4 will not enjoy it's time alone on the market and all those developers would be in denial thinking that they can make their ends meat on PS4 in the first few years.  So they need another strong market to consider for their games. If Microsoft does shit then you'll have a case where people would gather to both the Wii U and the PS4 because they don't have shit like that. And as Nintendo comes out with it's heavy hitters the Wii U sells more and the third party starts adding their games. SO both consoles get supported. For the majority of developers It's more profitable to support two consoles than one. And if lastbox loses popularity with those rumors their fanbase will scatter. 



> Power isn't the only exception to what dictates support or lack thereof to a console, otherwise the N64, GC, and Xbox would've made a dent to the PS1 and PS2. But they *didn't*, because the PS1 offered far better incentives to third parties like less restrictive development, accessible controller, marketing, price, etc. PS3 while having third party support from the get-go still had to work it's way into being a console of choice among consumers in Western territories compared to the Wii/360 because the launch price, complex cell architecture, abysmal early sales, HD development costs, third party exclusives that went multiplat and often ran better on the 360, etc were *NOT* going to cut it. As i said before, Sony is not exclusive to getting hurt by other competition, and neither is Nintendo or MS. That's the exception, not the norm.



Indeed  but Sony has still managed to keep the third party in check for the most part despite the shortcomings of the PS3 ,with them actually taking the approach they did with the PS4 I've never such a reaction from the developers. 

Sony has power, ease of development, marketing and third parties jumping on.
Dude it's set in stone the PS4 will fuck up the competition when it comes to support.



> Obviously Nintendo's brand cannot sustain their consoles for a long term cycle, if the GC and N64 were anything to go by. Even Nintendo knows this, and that is why they are expanding their collaborations with third parties to fill the gap with decent support (despite the current outlook not looking too positive among a couple multiplats) considering Nintendo still has their head start to fix a couple things for the Wii U before the PS4/Xbox 720 arrive. I'm positive that they'll hit it during the holidays since that's where Nintendo and most others tend to go all out, ignoring last year since their actaul big hitters and the Next Gen haven't released yet.


Nintendo  are working closely with the third party And i love that but sadly it's their own time and effort will still be also be stretched causing other things to suffer somewhere along the line. There are still only one company and they can only do much at the  same time focusing on their own quality titles. But the other developers are big boys and are capable of producing their own AAA titles as well and that level of quality  MIGHT increase as the competition gets even more stiff and people need those sales. All I know now is that developers have NO excuse for bad quality games and the masses know this time so they should be on their P's and Q's.



> Just my 6 cents.



More like a dollar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2013)

Nintendo has Pokemon.. so surely it will never die


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Nintendo has Pokemon.. so surely it will never die



A full open world Pokemon online game would literally create a gaming revolution.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> A full open world Pokemon online game would literally create a gaming revolution.



yeah.. they're basically holding that one out for the next next gen  

or when Nintendo is in serious deep shit..


----------



## MegaultraHay (Mar 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> >still thinks nintendo has big hits
> 
> how sweet
> 
> ...



Troll harder man


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2013)

these Sony will be king talks are so reminiscent of the PS3 it's hilarious 

I've heard all this before and who cares who's no.1 and 2 and 3

I'm too old to be picking console sides and so are you


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Price drops will occur as they release new models ( Increased Harddrive or smaller in size). Has a consoles price ever remained static for 2-3 years?



Microsoft has not had an official 360 price drop since 2010.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> these Sony will be king talks are so reminiscent of the PS3 it's hilarious
> 
> I've heard all this before and who cares who's no.1 and 2 and 3
> 
> I'm too old to be picking console sides and so are you



This time things will be different, Sony won't be making the mistakes that it made with PS3 or at least it won't be making the same hardware mistakes.  

As for who cares about which console will be number 1...those that plan on only getting one console may care about which console will be most successful.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> these Sony will be king talks are so reminiscent of the PS3 it's hilarious
> 
> I've heard all this before and who cares who's no.1 and 2 and 3
> 
> I'm too old to be picking console sides and so are you



Console wars are fun!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> That guy looks familiar.



It's Kaz, remember?? 



> For me at least it's hard to calculate for a few reasons. The number of people who have had to re-purchase a console or the ones who have multiple are not numbers I'm sure off.  If I would give a guess I'd say at LEAST 100 million.



I fail to see what that has to do with the above post that you just quoted. 



> Despite it completely failing in Japan this gen and the next overall though the prices of the system was still comparable to that of the PS3.



No they weren't, when were the Wii or the Xbox 360 launched in prices that were even remotely comparable to 499-599USD? Wii launched at $250 and the 360 core pack launched $299 back then. It is a fact that the PS3 was the
most expensive 7th gen console ever released, to which even in a good economy the mass market still couldn't swallow it.



> Indeed  but Sony has still managed to keep the third party in check for the most part despite the shortcomings of the PS3 ,with them actually taking the approach they did with the PS4 I've never such a reaction from the developers.



They did, even at the cost of exclusivity, dominated marketshare and some issues in performance (unless third parties and Sony's 1st party studios wanted to spend more time working harder on the Cell). But in the end, i still enjoy my PS3 a lot and will continue to do so. At least it showed Sony can still fix things even after the launch disaster, plus their 1st party exclusive efforts were really slick this generation. 



> Sony has power, ease of development, marketing and third parties jumping on.
> Dude it's set in stone the PS4 will fuck up the competition when it comes to support.



It will *definitely* get support, no doubt about that. 

But no, it is not going to suddenly fuck up the competition until we see the results until launch. I still think it do very well in the long run, but as i said before it is best to not conclude what console will solo another *WHEN.IT.HAS.NOT.RELEASED.YET.* I'm still totally glad about the ease of development on the PS4's architecture.  




> Nintendo  are working closely with the third party And i love that but sadly it's their own time and effort will still be also be stretched causing other things to suffer somewhere along the line. There are still only one company and they can only do much at the time focusing on their own quality titles. But the other developers are big boys and are capable of producing their own AAA titles as well and that level of quality  MIGHT increase as the competition gets even more stiff and people need those sales. All I know now is that developers have NO excuse for bad quality games and the masses know this time so they should be on their P's and Q's.



Very true, how long until the effort hits it's stride will be up until we hear more announcements. But one things for sure, E3 2013 is where EVERYONE in the big 3 has show off their megaton hits to amazing the crowd. Especially Nintendo after regurgitating two shitty E3 conferences in a row, and MS if they want to deflect the negativity upon the Durango. Sony as well for the PS4, which should be a given this time around since pretty much all three of their conferences sucked last year.



> More like a dollar



5 dollar foot long.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> That Price drop didn't come in two years. It came in a few months. Big difference dude.
> 
> And Vita was just too expensive people just weren't willing to buy it at the price. I heard the memory card prices were killer.



What? Did you misread my posts? I said that PS4 won't be getting a price drop anytime soon and it was Nintendos whole stupid decision to grossly overprice the 3DS that led them to slash the price so drastically and quickly and it's why people are expecting more price drops. Now you have people waiting on the vita (when a price drop outside Japan isn't likely) and assuming that the PS4/720 will drop in price shortly after release like the 3DS before it. I highly doubt that even the WiiU will drop in price anytime soon.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah I heard the same thing with the PS3

and if you're getting a console then who is number 1 doesn't even matter it's what selection of games is better for what you like.  We live in an age where exclusives are literally no longer the deal breakers they once where


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I've heard all this before and who cares who's no.1 and 2 and 3
> 
> I'm too old to be picking console sides and so are you



Take that filthy "logic" and get out of my house, Para.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Yeah I heard the same thing with the PS3
> 
> and if you're getting a console then who is number 1 doesn't even matter it's what selection of games is better for what you like.  We live in an age where exclusives are literally no longer the deal breakers they once where



if that was the case, there would be no one championing the great PC exclusives out there 

Look, i understand your aversion to jumping the gun, but it seems a little much. From what little Sony has showed, it seems like they have learned their lesson in regards to their mistakes with the PS3, and that gives people legimate reasons to be excited. Sure, you could make an argument about "well they did the same with the vita", but PS4 is infinitely more important to their business strategies going forward, and well, i don't see any mandatory memory sticks for PS4, do you?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't really engage in console wars, but why are people responding seriously to Hatif? He's just a troll that's an obnoxious Sony fanboy on his off time. Not even a funny troll like Shion or a troll that makes good points like Krory, just an annoying one.

I mean, he even thinks current Square Enix is still good. That should tell you something.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 23, 2013)

Shions not _that_ funny. 




































yes, yes he is


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't really engage in console wars, but why are people responding seriously to Hatif? He's just a troll that's an obnoxious Sony fanboy on his off time. Not even a funny troll like Shion or a troll that makes good points like Krory, just an annoying one.
> 
> I mean, he even thinks current Square Enix is still good. That should tell you something.



Out of amusement, really.  

True, people like that aren't usually worth a damn after a reply or two. I digress though....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shion actually ruffled my jimmies before.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Yeah I heard the same thing with the PS3
> 
> and if you're getting a console then who is number 1 doesn't even matter it's what selection of games is better for what you like.  We live in an age where exclusives are literally no longer the deal breakers they once where



Except that this time everything points to it being true.  

I won't deny that, for those getting a console, most of the time it comes down to which console has a better selection of games that one likes but with multi-platform games being ever more prevalent both PS4 and Durango will have pretty similar game libraries.  For quite a few people the decision may come down to which console is more powerful and which has the better online system/install base.  The install base size will at least depend on which console is the most successful to a certain degree.  And yes, exclusives aren't deal breakers but that doesn't mean that they are entirely without some pull.  They may be enough to tip the scales for those that are undecided.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't pick ''sides''. Why waste my time being a fanboy when I can use that time to play my games? It's not like any of us are getting younger here. 

Sony and Nintendo are my gaming gods, but Microsoft deserves to be mocked.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> It's Kaz, remember??
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see what that has to do with the above post that you just quoted.


You were asking me how much hardcore gamers existed. I gave a guess.





> No they weren't, when were the Wii or the Xbox 360 launched in prices that were even remotely comparable to 499-599USD? Wii launched at $250 and the 360 core pack launched $299 back then. It is a fact that the PS3 was the
> most expensive 7th gen console ever released, to which even in a good economy the mass market still couldn't swallow it.


yeah it was really difficult to convince people of that shit when the Xbox 360 third party games were actually performing better. And the exclusives didn't really kick off yet.




> They did, even at the cost of exclusivity, dominated marketshare and some issues in performance (unless third parties and Sony's 1st party studios wanted to spend more time working harder on the Cell). But in the end, i still enjoy my PS3 a lot and will continue to do so. At least it showed Sony can still fix things even after the launch disaster, plus their 1st party exclusive efforts were really slick this generation.


Ineed their efforts were amazing in comparison to the PS2. IMO  given how the third party games worked they had to do something to try and counterbalance the effect that the ports were having on the quality and that was the exclusives.  And it might increase this Generation too. Let's just hope when they show shit they actually plan to release it for the console 




> It will *definitely* get support, no doubt about that.
> 
> But no, it is not going to suddenly fuck up the competition until we see the results until launch. I still think it do very well in the long run, but as i said before it is best to not conclude what console will solo another *WHEN.IT.HAS.NOT.RELEASED.YET.* I'm still totally glad about the ease of development on the PS4's architecture.


Well as you and other sensible people have pointed out the launch is never the  nail in the coffin for any console. That's why in most of my arguments you see me  talking a few years into a consoles life cycle where the boys are separated from the men.




> Very true, how long until the effort hits it's stride will be up until we hear more announcements. But one things for sure, E3 2013 is where EVERYONE in the big 3 has show off their megaton hits to amazing the crowd. Especially Nintendo after regurgitating two shitty E3 conferences in a row, and MS if they want to deflect the negativity upon the Durango. Sony as well for the PS4, which should be a given this time around since pretty much all three of their conferences sucked last year.



3 Reps say they bring back Usher 




> 5 dollar foot long.



You beast.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 23, 2013)

Hope I can fry eggs on my Ps4.


They confirm any more rpgs yet brahs?
Other than dwagon game and uninitiated lost son or whatever the fuck its called.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> They confirm any more rpgs yet brahs?
> Other than dwagon game and uninitiated lost son or whatever the fuck its called.



Witcher 3 and Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 23, 2013)

I always pick sides, and it's always the playstation side


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

DO people think these types of games fit capcom?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2013)

the real question is, does capcom fit these kinds of games?


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2013)

PS4>XBOX 720.....


THIS IS FACT!! LETS GO!! CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT GENERATION!


----------



## James Bond (Mar 24, 2013)

I see the new xbox and turn 720 degrees and walk away.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 24, 2013)

^ So, you keep heading towards it, only now you're dizzier?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2013)

That's what i never understood about that stupid 360 joke. Its the same thing except less nonsensical turns. Atleast if you said 90 degrees you'd be going away from it, even though it makes no sense


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's what i never understood about that stupid 360 joke. Its the same thing except less nonsensical turns. Atleast if you said 90 degrees you'd be going away from it, even though it makes no sense



Said nonsensical turns are cool.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2013)

How many times do we have to explain it to the Xbox fanboys? We prove it each year after 2010 that we are the best around, and no one can top us


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2013)

Who is 'we'? 

The SDF can be just as bad as the Xbots and Nintendrones   

It just depends on the time of day


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flow said:


> How many times do we have to explain it to the Xbox fanboys? We prove it each year after 2010 that we are the best around, and no one can top us



Who are you representing?


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Ps3 fanboys. Do you people not realize how much we've been dominating with our exclusives and free online? 

Hopefully the next big thing has free online as well, and more awesome exclusives. time to redeem ourselves from this "rivalry".


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flow said:


> Ps3 fanboys. Do you people not realize how much we've been dominating with our exclusives and free online?
> 
> Hopefully the next big thing has free online as well, and more awesome exclusives. time to redeem ourselves from this *"rivalry"*.



And your debt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2013)

Flow said:


> Ps3 fanboys. Do you people not realize how much we've been dominating with our exclusives and free online?
> 
> Hopefully the next big thing has free online as well, and more awesome exclusives. time to redeem ourselves from this "rivalry".



Nintendo fanboys. Do you people not realize how much we've been dominating with our exclusives and free online? 

Hopefully the next big thing has free online as well, and more awesome exclusives. time to redeem ourselves from this "rivalry".


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 24, 2013)

thats not funny because the wii u sucks


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo fanboys. Do you people not realize how much we've been dominating with our exclusives and free online?
> 
> Hopefully the next big thing has free online as well, and more awesome exclusives. time to redeem ourselves from this "rivalry".
> 
> ...



Nintendo gave up a long time ago on being rivals.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2013)

Goova said:


> thats not funny because the wii u sucks


Nothing could suck more than the rumored xbox that's the point.


Canute87 said:


> Nintendo gave up a long time ago on being rivals.



Rivalry is in quotation marks for a reason to begin with.
And since when did the fans give a darn?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol Flow-chan is a Nintendo fanboy? 

You really have bad tastes about everything eh


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol Flow-chan is a Nintendo fanboy?
> 
> You really have bad tastes about everything eh



Says the guy with the John cena avatar


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2013)

steveht93 obviously fails to sense sarcasm.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> steveht93 obviously fails to sense sarcasm.



Sarcasm? Nope,never heard of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol Flow-chan is a Nintendo fanboy?
> 
> You really have bad tastes about everything eh



Flow-chan is just no selling Sony and Microsoft


----------



## DedValve (Mar 25, 2013)

PC master race, reporting in. 

Status report? Oh, just a few peasants fighting over who owns the better rock? Returning to base *flies away on jetpack*


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol the adbot copied my previous post about photo realistic nipples.    

@Khris:  Flow-chan is 32yrs old and hes still playing Mario and Zelda. Lmao

@DedValve: i see youre from the pc master race..so youre one of the poor people in this thread.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol the adbot copied my previous post about photo realistic nipples.
> 
> @Khris: * Flow-chan is 32yrs old and hes still playing Mario and Zelda*. Lmao



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flow said:


> Ps3 fanboys. Do you people not realize how much we've been dominating with our exclusives and free online?
> 
> Hopefully the next big thing has free online as well, and more awesome exclusives. time to redeem ourselves from this "rivalry".


----------



## EJ (Mar 25, 2013)

How am I a Nintendo/Microsoft fanboy if my post on this page are teasing Xbox and Nintendo fanboys and praising PS3? 

Some of you need to work on your grammar skills.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> @Khris:  Flow-chan is 32yrs old and hes still playing Mario and Zelda. Lmao



Zelda and Mario games are fantastic, I would still play them when I'm in my thirties.


----------



## EJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not even 32, I'm 20.


Don't listen to Termianthor. For some odd reason he goes to different threads with Kris and tries to flame me by making homophobic jokes towards me.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flow said:


> How am I a Nintendo/Microsoft fanboy if my post on this page are teasing Xbox and Nintendo fanboys and praising PS3?
> 
> Some of you need to work on your grammar skills.



I guess the way how it was worded gave the impression. 

Fanboy is a derogatory term.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2013)

DedValve said:


> PC master race, reporting in.
> 
> Status report? Oh, just a few peasants fighting over who owns the better rock? Returning to base
> 
> *Guy with the oversized bolder taped to his back scuttles off making jetpack sounds with his mouth.*



That's nice.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't hear PC mustard race over my Dolby 7.1 and giant true HD TV.


----------



## Wan (Mar 25, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I can't hear PC mustard race over my Dolby 7.1 and giant true HD TV.



So sad that you're playing with poorly compressed audio and sub-HD video.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

ITT: PCs don't have HDMI-out ports.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 25, 2013)

PC/Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo master race reporting in.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2013)

Corruption said:


> PC/Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo master race reporting in.



If we're using stone analogies: We've got the regular "peasants" arguing over their similar rocks. We've got the delusional peasants boating about his oversize rock.

And then there are those like us, who sit atop our _pile_ of rocks, wondering what the hell everyone's fighting about. Silly children.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 25, 2013)

You know, I vaguely remember a time when gaming was about having fun.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2013)

lol at owning a pc and a xbox

you must not like money


----------



## EJ (Mar 25, 2013)

The thing is,

what the mirco$oft fans don't realize, and what the Nintendo and PC fans was well don't realize,

is that the new PS3 will have amazing graphics that we won't even need PC graphics to begin with. Plus with our new powers, we'll be able to do the unthinkable. THe 720 won't be good.

Just like how the PS2 dominated everything back then..the PS4 will as well....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> You know, I vaguely remember a time when gaming was about having fun.



Sadly, that hasn't been the case ever since the SNES/Genesis thing. Now we just argue and belittle each other over piles of metal and molded plastic that ultimately add nothing to our individual accomplishments and betterment of society as a whole, solely so that we don't feel so insecure about our own failings.

...
...

Get with the times, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



PoinT_BlanK said:


> lol at owning a pc and a xbox
> 
> you must not like money



I hate it. So filthy, flimsy and does nothing but sit there. That's why I do whatever I can to get rid of it when my jobs plagues me with it, like buying food, clothes or video game consoles, or just putting it in a bank just so I don't have to look at it.

I mean, jeez, DO something!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> You know, I vaguely remember a time when gaming was about having fun.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 25, 2013)

Flow said:


> The thing is,
> 
> what the mirco$oft fans don't realize, and what the Nintendo and PC fans was well don't realize,
> 
> ...





> is that the new PS3 will have amazing graphics that we won't even need PC graphics to begin with. Plus with our new powers, we'll be able to do the unthinkable. THe 720 won't be good.





> is that the new PS3 will have amazing graphics





> is that the new PS3





> new PS3


 tell me more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2013)

Corruption said:


> PC/Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo master race reporting in.



this cat right here


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

The errant ways of the industry is righted once again!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> this cat right here



please, not you, don't disappoint me inu


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh look,it's St nightRazer trying to sell wii u's to little kids.

Hey ladies and gals,it seems level 5 are working on the ps4 as well.



It's an MMO though so I'm not sure if I should be hyped for this. But I respect them after the master piece that was Ni Nu Kuni(only on ps3 )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2013)

level 5 have a spotty record. the only game i really liked from them before ni no kuni was dark cloud 2 waaay back on ps2. Such great times with that game. I would not mind an HD remaster of that game(please do not mention dark cloud 1)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2013)

Your face is a little kid, Steve. 

What the hell guys, starting a master race party without me??? 

F this! F THIS ALL!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2013)

Blacklight and Primal Carnage coming to PS4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> level 5 have a spotty record. the only game i really liked from them before ni no kuni was dark cloud 2 waaay back on ps2. Such great times with that game. I would not mind an HD remaster of that game(please do not mention dark cloud 1)



Level 5 has a fine record.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2013)

Poor Little Jimmies. They can afford PCs. But cant afford a PS3 and PS4. How poor.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol Im not even flaming you Flow-chan. I just saw you posting in this thread all of a sudden. You still stalking me brah?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh  hey.
Coincidental don't ya think?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 26, 2013)

Gah! Sterling!

Mind giving a summary?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 26, 2013)

Had no idea that that was such a problem. Thats nuts. I would actually prefer the industry to have around a 60-40 ratio of men to women as leads and protagonists, not 90-10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Gah! Sterling!
> 
> Mind giving a summary?


All the shit in the thread that got locked but shorter and missing a few points.

He keeps it short.
Basically publishers are being dicks to women because they don't think they sell and are risky.
Nothing new in that regard.
Also mod is a dick for locking that thread. Doesn't help anyone when you shut down a discussion that actually helps things.


Goova said:


> Had no idea that that was such a problem. Thats nuts. I would actually prefer the industry to have around a 60-40 ratio of men to women as leads and protagonists, not 90-10



Like I said before fighting games are pretty progressive on that front.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2013)

nice move, Sony. They're really hitting the right notes so far.

Now, where's the catch?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

Guess Journey really was revolutionary on every scale it represented on huh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> nice move, Sony. They're really hitting the right notes so far.
> 
> Now, where's the catch?


[YOUTUBE]A8I9pYCl9AQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Your face is a little kid, Steve.
> 
> What the hell guys, starting a master race party without me???
> 
> F this! F THIS ALL!!!



Leave me alone Asa-kun. Nightrazer is trying to take customers away from me. 

I have to convince those fools to buy a ps4 on day one so I can satisfy my fanboyism(is this even a word?).


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> nice move, Sony. They're really hitting the right notes so far.
> 
> Now, where's the catch?



damn that is massive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Level 5 has a fine record.



They have a meh record. Rouge Galaxy was blah, White knight chronicles 1 and 2 were gah, dark cloud 1 was ugh.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Leave me alone Asa-kun. Nightrazer is trying to take customers away from me.
> 
> I have to convince those fools to buy a ps4 on day one so I can satisfy my fanboyism(is this even a word?).



No. 

Better get a move on unless those _fools_ (a.k.a. the casuals) to eat up *The iOS/3DS Master Race* > PS4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> They have a meh record. Rouge Galaxy was blah, White knight chronicles 1 and 2 were gah, dark cloud 1 was ugh.




SCE Japan Studio is also involved in said knight games
Dark cloud 1 is rather on the unfairly hard side at times.
Rouge Galaxy looked fine to me.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I have to convince those fools to buy a ps4 on day one so I can satisfy my fanboyism(is this even a word?).



Unfortunately


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 26, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> nice move, Sony. They're really hitting the right notes so far.
> 
> Now, where's the catch?



i'm loving it


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _BF4 leaked screens_ 










Color me impressed.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 26, 2013)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _BF4 leaked screens_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How close do you think the actual game will come to looking like that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2013)

Probably 100%. Should not be hard to get those kinds of models considering how BF3 looked.

And to think this is just the very first cross generation games.

That's like seeing Gears of War at E3 2005 and then going all the way to what has been done in 7 years.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

Is BF4 cross gen by any chance?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought BF4 was already confirmed cross-gen? Shitty current gen consoles get the turd version while PS4/Xbox 420 and PC get the superior version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feGQ6glgEzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't wait to play an actual good game with graphics like that.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Probably 100%. Should not be hard to get those kinds of models considering how BF3 looked.
> 
> And to think this is just the very first cross generation games.
> 
> That's like seeing Gears of War at E3 2005 and then going all the way to what has been done in 7 years.


So it's like seeing gears of wars then and now?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2013)

interview with Mark Cerny


----------



## deathgod (Mar 27, 2013)

I just hope the online multiplayer will be free this time for BF4. My neighbour bought his preowned and had to pony up $10 I think if he wanted to play online.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> interview with Mark Cerny



More off the interview is incoming in another article.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 27, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I just hope the online multiplayer will be free this time for BF4. My neighbour bought his preowned and had to pony up $10 I think if he wanted to play online.



If you buy it used, you will have to pay $10 for an online pass.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope I won't have to deal with slow USB transfers anymore. I have these 3.0's for a reason.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rd23T5hC45c[/YOUTUBE]
[YouTube]uYqRPsSSgZ8[/YouTube]


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]rd23T5hC45c[/YOUTUBE]
> [YouTube]uYqRPsSSgZ8[/YouTube]



>Clever Noob

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrF5x1OSJuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol Sony and Microsoft are really hashing it out for the "scourge of the industry" title


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 28, 2013)

I scroll down and look to the right of that website and see a bunch of tits. Linking porn, eh, nightrazr???


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2013)

Goova said:


> I scroll down and look to the right of that website and see a bunch of tits. Linking porn, eh, nightrazr???



something something nipples.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

Goova said:


> I scroll down and look to the right of that website and see a bunch of tits. Linking porn, eh, nightrazr???



depraved site is depraved but I cant be arsed about it lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol Sony and Microsoft are really hashing it out for the "scourge of the industry" title



1. Senkaku is worse than getting your eyes scratched out, its worse than Kotaku even

2. Sony has said that it is completely optional to use your name or use any name you want.

Its a non issue and frankly kinda stupid that you would even compare it to what we've been hearing about Microsoft's supposed plans.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh I dunno PSN purchases not rolling over seems pretty up there Inu.

Yes Senkaku is basically 2 chan with better backgrounds and the writers are blatantly flagrant,  honestly I just shared the link because the shit made me giggle like a 12 year old XD


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 1. Senkaku is worse than getting your eyes scratched out, its worse than Kotaku even
> 
> 2. Sony has said that it is completely optional to use your name or use any name you want.
> 
> Its a non issue and frankly kinda stupid that you would even compare it to what we've been hearing about Microsoft's supposed plans.



You don't need to explain it to nightrazr ,inu,that guy is pretty salty when it comes to Sony or Microsoft.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

It would behoove you to remember this simple mantra for future engagements. FUCK CLOUD GAMING AND PLAY BAYONETTA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mHrhsxc8-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2013)

> The PS4 sees Sony move to a 64-bit x86 chip architecture, which will be music to the ears of developers, especially those used to working on PC games. The good news doesn’t stop there, though. Developers will be able to take advantage of Microsoft’s latest industry standard DirectX API — DirectX 11.1, but Sony has taken the time to improve upon it, pushing the feature set beyond what is available for PC games development.
> 
> Those improvements include better shader pipeline access, improved debugging support features out the box, and much lower level access to the system hardware enabling developers to do “more cool things.” That’s achieved not only through an modified DirectX 11.1 API, but also a secondary low-level API specifically for the PS4 hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2013)

In other news my mum wants to buy a PS3 for Netflix  *wondering if I should get her to buy a PS4 and switch it with my PS3*.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah, get her to buy the PS4 then just give her the PS3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2013)

that's definitely the way forward, get her to buy the ps4 and switch it

i'm legit considering buying a next gen console at launch which is something i've never done before


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow.  **


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 29, 2013)

God Movement said:


> What a system



All hail the Playstation sayain master race!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

Gunners said:


> In other news my mum wants to buy a PS3 for Netflix  *wondering if I should get her to buy a PS4 and switch it with my PS3*.



If it's just for netflix you can just get a Wii


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2013)

a wii?

ew **


----------



## KidTony (Mar 29, 2013)

lol, don't let your mom hear about roku.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2013)

*HOLY SHIT.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't care about Shenmue III.
Know why? It's not interesting anymore.
We have Yakuza for that stuff.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 29, 2013)

KidTony said:


> lol, don't let your mom hear about roku.



my law ava


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mHrhsxc8-0[/YOUTUBE]



I like where this is going.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't care about Shenmue III.
> Know why? It's not interesting anymore.
> We have Yakuza for that stuff.



But what about Ryu? He's still stuck in that fuckin' cave waiting for his story to be finished!

Poor bastard.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it's just for netflix you can just get a Wii



 **


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrSaE2V2N9I[/YOUTUBE]

Second time we're hearing about this.

It's fucking happening. Please, God.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2013)

Not watching a 52 minute video. Cliff notes?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

Gunners said:


> **



Hey if your mom just wants netflix that's the cheapest way
120$ at most brand new.
I doubt she cares about the console wars bullshit.
More money for the console you don't know the price of.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Not watching a 52 minute video. Cliff notes?



Go to minute 20.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2013)

not for the Dreamcast 2?


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

Does this mean that there is hope for Legend of Dragoon 2?


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mHrhsxc8-0[/YOUTUBE]



I completely agree with the guy.

His emotional outbursts might make him seem like a conspiracy theorist, but his points are definitely valid.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2013)

I guess my link must have been seen by everyone already.  I'm out of the game. Sorry, folks.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 29, 2013)

Krory said:


> I guess my link must have been seen by everyone already.  I'm out of the game. Sorry, folks.



Don't forget to close the door after you leave bro.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh snap, son. That shit was mad-witty.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2013)

Makes me wonder how many publishers would actually use the option to block used copies of their games.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Makes me wonder how many publishers would actually use the option to block used copies of their games.



All of them.


----------



## EJ (Mar 29, 2013)

Wait so they will block used games? Wtf!?!? I thought they were rumors


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2013)

Sony patented the tech some time ago.

Sony said _they_ won't block them.

Turns out it's up to the publisher.

I'd like to think most publishers aren't dumb enough to do something like that - a few of them have gone on to talk about the usefulness of used games. I believe, surprisingly, EA and Activision have both spoken against blocking used games.

But the fact that it's now confirmed to be feasible is unsettling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> All of them.



This, am afraid. Hope they prove us wrong though..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2013)

sony has not talked about their used games plan. take it with salt.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> sony has not talked about their used games plan. take it with salt.



Shuhei Yoshida originally said they will _not_ block used games after the reveal.

Around the 1st of this month, he was asked about it and he said, “It's a publisher decision. We are not talking about it. Sorry.”


----------



## deathgod (Mar 29, 2013)

Ugh. What's up with that UE4 PS4 demo. It looked more like a PS3 demo.  I heard people state that it was made before the specs of the PS4 was final and I'm hoping that's the case,  cause that shit was disappointing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

What if the publisher is Sony?


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What if the publisher is Sony?



Case by case basis?


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Does this mean that there is hope for Legend of Dragoon 2?



I'd eat my elbow and put the crow on the endangered species list for a legend of dragoon 2.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kr2oHPSJ0m8[/YOUTUBE]

Dem gorgeous UE4 visuals.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> [YOUTUBE]kr2oHPSJ0m8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dem gorgeous UE4 visuals.



Available on all platforms but iOS,android......and wii u


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

And the ouya you just shat too!


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Available on all platforms but iOS,android......and wii u



Poor Wii U, it's in for a rough road.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

copy right claims can't see it


----------



## Wan (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Poor Wii U, it's in for a rough road.



Frostbite 3 not on Wii U, Unreal 4 not on Wii U.  Cryengine 3 is on Wii U, but it's clear Crytek is not prioritizing that, as Crysis 3 is not on Wii U.  Frostbite 3 will be powering not only Battlefield games but also the upcoming next gen Mass Effect and Dragon Age games and other games from EA.  For all their talk about supporting the Wii U a year ago, it doesn't seem that important to EA.  Nintendo better hope that Cryengine 3 development takes off.  If UE4 or Frostbite 3 are dominant this gen, then yes, the Wii U is in for a very rough road.  UE3 not supporting the Wii was part of what hurt it this past gen.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Poor Wii U, it's in for a rough road.



Unless the industry crashes first


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Unless the industry crashes first



Nintendo saving the industry part 2 time?


----------



## EJ (Mar 29, 2013)

How much do you think I can sell my PS3, my controller, my headset, and all my games for?

I got Mass Effect 2-3,
Naruto 
Max Payne 3
God of War 3 and Ascension
Dead or Alive 5
Castlevania Lord of Shadows
Heavy Rain
Silent Hill HD collection
Final Fantasy XIII
Rock Smith
AC Revelations

I also bought games that's digitally on my PS3:

Mass Effect 1
Journey
The Walking Dead all five episodes
Mortal Kombat (reboot)
Infamous 2
Final Fantasy 8
Final Fantasy 7
Shadow of the Colossus


All of this should add up to $500 at least right?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Nintendo saving the industry part 2 time?



By Partnering with Apple they'll be combined into one big company called 

"Nipple"


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> How much do you think I can sell my PS3, my controller, my headset, and all my games for?
> 
> I got Mass Effect 2-3,
> Naruto
> ...



Why don't you ask a retailer somewhere near you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Poor Wii U, it's in for a rough road.



they still have the best first party games.. they're gonna do just fine..


----------



## EJ (Mar 29, 2013)

Because a retailer somewhere near me doesn't know shit.

And I'm not going to Gamestop, lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> they still have the best first party games.. they're gonna do just fine..



poor khris


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 29, 2013)

Wii U is doomed forever.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> they still have the best first party games.. they're gonna do just fine..



Their first party can't contend with the third party games. Nintendo first party is  a plus not an alternative.

Think I'm wrong? Look on how the 360 performed in comparison to it's predecessor.  Third party games worked the best on that console in comparison to the PS3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> How much do you think I can sell my PS3, my controller, my headset, and all my games for?
> 
> I got Mass Effect 2-3,
> Naruto
> ...


More like 250$ at most.
Used things don't have good resale value.
Of course it depends on the ps3.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Nintendo saving the industry part 2 time?



Please the industry was fine it just was fucked up in north america during a time where the different zones (Europe, Japan and America) never really overlapped enough for it to influence other areas.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> *Please the industry was fine i*t just was fucked up in north america during a time where the different zones (Europe, Japan and America) never really overlapped enough for it to influence other areas.



No it wasn't.


Though I don't any crash happening again.

The only reason why the crash happened was because it was being plagued with crap.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2013)

Nintendo has so many different kinds of first party titles and so many different teams and studios working on so many different things. Whether Nintendo's first party games can compete with the top third party contenders in terms of quality as a game is subjective based on a person's tastes. But sales numbers don't lie and, aside from the likes of CoD, Nintendo's games always sell the most. 

Nintendo's first party isn't a plus nor an alternative. It's their lifeblood. It's been like, what, 4 generations since Nintendo had above-average third party support? If you're buying Nintendo consoles hoping to play third party games then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 30, 2013)

Very few Nintendo first party titles do anywhere near CoD numbers, 2D Mario, Mario Kart, and Smash Bros. are about the only titles that can compete on that level.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 30, 2013)

Mario kart sells 30 million, 3x cod games


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo has so many different kinds of first party titles and so many different teams and studios working on so many different things. Whether Nintendo's first party games can compete with the top third party contenders in terms of quality as a game is subjective based on a person's tastes. But sales numbers don't lie and, aside from the likes of CoD, Nintendo's games always sell the most.
> 
> Nintendo's first party isn't a plus nor an alternative. It's their lifeblood. It's been like, what, 4 generations since Nintendo had above-average third party support? If you're buying Nintendo consoles hoping to play third party games then you're doing it wrong.



Mario and Pokemon have sold the most. The last Legend of Zelda game to compete with sales like GTA and the like was Ocarina of time as well as Smash Brothers.
The rest of their titles don't sell as much or even make as much appearances.

They'd rather push out wave and wave after mario spin offs  so not even ALL their first party titles are guaranteed for the console in any one generation.

Most of their games aren't that special anymore or separates themselves from the pack like they've used to in the past.
Zelda isn't special anymore, in fact it's on the verge of being surpassed when it comes to that genre, F-zero according to Miyamoto has peaked when it comes to anything new, Star-Fox hasn't seen a true worthy title since the N64, Donkey-Kong is a good game but nothing ground breaking, Metroid Prime can't be compared to game like bioshock.

The third Parties have evolved considerably since the PS1 days. The Nintendo fanbase has split up and they were some who actually still believed that third party would flock to the console this generation they will lose more and more people dedicated to their hardware.

Having two consoles isn't a normal practice neither is it going to be worth it. The gamecube was a whole $100 cheaper than the PS2 the Wii was shitload cheaper than the PS3 and 360 yet many of the great games especially the operation rainfall barely made a million. Mario Kart can sell 30 million but games from the operation rainfall barely scratch a million? 

What does that tell you? Most mario kart buyers were Kids/Casuals not people our age who's into serious gaming.  Skyward sword sales prove my point, It's a dying breed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2013)

DAMN NINJAS!
What you meant to say was Wii Sports(anythin) series because that outsold zelda 3 times over.

Can you name a good 3rd person dungeon crawler with puzzles besides zelda? From this gen or last.


----------



## axellover2 (Mar 30, 2013)

My little sister wants a Wii U. But what I'm getting from this is that its not worth it unless you really like Nintendo 1st party games. That's a pretty penny for games that aren't released yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2013)

There are only 4 first party titles out right now with a ton of other titles with a lot more coming in from all avenues ( especially indie developers) No other console is going to be a worthwhile investment at this point unless you feel like going retro.  Why dont you play one, there is fun to be had, go hunt it down.
Its got like 8 exclusives or so everything else is updated ports and remakes(then there is the eshop), I think they have 35 or so retail titles 29 were at launch. If you're smart about it you'll wait for more bundles or bargain off a deluxe/zombiu bundle off a retailer promotion.


----------



## axellover2 (Mar 30, 2013)

I played on one at Best Buy, had Rayman or something on it, and I think it would seem like something that would be great; especially for my little sisters. I just don't want a Wii situation where everyone is bored after four months. I mean I know things like Bayonetta and Mario Kart are coming, but the lack of dates makes you a little anxious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Well we just came out of the holiday feburary slump they'll be a veritable stream of titles till 2014. Nintendo has things they have yet to announce, we'll be having more january nintendo directs and things they showcase at various gaming events


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Their first party can't contend with the third party games. Nintendo first party is  a plus not an alternative.
> 
> Think I'm wrong? Look on how the 360 performed in comparison to it's predecessor.  Third party games worked the best on that console in comparison to the PS3.



I said they're gonna do fine.. not dominate the market


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 30, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> My little sister wants a Wii U. But what I'm getting from this is that its not worth it unless you really like Nintendo 1st party games. That's a pretty penny for games that aren't released yet.



There's really no point in getting one right now when most of the big first party titles haven't even been shown let alone given release dates.



axellover2 said:


> I played on one at Best Buy, had Rayman or something on it, and I think it would seem like something that would be great; especially for my little sisters.



Heh, funny story about that.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2013)

Flow said:


> How much do you think I can sell my PS3, my controller, my headset, and all my games for?
> 
> I got Mass Effect 2-3,
> Naruto
> ...



I doubt it to be honest. You'd probably get $200 ( most) for your console factoring in the digital content and $260 for the games ( average $20 each). But that's kinda being generous. I'd expect you to make no more than $400.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> they still have the best first party games.. they're gonna do just fine..



In terms of quality on consoles not hand held I don't think you are right. The only games I'd enjoy playing on a wii u is Zelda,next SSB,and metroid. Other than that.....well it seems it's getting project x which looks good. But that hardly makes Nintendo the company with the best first party games in terms of consoles.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd reply, but I don't have much to say besides "Well it's all a matter of opinion, I think you're wrong", which is obvious. >__>

So I'll play Bioshock instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> In terms of quality on consoles not hand held I don't think you are right. The only games I'd enjoy playing on a wii u is Zelda,next SSB,and metroid. Other than that.....well it seems it's getting project x which looks good. *But that hardly makes Nintendo the company with the best first party games in terms of consoles.*



oh? they are the best first party wise by far. Is not even close... even the idiot of Patcher said that too 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 even tho he loves to ride sony first party dick




I had play Sony and M$ first party series. I do like some, I didn't enjoy others..

Nintendo first party.... I am not a Pikmin or Animal Crossing fan.. Do not like those and Mario wise, I am barely playing any of Mario brands.. 2D/3D or paper or RPG...

Edit: Sony and M$ can't touch quality wise Zelda,Mario and Metroid. Even with one bad game of Metroid. They just can't.  If Xenoblade becomes a Franchises, oh boy.. and you know Pokemon.

Second tier; Donkey Kong, Star Fox, Fire Emblem, Kirby, F-Zero, Animal Crossing? and much more.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2013)

Zelda isn't exactly what I'd call "quality" gaming per se nowadays with the forced linearity and its avalanche of handholding tutorials as much as I like the franchise. And Metroid got its first true bad game with Other M which is the only association people seem to do with Metroid. Nintendo needs to step up with those 2 series, Metroid especially since there's some big changes on its way to Zelda.  

Miyamoto said he doesn't really want to do more F-Zeros for some fucking reason so we shouldn't even count it at this point. So far they seem to be focusing on spinoffs of the Mario franchise with all the weegee stuff and Yoshi's new game. I'd be more excited for whatever Retro's doing now.

That said, I mostly grew with these series so I have a better understanding of them. I'm not even sure if i know all first party titles for Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> they are the best first party wise by far. Is not even close... even the idiot of Patcher said that



No they are not. They are actually far from being the best in my opinion. 





> Sony and M$ can't touch quality wise Zelda,Mario and Metroid. Even with one bad game of Metroid. They just can't.  If Xenoblade becomes a Franchises, oh boy.. and you know Pokemon.
> 
> Second tier; Donkey Kong, Star Fox, Fire Emblem, Kirby, F-Zero, Animal Crossing? and much more.



The only worthwhile titles you mentioned are Zelda and metroid. And im gonna say smash bros and Mario kart since you didn't mention those. Good Pokemon games are mostly handheld games,im talking about 
Console ones. And I didn't like xenoblades. I might like project x though Due to the style of gameplay.

Animal crossing is shit and it's not on home consoles anyway. When was the last star fox or f-zero(lol) where released on a home console? And Kirby is not a game I'd label as "amazing".


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'd reply, but I don't have much to say besides "Well it's all a matter of opinion, I think you're wrong", which is obvious. >__>
> 
> So I'll play Bioshock instead.



Enjoy your awesome THIRD PARTY game .


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> DAMN NINJAS!
> What you meant to say was Wii Sports(anythin) series because that outsold zelda 3 times over.
> 
> Can you name a good 3rd person dungeon crawler with puzzles besides zelda? From this gen or last.



Darksiders

Seriously, a lot of people missed out and didn't give that series a chance.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Enjoy your awesome THIRD PARTY game .



What is the point of pointing out that it's third party?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What is the point of pointing out that it's third party?



herp durr nindon't have no thrid partie
Basically he's jelly.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What is the point of pointing out that it's third party?


Something that Nintendo can't compete against for much longer. And is the true muscle behind any console and what guarantees it's success.

Also The fact that you mentioned it yourself is why i brought it up.

It's  a pretty weird comeback. Usually when people say what you just said they'll say they will enjoy something that pertains to what we are arguing against.

For instance if people were making fun of gamecube owners that they didn't have GTA gamecube owners would just say " oh well i guess I'll be playing TP, Sunshine, Metroid and RE4 (before PS2 announcement).

You on the other hand said you'd just say that you don't sharre the same opinion and that I'm wrong but then you say you'll just play bio shock a third party game which among many won't see the light of day on the Nintendo console.

So that's why I highlighted it. So Enjoy yourself. 

Much better than wasting time with me.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2013)

I didn't particularly mean anything by it. I'm tired of arguing about subjective things that we'll never agree on, so I decided to go play an awesome game rather than argue about games.

I will say this last thing, though; don't expect Nintendo to die anytime soon.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I didn't particularly mean anything by it. I'm tired of arguing about subjective things that we'll never agree on, so I decided to go play an awesome game rather than argue about games.
> 
> I will say this last thing, though; don't expect Nintendo to die anytime soon.



Yup. I hope in the next few years when i have my PS4 (if everything goes right) We'll have awesome conversations of the games that will come out and are playing.


3DS killing bitches left, right and center. I definitely know that,  neither is it something i ever want to happen.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2013)

However, if the WiiU is deemed a failure by Nintendo hopefully they'll try something new that doesn't also alienate those who want the best of both worlds without shelling out $500+ in hardware every gen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2013)

How are they going to add wii U games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Zelda isn't exactly what I'd call "quality" *gaming per se nowadays with the forced linearity and its avalanche of handholding tutorials as much as I like the franchise. And Metroid got its first true bad game with Other M which is the only association people seem to do with Metroid. Nintendo needs to step up with those 2 series, Metroid especially since there's some big changes on its way to Zelda.
> 
> Miyamoto said he doesn't really want to do more F-Zeros for some fucking reason so we shouldn't even count it at this point. So far they seem to be focusing on spinoffs of the Mario franchise with all the weegee stuff and Yoshi's new game. I'd be more excited for whatever Retro's doing now.
> 
> That said, I mostly grew with these series so I have a better understanding of them. I'm not even sure if i know all first party titles for Sony and Microsoft.


 Stop reading right there.



steveht93 said:


> *No they are not. They are actually far from being the best in my opinion. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your opinion but not a fact. Check and compare..  what Sony or M$ have that can compare to those Ip's in term of quality? 

First: Kirby is second tier with quality titles and it sells well
Second: Donkey Kong Country Return.. All I have to say
Third: Nintendo believe or not love to rest their franchises "second and third tier" when those do not fit the console or the time of such. When are we going to see those? who knows.
Forth: I am scared of Animal Crossing Franchises.. It can eat people souls.. One of the biggest title on the 3DS.. Same goes for Fire Emblem. When those hit the WiiU with a sequel, they are going to be a hit.. Plus Animal Crossing was a huge hit on both Game Cube and Wii "quality and sell wise".. Lets keep the fact straight..

Like I said before, I am not a Animal Crossing guy and I didn't like it that much, same goes for Pikmin...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2013)

All i can say is that i hope for the best for Nintendo and Sony this generation once again. Any *serious* people agree?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> All i can say is that i hope for the best for Nintendo and Sony this generation once again. Any *serious* people agree?



I am hoping that Sony brings new IP's that I can enjoy because right now I can count with one hand the one I like..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am hoping that Sony brings new IP's that I can enjoy because right now I can count with one hand the one I like..



I'd be damned if they made a new IP RPG in the likes of Xenoblade. Because damn.....Xenoblade... 

On of the best niche AAA RPG titles that Nintendo's ever made.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I'd be damned if they made a new IP RPG in the likes of Xenoblade. Because damn.....Xenoblade...
> 
> On of the best niche AAA RPG titles that Nintendo's ever made.



I want to play something fun that is all I ask.. if I don't find a game fun than we have a problem..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Stop reading right there.



Zelda needs some serious make over after Skyward Sword even if the game wasn't bad, the problem is that it could have been so much fucking more. You can be blind to it all you want but Zelda is not an automatically amazing game purely on brand name. Darksiders 2 was a much better Zelda game than SS could ever hope to be. There's a reason why Aonuma wants to shake shit up.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2013)

How can any man with self respect play Animal crossing? 

In all seriousness ''stopped reading right there'' is why companies regress with time. When they have their fans blind support there is no need for them to take things to the next level.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2013)

You imply that the quality of Animal Crossing is bad rather than admitting that it just isn't the kind of game for you.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 30, 2013)

Let's get off the Nintendo talk and back into the PS4. What did you guys think of the PS4's UE4 elemental vid? It was noticeably worse than the PC version and now I'm beginning to question whether those visually awesome kill zone and DD demo are possible on the ps4. So..hope for the best and prepare for the worst?


----------



## Wan (Mar 30, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Let's get off the Nintendo talk and back into the PS4. What did you guys think of the PS4's UE4 elemental vid? It was noticeably worse than the PC version and now I'm beginning to question whether those visually awesome kill zone and DD demo are possible on the ps4. So..hope for the best and prepare for the worst?



The Killzone demo would have been recorded straight from the PS4, so of course it's possible.  Eurogamer's analysis of the Killzone demo actually concluded that the PS4 should be capable of more than was shown.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2013)

i just watched the ue4 demo on my 32 inch tv at 1080p. it looks amazing. its is downgraded somewhat from the 680 version but seeing as how its epics first crack at an ps4 dev kit demo and is already comparable to 680 i7 with 16gb of ram is an excellent sign for the future. wait till you see full games on this thing...my god...deep down and agni are indicative i think


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> However, if the WiiU is deemed a failure by Nintendo hopefully they'll try something new that doesn't also alienate those who want the best of both worlds without shelling out $500+ in hardware every gen.



I wonder if they will. The technology increases isn't something Nintendo is going to jump on Sony and Microsoft however always believe in using cutting edge technology in their consoles and most of the third party developers follow suit.Nintendo will always be the conservative one.  But the sad fact is that they are now starting to lose money on each console sold and barely have the support as it is.

What is it that they learned from the 3DS rough start?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys, imagine next next gen games 

It will be like Ps4, except x10


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2013)

thats if dedi consoles are still viable at that point. here is hoping for nintendos sake


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2013)

The world will end.

But if it doesn't, Nintendo needs a change in management.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2013)

im most excited about infiltrator on ps4....mark reign said it was possible but to what extent is the question


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2013)

You know a company sucks when its depending on only 2 titles.. 


On topic: Can we get a new Bloody Roar next gen, please? :ho


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2013)

Goova said:


> Hey guys, imagine next next gen games
> 
> It will be like Ps4, except x10



Can't wait for that photo-realism.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You know a company sucks when its depending on only 2 titles..



Halo and Gears?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Halo and Gears?



Don't forget Fable Kinect


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2013)

@Solaris

Next next gen Heavy Rain will have the most anticipated feature of any game:


*Spoiler*: __ 



ultra photo realistic nipples! 




@Death-kun

Nintendo: Mario n Zelda

Microsoft: Halo and Gears

So you yeah, you are mostly correct.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2013)

I would say Nintendo is more Mario and Pokemon than it is Mario and Zelda.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2013)

Goova said:


> Don't forget Fable Kinect



People depend on that game?



TerminaTHOR said:


> @Solaris
> 
> Next next gen Heavy Rain will have the most anticipated feature of any game:
> 
> ...



Al virgin gamers will love that Heavy Rain.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Now I know people be mad and crazy when they resort to attackin Nintendo first party. Sht, sony first party is not that good. They have Littlebigplanet, Uncharted, and God of War. Their other ones suck. Twisted Metal? Fuck that no selling piece of shit. Killzone is shit, its basically the RC Cola version of Pepsi and Coke. Racing simulators are for that weird ass niche club which somehow numbers in the millions but still boring as fuck games for people who don't like them.

Games like Sony all stars and lbp karting sucked major dick, worst then anything Nintendo has put as a major line up(read: not console launch lineup) in a long time  Infamous is nothing special and I played both(Prototype 2 is better). If I had to compare it would be like a 2nd tier Nintendo game, so a second tier sony game.. Wipeout is like a 3rd or 4th tier game. Besides that they get 3rd party games that sometimes go exclusive(main reason to be a sony customer, at least for me), those really make the difference. Demons Souls, Final Fantasy games, RPG games in general, japanese games, etc. Thats why you get a Sony console is for dem 3rd party titles that don't go on other consoles, and for the big 3 sony 1st parties. 

Nintendo has more 1st tier, 2nd tier and I think 3rd tier games as first party, and they sell a lot and get good reviews.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2013)

i think this constant hating on everything is ridiculous. really dont give a shit what ppl think is best. and dont think it matters to begin with. that goes for sony nintendo or what have you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i think this constant hating on everything is ridiculous. really dont give a shit what ppl think is best. and dont think it matters to begin with. that goes for sony nintendo or what have you



You're too old. Old as fuck Inu getting tired of arguing about games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2013)

Coz Nintendo is all about dem casuals. 

Microsoft is following their ways and will unveil their next casualbox soon. And all 8yr olds will jump in joy. 

I love Goova's sarcasm post lol.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i just watched the ue4 demo on my 32 inch tv at 1080p. it looks amazing. its is downgraded somewhat from the 680 version but seeing as how its epics first crack at an ps4 dev kit demo and is already comparable to 680 i7 with 16gb of ram is an excellent sign for the future. wait till you see full games on this thing...my god...deep down and agni are indicative i think



And this is not the ps4's final form. The last developers kit is shipping in summer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2013)

Goova said:


> You're too old. Old as fuck Inu getting tired of arguing about games.



I think you're mixing "old" with "blind fanboy" and "arguing about games" with "hating shit by principle".

Your previous post litereally amounted to "X non Nintedo game is bad and Y Nintendo game is good. NINTENDOMISPLERGH"

At least, the fanboy hate in the 90s was entertaining. Now we have shit like Gaming Department.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 31, 2013)

Let's take a closer look at the whole Infamous vs. Prototype thing:

Radical Entertainment got fucked, Sucker Punch is still riding high. 

Or did I miss something here?


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 31, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Let's take a closer look at the whole Infamous vs. Prototype thing:
> 
> Radical Entertainment got fucked, Sucker Punch is still riding high.
> 
> Or did I miss something here?



Nope,spot on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Let's take a closer look at the whole Infamous vs. Prototype thing:
> 
> Radical Entertainment got fucked, Sucker Punch is still riding high.
> 
> Or did I miss something here?



Too bad, I preferred Prototype. Although 2 made some stupid as fuck moves.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2013)

Thread title should be changed to "PS4 and Xbox 720 Thread of Ultra-Photorealistic Nipples"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoLz4BPXsOw[/YOUTUBE]

Lookadat. Ain't that nice. Reminds me of a contemporary Ico for some reason.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, I like how there are no ps3's I can buy without a bundle. Shit would be 200 bucks flat without a controller or games added with it. Im not spending 300 bucks for a controller i will never use and some game i dont want to own


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 31, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> At least, the fanboy hate in the 90s was entertaining. Now we have shit like Gaming Department.



I remember back in the day when Nintendo fanboys and Sega fanboys actually have shit to argue about during the 16-bit console wars. Those glorious days were interesting and intense. Now ''fanboys'' basically say, ''This game is good and this other game is shit because I said so!'' That, or _tons_ of whining.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 31, 2013)

Snes/genesis era ftw


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2013)

I always thought Sega would partner with Nintendo.

Oh well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I always thought Sega would partner with Nintendo.
> 
> Oh well.



On the rare times they did, they shat gold like F-Zero GX.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> On the rare times they did, they shat gold like F-Zero GX.



Imagine if that was a constant thing?  They were great competitors and instead coming together they supported the console that ultimately ended up killing them. The amount of talent and brilliant minds at that company would have brought forth some crazy sick games.

But it's only a dream at this point. Sega has fallen so far and Nintendo...well you know the deal with them already.

The only two companies who remember what old school gaming was like.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Guess Im getting the 300 dollar white ps3 bundle with 1 yr ps+

Best bundle out. Dont need no god of war, asassins creed or uncharted....


----------



## Fraust (Apr 1, 2013)

Why are you getting a PS3?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh look guys,today is the time of the year where the video game industry and the Internet in general become unbearable. Don't fall for suspicious articles.....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2013)

my ps3 disc player broke


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Oh look guys,today is the time of the year where the video game industry and the Internet in general become unbearable. Don't fall for suspicious articles.....



Oh you mean the Bible Black game on Wii U and 3DS?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 1, 2013)

You don't wanna save that 300 for the PS4? Or is money not an issue? Or are you waiting regardless?

Just curious.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2013)

To be fair, he may have a bunch of PS3 games that will be unusable with the PS4.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2013)

As will many PS3 owners.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 1, 2013)

...And you keep your PS3 and buy a PS4. That way, you can use both consoles. It's as simple as that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2013)

So about the PS4's specs, I personally cant see how its going to change anything. We're only seeing minor updates to graphics and overall game design. Not having a complicated  architecture and being able to shuffle tasks around has its benefits but I dont see any leaps besides overall performance stability. Social crap and developers marketing nonsense is irrelevant. How are they going to create deeper and more varied gaming experiences? How are gaming worlds going to evolve, not planning on making everything open world are you?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2013)

why the fuck would i want a release ps4? shit is going to suck like every. single. console. launch. ever.

No seriously, I don't buy consoles at launch besides the gamecube(worth it thanks to LM and eventually SSBM), consoles usually get a couple good games in the first 2 or 3 years, but that's not enough for me, I wait multiple years for the price to drop and for it to get to a higher quality. Plus, I will likely be in the AF by the time Ps4 launches.


----------



## lathia (Apr 1, 2013)

Goova said:


> why the fuck would i want a release ps4? shit is going to suck like every. single. console. launch. ever.
> 
> No seriously, I don't buy consoles at launch besides the gamecube(worth it thanks to* LM *and eventually SSBM), consoles usually get a couple good games in the first 2 or 3 years, but that's not enough for me, I wait multiple years for the price to drop and for it to get to a higher quality. Plus, I will likely be in the AF by the time Ps4 launches.



Luigi's Mansion... really? Gamecube's launch line was as horrible as any other console. It's called personal preference and justification. N64 did have a good launch though...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2013)

N64 didn't have much better at launch. Super Mario 64 and... Pilotwings?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2013)

LM was a caveat for SSBM. SSBM is my favorite game of all time, I put 5000+ hours into it. Yeah its preference, when did I say otherwise? People ask me, why not get a ps4? Why? Because I think consoles launches suck besides gamecubes, and only because SSBM released soon after gamecube launched(launch window), and I think Sony games like Killzone and Infamous are games that do not interest me enough to buy a ps4 at launch, nor do any other games really besides a _good_ Final Fantasy or maybe MGS(but its also releasing on Ps3 so Im good there). Launches have slow starts, im not willing to invest in a slow start, 9 months from now, I want immediate gratification, and the chance to play all the ps3 games that ps4 cannot play. Who's to say i cannot buy both when the time comes around?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2013)

PS4 is definitely going to have some form of fuck up at launch.  But it's really the year that you have to watch out for with the YLOD. Many people who had to re-purchase a PS3 can't be THAT stupid to make the same mistake again.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2013)

You underestimate the stupidity of people.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 1, 2013)

I just recently traded in my 60gb original PS3, got tired of it getting the YLOD - 11 times to be exact.

Anyway, going to get PS4 at launch, I'm a sucker for having the most up to date shit, hate being the last to get it, or having one of my boys get it before me. Plus I haven't been this excited for a console since PS2. YEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So about the PS4's specs, I personally cant see how its going to change anything. We're only seeing minor updates to graphics and overall game design. Not having a complicated  architecture and being able to shuffle tasks around has its benefits but I dont see any leaps besides overall performance stability. Social crap and developers marketing nonsense is irrelevant. How are they going to create deeper and more varied gaming experiences? How are gaming worlds going to evolve, not planning on making everything open world are you?



Actually the graphics leap is huge if the demos for agni's philosophy and panta rai engine are what games are gonna look like. The huge ram is actually a huge improvement and will play an important role in creating a deeper and a more varied experiences.  If the Xbox leaks are true then I think the ps4 is going to offer the best console experience in the next generation. Microsoft might concentrate on the casual audience and Nintendo's wii u is irrelevant and has nothing really great to offer except "lol gamepad".


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2013)

So anyone know any good deals on the ps3 white bundle? Just wanna check before I spend 300 bucks on it


----------



## lathia (Apr 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> N64 didn't have much better at launch. Super Mario 64 and... Pilotwings?


Yeah, hence the "" in my post. 



Goova said:


> LM was a caveat for SSBM. SSBM is my favorite game of all time, I put 5000+ hours into it. Yeah its preference, when did I say otherwise? People ask me, why not get a ps4? Why? Because I think consoles launches suck besides gamecubes, and only because SSBM released soon after gamecube launched(launch window), and I think Sony games like Killzone and Infamous are games that do not interest me enough to buy a ps4 at launch, nor do any other games really besides a _good_ Final Fantasy or maybe MGS(but its also releasing on Ps3 so Im good there). Launches have slow starts, im not willing to invest in a slow start, 9 months from now, I want immediate gratification, and the chance to play all the ps3 games that ps4 cannot play. Who's to say i cannot buy both when the time comes around?



My point was that personal preference is the biggest factor when being an early adopter. I loved Tekken Tag Tournament on the ps2 and that alone made me want to get it at launch. Sure, I was looking at FFX and being able to play PS1 games too, but that was simply a contributing factor.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2013)

gamestop gives me a free game(mlb the show 13), i dont play baseball but i guess thats better then nothing, could always trade that in


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You underestimate the stupidity of people.



Let me have hope in humanity.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2013)

Cmon help a brotha out


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Actually the graphics leap is huge if the demos for agni's philosophy and panta rai engine are what games are gonna look like. The huge ram is actually a huge improvement and will play an important role in creating a deeper and a more varied experiences.  If the Xbox leaks are true then I think the ps4 is going to offer the best console experience in the next generation.Miicrosoft might concentrate on the casual audience and Nintendo's wii u is irrelevant and has nothing really great to offer except "lol gamepad".


There is  8gigs of RAM there,  half of that is being used for the OS alone. Stability and crap. PS4 has some interesting technical uses in it but its not bringing gaming into the next gen forefront. However it seems the disc drive is going to suck and they HD is the slowest part of the console so they might even load the games directly from the RAM since they seem intent on promoting digital. So that means game developers have even less RAM to work with. So how is that going to  give developers a set environment to create anything vastly new?  And why would you want to go digital when Sony itself isnt supporting their own digital network? PSN purchases not carrying over is some big bullfuckery right there. Think for yourself lol, dont believe the marketing crap the developers are pulling when we really know "compared to the PS3 we arent locked in a cage anymore!" is right on the tip of their tongues. 
Seriously I think you need to get your information straight at this rate the gap between all the consoles is getting smaller and smaller.
Xbox may or may not try and go its own route.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Let me have hope in humanity.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2013)

Iwata has been a few times.

Even his most recent one when he thought there were no real advancement left in terms of graphics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> There is  8gigs of RAM there,  half of that is being used for the OS alone. Stability and crap. PS4 has some interesting technical uses in it but its not bringing gaming into the next gen forefront. However it seems the disc drive is going to suck and they HD is the slowest part of the console so they might even load the games directly from the RAM since they seem intent on promoting digital. So that means game developers have even less RAM to work with. So how is that going to  give developers a set environment to create anything vastly new?  And why would you want to go digital when Sony itself isnt supporting their own digital network? PSN purchases not carrying over is some big bullfuckery right there. Think for yourself lol, dont believe the marketing crap the developers are pulling when we really know "compared to the PS3 we arent locked in a cage anymore!" is right on the tip of their tongues.
> Seriously I think you need to get your information straight at this rate the gap between all the consoles is getting smaller and smaller.
> Xbox may or may not try and go its own route.



99 percent of this is wrong. learn to know what you are talking about


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2013)

Really now? Then explain whats different , forget the talk about the RAM. I want to see how they are going to revamp our gaming experiences , the social aspects arent cutting it because screw facebok


----------



## Wan (Apr 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> There is  8gigs of RAM there,  half of that is being used for the OS alone. Stability and crap. PS4 has some interesting technical uses in it but its not bringing gaming into the next gen forefront. However it seems the disc drive is going to suck and they HD is the slowest part of the console so they might even load the games directly from the RAM since they seem intent on promoting digital. So that means game developers have even less RAM to work with. So how is that going to  give developers a set environment to create anything vastly new?  And why would you want to go digital when Sony itself isnt supporting their own digital network? PSN purchases not carrying over is some big bullfuckery right there. Think for yourself lol, dont believe the marketing crap the developers are pulling when we really know "compared to the PS3 we arent locked in a cage anymore!" is right on the tip of their tongues.
> Seriously I think you need to get your information straight at this rate the gap between all the consoles is getting smaller and smaller.
> Xbox may or may not try and go its own route.



What are you babbling about?  Not even Windows 8 takes up 4 GB of RAM, and the PS4's specialized OS will probably take up less.  



St NightRazr said:


> Really now? Then explain whats different , forget the talk about the RAM. I want to see how they are going to revamp our gaming experiences , the social aspects arent cutting it because screw facebok



The improved resources means stuff like 3D is doable at higher quality levels.  Multi-monitor gaming should also be possible, though there's no indication that they are doing that. The higher core count and compute functionality of the graphics chip means that more interactive physics will be possible in games.  And of course we'll be getting native 1080p instead of 720p or lower.  On the hardware side Move is integrated into the controller.  What more innovation and improvement do you want?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

Is that so, well as long as they actually use the assets then things will be fine.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 2, 2013)

> At the 2007 Game Developers Conference, Hecker stated that the Wii game console was a "piece of shit" in reference to Wii's low computational power in comparison to competing consoles and that the Wii was hardly better than two GameCubes stuck together with duct tape.



L M A O at least he learned to be a bit more subtle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2013)

Theres no need to revamp anything except graphics 

If revamping gaming experience is about more motion controls, then fuck you nintendo for introducing that shit into gaming consoles.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel like the social features the PS4 has, though often derided, have the potential to be something big and "innovative". The ability to stream what you're doing in particular seems like it could turn out to be huge, given the rise of websites like twitch.tv.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Theres no need to revamp anything except graphics
> 
> If revamping gaming experience is about more motion controls, then fuck you nintendo for introducing that shit into gaming consoles.



Honestly the base gaming experience is fine as it is in my opinion.  It can be improved, gamers need to increase in playtime duration and some rather annoying game mechanics need to be stripped out or used in moderation such as QTEs.  Provided with better AI and better level designs we'll be set.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 2, 2013)

QTE's should be replaced with Dragons Dogma system.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Jade Raymond: AAA games will need more user content -Destructoid*



*sighs* I get the idea, but this approach feels like something that would be used in the worst way possible. Publishers would exploit this in some unreasonable way to make more money. It's fine for some games where it genuinely works, but implementing it in every game will turn it into something just as halfhearted as multiplayer is in most games today.

This comment on the site sums up my point of view.


> The giant modding community or Team Fortress 2 are ample evidence that, indeed, there is big demand for user created content. My problem with these statements, that "games need *next big thing here*" is that the game industry doesn't seem to know the meaning of the words "balance", "common sense", or "case-by-case basis". When they find a new buzzword or new model they like, they latch on to it like it's the gateway to the promised land and inevitably run it into the ground.
> 
> Not every game has to be about user content, and I personally couldn't care less about it. I'm not a creator, I'm not a designer, I'm just a lazy gamer. I don't want to create my games, I want to pay someone to make them for me, so I can just sit back and enjoy them. I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2013)

just have the users be able to post user created content or do it like scribblenauts


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant wait till this comes out. Sony never lets down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant read that with a serious face^

I guess someones still in PS1 era


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 2, 2013)

Normality said:


> I cant wait till this comes out. Sony never lets down.



I agree,I have owned lots of consoles but no console can beat the Playstation brand in the same generation in my opinion.

Ps1 was better than n64 and sega Saturn.

Ps2 was better than the dreamcast,Xbox,and the GameCube.

And I enjoyed and played my ps3 more than my other consoles this generation. Xbox 360 is second while wii was bad except for a couple of games.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

I preferred the Gamecube.

inb4tornapart


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I preferred the Gamecube.
> 
> inb4tornapart



Plebeian


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

Of course I had a PS2 as well, but I've always been a Nintendo fanboy at heart. I just try to leave as much bias as I can out of debates.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

No I think you have ulterior motives for liking the gamecube more Death.

BMX XXX methinks.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah... I'm not even gonna bother this time. >__>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2013)

Sony turned into jerks during the ps2 era.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

Trying to be Sega isnt  going to  work out for them. They're very thankful they have multiple revenue streams. And that they're console industry is still turning profits. Though they still lack the essence sega had back before they started going to hell in a handbasket


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

> The Wii always sucked. It had a couple of good games but their library is a landfill. Too bad the Wii U seems to be fairing even worse both in sales and in game quality.



 *sigh*

It's totally fine if you disliked it, but using that as an objective (depending if you are?) along with your first paragraph combined ain't gonna cut it with the mass of different subjective. For example, if we are comparing first party exclusives among Nintendo's and Sony's then i'd personally have to lean towards Nintendo's for this gen and last gen (Gamecube & Wii) due to their charm and quality (despite not so good ones hanging by). Sony's done an excellent job with outputting new IPs for the PS3 this gen, in regards to staples and sequels from time to time i thought the Wii did a fine job on that (ignoring NSMBWii & Other M). So no, i don't agree with you that the Wii _always sucked_ when that alone is just that of a subjective opinion at best and no one is going to persuade me otherwise if they can't handle *different perspectives*. 

It was inevitably going to fall short on sales compared to the Wii, but in terms of game quality i'm afraid that's another aspect i'll have to disagree with you on. Heck, i'm confident that the Wii U will have better qualities of game then the Wii especially with the casuals moving on the other big crazes (which means hopefully less cheap shovelware to hurt the library's perception). That's just my firm stance on the matter and i'll stick to it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 3, 2013)

PlayStations have always been the best consoles for me. In every generation. And Sony did buy Naughty Dog.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You got a whole lot of misconceptions there buddy, come out of your bubble every once in a while.  PS1 was the only Sony console I enjoyed personally. Sony's always been pretty mean spirited and they've made some seriously off decisions. For your sake as a consumer I pray you inform yourself, I bet  believe Ubisoft to be the holy grail of gaming entities as well dont ya? Unless Naughty Dog's owned by Sony they have nothing to do with Uncharted(which I think the gameplay is crap in,despite it not being a bad game, which is eerily similar to Bioshock Infinite's case)



Sony are the saving grace for this industry from people like you to be honest. "Herp a derp,I wantz games to be like NES era! Games now suck!"

Sony is one of the very few companies who would rather take chances with new ideas of games and gameplay. Microsoft is just there for Xbox live and online services while Nintendo adds a gimmick to their console and will gamble on another Mario x and Pokemon (insert color here). I'm not saying Nintendo is bad,but the gaming industry would suck if Sony didn't get into the business.

Sony reminds me of sega back in the day.Innovation in games!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2013)

> "The other exciting thing is that... when you think about Windows, even Windows for most people is tied to about 2GB of addressable memory space. This really opens up beyond what most PCs can do, because most PCs are running a 32-bit version of Windows.



Sure, but those aren't gaming PCs. Many people run 32 bit Win and use their PCs only for Facebook and such, but not for serious gaming. According to steam survey over 50% use 64 bit Windows. That's more of a representative data when it comes to the target audience.

----

UE4 on PC vs PS4


----------



## Corruption (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know why anyone would choose 32-bit Windows unless it came pre-installed. I'm not sure if they did this with Windows 7, but Microsoft gives you both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Windows 8.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 3, 2013)

With all fairness, personally, I don't think most console gamers look at computer gaming as being on the same realm as their consoles. There's a general indifference and ignorance to a certain extent. And I'm one of those.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but won't things look better on the consoles a couple of years down the line when developers learn how to optimize things for them?.. What I'm saying is, I could live with what I seen so far on a graphical level from the ps4, and if it will possibly look better in a few years that's good enough for the reported $450-?300 sale point.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone buying defiance?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2013)

No, but it's selling pretty well on steam. A bit of a surprise.



> And correct me if I'm wrong, but won't things look better on the consoles a couple of years down the line when developers learn how to optimize things for them?..



It was usually the case so far, due to the exotic architectures used. With PS3 it took like 3-4 years iirc? This time around I reckon it won't take that long.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 3, 2013)

I am def going to get defiance.  It sucks though that it isn't cross platform.  Apparently M$ said they don't want their players having to play with Sony


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 3, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> It was usually the case so far, due to the exotic architectures used. With PS3 it took like 3-4 years iirc? This time around I reckon it won't take that long.



5050. half of it is devs getting used to and more effecient the hardware. other half is evolving developer chains. that has gone for all consoles not just consoles with exotic components. the ue4 demo as much as i think it looks decent is not indicative of the ps4s power because it is a cuttdown version of a demo on a monster rig that is more than double the power of ps4 itself. the cuttbacks would be immediately seen as inferior and in cases bad with those frame rate drops.  Things built for the ground up for console specs like deep down, the ps4 launch games and bf4 are more indicative of where things are going and look much more impressive as a result.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You got a whole lot of misconceptions there buddy, come out of your bubble every once in a while.  PS1 was the only Sony console I enjoyed personally. Sony's always been pretty mean spirited and they've made some seriously off decisions. For your sake as a consumer I pray you inform yourself, I bet  believe Ubisoft to be the holy grail of gaming entities as well dont ya? Unless Naughty Dog's owned by Sony they have nothing to do with Uncharted(which I think the gameplay is crap in,despite it not being a bad game, which is eerily similar to Bioshock Infinite's case)



Steve already took the words out of my mouth.



Asa-Kun said:


> *sigh*
> 
> It's totally fine if you disliked it, but using that as an objective (depending if you are?) along with your first paragraph combined ain't gonna cut it with the mass of different subjective. For example, if we are comparing first party exclusives among Nintendo's and Sony's then i'd personally have to lean towards Nintendo's for this gen and last gen (Gamecube & Wii) due to their charm and quality (despite not so good ones hanging by). Sony's done an excellent job with outputting new IPs for the PS3 this gen, in regards to staples and sequels from time to time i thought the Wii did a fine job on that (ignoring NSMBWii & Other M). So no, i don't agree with you that the Wii _always sucked_ when that alone is just that of a subjective opinion at best and *no one is going to persuade me otherwise* if they can't handle *different perspectives*.
> 
> It was inevitably going to fall short on sales compared to the Wii, but in terms of game quality i'm afraid that's another aspect i'll have to disagree with you on. Heck, i'm confident that the Wii U will have better qualities of game then the Wii especially with the casuals moving on the other big crazes (which means hopefully less cheap shovelware to hurt the library's perception). *That's just my firm stance on the matter and i'll stick to it*.




Well, okay then bud.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/i...casarts-star-wars-1313-fate-unknown-1C9196197



> Disney shuts down LucasArts, 'Star Wars 1313' fate unknown



noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 3, 2013)

I was keeping an eye out for that one. It looked gorgeous from what I'd seen.

Always knew Disney was evil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Xbox players better lovers than Playstation and Wii fans*



> Finally, the study we've all been waiting for. A survey of 1,747 partners came to find out that Xbox gamers are quite the treat in the sack, with 54% being rated good or above average in their...bedroom activities. Not to fret, Wii owners! We got ranked at 47% when it came to nighttime naughtiness being good or above average.
> 
> I can't believe this is a real survey...





just because...

I don't know if this deserve own Thread..


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2013)

More rumors supporting the claim that Durango requires an online connection.



> "Unless something has changed recently," one of the sources told us over email, "Durango consumer units must have an active internet connection to be used."





> "If there isn't a connection, no games or apps can be started," the source continued. "If the connection is interrupted then after a period of time--currently three minutes, if I remember correctly--the game/app is suspended and the network troubleshooter started."







> That said, a caution and a caveat: other sources familiar with the codenamed Durango console have told us that they are still unaware of any Microsoft plans regarding an online requirement. No one has been able to say it's not true and some have speculated that this is required at the operating system level and therefore isn't something Microsoft has to tell all developers or retail partners. Microsoft also has the ability to change this type of requirement seemingly at a moment's notice through changes in firmware or networking infrastructure.



This could all be a bunch of horseshit but a part of me would like to see how gamers will react to such a scenario.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol at pc gamers being the worst in bed. all my


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol at pc gamers being the worst in bed. all my



"Look at Eternal"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 4, 2013)

*Source: Sony Planning Big PS4 Reveal Before E3*


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 4, 2013)

Since solaris posted some bad news about nextbox,I'm gonna post a good one about the ps4 now:





> *Source: Sony Planning Big PS4 Reveal Before E3*
> By Damon Poeter April 3, 2013 05:40pm EST 19 Comments
> Google 0 Share 0 Tweet 0 Submit 0 Share 0 Pin It 0 EmailPrint
> VIEW ALL PHOTOS IN GALLERY
> ...



Continued in the source....


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh shit I got ninja'd!


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think people realize how little sense an always-online console makes especially when their main competitor is _not_ doing it.  Arthur Gies put it best...



> i've heard from a number of developers that microsoft is making an aggressive hardcore push with durango this year.
> 
> the requirement of always online would fly in the face of that.
> 
> ...



Then again, people are now saying he's a mole for Microsoft and a shadow PR-agent. So I guess common sense always means you're the bad guy.


----------



## Yung Sushi (Apr 4, 2013)

Killzone Shadowfall is gonna be sick if they make it just like KZ2.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 4, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't think people realize how little sense an always-online console makes especially when their main competitor is _not_ doing it.  Arthur Gies put it best...
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, people are now saying he's a mole for Microsoft and a shadow PR-agent. So I guess common sense always means you're the bad guy.



No way MS does it.  NO way.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2013)

Gaffers somehow defending an always online console. "So you can't play your console for a few hours or a few days, go outside or do something!"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2013)

gies also said that 720 would be a monster packing a discrete gpu and sim city could not work without online because of "complex serverside calculations".    lolno.  i really have no doubt microsoft could do this


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

Just like people said Sony wouldn't block used games...

...yet their console has the tech to and the publishers can utilize but Sony said, "Nope, nah uh, it won't block used games!" ... "...unless we want it to."

But of course, Sony would _never_ do that... even though they already did.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2013)

all i know is my experience with microsoft.  and i am fully confident in their ability to do this kind of thing especially after experiencing what they have turned windows into. its the same kind of restrictive bullshit.


----------



## Wan (Apr 4, 2013)

Krory said:


> .



To be fair, he may be right that the development tools Sony provides are less user-friendly than Microsoft's.  But that only would influence things at the developer level, not sales once the console and games are out there.  At this point the there are plenty of games, both exclusives and multiplatform, for the PS3, and the PS4 will be more cooperative compared to the PS3 than anything else.  Somewhat inferior development tools doesn't seem like enough to scare off developers, and it doesn't mean the games will necessarily be inferior.  So while he may have a point I don't think his point leads to the PS4 losing this cycle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't wait for several million suckers to buy the ps4 on launch with it's 799$ pricetag


----------



## axellover2 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is interesting. Can't tell if hes trolling or their is some truth.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 4, 2013)

MS... about to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2013)

That guys is a fucking retard. Telling us to move to different cities just to play their next console. Equating electricity to internet, telling us consoles cannot work without online, that guys is a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) twat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> This is interesting. Can't tell if hes trolling or their is some truth.



Trolling or not he just fueled the fire.


----------



## Alien (Apr 5, 2013)

The public at large aka not us nerds probably won't care too much if it's always online. Not in the way that blocking used games would anyway.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 5, 2013)

If it's always online that's 30-40% of their sales down the drain (going by how many people have 360's and aren't online). So best to you Microsoft. I'd normally wouldn't be worried but given Microsofts policies and how they are currently more afraid of Apple than Sony (and multiple rumors about the 720 really hint that it's moving away towards a gaming/media device and more towards Apple TV with the ability to play games) I wouldn't be surprised at all that Nextbox is always online. It makes sense for Microsoft.

Their goal was never to make a dedicated gaming device, it was to take control of the living room, they'll probably succeed in that if the rumor about a much cheaper device is true (the $99 one) though that'll most likely include hidden/monthly fees.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2013)

I wonder how much XBL will cost if you're forced to be online.


----------



## Wan (Apr 5, 2013)

So...the A/V cable isn't connected?  Because that pic has all four sections of the ring lit up, not just three that would indicate system failure. 

That Adam Orth guy is funny but saddening at the same time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

so the mythical "3rd console curse" is gonna prove real with microsoft too?

i'm here for this.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)

*Microsoft Creative Director tells Public to "deal with it" Concerning always online Xbox
*



EDIT: Slowpoke.jpg.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2013)

Microsoft will finally die, hallelujah.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 5, 2013)

Dumb publicity stunt or preparation for suicide? I honestly can't tell anymore.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 5, 2013)

Man Microsoft are dumb if this shit is legit. Way to kill your console before it even launches


----------



## Redterror (Apr 5, 2013)

I kinda felt sorry for Adam Orth, but then I realised he's an immense tool lol.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2013)

So guys basically

PC is going to be the next big thing?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 5, 2013)

is this some kind of troll, I thought MS loved money too much to pull this shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

_>introduce always online console
>get backing from developers and publishers with anti used games policies
>offer limited single players experiences, advertise the future of gaming is in always connected, multiplayer and ugc content
>xbox live subscriptions price raise
>always online console = possibly more live subscriptions = $$$$$$$_

for whatever reason, that's how i'm assuming the brainstorming for the next xbox went on like


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 5, 2013)

that's bloody hilarious

also, some people are rationalizing this potential move saying PC gamers are already used to this with Steam and such. So, just to clear some things

no, it's not the same and always online is certainly not tolerated. Ubisoft had to rethink their DRM policies after all the negative reactions (took some time though), and the Diablo 3 and Sim City launches were catastrophic.

also, Steam doesn't require always online connection. If it disconnects while playing single player, at worst you're not going to get achievements and cloud saves, but you can still play it. Also, there's an offline mode, that has been improved in recent times to the point you don't even have to login. If it can't connect, it will offer you offline mode, and you can play your sp games (as long as their installed of course).

not to mention Steam itself isn't DRM. CEG (Custom Executable Generation) which is a part of the client is in a way, but it's up to the pubs and devs if they want to use it, which they usually do. There are games that can be run outside of the client though.

Not sure about Origin and Uplay, they probably work the same way too. 

What we've been hearing so far is totally different to this and anti-consumer.

Oh and always online doesn't equate to digital only, and there's no guarantee that once MS chooses this route console people will get the same sales as the PC crowd.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2013)

Microsoft reaching out to Bioware to do some Damage Repair.  Got Bioware game designer sticking up for M$ Exec



> Manveer Heir ‏@manveerheir 7h
> A dear friend of mine @adam_orth is getting a lot of flak, some unfairly. Let me say he's one of the good guys and cut him some slack please



Internet is raging this morning.

Xbox fanboys are trying their best to justify this always on LOL


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2013)

> Manveer Heir ‏@manveerheir 58m
> @JimSterling the initial comments are what they are and he has to answer that, but the "why would I live there" stuff was him trolling me



LMAO Bioware dev admitting the first comments are what they are LMAO 

It's all but confirmed.  

Exbox will look stupid as hell now if they remove this feature


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 5, 2013)

oh, Francis


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

gaf presents:


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2013)

PS4 release date please. 

/deadxboxfanboy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

So this guy claiming to be a developer posted this in relation to the "always online" xbox requirement:



> _"Given that legally I cannot confirm or deny if this information is true, nor can I comment on rumor or speculation, all I can say is *be sure to pay your ISP bills.*"_



gaf did some detective work on him and apparently, he's confirmed to be a developer working on next gen:



> his profile:
> 
> 
> where he works:



add this to the incessant rumours we had regarding this matter, the xbox executive twitter debacle..and yeah, this seems to be pretty much confirmed. 

Still can't believe microsoft would be this idiotic, but i'm loving it. I wonder if they're gonna go forth with it or scrap their plans due to the general reaction.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 5, 2013)

What if sony is secretly doing the same thing?


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my fucking god man! Gaming is dead!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> What if sony is secretly doing the same thing?



Sony has already announced that PS4 does not require internet connection.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2013)

> "Given that legally I cannot confirm or deny if this information is true, nor can I comment on rumor or speculation, all I can say is be sure to pay your ISP bills."


----------



## Kishido (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello PS4 at launch


----------



## axellover2 (Apr 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> gaf presents:



This is hilarious


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2013)

FUCK XBOX

DOWN WITH MICROSOFT! DOWN WITH MICROSOFT!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2013)

PS4 is going to dominate next gen it seems.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm still going to wait for confirmation, but I don't understand why Microsoft would alienate 1/4 of their install base that do not have their console connected to the internet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2013)

its simple. ms made the calculation that it is much more important that they force 100 percent of customers into their paid ecosystem rather than worry about the potential percentage locked out. they assume their money will be made. sad part is they are correct. for the mindless consumer getting the next xbox and halo 9 billion is far more important than their own rights and products being turned into services and privilages. look at how well diablo 3 and simcity have faired. look and windows 8 microsoft office 2013 games for windows live....and ppl like cliffy b ign crytek or other media figures who are pushing this bullshit games and products as a service narrative and its being said a lot.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 5, 2013)

can someone explain the beneifits of always online so I can better understand why MS would consider going through with this shit.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 5, 2013)

Asking why Microsoft is doing this bullshit is a pointless question. Why does Microsoft force people to pay for online multiplayer? It's because people will do it, so Microsoft can get away with it. They made a shit ton of money off of Xbox Live thanks to people like us. 

The reason Microsoft is doing this is because they _know_ that they can get away with it at least with some gamers. Unfortunately, I think there's going to be far more people jumping ship than sucking on Microsoft's small cock. They have _already_ crossed the line with Xbox Live Gold, it's just now that Microsoft are making it so obvious that some gamers are finally waking up.

Hell, I even admit to paying for Xbox Live Gold up until a year or two ago, but I don't anymore. I can get a lot more out of PlayStation Plus and still get free online multiplayer. Sony and Nintendo know what we gamers want, but Microsoft is so far removed from what _we_ want (or simply don't give a darn anymore) is why they are doing this shit.

Anyway, PS4 and Wii U is for me during this new generation. R.I.P. Microsoft.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2013)

microsoft wont die and may even be successful...but they wont be getting my money. ps4 and wiiu this gen and i already have wii u. ms is saving me money.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> can someone explain the beneifits of always online so I can better understand why MS would consider going through with this shit.



the way i see it:

Microsoft seemingly believes that with an always-on console, it will be easier to have people signing up for their online subscription services(xbox live), also, these people are guaranteed so see their ads(another form of income)..


*Spoiler*: __ 



think like, if the next xbox were to hypothetically start selling at a loss, selling like 50 million consoles with at least half of those being to people who aren't always connected and only use it for offline single player modes, won't be as profitable as selling only 20 million consoles to people who are guaranteed to be online, see your ads and have the majority of those 20 million users paying you a subscription fee for services like live..and keep in mind they can easily bump up the prices of live and say _"well, new technology, new costs"_

that's how i'm interpreting it tho

i apologise for the awkward wording but i'm typing from my phone..you should still get it tho




Also, with always online they can also adapt anti-used games policies, which may see them making more money and on a more consistent basis from the new games sales and digital markets


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 5, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> can someone explain the beneifits of always online so I can better understand why MS would consider going through with this shit.



It benefits Microsoft, not you. They did this to please third-party scumbags like EA and to block used games. There's no benefit from always-on online DRM for gamers.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2013)

Thing is Xbox already knew everyone's reactions


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

playstation plus is the best thing that happened to me in the gaming realm in years

I got to play and keep Vanquish, Sleeping Dogs & Mass Effect 3 for free in these few couple of months since i subscribed. That's not even taking into account all the discounts, exclusive betas and all the extras with avatars and themes and shit. My only regret is not getting it earlier.

And according to reports sony recognises the growth of this service and plans to keep the same model and do bigger things with playstation plus and provide more value for money on it with the ps4. I'm all in.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2013)

PS Plus is soooo dope


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> can someone explain the beneifits of always online so I can better understand why MS would consider going through with this shit.



They draw out more money from you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2013)

Sonytendo master race.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sonytendo master race.



Just Sony actually.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm against this even if I would be connected to the internet 99.99% of the time. I still might get the next Xbox even if this is true, it all comes down to the games.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Just Sony actually.



And why would that be?


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Just Sony actually.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

Canute is a big nintendo fan who is just simply disappointed with the company's recent direction and the lack of 3rd party support and seemingly lack of push for it, as a result he displays said disappointment by harping on nintendo at any giving chance. Because he loves nintendo. It's that old _"i expect more from you, because i love you"_ thing going on there.

On this microsoft thing, this shit is everywhere, this shit is gonna be worth thousands of dollars in damages regarding PR & marketing budgets. They are pretty much losing this battle before it even started. They're are losing so much on consumer mind share, it's incredible. Even if they were to scrap these plans, i am certain that the less informed still won't buy it out of fear due to the way this is spreading. Sony execs must be popping champagne and the nintendo guys shaking their heads at what this industry has become, right now.

I've just watched a grown man axe his 360 to death due to these news:


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2013)

Why is it always the fat men who rage online?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2013)

Because he's a beyond obvious parody of the angry gamer and you people actually fell for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sony Plus is not dope.. It is ok.. Live is much better than [psn] overall... even with evil M$ behind it.. now these new rumors are so a let down..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2013)

Corruption said:


> I'm against this even if I would be connected to the internet 99.99% of the time. I still might get the next Xbox even if this is true, it all comes down to the games.



And unfortunately it is because many people share your mindset that they will probably do it anyway.  Most will still buy being ignorant of what it means.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sony Plus is not dope.. It is ok.. Live is much better than [psn] overall... even with evil M$ behind it.. now these new rumors are so a let down..



This month US plus subscribers got demon souls(one of the best games of all time) for free and last month European plus subscribers got mass effect 3 and vanquish. Your arguments are invalid


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah the (imo) marginal difference in quality is more than made up for by the crazy amounts of deals and included games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

^exactly how i feel about it

that's why i say ps plus >


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2013)

As much as I went for 360 the last generation, the insane fucking deals PS plus provides leaves little room for competition. So much shit for free.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As much as I went for 360 the last generation, the insane fucking deals PS plus provides leaves little room for competition. So much shit for free.



It's like a cable tv provider. Every month you get a selection of games to play. 

I think PSN really has what it takes to actually compete with steam in this service. I expect it to be much better on ps4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2013)

I loled. **


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2013)

Please make this terrible blunder, Microsoft.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sony Plus is not dope.. It is ok.. Live is much better than [psn] overall... even with evil M$ behind it.. now these new rumors are so a let down..




You are fucking high dude. I've gotten around 50 free games from PS plus since it's inception, and I havent even had it every month since last june. These aren't scrub games, these are full games like bioshock 2. Not only that, I get fucking chances to get 80% off sales every week on lots of shit. It also gives me early beta access to games, and online storage, so I can save my games to the cloud in case my shit gets wiped or I need to format.

But yeah stick with your shitty live, that forces you to pay for it just to play online, or use youtube, or use netflix, or anything, at all, and I'll be living on the nice side of the fence where I'm given thousands of dollars in free quality games every single month. I just bought a new ps3 bundle which gave me 1 year of playstation plus. At the end of the year, I will probably have around 40-50 more games at minimum, I will need like a 2tb harddrive just to hold it all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It's like a cable tv provider. Every month you get a selection of games to play.
> 
> I think PSN really has what it takes to actually compete with steam in this service. I expect it to be much better on ps4.



Personally down the line I'd love to see them come out with different packages for different price, running with your cable thing.

Things like:

PS+ Premium (More free PS4 games)
PS+ Classic (More free PS1/2/3 games)
PS+ Indie (more indie / "arcade" games)

Obviously the PS3 games wouldn't really be "classic", but I'm sure you guys get what I'm saying.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *I think PSN really has what it takes to actually compete with steam in this service.* I expect it to be much better on ps4.



Well, it's good but not THAT good.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, it's good but not THAT good.



It might not be as good but with ps4 the gap in quality will become smaller.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> And why would that be?



Most of the people who owned a 360 would simply just change to PS4 if the rumors about Microsoft are true (It's really a no-brainer where the PS3 owners are doing to migrate to).  Microsoft fucking up wouldn't help Nintendo to any great degree because most developers would still be on PS4 because they actually consider that console to be next gen hardware and most people who wanted a Wii U as a secondary console wouldn't change in number to what we're seeing now and in the imminent future. 

But it would be stupid for every developer to jump on a new console with only a few million sold within the first few years expecting to make any decent returns. So what would happen is that some of them would play the safe route and develop the games for the 360 and PS3 and PC and end up porting it to the PS4 (Like with watch dogs) until the console generates enough sales for them to fully support it.  So if MS fucks up it will be PS2 all over again unless sony does the same shit as them.

If the Wii U was even comparable to the PS4 then It would be SonyNintendo master race as you said.  But that's just wishful thinking, the differences are just too much and those third party developers really love Sony.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wii u and master race doesn't compute anyway.


----------



## valerian (Apr 5, 2013)

PSWii4U sounds good.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2013)

you've got a wii u kuji?


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)

Ive read everything on neogaf and ign. 


Can microsoft really be so dumb as to think that this is okay?


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2013)

Noami Kyle on IGN is saying that these rumors are actually confirmation from Microsoft that the Durango is on-line only.  She is literally saying 100% proven fact.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 5, 2013)

This whole fiasco has just reinforced what I've thought for years now; Microsoft is satisfied to sit on their laurels for the remainder of the generation, satisfied that they have "won" due to the 360 becoming the go-to media box for most consumers, and as such they've completely lost touch with this industry.

They've been content to allow things to stagnate, releasing one or two exclusives a year and relying entirely on third parties to keep sales going, focusing on Kinect, squandering the goodwill of indie devs with their retarded restrictions, and just generally refusing to innovate and adapt.

That alone should bite them in the ass tremendously come next gen, and it will only get worse if any of the rumors turn out to be true. The fact that these rumors not only persist, but actually seem credible at this point is astounding.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)

I fucking love the Internet


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2013)

This troll is getting absurdly out of hand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2013)

The people who didn't use online for the 360 sure as hell won't stay.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 5, 2013)

Krory said:


> Just like people said Sony wouldn't block used games...
> 
> ...yet their console has the tech to and the publishers can utilize but Sony said, "Nope, nah uh, it won't block used games!" ... "...unless we want it to."
> 
> But of course, Sony would _never_ do that... even though they already did.




seriously at this point is which one *you* consider the lesser of two evils, restricting your console to _"always connected"_ or the possibility of _"used games lockdown"_ that being said despite how much I hated ps3 and loved 360 and how much I feel it is a douchebag move for sony to do this, I actually travel a lot to outside the country and where I go I don't always got connection so I'll take my chances, I would never love ps4 but I would actually hate the 720 if they actually go through with a bullshit like this



Audible Phonetics said:


> Internet is raging this morning.
> 
> Xbox fanboys are trying their best to justify this always on LOL



actually "x-box fanboys" would be the ones raging because they would be the ones being affected


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm buying both, so I just come here to look at everyone repeat themselves constantly. 

This thread along with the DmC thread are more entertaining than most games to just pop in and read.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 5, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I'm buying both, so I just come here to look at everyone repeat themselves constantly.
> 
> This thread along with the DmC thread are more entertaining than most games to just pop in and read.



well some of us are saving for bigger things and can't afford to waste $2000+ in next gen especially now that they are jut coming out meaning there is likely an upgrade in the next 3-4 years 

+ as a gamer I can't just go around rewarding bad behavior, with sony if some asshole publisher decides to says: no used games for you  I can just say "fuck you"  and plain not buy the game with MS I cannot


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think they'll be 2000 together... but I don't plan to get launch ones either just because there are still quite a few 360 games I want, though I don't know how I'll pass on next-gen ACIV and Thief. In the end money isn't my issue, you can always get more, I just care about the launch games.

3-4 years. No.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Apr 5, 2013)

I wonder if this guy will get fired.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I wonder if this guy will get fired.



Will the sun rise in the east?


----------



## Reyes (Apr 5, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Will the sun rise in the east?



I don't know, do bears shit in the woods?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 5, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Will the sun rise in the east?



N/A. Sun doesn't rise, the earth rotates on it's axis, which gives off the effect of the sun rising because we cannot perceive the earth rotating.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay, Mr. Scienceman. Keep drinking that kool-aid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Okay, Mr. Scienceman. Keep drinking that kool-aid.



*Hawaiian Punch

Is what I'm drinking


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 5, 2013)

I never did anything to consoles. But...if Micro or Sony does something i dislike, i will simply buy the console for( very cheap price and wait til its cheap).

And then crack the shit out of console. Remove the things i dislike (24/7 online, blocking of used games)
And then play not only used games. BUT ALSO CRACKED games.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 5, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I don't think they'll be 2000 together... but I don't plan to get launch ones either just because there are still quite a few 360 games I want, though I don't know how I'll pass on next-gen ACIV and Thief. In the end money isn't my issue, you can always get more, I just care about the launch games.


 dude let me give you my example, when the 360 slim came it was at around $300 USD if I remember correctly, of course I didn't just buy the new x-box, I bought a new HDMI cable and two extra controllers(because you always want friends over for fun and bragging rights), and a pair of headphones (because normally i tend to play with a friend over and the rest online) and battery packs, and games, lots of them, because that's the point of having it plus the gold subscription and some gold points too, as you can see it racks up pretty quickly.

If I haven't throw 1000+ by the end of the day in my console I haven't really invested, a lot of goes to new games that I buy the day I the new console because I don't just two or three games, I buy several so that I can last with them for a while and cycle through them until something catches my eyes i don't want to constantly go out and buy games I don't got time for that.



> 3-4 years. No.


correct me if I'm wrong but the 360 was out by 2006 right, and the slim by 2010, if the pattern holds (and lets be honest it worked so why change it) 720 slim should be out by 2017


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2013)

I understand. When I bought my 360 I borrowed a game from my cousin to keel me over so I didn't really spend anything. I can easily spend 200+ in a day on games, especially if I trade some in and buy a few pre-owned. If the pre-owned games are truly dead, though, there's no way I'll buy most games at full retail. Games like AC, FF (if it's multi-plat), Halo, and such big titles are the only ones I'd get day one. Everything else, especially single-player only, can be postponed until the price drops... except maybe Watch_Dogs.

I don't let people play my consoles, so no need for extra controllers until mine start getting stiff. I have a good headset which should be compatible, but who knows. Rechargable battery system won't be all that expensive. 

And I meant there's no way I'd wait 3-4 years to buy the new console. I play with my friends too much.

The PS4 _and_ nextbox would both have to have pretty damn good exclusive launch titles for me to buy several at once. I'm talking FF, MG, ACIV, Watch_Dogs, Thief, blah blah would all have to come out at the same time, and that's still not too much.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2013)

Fraust said:
			
		

> I don't let people play my consoles, so no need for extra controllers until mine start getting stiff. I have a good headset which should be compatible, but who knows. Rechargable battery system won't be all that expensive.


Are you selfish or do you have no friends?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> seriously at this point is which one *you* consider the lesser of two evils, restricting your console to _"always connected"_ or the possibility of _"used games lockdown"_ that being said despite how much I hated ps3 and loved 360 and how much I feel it is a douchebag move for sony to do this, I actually travel a lot to outside the country and where I go I don't always got connection so I'll take my chances, I would never love ps4 but I would actually hate the 720 if they actually go through with a bullshit like this



you seem mis-informed. Sony seemingly has the patent and technology to lock used games(which they apparently had since the ps3) but they said they won't and they will do the "right thing" in regards to customer interests. They also said they won't talk bout it currently and admitted it may come down to publisher's choice. But considering that they said they won't do it, at least there seems to be a push/mindset from them not to do it.

In comparison most reports say the xbox will actually go through it, lock used games that is AND the always online as well, so clearly, at this point, xbox is the worse of "both evils". no debating.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know which one I like more 

this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW28VSmXnCo[/YOUTUBE]

or this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2WZhJccOMs[/YOUTUBE]



I can only say one thing they both reeking of truth and justice


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2013)

> I sat down with Yoshida a few hours after the PS4 reveal tonight and one of the first things I asked was whether used games would be blocked.
> 
> "Do you want us to do that?" he asked.
> 
> ...



what i get from that is that the system itself won't lock used games, but clearly some publishers will implement, more aggressively, the season pass/pay a nominal fee in order to play this used game system and that's perhaps why they're hesitant to talk about it.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> what i get from that is that the system itself won't lock used games, but clearly some publishers will implement, more aggressively, the season pass/pay a nominal fee in order to play this used game system and that's perhaps why they're hesitant to talk about it.



oh I see sony is still then the better system since they basically passing the torch and allowing me to punish the publishers for their stupidity and greed


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2013)

I look at that Microsoft spokesman and am thinking to myself ''Did that fool learn nothing from Capcom's debacle with DmC''. I just can't wrap my head around telling the people you're trying to sell a product to to ''deal with it'', it is asinine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd wait a year minimum before buying the ps4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2013)

that's before any console, but to be honest the ps4 might be the first i buy upon launch, luckily money is not a problem for me currently and i really wanna put my hands on watch_dogs as soon as possible

so depending of what other games will be available at launch i might even pre-order it. if the line-up isn't that enticing i might wait a year or so


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 6, 2013)

This guy franchise in the video really needs help. I'd think about a method to loss some weight before worrying about a future video games console.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 6, 2013)

So, any idea when they're supposed to announce the new Xbox console? Heard it's in April, but when exactly?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh shit did i seriously miss a meltdown topic on GAF about the 720's always-online requirement??? 

So it's basically confirmed then? Wow. 

Looks like Sonytendo masterace (fuck off just my decision!) for me again next gen.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 6, 2013)

Wait...THAT'S _CONFIRMED?!_


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

I really didn't think MS would have the balls to shoot themselves in the foot and potentially damage their marketshare with this, but damn i could see this route becoming the next PS3 disaster.


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2013)

Down with Microsoft


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 6, 2013)

> I really didn't think MS would have the balls to shoot themselves in the foot and potentially damage their marketshare.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Is Windows 8 really that bad?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Is Windows 8 really that bad?



I actually enjoyed it after installing 3rd party programs to give me back the start menu. Aside from the UI, no - it's actually pretty good. But that damned UI drags the OS down. But they stuck with it, and intend to continue with it.

If always-on is really a thing the new xbox is shipping with, I can foresee some parallels between the two in the near future.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2013)

to be fair to microsoft, it's not confirmed, hell, the box hasn't even been announced yet..but..the persistent rumours, the leaks, the implied confirmations from developers and that microsoft executive debacle on twitter seem to corroborate that "always online" is pretty much part of durango.

Now we wait to see if they're truly gonna go ahead with it or if they are going to scrap it after seeing the backlash and negative reaction its getting.

I imagine that should be something pretty easy for them to get rid off but then again, I don't think it would've been part of their initial plans if they didn't have comprehensive support and plans to go through with it, and if they do go through with it you can already see them trying to dance around the fact that its a rather anti-consumer approach, in their E3 conference.

Either way, I personally find it a horrible decision and would never buy an "always online" console. From what we are hearing they're taking all the wrong decisions in my eyes, you know, kinect it's supposed to be mandatory as well lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 6, 2013)

> kinect it's supposed to be mandatory as well lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This month US plus subscribers got demon souls(one of the best games of all time) for free and last month European plus subscribers got mass effect 3 and vanquish. Your arguments are invalid


 free= quality now?



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah the (imo) marginal difference in quality is more than made up for by the crazy amounts of deals and included games.


 I don't think so, specially with the services...



PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^exactly how i feel about it
> 
> that's why i say ps plus >


 read above



Deathbringerpt said:


> As much as I went for 360 the last generation, the insane fucking deals PS plus provides leaves little room for competition. So much shit for free.


 I agree, free games are always welcome..



Goova said:


> You are fucking high dude. I've gotten around 50 free games from PS plus since it's inception, and I havent even had it every month since last june. These aren't scrub games, these are full games like bioshock 2. Not only that, I get fucking chances to get 80% off sales every week on lots of shit. It also gives me early beta access to games, and online storage, so I can save my games to the cloud in case my shit gets wiped or I need to format.
> 
> But yeah stick with your shitty live, that forces you to pay for it just to play online, or use youtube, or use netflix, or anything, at all, and I'll be living on the nice side of the fence where I'm given thousands of dollars in free quality games every single month. I just bought a new ps3 bundle which gave me 1 year of playstation plus. At the end of the year, I will probably have around 40-50 more games at minimum, I will need like a 2tb harddrive just to hold it all.


 again free= quality now? so because an Ok services gives me free stuff, I have to be blind about it and put it over a better services with an evil company behind it? I got it now.. I know PSN Plus is kind to ours wallets but lets be real...


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my god that's actually real.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Trolled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you guys think that M$ people should just make a comment about the rumors? They need to clear the air imo..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Why do that when they kinda just confirmed it? I swear if this was like Sony from 2006 then  damn, I've missed a huge clusterfuck of meltdowns back then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

if they confirmed it, it is what it is.. The path they choose.. Buy or not buy.. It is the gamers decision..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> free= quality now?
> 
> I don't think so, specially with the services...
> 
> ...



you know, you'd have a point if ps plus wasn't free AND quality. which it is. so that approach goes out of the window.

as a few of us have said already, the services are comparable, the differences if in favor of live are marginal to be honest and ps plus more than makes up for it with the rest of the stuff it offers. I mean, it's a few of us saying that, corroboration seems to be on this side, even it it ultimately it comes down to personal preference.

For all the posting you're making on the matter, you are yet to state what in your opinion makes live considerably superior..

edit - i just noticed you agreed with deathbringer who essentially said the same we are all saying, the service and deals you get with ps plus leave little room for competition. if any, at all. which then brings the question, why was that post needed in the first place if ultimately you'd agree with the majority notion here?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you know, you'd have a point if ps plus wasn't free AND quality. which it is. so that approach goes out of the window.
> 
> as a few of us have said already, the services are comparable, the differences if in favor of live are marginal to be honest and ps plus more than makes up for it with the rest of the stuff it offers. I mean, it's a few of us saying that, corroboration seems to be on this side, even it it ultimately it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> For all the posting you're making on the matter, you are yet to state what in *your opinion makes live considerably superior*..



but it is? it is not?

as an user of both I can tell the different.. It is a big gap between the two.. I hate paying for Internet but at the same time the quality can't be compare..

Edit: I did agree with deathbringer about the free games.. If they want to give it to me, why would I say no?

Edit 2: Also I am paying for a service, it better be much better than the competition or else.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

> Hey Microsoft, we're all buying the PS4, so *"deal with it".*



God how could i miss all of this??


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> but it is? it is not?
> 
> as an user of both I can tell the different.. It is a big gap between the two.. I hate paying for Internet but at the same time the quality can't be compare..
> 
> ...



No, it's not. To quote goova: "you are fucking high dude"

and again, no reasons presented, this is tiresome and pointless to be honest..


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> God how could i miss all of this??



where is that one from


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Youtube comment section on the IGN video news about the Nextbox always online fiasco.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Youtube comment section on the IGN video news about the Nextbox always online fiasco.



well yeah, I was just asking because almost everywhere where the topic is raised someone says something like that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Is Windows 8 really that bad?



office is becoming a subscription service. every program goes through advertising ui.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

I got Windows 8 Pro for $15 by upgrading from pirated Windows 7.

Windows 8 really isn't as bad as people say it is. I just ignore the typical Windows 8 UI. I always switch to the regular looking Windows 7-styled desktop whenever I boot my PC up.

Also, why would anyone use Microsoft Office when OpenOffice is free and readily available?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> No, it's not. To quote goova: "you are fucking high dude"
> 
> and again, no reasons presented, this is tiresome and pointless to be honest..


----------



## Corruption (Apr 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I got Windows 8 Pro for $15 by upgrading from pirated Windows 7.
> 
> Windows 8 really isn't as bad as people say it is. I just ignore the typical Windows 8 UI. I always switch to the regular looking Windows 7-styled desktop whenever I boot my PC up.
> 
> Also, why would anyone use Microsoft Office when OpenOffice is free and readily available?



Yeah, Windows 8 is better regardless of your opinion on the Metro UI. I always hear stupid arguments like it's less productive, it's not, I work on a Windows 7 PC all day, but have Windows 8 at home.

Also, most businesses still use Microsoft Office. I know I spend most of my day inside Excel and Access. Besides, the Office 365 subscription is a pretty good deal if you take advantage of everything it offers. 5 licenses, Skydrive storage, Skype minutes and free upgrade to next version of Office.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah, well, of course businesses would use it. The only time I've used MS Office is when I'm using the computers at college. I guess I meant more for personal usage. Unless it's your hobby or you work from home, I don't think most people would use the features MS Office has on a daily/regular basis. 

Myself, I just use OpenOffice. Has everything I need. 

And I really don't see how it's less productive. The only legitimate complaint I think I have about it is that it was definitely designed with touch screens in mind, but not everyone is jumping on the Windows Tablet/touchscreen laptop bandwagon, so it's a great idea but just seems like wasted potential/a hassle for those who still use the typical mouse/keyboard set-up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl



OMG This


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2013)

you guys do know that's a troll account right?


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl



lololololololololol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> free= quality now?
> 
> I don't think so, specially with the services...
> 
> ...



Please, if Xbox Live gave away thousands of dollars in free quality shit, you'd be running around in your bungaroo's, livid, trying to explain to us all how amazing it is. 

Hell at this point I honestly believe if you're going to think nothing is quality just based on your ignorance of not playing some of the titles. If you don't think PS Plus gives quality games, then you are in the nonexistant minority who think that. You're like the entirely singular human being who does not think Ps Plus gives out quality. So you know what, screw you, I am done.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> free= quality now?



By free you mean as in PSN being free or getting those awesome free ps plus games? 

Also it seem you are comparing ps plus which is a subscription based service that gives huge discounts,free AAA games,dlcs,and themes with a service that you have to pay for to play your own games online,open Facebook,and watch YouTube. 

Damn,I wonder which one sounds more compelling?


----------



## Wan (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Is Windows 8 really that bad?



No, it's not.  There's actually quite a few things about it that I like over WIndows 7.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Is Windows 8 really that bad?



It's a smart phone interface for a computer.
Of course it's bad even if it runs better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

I see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 6, 2013)

So many babies coming out of the woodwork now.

"Wah Thief is 30fps on PS4 and 720 ;-;"

"Wah Unreal Engine 4 PS4 demo shucks compared to 1000$ PC version ;-;"


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

Bitches be whining.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 6, 2013)

Its even worse from where im standing because its like people have very short term memories, as if this past generation and even the generation before that did not have plenty of 30fps games at the beginning, middle and ending of their life cycles.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 6, 2013)

30fps>60 fps

Slow slide bitches


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

60FPS masterace FTW.

Screw high-end graphics if it means sacrificing consistent performance.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm hoping that this is the generation where developers realize they can't support themselves by striving for ultra-realistic graphics that look outdated by the next generation and, upon realizing that, strive for unique artistic directions rather than making everything look as real as possible. 

Oh, who am I kidding.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> 60FPS masterace FTW.
> 
> Screw high-end graphics if it means sacrificing consistent performance.


Is 60 fps even possible with the constant pop ins?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm hoping that this is the generation where developers realize they can't support themselves by striving for ultra-realistic graphics that look outdated by the next generation and, upon realizing that, *strive for unique artistic directions rather than making everything look as real as possibl*e.
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding.



That really all depends on the type of game.  Games like metal gear or splinter cell are pretty much the drivers behind the technology.

Can only imagine what games like zone of the enders would bring in terms of art style on the PS4


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 6, 2013)

like, who cares about either? I would gladly accept 30 fps and shitty graphics if it means godly gameplay


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

Goova said:


> like, who cares about either? I would gladly accept 30 fps and shitty graphics if it means godly gameplay



Texture pop ins are pretty bad.
I want to be able to tell what I'm looking at after all.
So I'd say graphics matter if things like unreal engine are being used more.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Texture pop ins are pretty bad.
> I want to be able to tell what I'm looking at after all.
> So I'd say graphics matter if things like unreal engine are being used more.



More memory bandwidth means less pop-in.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> like, who cares about either? I would gladly accept 30 fps and shitty graphics if it means godly gameplay



I like shiny graphics and all but I have absolutely no problem playing something that looks as outdated as Daggerfall as long as the gameplay is incredible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2013)

Oman said:


> More memory bandwidth means less pop-in.



will games be hurt by disc streaming this gen i wonder...


----------



## Reyes (Apr 7, 2013)

Is Suda new game next-gen?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gtfCWYjOsvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Apr 7, 2013)

PC is unsurprisingly superior. Lighting is the key thing PC is superior in from what I can see.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol but still PC is for poor people.

Your cpus are only equivalent to our hdtvs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the ue4 demo as much as i think it looks decent is not indicative of the ps4s power because it is a cuttdown version of a demo on a monster rig that is more than double the power of ps4 itself. the cuttbacks would be immediately seen as inferior and in cases bad with those frame rate drops.  Things built for the ground up for console specs like deep down, the ps4 launch games and bf4 are more indicative of where things are going and look much more impressive as a result.



^what he said.

And from what i heard that ue4 demo was made without the final specs/devkits of the ps4 being out or some shit. so yeah..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2013)

God Movement said:


> PC is unsurprisingly superior. Lighting is the key thing PC is superior in from what I can see.



I could do without some of the things they had in the PC one.
While the ps4 was most certainly not as powerful or detailed it had more of a esthetic.
Unreal engine 4 isn't a reason to jump ship to the next gen though that's for sure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2013)

.....Is it strange that i prefer the Luminous/Phanta Rhei tech demos much more than UE4's?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2013)

Higher framerates enhance visuals and gameplay. One of the reasons CoD is so popular is because it plays so smoothly, which is thanks to 60 fps  But I'm not surprised it won't become the norm, probably never will. Only on Nintendo systems I guess.

Btw, it would be cool if YT removed the 30fps cap already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

Bayonetta 2 confirmed for 60fps right? which means it's better than next 3 years worth of PS4/Durango bullshit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Bayonetta 2 confirmed for 60fps right? which means it's better than next 3 years worth of PS4/Durango bullshit



you act like there wont be any 60fps games for ps4 in the next 3 years....or platinum games ;]


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 7, 2013)

So, when can we expect Microsoft to unveil the nextbox?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> .....Is it strange that i prefer the Luminous/Phanta Rhei tech demos much more than UE4's?



there are ppl who like frostbite 3 and mtframework more than ue3. its just a preference nothing wrong with that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> you act like there wont be any 60fps games for ps4 in the next 3 years....or platinum games ;]



call me when that happens 

for now though you can enjoy your 30fps dudebro shooter


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> call me when that happens
> 
> for know though you can enjoy your 30fps dudebro shooter


  yes because if its not a nintendo game...its dudebro ._. pretty extreme balancing act wouldent you say?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Bayonetta 2 confirmed for 60fps right? which means it's better than next 3 years worth of PS4/Durango bullshit



It's a Kamiya game, there was never any doubt of 60 fps.

Lead console was the 360. What a concept. Platinum Games is console agnostic.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> So, when can we expect Microsoft to unveil the nextbox?



Supposedly they will reveal it at that one event they will be having this month.


----------



## axellover2 (Apr 7, 2013)

How accurate has this Paul guy been?


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> How accurate has this Paul guy been?



No clue but at this point it looks very likely to be true. 



> 4) Microsoft is only upset about the way this feature was communicated, because it likes to present this kind of thing has a positive, not a negative.


----------



## EJ (Apr 7, 2013)

How many times do we have to explain it to you Micro$oft fanboys?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 7, 2013)

I still have yet to hear one reason why being always online brings a new positive gameplay experience. So far I only hear that it's happening because they want to feel like they made some snazzy 21st century box


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 7, 2013)

Let us see what Microsoft will have to say when they present the new Xbox.  I personally do not mind it being all online, considering I always have my systems connect when I turn on.

I'm going to end up getting both systems, but the one I choose first is going to depend on the line-up of games that come out in the launch window.  I'm already leaning towards the PS4 if a Final Fantasy title is just around the corner (still have a strong belief Final Fantasy Versus XIII has been moved to the new system).


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2013)

dragonbattousai said:


> Let us see what Microsoft will have to say when they present the new Xbox.  I personally do not mind it being all online, considering I always have my systems connect when I turn on.
> 
> I'm going to end up getting both systems, but the one I choose first is going to depend on the line-up of games that come out in the launch window.  I'm already leaning towards the PS4 if a Final Fantasy title is just around the corner (still have a strong belief Final Fantasy Versus XIII has been moved to the new system).



Even if you can easily keep your internet connection up, there's a whole host of other problems with requiring a constant internet connection to play games.  Just look at the fiascoes that were the launches of Diablo III and SimCity.  What if their servers go down and won't let you connect?  You're screwed and can't play your games.  What if you go on a trip and want to bring your Xbox along but won't have easy access to internet?  Oops, sorry, you're screwed and can't bring your Xbox as anything more than a fancy paperweight.  What if the internet goes out in your area, downed line in a storm or something?  You're screwed and can't play your games.  What happens when inevitably Microsoft shuts down their servers for good, possibly sooner rather than later?  You're screwed and can't play your games.

Heck, it's potentially _worse_ than Diablo III or SimCity.  In those situations, they were just single games.  With the next Xbox, if there's a connection problem either with you or them, every single next Xbox game you have is now USELESS.  This is just a bad idea for everyone involved.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oman said:


> Even if you can easily keep your internet connection up, there's a whole host of other problems with requiring a constant internet connection to play games.  Just look at the fiascoes that were the launches of Diablo III and SimCity.  What if their servers go down and won't let you connect?  You're screwed and can't play your games.  What if you go on a trip and want to bring your Xbox along but won't have easy access to internet?  Oops, sorry, you're screwed and can't bring your Xbox as anything more than a fancy paperweight.  What if the internet goes out in your area, downed line in a storm or something?  You're screwed and can't play your games.  What happens when inevitably Microsoft shuts down their servers for good, possibly sooner rather than later?  You're screwed and can't play your games.
> 
> Heck, it's potentially _worse_ than Diablo III or SimCity.  In those situations, they were just single games.  With the next Xbox, if there's a connection problem either with you or them, every single next Xbox game you have is now USELESS.  *This is just a bad idea for everyone involved*.



Well guess what Oman....Deal with It.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 7, 2013)

This whole DRM with the new Xbox is really starting to make me crinch and think twice about buying it. I might even convert back to Sony.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2013)

those who say they are always online anyway are missing the point. this is half about DRM. the other more important half is their intent to convert your paid product into a service. a temporary privledge that can taken away how and whenever the platform holder or publisher decides. for something you pay a lot of money for upfront that is fucking UNNACCEPTABLE no matter what kind of fucking connection one has. this is about far more than a spotty signal interfering with ones game. this is about holding onto whats yours...the nextbox being a fucking doorstop without a net connection is just the most in your face aspect of that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2013)

Rofl. Deal with it? Thats some deep blind ass response lol

The next casualbox will be useless if that happens. Though I dont mind if those rumors are true since casualbox is already a shitty console anyways and making the always online drm mandatory just brings them closer to the grave.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 8, 2013)

and years after xbox 4 releases, they could literally shut down xbox3 servers and the whole console can never, ever, be played again. Or if Microsoft went out of business, at least in console world, you can never ever play them


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Honestly wondering how game devs/publishers will react if Microsoft really does require an always-online connection. I know publishers like EA have already backed the model, but they're fucking EA. How would a responsible publisher approach this without angering their fans?


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Honestly wondering how game devs/publishers will react if Microsoft really does require an always-online connection. I know publishers like EA have already backed the model, but they're fucking EA. How would a responsible publisher approach this without angering their fans?



Say nothing about the issue, no need to piss gamers off by supporting the feature or annoying Microsoft off by slamming it.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Say nothing about the issue, no need to piss gamers off by supporting the feature or annoying Microsoft off by slamming it.



That would only go so far though. With as controversial as an issue this is, there's no chance fans or journalists won't press the subject when launch titles are announced.

On the other hand, this may be a smart strategy for publishers who like the model. They could make games for the console, and point to Microsoft if anyone has complaints. I doubt angering Microsoft is much of a concern. Microsoft relies on developers to make their console successful. 

Am a bit concerned about how ports will be handled this generation. If Microsoft follows the same "unification" model they're using on all their other products, they may end up making it easier to port to PC. If that happens, that always-online feature may just find its way on more PC games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

I still believe microsoft wouldn't be going for this if they didn't have considerable support from devs/publishers to do it. It wouldn't surprise me if devs/publishers cut deals with microsoft for future exclusives if microsoft promised to implement this always online shit

you guys gotta keep in mind that this is beneficial for devs/publishers, it theoretically allows for them to regulate and control the used games market by locking used games from playing and/or charging you for season passes, also, advertising, you turn on your shit and you get slapped with a bunch of adverts, plus data gathering and such, they can tell when you play and for how long, allowing them to determine how long/short a game should be and how much dlc to release and shit

meanwhile you, the consumer, are getting fucked worse than a seasoned porn star


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh god I forgot about the potential this has for advertising.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2013)

No dev should actually support this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2013)

And yet some of you people say DEAL WITH IT. Smh. Its literally a piece of junk if Microsoft does implement it, which i really hope they do so the PS4 can sit on top this generation as the best console.

Its really retarded when you are paying for your electric bill, bought an incomplete game for 60$ and they shower you with season passes and retarded dlcs, and now its mandatory for you to have an internet connection. Lol. Good fucking job Microsoft. Its the first time you did something right. 

Heres hoping Apple follows suit.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

I think the "deal with it" comment was sarcastic. Orth said the same thing about the always-online model a few days back, caused a shitstorm.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

People with data caps gon be surprised with them $1000+ ISP bills

courtesy of microsoft and their stupidity for buying the next xbox if all this is true


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, I can't see this going over well financially. 

People in countries where majority of ISP's have data caps won't buy this. Aussies are going to hate it, which hurts the chances of the console after it having success here due to a bad rep. Asian countries like SK or Japan could handle the always-online model, but they're going to end up buying the PS4 instead.

Maybe this will work in large parts of the US, but it will fail internationally.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds about right. Anymore like that?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

> "The next Xbox is code-named Durango. And we have talked for a while about this notion that there might be another version of the Xbox that was just aimed at entertainment?a non-gaming device. That device was code-named 'Yumo' and they're not making it. They may make one in the future, but it's not happening this year.
> 
> "So the new Xbox that comes out this year will just be the Xbox. And I mentioned before they're also going to sell a new Xbox 360 code-named 'Stingray' that will be $99. And you might look at that as two things: backwards compatibility, obviously, suggesting?I don't actually know this for a fact, but based on the fact that they're making one?I don't think that the new Xbox will play 360 games. But that I don't actually know, that I'm guessing. But, the other one is that, $99, that's a real coo price. And so we know that the Xbox 360 does Netflix, Hulu Plus, yada yada yada, and you can make the argument that's kind of a low cost entertainment device, too.
> 
> ...



Summary:


always online
possible no 360 backwards compatibility
expensive, $500. $300 with subscription
focus shifting away from gaming

and the guy still said: _"I don't really see any bad news here at all. Like to me, everything I've seen about this is really positive"_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2013)

The chances of it being positive if it's true is 0.
Someone needs to get GER on this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2013)

That  guy who wrote that article is a hyprocrite retard with 0 IQ.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2013)

Microsoft.

Stop.

What are you doing.

Microsoft, really.

Stop.

Microsoft, STOP.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 8, 2013)

My God, does Microsoft _enjoy_ being idiots?  

This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I'm not surprised if they really don't give a shit about us p. we hard-core gamers are in the minority after all.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2013)

I wish I could laugh along with you guys, if it weren't for the fact that the ignorant masses will eat this shit up anyway. Microsoft is doing shit like this because they know they'll be able to get away with it.



steveht93 said:


> Well I'm not surprised if they really don't give a shit about us p. we hard-core gamers are in the minority after all.



There's no such thing as a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2013)

Exactly.  MS will do it.  WHen they charged for online services everyone similarly were up in arms.  Now its the number online pay system on any console.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2013)

> It allows Microsoft to commit 100 percent of its focus on consumer TV strategy with Xbox.



The Xbox reveal is going to be fun.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2013)

> Guys! Think about this for a sec. Let's really see what this $300 subscription is all about. I am with torres on this one. Remember how Xbox kept ranting about being the one stop shop for your living room entertainment. Right now most of us probably pay about $100 - $150 a month on basic cabling plus some premium channels and maybe a phone and internet. Imagine if this $300/yr deal included all your local 100+ cable stations in "HD" + netflix + hulu for free, and maybe espn for free and then you have your xbox live subscription added as well. I think this is well worth it. It just means Xbox will be competition to U-verse, xfinity, directv, dish. I will wait to see how exciting this gets. Your Xbox becomes your cable box live...what do you guys think of that. Remember $300/yr is $25/month, no cable provider will give you that deal



The rumors that Xbox will be a cable box are gaining steam.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2013)

inb4 Microsoft also reveals their own internet service. 

Can only be used with the Xbox, for an extra $100 per year.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2013)

$300 a yr for xbox live

LMAO

Exbox really is that cocky


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2013)

If I lived on my own and the Xbox was my cable box I'd pay 300 a year. Sounds solid. :/

But I don't, so fuck that noise.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2013)

I wouldn't pay $300 a year to play games that I purchased. I don't give a shit if it gives me tv stations or a blowjob when I want it to, I buy a machine to play my games I want to play them independent of any service that is not necessary.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No dev should actually support this.



Some developers will.  They blame their poor sales on things other than their own failures.


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> That would only go so far though. With as controversial as an issue this is, there's no chance fans or journalists won't press the subject when launch titles are announced.



Bullshit and evasive answers will be more than enough.  Heck, I don't see gamers/the press hounding each publisher that declines to comment.  I suspect that most if not all of the focus will be on Microsoft itself.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 8, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The rumors that Xbox will be a cable box are gaining steam.



I just don't see this working long term though.

They're presenting the Xbox as an "affordable" be all end all entertainment platform, which would as stated put them in direct confrontation with Verizon, Comcast, etc.

The problem I see is that this would still require a hefty internet connection....which is provided by Verizon, Comcast, etc.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

Apparently Jim Sterling feels  why an always-on console is a stupid idea.

Because I guess some people still don't get it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2013)

When is the new xbox reveal gonna happen?


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

Whenever Microsoft reveals it. People were saying April. Now they're saying May 21st. They were saying March. February. January. Christmas. Last E3. The E3 before that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> Apparently Jim Sterling feels  why an always-on console is a stupid idea.
> 
> Because I guess some people still don't get it.



Everything for that extra viewer. Ad money isn't going to make itself.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There's no such thing as a hardcore gamer.



Yes there is.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2013)

Yea I feel you.  But it appears this is what they are angling to do.  

Xbox Diamond Service was rumored to be the flagship for this.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cant Sony add a cable box functionality to the ps4 so they can tango with ms?


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

Why would they need to?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> Why would they need to?



To grab market share from nextbox(if it has a cable box functionality).


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

Still doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> To grab market share from nextbox(if it has a cable box functionality).



I think if that's where MS is headed Sony will likely use it as an opportunity to REALLY push the "console for gamers" angle.

Basically, MS will push too hard with the "entertainment console" features, causing them to lose a good number of customers who just want a "game console", and PS4 will be that console.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like it's the Pee U and No Games 4 for me this generation.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looks like it's the Pee U and No Games 4 for me this generation.



What if publishers start utilizing the PS4 block chip? Will you go PC Master Race?


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

Da fuck is Microsoft thinking? I don't care if it is Microsoft can't they see this shit is gonna backfire?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats the thing it sadly wont.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Yes there is.



No there isn't. There's casual gamers and regular gamers. The idea of a hardcore gamer is as preposterous as being a hardcore stamp collector. There is nothing hardcore about gaming. People who feel the need to try and make themselves feel superior by calling themselves hardcore anything need to stop feeling so petty.

However, people usually use hardcore synonymously with dedicated, so maybe that's the word you're looking for.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2013)

> Third-party PlayStation 4 developers didn't know the console would feature 8 GB of RAM until Sony announced that fact on stage at the system's mid-February reveal event, said Just Add Water CEO Stewart Gilray in an interview with Videogamer.
> 
> Until that point, said Gilray, Sony had told Just Add Water that the PS4 would only include 4 GB of RAM.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness lord knows its annoying to have to exit a game to change simple system settings.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Da fuck is Microsoft thinking? I don't care if it is Microsoft can't they see this shit is gonna backfire?



That's still assuming it will happen.

I mean, everyone was sure that due to rumors the new consoles would block used games.

Though I should probably stop using that argument because they _can_ and _do_ of the publisher so desires...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> That's still assuming it will happen.
> 
> I mean, everyone was sure that due to rumors the new consoles would block used games.
> 
> Though I should probably stop using that argument because they _can_ and _do_ of the publisher so desires...



But can they really?

there's nothing that concretely states that's a feature or possible on the PS4. This is the source for the link you posted some weeks ago:



the writer of the article goes on to speculate that it's either because:

1. the publishers will step up their current online pass model
2. or because sony has incorporated tech that allows for used games to be blocked.

see, it's one guy's speculation. nowhere there it says for a fact that said tech has been incorporated in the console and considering Yoshida had said the PS4 won't be blocking used games one day prior to that article, i'm leaning towards believing that the _"it's a dev decision"_ comment was in regards to developers stepping up with their current online-pass model.

Keep in mind that sony's patent regarding tagging discs and whatnot has been in their hands apparently since before the PS3, and it was already supposedly said that it has nothing to do with the PS4.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> However, people usually use hardcore synonymously with dedicated, so maybe that's the word you're looking for.



Which means a hardcore gamer. #dealwithit


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> That's still assuming it will happen.
> 
> I mean, everyone was sure that due to rumors the new consoles would block used games.
> 
> Though I should probably stop using that argument because they _can_ and _do_ of the publisher so desires...



Shouldn't it be troubling though cause Microsoft hasn't commented on it yet? Neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 8, 2013)

To me pleading the 5th is as good as saying its true.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Which means a hardcore gamer. #dealwithit



This ain't no Twitter.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder if Microsoft will be booed at E3 if they show this DRM Console


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This ain't no Twitter.



Are you tempting me to use "deal with it" to the point where other members will see me as an obnoxious cunt? Cause I'm on to you man


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 8, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I wonder if Microsoft will be booed at E3 if they show this DRM Console



considering E3 nowadays is aimed at the suits and not the gamers, i actually expect cheering


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> considering E3 nowadays is aimed at the suits and not the gamers, i actually expect cheering



More usher?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> What if publishers start utilizing the PS4 block chip? Will you go PC Master Race?



Oh Krory, come on. I've belonged to the almighty PC Mustard race since I was a pissant.

If anything the block chip will just be a headsup for the quality of the game since shit company = shit game and it will weed out the shit publisher from the good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty high so there's a pretty good chance that my block chip reasoning will make no sense.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 8, 2013)

When publishers start using the block chip and they realize that their sales aren't getting any higher, that'll  put an end to it real quick. The advantage of a blockchip over an always online internet connection is  you can always decide later to not utilize the blockchip in the future if nobody likes it. If you go with an always online connection, you turn your system into a brick anytime you can't get a good connection to Microsoft's servers.

Apparently EA games isn't going to publish games on the Wii U because Nintendo wont put Origin on the Wii U Console.

What is crazy is we have a gaming economy right now where EA and Square Enix have  to change CEOs because they can sell millions and millions of games and still be considered failures for missing their sales projections.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

There's no fucking block chip


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> There's no fucking block chip



We don't know that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Some developers will.  They blame their poor sales on things other than their own failures.



Then they are shitty devs that deserve to die cease being a dev.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> There's no fucking block chip



Oh really now?^ You poor poor bastard.

Microsoft should probably make an alternate version of windows 8 for computers even if it undermines their whole one OS for the consumer to familiarize themselves with premise.  Fingers are clippy things they block the user manuals. Not really as effectives as a mouse and keyboard on a desktop. They also got rid of the multitasking. But yeah Windows 7 work/Windows 8 home.

Or just get a surface pro, now with added style(us)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

^what are you on about? my post is in relation to Krory and people assuming sony/ps4 has this mythical block chip.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> We don't know that.



So you just assume there is and debate as if said assumption is right? do you find that logical?

in xbox's case is understandable seeing as there's a substantial amount of reports from different sources as well as leaks. in sony's case however they've already said the PS4 will play used games, and the assumption of a block chip comes simply from one article in which the author didn't even state said chip exists, he merely presented two lines of thought.

so again, do you find the reasoning of assuming said chip exists to be logical?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> Whenever Microsoft reveals it. People were saying April. Now they're saying May 21st. They were saying March. February. January. Christmas. Last E3. The E3 before that.



I get a strange feeling Microsoft is gonna push it back some more


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> When publishers start using the block chip and they realize that their sales aren't getting any higher, that'll  put an end to it real quick. The advantage of a blockchip over an always online internet connection is  you can always decide later to not utilize the blockchip in the future if nobody likes it. If you go with an always online connection, you turn your system into a brick anytime you can't get a good connection to Microsoft's servers.
> 
> Apparently EA games isn't going to publish games on the Wii U because Nintendo wont put Origin on the Wii U Console.
> 
> *What is crazy is we have a gaming economy right now where EA and Square Enix have  to change CEOs because they can sell millions and millions of games and still be considered failures for missing their sales projections.*


There is nothing crazy about that. In the case of Square Enix they have to factor in the amount of money spent on developing the game. In the case of EA they have to factor in the brands reputation, their sales are consistent because of their reputation however if their sale starts slumping ( something that suggests their reputation is diminishing) they will lose more money down the stretch as the brand name loses it value.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 8, 2013)

In other news Japans retail market grew by 12 percent in 2012


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so again, do you find the reasoning of assuming said chip exists to be logical?



Because block chips have existed before?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

i hope that's not a serious reply


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i hope that's not a serious reply



Is it a serious reply?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2013)

So much complaining.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2013)

See. Thats what I told you guys before. $300 xbot live monthly  
Smh to all the parents out there who will still support this shit.

Inb4 M$ and Crapcom teams up to develop their own ISP and all their game releases will be streamed and will require $2 for you to unlock EACH in-game feature of a game. 

Do it you fucking cunts.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh look


----------



## Wan (Apr 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh look



Old news..


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

Oman said:


> Old news..



Some sites are rather slow to stumble upon or report these kinds of things. 

/bad pun


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfe2oMTSd70[/YOUTUBE]

Adam Sessler having a conversation with analyst Michael Pachter


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 9, 2013)

Smartphone apps for gaming and a few other functions can be played offline.

Aren't there rechargeable devices and appliances that allow to be people away from a power source for hours?

So how anyone can say always-online is a good thing when it creates a horrible lack of redundancy that screws-over a whole gaming console with no reasonable minimum gameplay experience under offline conditions?

Keyword: *Redundancy*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GyAjZd1trAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2013)

M$ nxt casualbox has this always on feature so they can force you to subsribe to their $300 xbot live scam.

/thread


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 10, 2013)

what do devs think about always online?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2013)

who knows...all we know is what their publishers think


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2013)

Always online is essential to the future of gaming. Stop whining and accept change.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 10, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Always online is essential to the future of gaming. Stop whining and accept change.



How is it essential? How is this good for gamers?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2013)

> Always online is essential to the future of gaming. Stop whining and accept change.



If the future of games means a video game crash, then yeah I agree we need always online for another video game crash.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2013)

You guys don't know what a troll is, do you?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 10, 2013)

I can bet you anything the always on feature he being tooled back which is why they pushed the MS meeting back to May


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> How is it essential? How is this good for gamers?





Xiammes said:


> If the future of games means a video game crash, then yeah I agree we need always online for another video game crash.



You kids really need to work on your fucking sarcasm detector.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 10, 2013)

Yours is pretty shit to steve

Bioware isnt to keen about it


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yours is pretty shit to steve
> 
> Bioware isnt to keen about it



I'm not even sure what are you on about mr.Random.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 10, 2013)

So 720 will not have Backwards compatibility.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> So 720 will not have Backwards compatibility.



Another nail in the coffin.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 10, 2013)

I am curious as to how much LIVE would cost on the 720.... Wouldn't it be more expensive considering it could have DRM?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Another nail in the coffin.



I have no plans to buy the new Xbox, but neither will the PS4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2013)

ps4 i know is gonna have must buy games...


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 10, 2013)

^ Both will. I hope they don't raise the price for the games though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2013)

I dunno about ms's output at all now besides knect


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Another nail in the coffin.




Their are rumors that they are going to release a mini Xbox 360 nicknamed stingray for 99$,so if you want to play Xbox 360 games I guess you can get that.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ Both will. I hope they don't raise the price for the games though.



They will?

360 exclusives are Halo and Forza (and maybe more Gears if they want to flog the horse a bit more).  Two shooters and a racing game aren't really, in my book, 'must haves.'

Nigh 95% of all good American and European games are multiplat, and the PS3 gets all the Japanese support, so I don't really see any reason to more than a passing thought to the mere idea of pretending to want to purchase an Xbox Durango 720 MediaHomeTV.    M$ is trying to overtake home media rather than sticking with games, and I'd rather not pay $600 just so I can watch Netflix and live TV.  

And prices will go up, and you'll like the way you look.

I guarantee it.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally some good news about nextbox:



If true I will definitely pick one up eventually after the ps4.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2013)

So you'll buy a Durango just to play 360 games offline? Despite the fact that the 360's only good exclusives are Halo, Gears (debatable) and Tales of Vesperia?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So you'll buy a Durango just to play 360 games offline? Despite the fact that the 360's only good exclusives are Halo, Gears (debatable) and Tales of Vesperia?



Well, most of my collection of games this past generation was 360 since everything's fucking crossplatform anyway so I'd like a proper way to play them on a next gen console but Microsoft seems keen on fucking that up.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 10, 2013)

Some interesting news there *steveht93*...  interesting.


*@Dr. Boskov * I see what your saying. And you'll gurantee what?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I ask Steve that specifically because he's always been a Sony fanboy. If he already has a PS3 he doesn't really need the 360 add-on for the Durango unless he really wants to play the few exclusives the 360 has.

Assuming the Durango will have the exclusives that make it worth a purchase despite all of Microsoft's bullshit so far.

I don't even know if Steve has a 360 or not, though. So yeah.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 10, 2013)

That news....actually kinda changes the Xbox 720's current outlook actually. 

Though the BC add-on really turns me off, so i'm still not as interested as i will be with the PS4 (despite that one also lacking native BC as well). But i *may* take back my previous comments from the disaster news last week.

Though one things for sure, there won't be another PS2 generation as long as MS keeps the transition between the 360 to 720 is smooth for Western territories. Plus with the statement of the price tag being priced competitive as the PS4, we'll have another $400 console in our hands. *sigh*


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well, I ask Steve that specifically because he's always been a Sony fanboy. If he already has a PS3 he doesn't really need the 360 add-on for the Durango unless he really wants to play the few exclusives the 360 has.
> 
> Assuming the Durango will have the exclusives that make it worth a purchase despite all of Microsoft's bullshit so far.
> 
> I don't even know if Steve has a 360 or not, though. So yeah.



No I dont really own a 360 and I am very interested in joining the halo community That's why I'm thinking about the Durango. If it turns out that it doesn't require an always online connection I might pick one up as a second console.  I thought it wasn't an add on but a full fledged Xbox mini with a 99$ price tag,if it's an addon I'm not really interested.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2013)

I think there's rumors of both an Xbox-mini and an add-on for the Durango.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2013)

I say it's good news. If all good games are multi-plat, I'd personally prefer them with my gamer tag, achievements, long game list, and controller I'm comfortable with along with Halo and Gears which are games I really play.

With this new info, the only thing PS4 has that makes it a must for me is exclusive Square games, and other RPGs I'm sure they'll get that I missed out on with the PS3.

But the PS4 has no BC whatsoever right?, and the Durango now does, even if it's a paid add-on. I think that's a plus, however minor and people will still dog on it because it's M$.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2013)

PS4 will be able to stream PS3 games via Gaikai. However, this helps no one with physical PS3 discs.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

In case no one heard, Orth got fired over his joke.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, yes he did. Gaf as usual is exploding with gifs. Someone needs to rename that site.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 10, 2013)

NeoGif?


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 10, 2013)

Krory said:


> In case no one heard, Orth got fired over his joke.



 Wow... did not know that


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2013)

Was he the one who made the "Deal with it" comment?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

>make stupid comment

>get punished

Do these people just... not get how the real world works?  If I crack an offensive joke at work, and one or two customers here, I can definitely be reprimanded for it, and possibly fired.  When you're the fucking spokesman for a company advertising a new product, and you make a deluge of asinine comments towards your potential customers, you must have some massive cognitive dissonance going on in your head to not see what comes next.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 10, 2013)

Huzzah. This is one of the few times where it is fine to be happy when a person is fired


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 10, 2013)

$500 for the console and $300 for the Subscription!? Damn


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2013)

Thats fine. $800 is nothing to Little Jimmie's parents. They can afford that shit. Theyre all rich kids.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2013)

"Must be connected to the internet to play ANY game, not just multiplayer"

Good job, Microsoft. Big think tanks that you are.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 11, 2013)

It sucks that someone got fired over this. I'm not gonna feel good at all if he has a family to support.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Of course he has a family he's "always on"


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It sucks that someone got fired over this. I'm not gonna feel good at all if he has a family to support.



I can't bring myself to feel pity for him, the guy was literally begging people to fire him.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Of course he has a family he's "always on"







Solaris said:


> I can't bring myself to feel pity for him, the guy was literally begging people to fire him.



For him I don't feel pity,It's true,but I'd be sad if he had a family to support and he can't anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2013)

If he does have a family they will just have to. #dealwithit
Especially if the electricity goes out because he can't pay the bills.
Perhaps they will move to a place they can afford like Blacksburg or maybe Janesville.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Apr 11, 2013)

I do feel sorry for Orth, but man was that an idiotic move on his part. 

I'm looking forward to the wave of PS4 x Xbox gifs we'll be seeing once the new xbox is announced.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2013)

Any news on possible variations of the new consoles? Is there a 250 GB Durango and a 100 GB Durango.. That sort of thing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 11, 2013)

nope                         .


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2013)

Never even heard of this game.....



> As much as we hate using the overused 'according to multiple sources familiar with...' so often lately, "according to multiple sources familiar with Microsoft's Xbox plans," The Verge says Ryse and Forza will be launch games for the next-generation Xbox console, set for release later this year.
> 
> Actually, they have word on four of the launch titles for the next Microsoft console from these sources. One is a zombie game, and another is a Kinect family game set on an island with "Pixar movie-style graphics."And the Forza game is...well, it's going to have cars, folks.
> 
> ...




Courtesy of *Destructoid* Link:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh man, dat kinect


----------



## axellover2 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a kinect. Dance central is great fun. Not so sure I would want another or use it for more than dancing games though. I usually play games to relax, not jump around.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2013)

So a racing game, a zombie game, and two Kinect games.... huh


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 11, 2013)

> We have received new information about the latest Xbox Roadmap. Our source unveils new details for Durango, Xbox mini and the Microsoft strategy; moreover we don’t forget Kinect 2.0.
> Microsoft expands its Xbox brand
> Getting to the point there are going to be two console as part of the redesigned “Xbox Line” of products. A repackaged and reoriented Xbox 360 unit and the new “Durango” gaming console, both designed to compete with more than Sony in gaming, but against Apple as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 11, 2013)

So it isn't always On. just sometimes always on? lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 11, 2013)

> Microsoft's efforts to control all the entertainment in your living room with its set-top box will continue with the next Xbox, according to a new report from the Verge. The story cites "multiple sources familiar with the company's Xbox plans" in reporting that Microsoft's next system will hook up directly to set-top cable or satellite boxes through HDMI, giving the system Google TV-style capabilities to control a live video signal.
> 
> According to the report, the new Xbox's TV connection will build on top of the existing IP video apps for the Xbox 360 that Microsoft began rolling out through Xbox Live in 2011, including apps for Comcast, Verizon FiOS, and many pay TV networks and TV shows. While only basic functionality will be available at first, Microsoft will reportedly roll out "extended support" for these partners through the system's "always-on" Internet connection, laying exclusive UI elements over the video coming from the cable box. In addition, the service will reportedly make use of an upgraded Kinect to detect things such as eye movement from multiple viewers at once, even going so far as to pause playback when your head is turned away from the TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 11, 2013)

well im not going to be mad at being proven wrong...but lets see what microsoft says first


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 11, 2013)

> A rumored new Xbox feature that would allow Microsoft's next-generation console to take over a TV signal could position it to be the ultimate set-top box for gamers.
> It's described as a passthrough device between a cable or satellite box and a television, which is along the lines of current Google TV set-top boxes, multiple sources told The Verge.
> The Xbox 720, like the Sony NSZ-GS7 or Netgear NeoTV Prime, would feature two HDMI ports and overlay a new user interface on top of TV channels.
> This may be the source of the always-online Xbox 720 rumors, as these specific entertainment services may require a constant internet connection.
> ...



Pretty much explains it


----------



## Corruption (Apr 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Never even heard of this game.....



I remember when they first announced Ryse. It's the only Kinect game that has ever peaked my interest, I wonder how it'll turn out.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2013)

I know what Microsoft is doing is a technological advancement.... But man it just feels like they're forgetting they were a game company first.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I know what Microsoft is doing is a technological advancement.... But man it just feels like they're forgetting they were a game company first.


Except they weren't.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I know what Microsoft is doing is a technological advancement.... But man it just feels like they're forgetting they were a game company first.



Microsoft has never been a game company first.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 11, 2013)

So is the new Xbox even a games console? I'm seeing a lot of shit about Google TV and other features that I could give 2 fucks about.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 11, 2013)

so is only going to need the always online for the TV features but won't need it for local games? does that mean I could play my elder scrolls #6 without having to be always online?  be clear about this shit MS you have sparkled my hopes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Video games are a fad just like they said it will slowly phase out


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Except they weren't.





Death-kun said:


> Microsoft has never been a game company first.



 I just saw that. Typo on my end... 

What I meant to say was Microsoft needs to remember the Xbox is a console. Not 50% Media Hub and 50% Games. I just want a machine to play the latest console games. I don't need Comcast, Verizon, etc. I'm buying it for the sole reason to play games... Not to watch TV or use Skype.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I just saw that. Typo on my end...
> 
> What I meant to say was Microsoft needs to remember the Xbox is a console. Not 50% Media Hub and 50% Games. I just want a machine to play the latest console games. I don't need Comcast, Verizon, etc. I'm buying it for the sole reason to play games... Not to watch TV or use Skype.





Except you're not everyone


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 12, 2013)

> While at GDC, I had the chance to sit down and speak with AMD’s chief graphics product architect, John Gustafson. While he remained silent when it came to Microsoft’s next generation Xbox, he had a lot to say about Sony’s recently announced PlayStation 4.
> 
> “The PlayStation 4 blew me away but I’m conscious about being too positive about it because of course we have other partners that are competing,” said Gustafson at GDC (Game Developers Conference) in San Francisco.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2013)

PS4 hype train is picking up steam.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 12, 2013)

I just hope they do something with the steam and take it in the right direction. More new and "fresh" IP's, the revival of some of the series they had in the PS1 & PS2 eras, expansion of Playstation Plus and that's all i need.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2013)

AMD has fallen behind, the Nvidia GTX Titan (released last month) has over 7.1 billion transitors, over 6  gigs of Video RAM. The clockspeed is slower, but it with a water cooled system built in for overclocking the GPU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> AMD has fallen behind, the Nvidia GTX Titan (released last month) has over 7.1 billion transitors, over 6  gigs of Video RAM. The clockspeed is slower, but it with a water cooled system built in for overclocking the GPU.



Its also 50 percent more powerful than the 680 yet priced 100% higher 

Nvidia, leaders of price gouging and industrial espionage


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its also 50 percent more powerful than the 680 yet priced 100% higher
> 
> Nvidia, leaders of price gouging and industrial espionage



well it does sound like spanish for envy


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I just hope they do something with the steam and take it in the right direction. More new and "fresh" IP's, the revival of some of the series they had in the PS1 & PS2 eras, expansion of Playstation Plus and that's all i need.



 none come to mind for me ATM but what PS1 and PS2 Franchises would you like to see revived?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure if all of these were exclusive but i experienced them on playstation platforms and some of them aren't sony's IP's but some of games i'd like to see:

zone of the enders
crash bandicoot
rivals schools
bloody roar
onimusha
tenchu
spyro
socom


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Not sure if all of these were exclusive but i experienced them on playstation platforms and some of them aren't sony's IP's but some of games i'd like to see:
> 
> zone of the enders
> crash bandicoot
> ...



Oh yes,I remember dat bloody roar. So much fun I had with that game.


----------



## Wan (Apr 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> AMD has fallen behind, the Nvidia GTX Titan (released last month) has over 7.1 billion transitors, over 6  gigs of Video RAM. The clockspeed is slower, but it with a water cooled system built in for overclocking the GPU.



In raw performance, sure.  Anyone can build a big, expensive chip.  Such chips are a niche market though, and don't sell very much to gamers.  The "performance crown" is nice but what matters to the bottom line the most is the mid-range.  And Nvidia still really doesn't have a counterpart to AMD's APU (CPU+GPU) products, so that ruled them out from next-gen consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2013)

thats why they are salty. their natural dick waving contest was disrupted by amds growth into the apu markets. those are going to be big down the line and nvidia has nothin to fight with outside their gpus.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 13, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Not sure if all of these were exclusive but i experienced them on playstation platforms and some of them aren't sony's IP's but some of games i'd like to see:
> 
> zone of the enders
> *crash bandicoot*
> ...



I loved those games back in the day. Damn they were the shit back then. I still have my PS1 Spyro and Bandicoot games


----------



## Fraust (Apr 13, 2013)

I played Spyro dawn of the dragon or some such shit on the 360. It was pretty much complete shit. If they could do a re-imagining of the series while keeping him a little purple dragon I think it'd be sweet. Or even just a remake of the original with top notch graphics and harder platforming or whatever.

Crash obviously needs a reboot or new installment. Classic isn't even the word.

I'm also not into fighting games, but I'd buy any bloody roar games they were to make.


----------



## deathgod (Apr 13, 2013)

Anybody remember vigilante 8? I loved that game and wish they'd bring that back for next gen consoles.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 13, 2013)

^ Never heard of it  

The one game I wish they would bring back is Star Wars Dark Forces... I loved that game on the PS1. I could never get passed the 4th lvl though


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 13, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Anybody remember vigilante 8? I loved that game and wish they'd bring that back for next gen consoles.



Of course I remember that game,it was one of the best car battle games ever. Its about as good as twisted metal back in the day. 

I used to like a car that could hover in the air and it's ultimate was shooting from a lazer cannon. There was also a farting school bus as well.


----------



## deathgod (Apr 14, 2013)

And while we're being nostalgic, why not bring back cheat codes. Some of the best games of yesteryear were that way because of cheat codes. I may be in the minority but I could care less about bragging rights for trophies or showing off my accomplishments. Cheat codes were a great way for gamers to have the full experience of a game regardless of their skill level. Tried your hardest but can't get a special weapon? Cheat code time. Can't pass a mission in GTA? Cheat code time. Don't want to beat arcade mode with every fighter just to unlock different colors/music/characters etc. Cheat code time.

Obviously cheat codes shouldn't work with online multiplayer games where stats and a level playing field are important, but for the offline or singleplayer experience let me pop in that code.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 14, 2013)

Nothing in games is so hard to achieve you require cheat codes/gamesharks anymore.


----------



## deathgod (Apr 14, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Nothing in games is so hard to achieve you require cheat codes/gamesharks anymore.



That's because you're Bond 

Its not necessarily just the difficulty level but the time saving. For example lots of fighting games nowadays require you to beat arcade multiple times just to get trivial things like different color options, items etc. It would be nice just to skip all that have access to everything right away. 

Also you may not have an issue with some games difficulty but not everyone who enjoys games are good at them. My 7+ year old cousins like to play the games that I do and they obviously can't handle some parts. Having cheat codes to give them extra lives/super weapons etc makes the game a lot better for them and me. Also if I carry a game over to my friends house, I can just use the cheat code to unlock everything so we don't have to waste time and get straight to playing it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2013)

Ahh~, The best cheat codes were random changes you could do to character models or the game's environment in some way. Big Head mode, always snowing, invisible weapons, replacing random sfx with sounds of cats, stuff like that.

Personally, I never much cared for the "get everything now" stuff, even as a kid. I would seriously only use them if one of my memory cards were lost or busted. Though i guess they're a good alternative for fighting games. I don't like how fighting games these days give you the whole roster at start-up. I'd personally rather they'd revert back to having the option of cheat codes for that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2013)

I loved the "get everything free" codes


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2013)

Infinite Ammo was my favorite Cheat... Awww such memories from Gameshark


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 14, 2013)

Sure, you can have cheat codes...

But you gotta pay for them.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 14, 2013)

cheat codes ain't never coming back

this is the dlc era

_"got that gwap? we've got that extra weapon we could have included in the game but decided not to just so we could sell it to you at $1.29"_


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 14, 2013)

ninja'd by death-kun


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 14, 2013)

But man, did I love cheat codes. I even had a Game Genie for my SNES.  

My fondest memories of cheat codes is with stuff like Battlefront 2 and Dragon Warrior Monsters/Pokemon. I remember I had to cheat to get Celebi in Pokemon Crystal because Japan never released it here. And I used codes to get obnoxiously difficult-to-get monsters in Dragon Warrior Monsters, like Pizarro, Warabou and Orochi.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn it's been years since i last used a cheat code for my games.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone remember Cheats on G4?


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 14, 2013)

*"No room for B-games," says Ubisoft Montreal head*




*Crytek CEO: "It's always been about graphics driving gameplay"*




Any comments on the bullshit?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2013)

I can comment. Yes, these people are fucking stupid.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2013)

Crytek putting graphics on a pedestal...no surprise when impressive graphics is their main selling point.


----------



## EJ (Apr 14, 2013)

So what console are you guys going to get?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm getting the PS4. I might also get the 720 if it has more than 5 must-have exclusives and most of the anti-consumer rumors are proven false. 

Otherwise, I plan to rock the WiiU, PS4 and PC this gen.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't think the Crytek CEO is that crazy because I think people have switched focus and really undervalue what graphics and well realized environments can add to game play. An area like a jungle behaving like it really should is all on the graphics and is really additive to certain games.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 14, 2013)

Xbox and PS4 when the next exclusive FF is released, most likely Versus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2013)

If the 720 rumors are fake, i guess i'll be getting ps4 and 720.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 14, 2013)

PS4 if sony doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2013)

Flow said:


> So what console are you guys going to get?



None... Until Sony releases KHIII, Until Nintendo releases the new Smash Brothers, and i see how much an Xbox, plus LIVE, is gonna cost.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 14, 2013)

>Sony releases KHIII

Well out of Sony's hands. Nothing to do with Sony in fact.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2013)

But versus on the other hand, is


----------



## Wan (Apr 15, 2013)

Fraust said:


> >Sony releases KHIII
> 
> Well out of Sony's hands. Nothing to do with Sony in fact.



Yep, nothing Sony can do about Squeenix dragging its feet to actually release games under its successful franchises and then blaming its Eidos studios for why they're in the red when Eidos has been releasing nothing but hits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah that was a bitch move. SE japan blames their only studios actually releasing console games worth a damn and this is how you thank them? They are the reason you are even relevant right now to begin with after years of failure


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2013)

Xbot Live Subscription = brand new PS3. 

Thank you M$!


----------



## Reyes (Apr 15, 2013)

Has Sony said if they would start charging for online?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2013)

Sony won't.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2013)

The next casualbox is like a MacBook Pro. Generic parts but overpriced as hell.


----------



## Wan (Apr 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah that was a bitch move. SE japan blames their only studios actually releasing console games worth a damn and this is how you thank them? They are the reason you are even relevant right now to begin with after years of failure



Squeenix should really look to Eidos as an _example_ of what to do.  Make good use of the IP you have -- Deus Ex, Hitman, Tomb Raider, and the upcoming Thief reboot -- while sprinkling in some new IP (Sleeping Dogs, which technically was conceived as a True Crime game but has all the appearance of being new IP, and doesn't rely on the True Crime label).  Eidos didn't rush these games, but it didn't keep them in development hell either *coughVersusXIIIcough*, forget about successful franchises that could easily be resurrected *coughChronoTriggercough*, or downright ignore what fans are begging you for *coughKingdomHeartsIIIcough*

Honestly, Square Enix has all the ingredients to be a fantastic game company, churning out games at just the right pace to make them amazing and what fans want.  Maybe without Yoichi Wada at the helm they'll shape up this console generation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2013)

The worst part is a majority of their problems are down to pure mismangement. It would be a different story if they had bled all of their talent away, but SE japan had HUGE amounts of talent still working there! Thing, is , they never get to work on any products outside of handheld devices and shoehorn toriyama's team out every year to shit out a new XIII


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> So what console are you guys going to get?



PS4                         .


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah that was a bitch move. SE japan blames their only studios actually releasing console games worth a damn and this is how you thank them? They are the reason you are even relevant right now to begin with after years of failure



Wait, did this actually happen?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 15, 2013)

I will lol hard if true, god S.E. fucking sucks these days. 

Oh PS4/WII U next gen for me, still. MS can bugger off for all i care.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2013)

Ryse hailed as the next Halo/Gears mega launch title.... That's some big words for a Kinect game


----------



## Fraust (Apr 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The worst part is a majority of their problems are down to pure mismangement. It would be a different story if they had bled all of their talent away, but SE japan had HUGE amounts of talent still working there! Thing, is , they never get to work on any products outside of handheld devices and shoehorn toriyama's team out every year to shit out a new XIII



Let's hope that their recent claim of stepping away from mobile and social games and focusing on epic and "famous" games means they actually put the right people on the right projects.

I'm sure no gamer would mind a new, better golden era from Square. With better graphics.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> So what console are you guys going to get?



PS4 for me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 15, 2013)

Prob Both.  We'll see


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2013)

.

Something tells me this one isn't a troll.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't doubt it. They are basically saying "you are going to accept what we give you". Its kind of funny considering how they took out their own UBISOFT always online functionality DRM from their PC games a while back..why do they think this wont end in the same failure?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 15, 2013)

cause they have M$ backing them now...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2013)

Krory said:


> .
> 
> Something tells me this one isn't a troll.



PC didn't work, should we question ourselves why?

FUCK IT, LET'S SEE IF THE CONSOLE GUYS EAT IT UP.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:
			
		

> why do they think this wont end in the same failure?



They forgot about that debacle.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> PC didn't work, should we questions ourselves why?
> 
> FUCK IT, LET'S SEE IF THE CONSOLE GUYS EAT IT UP.



I guess they feel that the less vocal majority of the console audience is stupid enough to... 

*1. Not notice the always-online catch until they suffer from some internet outage.*​
*2. By the time they do notice they'll complain, but the majority of people will be way too invested into Next Xbox to even think about giving up their console and the specific content tied to it.*​

It comes down the old "what they don't know won't hurt them" approach, and the gaming industry is becoming (became?) just as shitty as any other industry profiting off of stupidity.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Don't you just love the gaming industry :amazed


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2013)

I love when people presume they know what the majority thinks.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 16, 2013)

With absolutely no basis.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2013)

Onlinebox and No Games 4's future exclusives need to step the fuck up. Maybe this is Santa Monica's wake up call to finally make a fucking SEQUEL or move on to another IP altogether.

Meanwhile PC still putting mustard in people's sandwiches, Tomb Raider still selling plenty (of failure if you have SE goggles) and Infinite cracking dimensions with sheer sales.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 16, 2013)

Not surprised at seeing GOW Ascension underperform, people get tired of rice and beans you know, same old shit all the time. 

leave that IP alone.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been eating Rice and Beans since I was a child, and I get excited every time it's served.

Bring on more and more Final Fantasys, I can take it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 16, 2013)

FF's sales dropped off a cliff not only cause 13 and 14 were shit, but they continously try and reserve us reheated shit like 132 and 133


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 16, 2013)

Bethesda teased a game on Twitter using Vine... 

Either Wolfenstein or Fallout...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 16, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I've been eating Rice and Beans since I was a child, and I get excited every time it's served.
> 
> Bring on more and more Final Fantasys, I can take it.



that's because it's momma's rice and beans

if it was some dude, who clearly ain't cooking right, feeding you rice and beans you'd be out here looking very disheartened, specially when you have options. why would you stick to it?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Onlinebox and No Games 4's future exclusives need to step the fuck up. Maybe this is Santa Monica's wake up call to finally make a fucking SEQUEL or move on to another IP altogether.
> 
> Meanwhile PC still putting mustard in people's sandwiches, Tomb Raider still selling plenty (of failure if you have SE goggles) and Infinite cracking dimensions with sheer sales.






It's expected,in case you don't know,both games are considered prequels with little to no evolution in graphics and gameplay. Im not surprised they didn't sell well. 

I won't consider bioshock or tomb raiders numbers as good until they break even. They might have strong legs though.

And lol at "onlinebox" and "no games 4"(extra Lolz)....Rumers about nextbox are not confirmed and ps4 is having one of the best if not the best launch line up in history.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> that's because it's momma's rice and beans
> 
> if it was some dude, who clearly ain't cooking right, feeding you rice and beans you'd be out here looking very disheartened, specially when you have options. why would you stick to it?



Square is my gaming momma.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 16, 2013)

oh, you on about FF. I was on about god of war/santa monica, which in this case, is the guy who clearly ain't cooking right


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't see how you can call the PS4's launch line up the best ever when we have little information about what will be available. IIRC, the only next gen games confirmed so far to be at launch are Killzone and those indie games, and then current gen games like Watch Dogs and AC4.

I'd suggest waiting before getting hyped. Sony can promise the world, but if other devs aren't ready to release their games then they simply aren't ready.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 16, 2013)

I dunno if the new infamous and drive club will be launch titles but they're confirmed. infamous is a popular franchise and drive club looked like a nice and detailed as fuck driving game and will provide a new sort of experience with the whole "club driving" thing going on

then you have the multiplatforms like destiny and shit (again, not sure if launch title)


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't see how you can call the PS4's launch line up the best ever when we have little information about what will be available. IIRC, the only next gen games confirmed so far to be at launch are Killzone and those indie games, and then current gen games like Watch Dogs and AC4.
> 
> I'd suggest waiting before getting hyped. Sony can promise the world, but if other devs aren't ready to release their games then they simply aren't ready.


 I didn't say it was "the best",I said "its one of the best if not the best". Watch dogs,AC4,killzone shadow fall. And knack,infamous,and drive club are Rumered as launch games if not launch window games. That's definitely one of the best launches if they pull it off.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2013)

Am I the only one that is expecting Bethesda's tease to be about Zwei? 

All my hopes are now put on the line


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> FF's sales dropped off a cliff not only cause 13 and 14 were shit, but they continously try and reserve us reheated shit like 132 and 133


You mean 13-2 and 13-3? I think there is a middle ground for games like FF when it comes to expectations, as in you shouldn't highly expect the next game to be something incredibly new, or have incredibly low expectations of the next game being the mostly the same as previous installments.

*The problem is how SE managed to sour everyone's expectations no matter what. I don't completely know if it was because of the imagined scope of what the original FFXIII was supposed to be (and was drastically reduced to something more tame and manageable), or they purposefully made a game that is so linear and abusive of cinematics because they thought that's what people of western and eastern interests actually wanted.*​


steveht93 said:


> It's expected,in case you don't know,both games are considered prequels with little to no evolution in graphics and gameplay. Im not surprised they didn't sell well.
> 
> And lol at "onlinebox" and "no games 4"(extra Lolz)....Rumers about nextbox are not confirmed and ps4 is having one of the best if not the best launch line up in history.



I think that ultimately dilutes the brand and makes people think there is nothing new to offer even if that's not true. Fans start feeling that maybe it's time move on to something else, even though there might new gameplay mechanics and/or storylines that could really revitalize interest in the sequels. But those prequels with very little improvements or variations on the existing formula run the risk of killing off any popularity left for interest in legitimate future sequels.

I don't know about the next consoles, it feels like these things are a combination of a sprint (the console launch) and a marathon (the rest of the console cycle). Whoever sprints ahead first could change or condition the landscape in the way they see fit (for the 360/XBL that was online gameplay and DLC), but could succeed or somewhat flounder in the later stages because how complacent (or lack thereof) they've become. 

The next consoles could go anyway because of new platforms or just lack flexibility from developer and/or consumer standpoint (Sony seems to be trying harder now since they were humbled this generation).


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

I want Bethesda to announce Fallout 4 already.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Am I the only one that is expecting Bethesda's tease to be about Zwei?
> 
> All my hopes are now put on the line



Some fucking news about it would be nice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

He should pop up and do a Kanye at the M$ conference like "Yeah, Sony's console is cool and we'll let them get our game, but Microsoft is gonna have the best console of all time. Here's the first 4 hours of Versus XIII footage. And it's only an intro scene."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

We can expect what Versus 13 has turned into at Sony's conference at this rate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

It's like real life, is that a game on the 720?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully this happens at E3.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 17, 2013)

These gifs . I expect to see a lot more when E3 is around


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

Those sorts of gifs are my favorite part of E3.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

Jim Sterling and Yahtzee are starting to do weekly poems about gaming stuff.

This week, Yahtzee takes an . ("It was a clever metaphor!")

Jim Sterling also does on on Diablo III, SimCity, and DRM/always online at the end.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Apparently Bethesda has stressed that their announcement will NOT be about a new Fallout game.


----------



## EJ (Apr 17, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK NOT


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Apparently Bethesda has stressed that their announcement will NOT be about a new Fallout game.



Good. Maybe it will be something not glitched out to all fuck.

 Ah ha ha... couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Glitchout confirmed.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe it'll be another Elder Glitches game.

EDIT: Oh right, Elder Glitches DRM Online.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Apparently Bethesda has stressed that their announcement will NOT be about a new Fallout game.



Zwei?

Let it be Zwei.

Please?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 17, 2013)

Good, fallout games suck and that's the end of that


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sony to kick off PlayStation 4 advertising during the Champions League final




> Sony Computer Entertainment Europe (SCEE) has announced that the very first PlayStation 4 TV advertisement will run during the upcoming Champions League final in May. The UEFA Champions League is currently underway and the final will be played at Wembley in London on May 25, 2013.
> 
> Recently, Sony and UEFA extended the Champions League sponsor deal to 2015. With the extension, Sony announced that they will only use advertise the PlayStation brand during Champions League.
> 
> ...





What will make this 100x more awesome is if the final match is between bayern(<3) and Dortmund. 

But this is huge for Playstation in Europe. This makes me think that Sony might hold another conference to unveil the ps4 before the UEFA final. 

Sony hype train,full speed!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Those sorts of gifs are my favorite part of E3.



^ It's really the only reason I stayed on this forum. E3 and other conference threads are always lol entertainment.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Maybe it'll be another Elder Glitches game.
> 
> EDIT: Oh right, Elder Glitches DRM Online.



It won't be glitchy since it's not on that godawful gamebryo. It will however be....just......ughh....

Neogif is going to explode this E3. Is it sad that I'm more excited about the gifs than I am about the actual announcements? Granted this E3 seems to be about as big or even bigger than E3 05 and 06 but I can't help but feel a little wary given the previous 6 E3's being absolutely terrible. Even worse than those damn Spike awards since this one is 3 days of disappointment. 

Nintendo prove me wrong, you have all those WiiU games in the back room hiding....waiting....preparing. Release them this E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Jim Sterling and Yahtzee are starting to do weekly poems about gaming stuff.
> 
> This week, Yahtzee takes an . ("It was a clever metaphor!")
> 
> Jim Sterling also does on on Diablo III, SimCity, and DRM/always online at the end.



I do think my life is complete now.

However, one can only wonder why PS4 is getting a jab when it seems to be a rectifying of mistakes and not the other way around


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2013)

Probably cuz it's Yahtzee.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 18, 2013)

So who do you think is gonna win this years e3?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone could win, honestly.

And by anyone, I mean Sony or Nintendo.

I don't expect miracles from Microsoft. They'll unveil their new console, show some games and then spend the next half hour dancing to dubstep with Usher while ranting about how their console is going to become your one-stop multimedia center for your livingroom.

Nintendo will win if they announce a myriad of blockbuster hits for the WiiU from different genres coming SOON. 

Sony will win if Nintendo can't deliver or if they, somehow, announce some kind of amazing launch line-up for the PS4. Which I doubt will happen. Sony needs a bunch of (good) exclusives and a reasonable price point to beat Nintendo.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2013)

Ubisoft or Square.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2013)

No one, they all will suck


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Goova said:


> No one, they all will suck



Normally I'd agree with you, but none of them can afford to suck this year.

However, just because they can't afford to suck doesn't mean there isn't a chance they will suck anyway.

Just gotta wait and see.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 18, 2013)

I think who ever drops the most amounts of megatons is gonna win. By megaton,I mean something awesome and unexpected. If Sony announces a 350$ SKU for the ps4 that is gonna be the biggest megaton in the event. Games are just gonna be an appetizer. 

Microsoft got chances to surprise us as well more than I think Nintendo can. But I might be giving them to much credit. 

I think Nintendo is gonna show us good titles,but not something that is really considered a megaton. We all know that we have a Zelda u,mario 3d,and super smash u in the work. The rest of the games I think Nintendo will be focusing on are wii u fit and wii u sports. And no,Kirby and donkey kong don't count as megatons. Metroid on the other hand is.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Why aren't Kirby or Donkey Kong megaton games? I know for a fact that Kirby sells a lot more than Metroid does. Metroid is actually one of Nintendo's lowest-selling "popular" franchises. Sales aren't indicative of quality, obviously, but you can't just determine what is a megaton and what isn't just because of your preferences. And the last good DK game that came out was Donkey Kong Country Returns, so I doubt people would cry "rehash!" or "milked!" if another good game were to be released on the WiiU. Though I doubt DK will make an appearance on WiiU this year since DKCR is coming to 3DS in May.

Another Kirby game would be fantastic. 

There's also Retro's project which we still have no idea about. 

Monolith Soft is working on X.

We all know 3D Mario, Mario Kart, Zelda and even Smash are coming. I have a gut feeling that that's not all we're going to see. 

Then there's also SMT x FE, too. 

If E3 is anything like January's Nintendo Direct, just longer, it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2013)

The best "megaton" would be Nintendo dropping out of the console race and bringing their games to Sony and M$.

Then I would buy Zelda games.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Gotta expand your horizons (wallet), mang.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 18, 2013)

> While we suspect that the core of the PlayStation Network is going to remain free – online gaming, messaging, and so forth – we have a hunch that the aforementioned features are going to form a large part of a beefed up subscription service. We’re speculating on the specifics, but we wouldn’t be shocked if the sugary social centre of the next generation system demanded additional payment, with Sony perhaps allowing vanilla members to upload a set number of screenshots or videos before having to pay for unlimited access. Streaming, meanwhile, is almost certain to sit on a separate tier, as the costs associated are likely to be far too high for the feature to be doled out for free





I also expect some of the positivity regarding the PS4 to fade when/if sony announces the costs for all these "social features"

but i don't care because i won't use them either way, as long as they keep free online gaming, we're good.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why aren't Kirby or Donkey Kong megaton games? I know for a fact that Kirby sells a lot more than Metroid does. Metroid is actually one of Nintendo's lowest-selling "popular" franchises. Sales aren't indicative of quality, obviously, but you can't just determine what is a megaton and what isn't just because of your preferences. And the last good DK game that came out was Donkey Kong Country Returns, so I doubt people would cry "rehash!" or "milked!" if another good game were to be released on the WiiU. Though I doubt DK will make an appearance on WiiU this year since DKCR is coming to 3DS in May.
> 
> Another Kirby game would be fantastic.
> 
> ...



Let's be honest,only Nintendo fans would slightly care about another Kirby and DK. I doubt the rest of the gaming community would consider those titles megatons. We know what project x is about so it's hardly anything surprising. Retro's project might be a megaton indeed though. 

Being good is not gonna make Nintendo win this E3. 

At the bold,you are right. I hope your body is ready for wii u sports and wii u fit.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 18, 2013)

​


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 18, 2013)

translation:

we would like for you to still buy ps3's and shit, even after the ps4's release


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 18, 2013)

Sony please don't muff this.

How do you expect to be financially viable if you are going to push ps3 at the same time as the PS4?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 18, 2013)

I doubt they will "push" the ps3, they will however support it and hope it still manages to clock a reasonably healthy number of sales. The PS3 and Plus have done quite well for them in the past year or so.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Gotta expand your horizons (wallet), mang.



Money's not the issue. That Wiimote, graphics engine, and lack of achievements/serious online multiplayer is the issue. And the WiiU isn't coming anywhere near my TV.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 18, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Sony please don't muff this.
> 
> How do you expect to be financially viable if you are going to push ps3 at the same time as the PS4?



Uh...you mean like PS1 and PS2 at the same time? Or PS2 and PS3 at the same time? Don't be daft


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uh...you mean like PS1 and PS2 at the same time? Or PS2 and PS3 at the same time? Don't be daft



The way they made this sound was like PS3 was going to be as relevant co-existing.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2013)

Too bad sony couldn't have a backwards compatiability add-on for the ps3 and just sell it separately.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The way they made this sound was like PS3 was going to be as relevant co-existing.



Well the third party developers won't be so stupid to fight each other for the relatively small userbase the PS4 is going to have in the first two years as opposed to the 70 million they have with the PS3. 
So PS3 is still going to be relevant for a time.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 18, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

